# What did you dream about?



## gobby (Feb 16, 2019)

I thought this would be a fun thread to start 

Last night I dreamt I broke my arm and aziz ansari diagnosed me with type 1 diabetes :,^)


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 16, 2019)

I had a dream last night where I was in a mech and escaping Spain for some reason.
Why the Spain detail was so prominent, I have no idea.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 16, 2019)

All I remember from last night is that I was staring into my freezer for some reason.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Feb 16, 2019)

I had a dream that was very long; I was exploring a different dimension with a strange cast of characters. Most of the details have left me. I remember exploring some woody forest area with many trees and then moving to a snowy area and... falling in love with an ice golem? I remember that he cried when I told him that I had to wake up


----------



## Aniko (Feb 16, 2019)

Ah...it was no fun...Like I had forgotten to fill some forms for whatever and got myself into troubles with the law.


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 16, 2019)

I had a dream where my family and I were beating up a guy who broke into the house.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 16, 2019)

Oh god....

Last night I dreamed I had an important mission had to save mankind. For some reason that involved transporting an ENORMOUS human hand-eating spider in my Grandmas car. I also had to
Keep it a secret for some reason so no one else could know about it. It wandered around the inside of the car freely the whole time and it got lost under the seats several times and I had to dig it out.

It wasn’t until I woke up that I realized I could’ve just put it in a box....


----------



## rainywave (Feb 16, 2019)

I know this isn’t one singular dream but for some reason almost all of my dreams take place in my grade school in spite the fact I haven’t been there in like five years. I’ve never had dreams directly in my middle school or in my high school for some reason


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 17, 2019)

I forget the details excactly, but I dreamt that I was in a fantasy world, similar to Sword Art Online. I was wearing a blue uniform type outfit, and I had a sword and was able to use magic. The last thing I remember about it was that as I was waking up, I was 'coming out of the fantasy world', like I knew the dream was a dream.

I've only watched the one hour premiere of SAO: Alicization and already I'm having dreams about it ha.


----------



## Halony (Feb 17, 2019)

Last night I dreamt I was on the train, but I had to go to the bathroom, so I got off the minute we stopped at a train station to find a bathroom. But as soon as I went back to the train again, I realised the train had gone. I stressed out, because I had left my bag in the train...


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 17, 2019)

I don’t have any recent dreams worth sharing, but when I was younger I had nightmares and one of them was me being chased by a rock monster.  Eventually, it caught up with me and crushed me with its hand, which is when I woke up.  I think whenever I die in my dreams I wake up immediately IRL, lmao


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 17, 2019)

I think I'll try posting here whenever I have a coherent dream, which is fairly often.

Anyway, last night I was in a small spaceship which appeared to be constructed for battle. I didn't actually get a view of what was inside, as my perspective was outside the ship, almost like a third-person shooter. One other person was inside but I have no idea who they were. The ship was floating in space, seemingly not going anywhere. Suddenly we began attacking an even smaller ship, but it kept evading our very slow shots. As it approached our vessel the other guy told me we had no chance of winning. I continued to fire on it but to no avail. Then I woke up.

It wasn't actually a nightmare. During the dream I was more irritated if anything. I get dreams like this fairly often and I never experience any fear during them. I suspect this one was caused by the fact I had been playing a lot of Starcraft recently.


----------



## Keystone (Feb 17, 2019)

I had a dream it was Wild West times, I had a horse and was exploring everywhere. It had a red dead 2 vibe with some of the characters but I haven?t played that game in awhile. I also had dreams I was racing a car but crashed off a bridge, that wasn?t the best lol but I usually dream every night


----------



## Chris (Feb 17, 2019)

Last night I dreamed of the characters in a book series I've been writing since 2013. It involved how the main character acquires his horse. The fact the horse never had a proper introduction or back story had never crossed my mind before - bless dreams for fixing plot holes!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2019)

Just a reoccurring dream today I have where I am reliving high school, and I go a large amount of time without realizing I have not been going to a particular class. Sometimes it is science because I dreaded it for a bit, the other times the class seemingly has no subject.


----------



## rainywave (Feb 19, 2019)

Yesterday I had a dream that Tetra from the legend of Zelda Wind Waker came out as a trans boy and Link was really supportive, Link said trans rights.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 19, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> Just a reoccurring dream today I have where I am reliving high school


Basically this. For some reason i'm reliving dreams of high school from when I was in 9th grade or so talking to some chick in class that I never talked to because I was a shy lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 20, 2019)

The crazy thing is that I can have very vivid dreams at night, and then all of a sudden I can forget it hours later.
I believe I dreamed last night about being in my old house, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## gobby (Feb 20, 2019)

last night i dreamt i was on tbt and some of you guys were posting really cute pictures of your frosted cookies you baked for christmas and i wanted to bake something to share too so i was in my kitchen cutting out a paper template of shin from shin chan LOL and my moms annoying friend was there and she was trying to remember the actor who had a DEATHLY addiction to ferrero rocher chocolates and she was like oh yeah that one guy from stargate atlantis :,^D 
good dream


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 20, 2019)

I had a dream last night where it was my 21st bday and some of my female coworkers and I went out for drinks; for so reason I decided to get drunk :/ But then it fast forward to the next day at work where I was talkin to a customer I think about the party last night. I said I didn't get drunk in the slightest and apparently I can handle alot of alcohol. I  kept shifting my weight back and forth -as I do irl- and looked tired but I was able to hold intelligent conversation like I wasn't intoxicated at all.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 21, 2019)

That I made a pot of mashed potatoes and then an in-law poured a bunch of pasta and water into it, saying "I need this pot".


----------



## Oldcatlady (Feb 21, 2019)

I had a dream my city was being flooded and we had to struggle to find food. There were also some psychos that were trying to kill us. They got some catnips and lured out all the cats in the city and poisoned them

It was probably somewhat inspired by birdbox that I watched recently because the psychos were trying to hypnotize us to make us go crazy


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 21, 2019)

Some bald guy standing in front of a dog going "waah waah" with his arms out like a zombie.

Oh, and the dog had his own butler.


----------



## gobby (Feb 22, 2019)

(I just woke up, it's 3 am)
I was dreaming I was in the game Oblivion with WiLLo Davis and his girlfriend and I could feel my hands on the triggers of the controller and I would hold down the R trigger to talk to him and the L trigger to talk to her, and we were going around stealing stuff and I was looking through dead bodies for armour and it was very fun :^P


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 22, 2019)

Just had a nightmare that I can’t remember too well.  It stopped me from sleeping as much as I wanted today though.  Something about being chased by monster-zombies


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 23, 2019)

I video chatted an old friend.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 25, 2019)

I was in a house on the end a cul-de-sac and my older-younger brother was attempting to drag (it never budged from its spot) a really heavy large squarish-rectangular cardboard(?) box to the street for recycling despite no recycling pickup anytime soon

then a garbage truck slowly drove down the connecting street, bringing with it the slightly muffled sounds of some woman's desperate slightly gargled cry-screaming. in such a voice that I can only describe as straddling the line between "someone please save me" and "oh god, kill me now and make it stop"


great way to return to having actual dreams, brain


----------



## michealsmells (Feb 25, 2019)

My dreams almost always involve my family hating me. Which, I never call them nightmares anymore, because they never actually negatively affect me. If anything, they're extremely annoying because they get in the way of my other dreams which tend to have super cool, long plotlines! I neverr remember them in the morning but- they're at least cool?


----------



## gobby (Feb 25, 2019)

This is a little long



Spoiler



My dad and I were driving around looking for a musical to watch together but we somehow ended up at a house with two teenagers and they seemed really cool and I was like dad go home can you pick me up tomorrow LOL and he was like yeah ok,, so I'm standing around in their dark living room with both of them (a boy and a girl) and I see their gamecube and I'm wait do you have ssb (because I'm really good at that game) and the girl was like no, but I have THIS game. It was a weird ****ing game like I had to go around like a table and avoid little ducklings and it was also like a right of passage to be in their group I guess? Like if I beat it I was the chosen one LOL I was getting really into it but those punk ass *****es kept distracting me so i failed, but they liked me anyways so now we're friends! And I guess they had a cosplay YouTube channel and I thought oh sick and we dressed up a little, I just remember tight spandex suits and green wigs LOL Then it cut to a mission we were all on, i found out later in the dream it was for a little old doctor lady. So I walk into a room with a sword, and there's a white cat in there that REALLY wants to get out, so I shut the door quickly, thinking my mission was to kill the cat, and I almost cut it in half, but then I yell out to my friends, yo do i kill this cat or what and they're like wtf no let us in LOL then they walk in WITH A KING AND HIS LIKE 6 GUARDS and we all sit at a table, and he's eating a steak and my *****ass friends are like lol us too dawg and he's like fine whatever do you want steak too you **** and I'm like no I'm good LOL So then I knew that my mission was to kill this guy! And I knew that he knew we were there to assassinate him, so i thought **** i better get this ***** before he gets us LOL so I take my sword and I swing that **** at his forehead, and he just goes,, haha wow you really hit me in my forehead lol And wow now I'm remembering how gory this dream was LOL so then I swing again (and mind you in the dream I'm cringing so hard like felt disgusting having to kill this guy, like I didn't even wanna look at what I was doing), this time at his throat, and I pretty much nearly decapitate this guy, and I can hear like all the gurgling he's making from all the blood and it was gruesome hoo boy, so I just kept swinging at his throat until I knew he was dead and that was pretty much that! Then the little doctor lady comes in and thanks us :,,,^D


----------



## Antonio (Feb 25, 2019)

Last nights dream was weird af. So like, I was watching this play rehearsal in one of those cafeteria stages by that gay director from the Fairly Odd Parents and he didn't like it. I thought it was nice. So now, me and billy and Mandy from that grimy adventure show on cartoon network. I had no idea what the words were so I just mumble around. We were singing something that resembled a Christmas song. Anyways, something happened and the director just started choking me. Not sure why,  he loved our play. I think I provoked him or something. Then suddenly, the principal or this ripped af black dude came in and saved me and started choking the director. Knowing how my dreams go, I knew i was next and he was gonna do way more then choke me. 

So, i ran across the school and that's when i woke up with a fat cat sitting on my face. Does anyone knows what this mean?


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 25, 2019)

Dang I know I had a dream last night but I can't remember what it was. Rip my short term memory.

Well, I did have one dream recently where it was me as a Dragon Ball fighter, Vegeta, Gohan and Gotenks, we all got thrown into this under water world but nah its okay turns out there wasn't really water? Once we regain ourselves, we have to fight this huge frog-like monster that uses music and under water colorful Geysers to blast us, along with his scrawny long wife and their short young son. All of them are attached to a reef like structure so they can't really move. Every time the Z fighters and I go to fight the big dad frog who's at the tip of the reef, either his geysers blast us back or his family hits us back. We all get frustrated that we can't even get close to him.

Then my dream kinda ended there cause I woke up :/ I kinda wish I saw how it ended.


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 25, 2019)

I only remember one part.

A little boy was asking me a question about his contacts or something and I was expecting to see a phone but he showed me a potato skin??? Don't know what that was about.


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 26, 2019)

I dreamed that I ate a Pizza Pocket.


----------



## gobby (Feb 26, 2019)

Another long one, boys



Spoiler



I was investigating the disappearance of a little girl with her mom at the beach and we found some clues way out in the ocean, a lint roller and some big ass scissors under a huge gold rock. Then we looked in a dark hallway with lots of doors, at the end of the hallway were two doors, one on the lefthand side and one on the right. The one on the right was slightly ajar, but we entered the one on the left. We go in, but it was very very dark, then suddenly a very large figure entered the room with us. I thought it was a police officer or something but as soon as I said hello who are you he immediately started moving towards me. I tried to move past him because I saw him advance towards me quickly but he grabbed me from behind and said some **** like who am I. I knew immediately who it was because of his voice,, it was a guy I went to high school with who had a crush on me, he had a very distinct voice, not a lisp but a weird slurred voice. Anyways I was like oh **** (we'll call him Jason for privacy reasons LOL) Jason??? (I realized he was waiting for me specifically to talk so he knew who to grab in the dark ass room) So then he made everyone in the room gtfo so we'd be alone. I was on the ground with him and his arms were tightly around me, and he somehow made all these legos and toys appear. I kept trying to talk to him but he kept ignoring me. Then he said some **** like "i'll be happy if you killed yourself" LOL I just looked at him not saying anything cause I kinda thought he was gonna kill me lmao but then he said with his slurred voice "what rappers do you like?" But I couldnt understand him because his voice was too ****ed up so I kept asking him to repeat himself and just kept laughing cause I couldnt understand this fool LOL then he said it more clearly and then I was like "Oh, I dont like rap music" Then we listened to some rap for a bit LOL then he popped a nerd candy (at the time I thought it was like poison or something lmaoo) in his mouth and I was like ok?? Then I asked him if we could play legos but he didnt answer me :,,^D I could tell he was getting less angry though because I was making him smile a little and he was laughing so in my dream brain I thought "yes good I'll make you feel more comfortable with me tHEN ILL LEAVE YOUR DUMB ASS."
Then I looked over to my left and there was a wall missing??? And a woman with a baby in a stroller walked by and stopped and the woman was like abusing this child, so then I was like oh **** (at first I didn't even look over because I thought well what's the point I'm probs never getting out of this one anyways LOL), that's the missing baby!! So I made a mental note of what she looked like, skinny white blonde who was wearing nursing clothes.
Then my dream cut to Eric foreman eating dairy queen but also talking to the police to report my kidnapping! Then it cut back to me with Jason, and we heard the police near us. It's a little fuzzy from here but we get up and run out, and he runs into the bathroom. I thought I was in there too but I realized I was outside the door holding my pants LOL so then I was like oh **** nows my chance! So Im running around all over the gd place cause I dont want to run into him, then I see him DIVE out the front door but the police force was on his ass so I knew I was safe. I ran down the hallway into a room and there was another kidnap victim in there, we hugged and we're like holy **** we're free LOL then my mom and aunt come in and they couldnt be any less bothered :,^D I remember saying "uum I was literally just kidnapped for 3 days" haha they didnt even flinch.
They also brought with them a coupon for burger king with all the prices marked up in black sharpie?? I dont know what that means LOL but then I woke up :,^)


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 28, 2019)

I had a dream this last night/morning where I was in Remnant and team RWBY was on a new mission.  Ruby, Weiss, Blake, and Yang had been confronted by a robot made of pillars that shoots lasers and it planted itself on the ground.  In order to defeat it, each team member had to line up in front of one of the four robot pillars protecting the main one and get on their knees, closing their eyes and remembering a sad memory they had when they were younger.  They then had to go into said memory and help make it happy using the skills they have acquired at the age they’re at now.  Once the memory was made happy they could exit it back into real time and the invisible aura protecting the robot pillar would disappear, allowing the team member to destroy it.  And once all four pillars would be destroyed, the team could attack the main pillar together.  However, if one were to fail making the memory happy they would die instead.  I saw Ruby’s memory but don’t remember what it was, and I didn’t get to see Weiss’s, Blake’s, or Yang’s sad memories because I woke up unfortunately.  It was pretty interesting for sure.

Also, inb4 this becomes spoilers for volume seven  (jk)


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 28, 2019)

I had a dream where i was in the cinema and then i went to use the toilet and i heard someone outside and he opened the door it was minecraft steve and he pissed all over me


----------



## Elov (Feb 28, 2019)

Last night I dreamt that Emilia Clarke became an English teacher. And I was jealous because I didn't have her as my teacher. She looked like Daenerys Targaryen, in the dream and that's what everyone called her too. Well turns out she was an evil witch and she was flying around and hiding under water and was basically going to do horrible witchy things to us.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 28, 2019)

Having to escape from zombies and killer plants trying to eat me and everyone else


----------



## cornimer (Feb 28, 2019)

I keep having chaotic dreams about my pet crabs. The dream I had last night involved two of them piling all of the sand in the tank into one corner so that the rest of the tank was just bare glass. Then the third one, who had been buried in the sand molting (which is a process they do to grow) was now exposed and began to get sick


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 28, 2019)

I had a dream last night that I was staying with a friend and her mom somewhere, and for some reason I decided to give her my giant Mario and Luigi plushies (which is strange because I don't actually own a Luigi plushie atm), but then I instantly regretted it and started crying a lot. I woke up from the dream in the middle of the night, and I grabbed my Mario plushie and squeezed him as hard as I could to make sure he was still there...


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2019)

Had a dream last night where



Spoiler



me and a bunch of others were stuck in a space facility and an alien from the movie franchise alien was on board, eating people and picking us off one by one.  Towards the end of the dream Roger from American Dad was somehow there and his mom as well (even though pretty sure they never revealed his parents in the show).  His mom ended up grabbing the alien and jumping off the railing into the really, really, really, really hot furnace-like thing below and disintegrating with it as Roger went to the edge of the railing and stuck his hand out over it, looking down and saying “noooooo!!!!”  Don’t know why I had this dream, but it was definitely weird.


----------



## gobby (Mar 1, 2019)

Why are my dreams like this



Spoiler



I dreamt last night I was reading an avatar the last airbender manga but it was also animated lmao and it was super funny, the only parts I can remember is sokka and aang talking about glasses, and aang practicing his earthbending. He was riding a huge ****ing earthquake he created, and I remember thinking holy **** aang is such a bad b****. Then he flew off the earthquake and began to close it off to form a sort of dome using those free eye protectors you get from the eye place when they make your eyes all dialated (sokka left for a bit and brought them to aang). Then someone said wow he's really putting all of those on one at a time LOL Then at the end of the dream aang sokka, katara and zuko return the eye protectors to the ocean :'^D I was like noo wtf you ****ing idiots haha then a VERY short Gordon Ramsey popped out of the ocean and chewed them out.


----------



## ButtstonCrossing (Mar 2, 2019)

I had sleep paralysis for the first time in two years. I was laying on my side and behind me was this towering eldritch being made of billowing black smoke and from it came a many voiced chanting in an ancient, unknowable language. It just reached out and put its hand on my shoulder. I kinda know what was going on, cause I used to have paralysis episodes really frequently in my teens, but it was still pretty scary in the moment. As soon as I was able to make myself move, and fully woke up, I thought it was really cool lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 3, 2019)

Last night's dream I was in a workshop with a bunch of other people. It was a dimly lit room, only illuminated by a tiny window and the orange glow of molten metal. We were all building some sort of machine, the purpose of which I have no idea. It was sort of a humanoid shape but still very metallic and obviously unfinished. It was also massive, about the size of 3 adult humans. I began welding some materials with completely bare hands. Naturally my hands ended up getting burned, and I genuinely felt a burning sensation during the dream. It was interesting because it's very rare for me to actually feel something, especially painful, during a dream like that.


----------



## Lemonsky (Mar 3, 2019)

Last night's dream was surprisingly full of nonsense, and I think I woke up at some point to check if it was actually real. I'm not completely sure if that waking up was real either.
In the dream I was in a store, wondering what I should buy. At some point I also seemed to have new glasses that I thought looked weird on me, but then in the store I could reassure myself that I look great. Then I proceeded to do a very confident-looking walk through the store. There was also some guy running naked and security guards running after him. Weird.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 3, 2019)

Another dream last night where



Spoiler



We were in a jungle along with Adam Taurus from RWBY and some other people, and on the other side of a bridge apparently Adam Taurus’s relatives had arrived to kill us off.  Adam went to face them, but ended up dying in the process, and our forces had to retreat out of the jungle.  That’s when I woke up.  I don’t know why I had this dream either, or why I was on the side of an antagonist, but it was definitely weird.


----------



## gobby (Mar 3, 2019)

Last night I dreamt I was in my background checking my house slippers for bugs and I saw a fuzzy black and orange caterpillar in one and I was like !!!! Uuum ewewewew and I threw my slipper but picked it up again to shake the bug out and it did fall out, but it kept trying to get back in so I hosed it away LOL then I sprayed in my other shoe and more fuzzy caterpillars kept coming out! And there was one in particular that kept floating closer to me so I kept spraying that little **** away from me but it kept getting bigger and bigger????? So I got really scared and ran in my house but it grew to like an 8 foot tall caterpillar lady and ****ing came into my house and I was so scared it would find me. Then I was like nonono you're not real and I went up to my parents who were in the living room and they asked me if i wanted potato soup and I said yes I do,, trying to act very normal, and I peeked around the corner and I could hear the footsteps of the caterpillar and her ominous shadow, so I was like **** it and i ran up to her and hugged her, apologising profusely LOL and she forgave me. Then I told her to tell her bug friends not to crawl in my slippers :,^)


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 3, 2019)

gobby said:


> Why are my dreams like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is amazing, lmao


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 4, 2019)

It was about the strangest thing: I went to my college's cafeteria and there was quite literally no food.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 4, 2019)

Had a dream last night where I was a contestant on American Idol, except when I walked in the judges were Simon from the original American Idol, Reggie, and K.K. Slider.  I went up to the stage and began singing, but it wasn’t normal singing.  It was a gyroid dance song that I was singing.  Eventually the song ended and the judges gave their results.  Simon said, “Oh my gosh, that was terrible.  Absolutely terrible.  No one should ever have to listen to that song again.  No gyroid will ever want to dance to that song.”  Then Reggie said, “Your body was ready for that song.”  Finally, K.K. Slider just went “...” it was strange and I’m not sure if I passed the first round because I woke up before finding out.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 4, 2019)

I had a dream about Pocket Camp, where if you go to Saltwater Shores and go off to the very West side of the beach, you can find a secret entrance to a hidden beach, bull of rare fish and bugs. For some reason there was a Hercules Beetle floating in the ocean, and I was given a really long net to scoop it out with. I also found a bunch of fish that aren't even present in the game, which is kinda strange.

When I woke up I realized it wasn't a real thing and I wanted to cry.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 4, 2019)

It's always about ex of a few more generation ago lately. This starts to play in my head every each night while I'm sleeping and it's annoying. Something bad that happened in our relationship happens in the dream again and again and over again. I'm getting some tired because of it. -_-;
And what's making me tired there is... the story progress is always with hexagons... that blinks light blue once I step on it. Whaaaaay hexagons in the island escape, in this serious dramaaaaaa!!! Ye. I must be playing island escape too much. Ye I know.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 4, 2019)

Last night I had a dream where I was my OC Jerico, and I was on a pirate-like ship. The ship was being attacked by what looked like Ursala but I only saw a shadow of it, it was like a humanoid octopus. The ship is basically in ruins and Jerico runs around tryin to find the captain. In third person view, Jerico looks in the captains quarters, and I see a shadow of the captain getting stabbed with a sword by the octopus person. The octopus lady takes away the captains body. Jerico is absolutely mortified and scared out of her mind that the captain is dead.

Fast forward, still in third person view, I'm me actually but my right knee -even thou it was actually my left- is jacked up and I can't even walk on it. The ligaments were torn by a lion mawling me earlier. I'm at work using crutches to get around, occasionally swinging on the edges of tables and such, and customers are giving me such a hard time. This one woman wanted coconut flakes all over the cake and being rude about it. So I have to crutch around the bakery, find and lift the heavy bucket of coconut flakes, then cover the entire cake in coconut flakes. Eventually she leaves. The whole time I'm at work I'm really depressed cause the captain died, and no one else seems to know.

Then I woke up cause my alarm was going to go off soon, and my body typically wakes me up before then.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 5, 2019)

Had this awful, realistic dream that someone was stalking me online. They messaged me with my address and other unsavory things. It woke me up at 4 am in a cold sweat and scared me so much I had to get up and check my phone to make sure it wasn't real.

Now that I've gone back to sleep and thought about it in the daylight the whole thing was kind of dumb.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 7, 2019)

Had another weird dream as my OC Jerico. It had a very Moana feel to it, the island that I lived on was being taken over slowly by darkness, so I set out to find the Light Stone to banish the dark.

After a long journey I made it to the icy mountain top but instead of getting the Light Stone, I got its complete opposite, the Stone of Darkness. I remember looking at it in my hand and seeing how absolute black it was, it was like a small blackhole. I was so disappointed, but I figured the stone could absorb the darkness, esp since I (as Jerico) have darkness manipulation.

I made it back to the island but instead the stone corrupted me. I made warriors out of shadow to burn down the island all take all its residents as hostages.

What does it mean thou? X)


----------



## Aniko (Mar 7, 2019)

Throwing flip flops at zombies.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 8, 2019)

I did really poorly on an online German assignment, and my professor went so far as to personally send me a "):" instead of just letting the system auto-grade it.


----------



## Dim (Mar 8, 2019)

Thank you for making this thread. I’m surprised it wasn’t made yet. I was about to do it myself. 

I had a dream my dad built a room in the basement just for me. Sigh... if only.


----------



## gobby (Mar 8, 2019)

Nox said:


> Thank you for making this thread. I’m surprised it wasn’t made yet. I was about to do it myself.
> 
> I had a dream my dad built a room in the basement just for me. Sigh... if only.



Yes! I've been really enjoying reading about your guys dreams :^DDD

Last night I dreamt arin Hanson and I stole a plane to fly to India but we were going the wrong way LOL


----------



## Milatea (Mar 9, 2019)

> Last night I dreamt arin Hanson and I stole a plane to fly to India but we were going the wrong way LOL


Any dream with Arin Hanson sounds like an amazing time tbh.

I dreamt that I tried to take a shower in my fridge, right after trying to heat up frozen pizza in said fridge. Then my dad went to catch some Eevees with my siblings and I couldn't come with.


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 9, 2019)

I dreamt about doing homework. I don't know why.


----------



## Dim (Mar 9, 2019)

Nothing because I couldn’t fall asleep.


----------



## Milatea (Mar 10, 2019)

Last night I had a nightmare, which pretty much almost never happens to me - so that was weird in itself. I don't remember any details, but it was something about my girlfriend just straight up disappearing and I couldn't find her. Also, something about a TV show that took a really lame turn plot-twist wise. That part was less nightmare-ish tho and more frustrating.


----------



## Vikaela (Mar 10, 2019)

I had a dream that my boyfriend went to Japan without me :c


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 10, 2019)

I dreamt about being in my grandma's house with a dog, despite the fact that she never had one when she was alive.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 10, 2019)

So I was going through this building that was very hard to traverse through. I was with some random guy and we were in this one room, looking around. After a while, another person came from nowhere with a gun, pointing at me. I was shocked and froze like a statue! Moments late, he dropped the gun and started hugging the guy I was with. Weird dream I know.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 10, 2019)

Oh I remembered the dream I had the other night.

So I have 2 out of 5 of these big squishy cat stuffed animals that I think are from a Japanese cartoon show? Anyway, in my dream I had the grey one and I was just hugging all 3 of them tightly and it was awesome. They're just so squishy and soft, I love them. I woke up and was a little sad that I don't have the grey one. Amazon is also out of them last I checked ;_;

Basically I had a dream of hugging squishy cat stuffed animals.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2019)

The dream I had this morning/last night where



Spoiler



It was in Remnant, the RWBY universe, again.  An army of troopers at Salem’s command were advancing on the last remaining bits of the Atlas military and RWBY characters.  It was all a game I was playing though on a console and TV.  I tried to pause the game to assess what I should do, but I didn’t realize until later that the batteries were dead in the controller.  Anyway, some of the RWBY characters started dying and I got an explicit shot of one of the troopers turning and firing a shot from his gun that hit Jaune in the head.  Jaune fell to the ground and died, and I was like, “LOL, noooo!!!”  I then pressed the power button on the game when that happened, so everything was not saved.  I woke up and just started laughing for a good five to ten minutes.  I have no idea why my dreams have been so violent lately, LMAO.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 11, 2019)

The fact that you said Lol noooo in your dream thou.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2019)

Had a dream this night where



Spoiler



I was having to climb up a maze of stairs and dead ends to get to an opening in the ceiling of each room and make it to the next floor, like a video game.  Well there was a computer virus in the video game that kept going upwards slowly and looked like it was made of water.  I had to get to the top and teleport to this other guy to help him out before the computer virus would catch up with me.  It talked too.  It said, “Come on, Michael.  I need you to stay here so I can eat you.”  I’m just like, “wtf, my name isn’t Michael lmao” and that’s when I woke up.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 12, 2019)

I had a dream last night that I was petting a bunch of sharks. They really enjoyed it and were nudging each other out of the way and fighting for my attention, just like a bunch of puppies.

Sharks are my favorite animals so it was a really good dream. I didn't want to wake up.


----------



## Chipl95 (Mar 12, 2019)

The other night I had a dream I was being interviewed for some security check for work. The person noticed my last name and asked if I was related to -my dad's name- I said yes and the person wrote some stuff in a notebook.


Dunno why I had that dream or what it means.


----------



## rianne (Mar 12, 2019)

I dreamt that I put my hair in pigtails, then they became plaits. Super glued the part near the ends then put some hair ties around each. Idk what my subconscious mind wants from me but no thank u


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 12, 2019)

Last night I dreamt that I was Darth Vader in the scene where he fights Obi Wan. Because I wasn't used to wearing such a suit, I could barely even hold my lightsaber. Yet I was still somehow able to fend off Obi Wan's attacks. The room we were in was very brown and rusted, looking like it was about to collapse at any moment. That was all I could see before waking up. 

I had been listening to some Star Wars lore videos yesterday so it was probably a result of my brain trying to process that information.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, has anyone else noticed that their dreams often occur in a distorted version of their own city? Last night wasn't a very good example, but I am usually able to know what the location is based on. Over years of dreaming, and the fact the locations have been surprisingly consistent, I actually have a fairly good mental map of my dream world.


----------



## Alyx (Mar 13, 2019)

Sometimes I watch Ask a Mortician on youtube (Caitlin Doughty) and last night I had a dream that she showed up at my college. It was odd, as she is a mortician in Los Angeles, CA, and I live in Minnesota, so I was confused but thrilled to have her there and had so many questions that weren't answered on her twitter nor on her channel, but then the dream shifted and I was in a hospital, and she was working at the hospital. At the hospital she was researching Autism and was hooking up electrodes to my head and everything and she then found out I have a heart murmur (which I actually don't). I then find myself in an open-back gown with my butt out and I'm a patient, hooked up to an IV, with hospital slippers on my feet. The dream ended there. Hm.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 13, 2019)

Had a dream this night where



Spoiler



It was a violent episode of Kids Next Door, and Number One said, “Call in the reinforcements!”  Crashing from the sky came meteors containing Ash from Pokemon, Kaiba from Yugioh, and even All Might from My Hero Academia.  Then the kids from Kids Next Door, Ash, Kaiba, and All Might all started beating up the other kids that had been attacking them, LOL.  It was hilarious and I’m not quite sure why I dreamed it.


----------



## gobby (Mar 13, 2019)

I dreamt some crazy old guy locked me up in his disgusting hoarder corn maze and he trapped my little sister in a burning barn so I bludgeoned him to death with his wheelchair


----------



## jiroutachi (Mar 13, 2019)

I often have dreams that my guinea pig is my human son. And so last night I dreamt that he was being ungrateful towards me. I was watching him and cheering him on as he played baseball (I think it was baseball? I can barely remember). I was thinking about how sad it made me that he wasn't happy to see me there. I watched him interact with his friends and that was it.


----------



## Dim (Mar 13, 2019)

I had a dream that I caught a shiny litwick in Pokemon Let?s Go except it?s flame was green!


...what?


----------



## Lemonsky (Mar 15, 2019)

I had a dream where I had to collect some kind of round rocks in order to create stuff. I needed some blue rocks with white swirls on them to create a mouse with a similar pattern. I ended up getting the required rocks and created the mouse. As far as I remember it climbed on me.


----------



## Aniko (Mar 15, 2019)

I wanted to catch a ghost living in my bathroom and I thought throwing cheese slices at him would be a good idea.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Mar 16, 2019)

I dreamed that I was in a plane flying over miami and we crashed

idk even know why lmao


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 16, 2019)

All I can remember was Jerico and a treehouse...

Later it cut to me and some other people in a run down abandoned retail store, like shelves were tossed down, and I think my friends and I were having a turf war with others? There was also this girl I was with behind a shelf named 'Squid' who for whatever reason couldn't talk. Was she deaf? Idk, possibly.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 16, 2019)

I dreamed about someone last night. I was trying to convey to him how much I like him, and knew when I woke up, that it looks like I'm starting to be running short of him. I need you, your purifying me function, my friend K.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 17, 2019)

I had a dream last night that I bought a new house and everything was all fancy with dark hardwood floors and white furniture (very unlike me).  We had friends over to celebrate the new house.  There was also a black panther in the dream.  I think we owned him and sometimes he was running around the house and sometimes he was in a crate (not a cage, but a dog crate).  I can't really remember any more of the details, though.  It got hazy almost as soon as I woke up.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Mar 17, 2019)

i had a dream my mom died. i went to the cemetery where she was buried and her favourite song started playing and i just cried there. not a fun one :c


----------



## pinkfawn (Mar 17, 2019)

I had a dream between my first alarm and second alarm this morning where I woke up for work with a really bad leg cramp and I ended up going to work before the store opened and everyone was like "you don't have to hop around like that" and I was like "I have a Charley horse" and everyone was like "omg true". So one of the managers told me to call out even though I was already clocked in and he answered the phone and told me to go home.

I know its because right before I fell asleep after my first alarm I did have a leg cramp. I was pretty disappointed when I woke up and had to get ready for work for real.


----------



## Giddy (Mar 17, 2019)

I've had a dream that kinda distressed me once I woke up.

So I guess I was living in a block of flats, and I had went to sit down on a bus, but the bus driver suddenly ran out of the bus and broke into my home, I think he destroyed my stuff and distressed my house cats. 
So that caused me and my mum to have to live with a total stranger, and we couldn't bring our cats with us so they we literally running around outside and I was so worried about them, and kept looking out the window every few seconds. 
A sweet lady was feeding my cats though, so that's nice but it still worried me as they've never been outside and kept thinking something awful would happen. 
I kept trying to tell people that it was the bus driver who broke in and done this but no on seemed to listen.
Made me check on my cats when I awoke, they're all fine XD


----------



## Milatea (Mar 17, 2019)

I had a dream in which my girlfriend decided to trust a scammer and we lost 2500 euros because of it. Then she decided to tell me that she'd probably lose her job next week. Needless to say, it was a very uncomfortable dream.


----------



## gobby (Mar 17, 2019)

Giddy said:


> I've had a dream that kinda distressed me once I woke up.
> 
> So I guess I was living in a block of flats, and I had went to sit down on a bus, but the bus driver suddenly ran out of the bus and broke into my home, I think he destroyed my stuff and distressed my house cats.
> So that caused me and my mum to have to live with a total stranger, and we couldn't bring our cats with us so they we literally running around outside and I was so worried about them, and kept looking out the window every few seconds.
> ...



I have scary dreams like that with my cats all the time! those are literal nightmares to me D^: I also always have to check on mine and hug them


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2019)

Last night I dreamed that I got my grade back for one of my midterms and did terribly poor on it.  Glad to find out that that’s not the case.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 18, 2019)

Last night I had a dream featuring Jotaro and Okuyasu from JJBA. I was there, slightly not looking like myself in the anime style the show is in, along with a girl with orange flyaway hair. Both her and I were Stand users.

I knew Jotaro is known for his strength, so I gave him a license plate (like the kind that go on cars) and told him to break it. Even using Star Platinum The World he couldn't put a dent in it. (Lisence plates are flimsy pieces of metal, for anyone who has never actually held one). I reveled that my stand has gravity control, and it can 'invest' objects with gravity. I invested the license plate with so much gravity that he couldn't break it. Then the orange hair girl revealed her power, spacial manipulation. She could grow and shrink anythin that gets caught in her bubble she sends out. She caught Jotaro, Okuyasu and some other people who appeared out of nowhere but were with them, in a bubble, shrunk them down, then trapped then in a gap in a rock. She even created a force feild to keep them from getting out. Her and I walked away as Jotaro tried using Star Platinum to break the barrier, which he couldn't.

Overall, this dream has given me some new ideas for characters to write in a novel.


----------



## gobby (Mar 19, 2019)

Last night I dreamt there was a redbull in the fridge and picked it up, but thought about how caffeine makes me really anxious and put it back. Dream morgan is looking out for me :,^)


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 19, 2019)

Years ago I had a dream where



Spoiler



It was an episode of the Magic School Bus, the one where they go to visit the insects by shrinking them and the magic school bus down to a very small size.  Well in my dream, the insects got close to the kids.  And then the insects started eating the kids.  Everyone was running around, screaming.  The teacher was like, “get back in the bus!  Get back in the bus now!”  I don’t know why I had that dream, and it was unpleasant at the time, but ever since then I just laugh whenever I think about it.  I mean, what if the creators got bored and actually made that happen?  LOL


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2019)

Last night I dreamt that all my Tamagotchi's came back from the dead and wouldn't stop beeping. 

I haven't had a Tamagotchi since 2005. But when I did I would have up to seven on the go at once.


----------



## cornimer (Mar 20, 2019)

All I remember from last night's dream is something about a choir rehearsal I was in with like 600 other people, and something about me guarding and protecting several small children. I don't remember what I was protecting them from but it was intense. There was something that was threatening them.


----------



## gobby (Mar 23, 2019)

Just woke up from a nap and dreamt I was in the kitchen cooking something on the stovetop and tinkerbell flew in from the window but she fell into the pan of boiling hot oil so my mom picked her out and ran her under some cold water and she was okay


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 23, 2019)

Okay, I think I found my new favourite thread to read just for a laugh. These stories are great!


----------



## gobby (Mar 23, 2019)

Okay, I fell back asleep and dreamt I was maxmoefoe and was in a vr game with pewdiepie. We were in a run down castle exploring the rooms and it was dark so we held hands, then we entered a room with antiques everywhere and other people who were npcs. I talked to this one girl and I wanted her to show me some rings in a glass case, the ring was too small but she showed me that you can make them bigger by grinding them on the inside of your teeth, but I was like nah that will damage the enamel, but then I had my tooth in my hand and split it open, and it was made with paper with little ancient paintings. Very strange. 

Then I dreamt someone on here posted about a mech lab and I commented "i read that as meth lab lol"


----------



## maple22 (Mar 26, 2019)

I went clothes shopping with my mother. For some reason she decided to buy a pair of pajamas and some jeans that were way too big for me


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 26, 2019)

Uh...
A doctor drilling in my skull for some reason


----------



## lucylives (Mar 27, 2019)

welps, my crush and i was having a fantastic date, and bam i woke up skskks i hate my life


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 27, 2019)

A couple nights ago I dreamed that



Spoiler



I was watching team RWBY again, and they were in a jungle filled with dinosaurs.  Well a T-Rex came out of nowhere and started chasing them.  Weiss tripped and fell over a tree root that was on the ground, and the T-Rex caught up with her and ate her.  So once Ruby, Blake, and Yang escaped, they started crying and had to rename the team team RBY.  But every time they introduced their team name to people from then on, everyone thought they were talking about the first Pokemon games lmao.  Why do so many of my dreams recently involve RWBY and violence?  Lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2019)

I had a dream last night that my brother had a really awesome gf and he proposed to hear and I started bawling my eyes out lol

It's funny cause my brother doesn't actually have a gf, though there is someone he likes


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 27, 2019)

Oddly enough, I don't think I have a had a dream of positive nature/good dream in years. The only dreams I seem to ever have are nightmares (fortunately, they happen very rarely)... :/


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 27, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Oddly enough, I don't think I have a had a dream of positive nature/good dream in years. The only dreams I seem to ever have are nightmares (fortunately, they happen very rarely)... :/



It's much the same for me. My dreams are always random nonsense and I'm often distressed in them.

For example, the other night I had a dream that me and my best friend got into a massive argument over something minor. No matter how much I tried to make it up to her and apologise, it was like she couldn't hear me, or I couldn't speak, or she'd walk away. I was stressed because I lost my friend of many years.

Luckily, I don't often remember my dreams. It's a rare occasion that I can actually clearly recall a dream.


----------



## Milatea (Mar 27, 2019)

I'm pretty sure last night I had a dream about Tetris, which definitely means I'm playing Tetris 99 too much ...


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 27, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> It's much the same for me. My dreams are always random nonsense and I'm often distressed in them.
> 
> For example, the other night I had a dream that me and my best friend got into a massive argument over something minor. No matter how much I tried to make it up to her and apologise, it was like she couldn't hear me, or I couldn't speak, or she'd walk away. I was stressed because I lost my friend of many years.
> 
> Luckily, I don't often remember my dreams. It's a rare occasion that I can actually clearly recall a dream.



That definitely sounds distressing for sure! :/ What do you mean "I lost my friend of many years"? Are you talking about in the context of the dream or are you talking about in actual reality? 

I wish I was as lucky about not recalling my dreams, usually I can recall almost any dream I have which is not good considering I seem to only get nightmares these days. :/


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 27, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> That definitely sounds distressing for sure! :/ What do you mean "I lost my friend of many years"? Are you talking about in the context of the dream or are you talking about in actual reality?
> 
> I wish I was as lucky about not recalling my dreams, usually I can recall almost any dream I have which is not good considering I seem to only get nightmares these days. :/



It’s odd for me because I can only recall certain dreams and not others.  And usually the only dreams I can recall are ones where someone or something dies, lmao.  It’s kind of dark and not like me tbh

Also, I think Nessa meant in the context of the dream.


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

I don’t really remember last nights dream if I had one, but I remember a crazy one I had about a year ago which involved time-traveling green onions.


----------



## rianne (Mar 27, 2019)

I dreamt that I went to a bookstore and also I went to some sort of potluck party activity/athletics event in a large field(???) with my dad. Idk but the bookstore part was fun I guess.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 27, 2019)

I don't remember all the details of my dream from last night but it was very unusual for me because it was sort of sci-fi related.  Most of my dreams focus on real life or have a bit of suspense/horror nature to them.

So, in my dream, I was part of a team that traveled through space and time.  We were captured by some aliens and when I woke up I found out that they had been dissecting us over and over again, using time travel to somehow keep us alive to repeat the process(?).  They were even broadcasting the dissections across space.  I was trying to find a way to save my team and escape when I woke up.


----------



## cornimer (Mar 28, 2019)

Last night's dream was about my conducting final going badly rip


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 28, 2019)

I had two dreams last night, but right now I can only remember one of them.

There was a massive evil threatening the world and I was part of a group brought together to stop it. There were at least 9 or 10 of us representing different races and areas and we all carried with us a talisman or jewel that was bestowed upon us by our race. The jewels could be used together to defeat the great evil. I had a triangular shaped pendant made of amber and peridot. I feel like I was representing the elves or some other nature based race.

Also, for no apparent reason whatsover, a huge bearded guy at the head of the table was making Easter Eggs. He was boiling them in a pot in front of him on the table and coloring them in all kinds of beautiful ways.

Lord of the Rings meets Easter? My mind is strange.


----------



## gobby (Mar 31, 2019)

Last night I dreamt James Acaster chased me around the mall and tried to stab me with a pen


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 31, 2019)

Last night I dreamed that



Spoiler



I was having a date with some girl, and then the dream changed and I was having a date with a different girl, and I was so confused and frustrated at my dream because I would never even think about cheating if I had an SO to begin with.  I woke up and wondered why I had that dream.  It definitely wasn’t even close to the last thing I was thinking about when I went to sleep last night.  Well, at least I get a break from dreams involving RWBY and violence, LOL


----------



## rianne (Mar 31, 2019)

I dreamt that I attended a family event at someone's house _but_ it was for my partner's family. And he wasn't there. So I felt awkward and for some reason we were all spending the night there. I had forgotten my makeup remover and other toiletries (a dead giveaway that this was a dream!) so I ended up using what was in the bathroom. I found cotton rounds and a cleanser. /facepalm. 

When I was done, I texted my partner since he was at work(?) and tried to make it seem like I wasn't feeling out of place.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 31, 2019)

That it was the last day of school and I was cleaning out my locker, but there was either an endless amount of things in it or it was too heavy to carry all of it.


----------



## Zerous (Apr 1, 2019)

I had a dream the other night that I was really scared and confused because the new fashion trend was felt beanies. The stiff felt in the shape of a slouch beanie. I just remember being mainly confused though lol


----------



## PokeTown (Apr 1, 2019)

Last night I had a weird dream that felt real.

At first I couldn't see anything but I heard two people talking.
"Is she dead?"
"I hope not! It was an accident."
"Look where you are going next time. If there is one!"
"I'm sorry... What if she wakes up and forces me out of town? What if? What if? What..."
"Shut up! She's still alive. I think..."
Then in the dream I could see two blurry figures looking down at me. I rubbed my eyes but they were too blurry. I finally found my voice. It was almost a whisper. I said. "Its too blurry. Why can't I see properly?"
Figure one: "Your glasses must have fallen off in the accident."
Me: "Accident? What accident and who are you?"
Figure 2: "She doesn't remember us? How can she forget us?"
Figure 1: "Stop blabbering on about her forgetting and go look for her glasses!"
Figure 2: "Okay, and  I'm sure the others will help me find them."
Then the second figure disappeared out of my blurred vision. The first one was still standing over me.

"Katie, we were so worried about you. We thought we'd lost you."
"How do you know my name? Who are you? What were you talking about the to that other person?"

I didn't find out the answers though because my alarm clock woke me up. It felt real though.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 1, 2019)

Last night I dreamt that I was in a school, and I had this feeling that something really bad was gonna happen so I was walking around trying to find an exit, but no matter where I turned I always ended up in the same hallway. In my dream I was in love with this girl who I think I'd been good friends with, and I kept running into her with someone else. Every time I turned they were in the hallway holding each other or laughing or dancing. I finally gave up trying to find an exit and went into a math class but then the teacher wouldn't let me leave and I was stuck there listening to people trying to work out math problems.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 1, 2019)

I dreamt I woke up late for work today. Then I couldnt tell what time it was because all of a sudden my phone was showing the time with 80 hours in an hour instead of 60. As I was leaving my house, I realized I didnt shave my legs and my uniform is a dress so I had to go shave and by the time I was done I was already hours late so I didnt end up going. Then I ran into my manager and I started to panic thinking about an excuse but she just ran to me saying her daughter died and she never went to work that day. Such a stressful dream


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2019)

I had this one dream where first of all, I was a dude and a mob boss. I brought my -young- mob son to a gun shop because he was buying his first gun. At first the workers there were amused at the fact that he was getting his first handheld, but after a while they got annoyed with him.

Outside of the gun shop was a chain link fence, and behind the fence was 3 or 4 dogs chained, the chains nailed to the ground. They all had lost either one or both front legs, because the owner mistreated them so badly, they got malnourished and their legs rotted off. I was telling my son how bad people are,  that dogs are a gift and no one should ever mistreat them. I really wanted to make this clear to him  The owner came out of nowhere and started yelling at me for looking at his dogs.

The next part is a little violent. But it ends with me taking the dogs to my home.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 3, 2019)

dreaming of me lucid dreaming
what the HECK was that dream


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 3, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> dreaming of me lucid dreaming
> what the HECK was that dream



Lol the Inception of dreams.


----------



## Dim (Apr 3, 2019)

Anyone ever wake up and spent your morning trying to remember what you’ve just dreamt about?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 4, 2019)

I had a dream about Dirty Dancing? I don’t remember if I was actually in it or not.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 4, 2019)

I dreamed about playing with a dog.


----------



## gobby (Apr 5, 2019)

I dreamt about my sister's hot friend


----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 6, 2019)

i was in a city we got around to each building not through walking, but with these highspeed rollercoaster/bullet train things that went into the air. basically there was a huge complex of these things. i was afraid at first because it looked unsafe and completely defied physics, but nothing went wrong so thank god it wasnt a nightmare. Then one of the buildings had a zoo in it but sadly i woke up before went inside. 

also the food there was crazy expensive, it was like $10 for 2 brownies


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2019)

AquaStrudel said:


> also the food there was crazy expensive, it was like $10 for 2 brownies



Ah, yes.  I often reminisce about the times my dreams have had economies as well.  

I don’t remember what dream I had last night.  In fact, it might be the first time in awhile again I didn’t dream at all.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 6, 2019)

I had a strange dream last night.  I was living in a very old house that looked nothing like any house I've ever been in, but I was planning to sell it.  However, there were a lot of things wrong with the house so I had to bring in a contractor to fix all of them first.  One of the things I hired the contractor to work on was closing up a large entrance hole in the basement.

Every night, goblins would use this entrance hole to come in through the basement.  I knew they were dangerous, but I would stand at the top of the basement stairs and listen for them because I love goblins.  I'd wait until I saw the fire from their torches casting their silhouettes on the wall at the turn of the staircase before I would slowly close the basement door and lock it.

I was always very reluctant to lock them out, because I wanted to talk to them.  But for some unknown reason I had two boys in the house with me, a boy with blond hair and one with black hair.  I had to protect them and didn't trust the goblins enough to risk anything with the boys in the house.  Oddly enough, the dream wasn't a nightmare at all.  I had no fear of the goblins and was just sad that I never got to interact with them.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 7, 2019)

I had another dream but I was my oc and I was constantly debating if I should act in character


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 10, 2019)

Last night I was in Beach Bowl Galaxy from Super Mario Galaxy. It was fairly accurate, though had a few distortions to its general layout. I mostly just swam underwater, using the method where you constantly shake the Wii remote to travel faster. Not much in the way of narrative this time, just a pleasant little dream.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 10, 2019)

Dreamt about some friends that I had a falling out with about a year and a half ago. It's been recurring ever since that happened in August 2017.


----------



## rianne (Apr 10, 2019)

I dreamt that this YTer I used to watch didn't want to be on this earth anymore. So he went to stay with a friend who knew and was somehow okay with it like ??? what the heck


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 11, 2019)

In my dream last night I was on a swing at one point, then I suddenly had a parachute and I was in the air. I think I somehow lost control of the parachute too - my flight ended with me slamming into a wall.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 11, 2019)

i dreamt i had a mullet and everyone at my school thought it was so cool that they had to transfer because they’d never be as cool as me


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 13, 2019)

I dreamt that I was sitting at home when a man delivered a very large painting to my door. I didn't open the door because I never do unless I'm expecting someone or something, and he just propped the painting up against the door and left. It was larger than the door and not in a box. I couldn't get it in the house by myself so I waited for my husband to come home to figure out what to do.

A little while later, the same man who delivered the painting came back. I guess because I hadn't answered the door, he assumed no one was home. He started cutting the painting out of its frame. I was peeking through the window watching him, and this made me very distressed. I was afraid that I would be blamed for this missing painting that I now feared was genuine.

Then, because it was a dream, the man was magically gone and my husband was home. We were talking about the theft and my husband got very worried about our cars. We raced (how I don't know) to the car dealership and, sure enough, they had our cars and were preparing to do a trade in for a strange looking car that looked like a combination of our two vehicles. We immediately cancelled the trade, much to the disappointment of the salesman.

In the parking lot of the car dealership, there was a huge van parked in front of a number of brand new cars. Suddenly, a huge wind came blowing through and knocked the van over, ruining all those cars. I said, "That's not my fault."

Then I woke up. Very strange dream.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2019)

I had a nightmare I just woke up from where



Spoiler



There was a murderer on the loose, and a guy had recently started dating my mom.  Well, it turns out the guy was the murderer, so I took it upon myself to start hitting him and stabbing him with knives and anything else I can find.  Eventually he died, but when he did, he deflated into a puddle.  While I was calling the police to let them know I had him, he began to inflate again and I had to put my foot on the puddle of him to keep him from reviving.  Eventually I woke up, so I don’t know what became of the nightmare, but it wasn’t a comfortable dream for sure.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 13, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I had a nightmare I just woke up from where
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds horrible... I'm sorry to hear you had that..


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2019)

nintendofan85 said:


> That sounds horrible... I'm sorry to hear you had that..



Meh, I’ve had darker nightmares than that.  That one didn’t really bother me too much.  I actually thought it was kind of funny that he deflated into a puddle when he died, kind of like the blob from the blob movies... lmao


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 13, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Meh, I’ve had darker nightmares than that.  That one didn’t really bother me too much.  I actually thought it was kind of funny that he deflated into a puddle when he died, kind of like the blob from the blob movies... lmao



Yeah, that part is funny LOL. I guess it just seems odd to me because my dreams are always realistic.

By the way, I just remembered that in my last dream, I was in my old house with my grandma again... I can't stop dreaming about her. It brings back the pain of how she's gone.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2019)

nintendofan85 said:


> Yeah, that part is funny LOL. I guess it just seems odd to me because my dreams are always realistic.
> 
> By the way, I just remembered that in my last dream, I was in my old house with my grandma again... I can't stop dreaming about her. It brings back the pain of how she's gone.



I’m sorry to hear that.  Hoping she’s in a better place and that you can find some comfort in these times from it.  </3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 13, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I’m sorry to hear that.  Hoping she’s in a better place and that you can find some comfort in these times from it.  </3



Yeah, ever since she passed away in January, I've kept dreaming about her... Most of my mourning stopped after January, but the dreams have obviously not since it's already April now. It seems kind of odd to me because I've never done this before about a relative I've lost even if I seriously mourned for him or her (my grandpa comes to mind after he passed away in 2014), but I do think that part of this reason it's been happening is because she and I were *extremely* close-I was her only grandchild as I was already an only child and my mom's two older siblings never got married or had kids. I spent a lot of time with her, basically being at her house everyday after school up until when I was in middle school, and even though I started seeing her less often in 2012 and especially after I moved to Alabama in 2017, she and I still remained *very* close, as you can imagine.


----------



## gobby (Apr 14, 2019)

nintendofan85 said:


> Yeah, ever since she passed away in January, I've kept dreaming about her... Most of my mourning stopped after January, but the dreams have obviously not since it's already April now. It seems kind of odd to me because I've never done this before about a relative I've lost even if I seriously mourned for him or her (my grandpa comes to mind after he passed away in 2014), but I do think that part of this reason it's been happening is because she and I were *extremely* close-I was her only grandchild as I was already an only child and my mom's two older siblings never got married or had kids. I spent a lot of time with her, basically being at her house everyday after school up until when I was in middle school, and even though I started seeing her less often in 2012 and especially after I moved to Alabama in 2017, she and I still remained *very* close, as you can imagine.



I'm so sorry for your loss, nintendo. My grandma just passed a couple days ago and it all just feels so surreal. Missing her a lot right now


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 14, 2019)

My boyfreh 
A pro athlete 
He play basebah


----------



## Nougat (Apr 14, 2019)

nintendofan85 said:


> Yeah, ever since she passed away in January, I've kept dreaming about her... Most of my mourning stopped after January, but the dreams have obviously not since it's already April now. It seems kind of odd to me because I've never done this before about a relative I've lost even if I seriously mourned for him or her (my grandpa comes to mind after he passed away in 2014), but I do think that part of this reason it's been happening is because she and I were *extremely* close-I was her only grandchild as I was already an only child and my mom's two older siblings never got married or had kids. I spent a lot of time with her, basically being at her house everyday after school up until when I was in middle school, and even though I started seeing her less often in 2012 and especially after I moved to Alabama in 2017, she and I still remained *very* close, as you can imagine.





gobby said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss, nintendo. My grandma just passed a couple days ago and it all just feels so surreal. Missing her a lot right now



I'm so, so sorry for both your losses. I still have both my grandmothers around, and I don't want to even think about how I'd feel to lose them. They'll always be in your hearts, and in your dreams. I hope with time the pain makes place for a fond, happy, warm memory instead. <3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 14, 2019)

I had a dream today that all my progress from both Pocket Camp, and New Leaf were gone and had to start everything from scratch.

I felt so devastated to even continue Pocket Camp, and I cared so much for New Leaf I had to continue. Also I found out in my dream why you can't place paths on bridges, because it'll look weird.

I'm glad it was only a dream, and yes, I had this dream several times.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Minus Pocket Camp, that was the first time.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 14, 2019)

I had a dream last night about my pug who passed away several years ago. I was walking him through a neighborhood I didn't recognize and he wasn't on a leash (which would never happen in real life). Somehow we ended up getting separated and I was desperately searching for him during the rest of the dream. It was very distressing and I was afraid that he may have been hit by a car or that I would never see him again.

I didn't remember the dream when I first woke up, but as I was going about the day, it suddenly came back to me and I felt very sad.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 14, 2019)

I dreamt that I was back in Miami on break from Uni and that I had an NES Classic and some other valuable item in my possession that I was gonna take to...GameStop, for whatever reason to see how much money I could get off them. So I make a run to GameStop through all the crappy Miami traffic (it's evening time on a Friday too, I wouldn't be surprised if my brain was setting me up for a car crash dream) and then I have to wait in the longest line of my life, only to find that when I finally get up to the front counter, they won't take anything I've got. I have to wait in *another* long line to leave, finally get through this line, get back into my car and try to get back home as fast as possible, NES Classic and other valuable item in tow, and then I get back home and as soon as I do, I put both items up for sale on Ebay. I can't remember much after this, since I believe I woke up after that. Boring dream, I know.


----------



## Milsean (Apr 14, 2019)

I have dreams where I meet my boyfriend for the first time, which is something that's happening in August! It usually occurs in a busy airport in Dublin, bustling with people rushing to their flights and there's me waiting anxiously waiting for him to come out. I see him, run towards him and hug the living daylights out of him. It's a dream I have often and it honestly makes me super happy. It makes me feel that it will happen soon!


----------



## gobby (Apr 15, 2019)

Dreamt I was laying in bed next to Crispin glover, and his eyes were an icy blue. Very nice dream lol


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2019)

I just woke up from a nightmare where I was running away from veteran zombie people, and I locked myself in an old house, and made sure to lock the other doors as well.  Well a weird looking granny rose from the ground and said, “Don’t you want to steal houses with me, Obii?!” And I shook my head and thought she couldn’t get in, but she used a shadow hand to go through the house and grabbed me by the neck.  At that point I was like, “Okay, okay.  I’ll steal houses with you.”  After that I woke up.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 16, 2019)

I had a bunch of really weird dreams last night, but the one I remember clearest was somebody making a topic about "problematic TBT members." Inside was a list of different members' names with screenshots and links to threads to defend OP's argument that the people were problematic.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 16, 2019)

I had a dream I was at the fair with my friend and it was like a big hippie fair. And there was a guy braiding hair who was clearly JVN and he like stopped doing whoever's hair to come compliment my hair and play with it and then he hugged me from the back and I picked him up like a piggyback and my friend got offended that I was using JVN as a "token gay friend" and I was like, BRUH I'm gay, how does that even work? It was really weird and I woke up sad cause my friend was mad at me in the dream, but I haven't talked to her in years.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 16, 2019)

Lady Timpani said:


> I had a bunch of really weird dreams last night, but the one I remember clearest was somebody making a topic about "problematic TBT members." Inside was a list of different members' names with screenshots and links to threads to defend OP's argument that the people were problematic.



Geez I’m really glad we don’t have toxic people who would do that on here because that happens constantly on tumblr, twitter and other internet cesspools.

- - - Post Merge - - -

AAaaanD ANOthEr THinG: I hate the term ‘problematic’ everything is problematic if you make it that way. It implies that something can be perfect, which is physically impossible. People are always going to do things to don’t agree with, that doesn’t mean they’re tainted as people.

Ok sorry I’ll get off my soapbox now.


----------



## motheaten (Apr 16, 2019)

I had a dream about Wesker from Resident Evil and he letured me on how to milk pigeons. Then he forced me to milk a pigeon and I woke up in a cold sweat


----------



## Miharu (Apr 16, 2019)

I dreamed about a ton of plushies hahaha


----------



## joey ^_^ (Apr 16, 2019)

I think I've been playing too much ac lately because i dreamt that i had three uchis who lived in a neat line of houses all come out of those houses together dancing and singing and muffy came up to be to tell me about the easter bunny? Hmm


----------



## Norimagical (Apr 16, 2019)

i had a dream i was at a Garfield convention and was sitting at a jon arbuckle look alike contest i was sitting next to the real jon arbuckle...he did not win


----------



## rianne (Apr 17, 2019)

I dreamt that I was in a relationship with my friend.

Alrighty.







She has a boi, I got a boi like wut


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 17, 2019)

I dreamt I went to a prestigeous art school (which I vividly remember being very happy about) and every morning on the train to said art school, the scenery outside looked like something out of a studio ghibli film. Suddenly my classmates and I were on a plane and we landed on a beach. (think mario sunshine) and the shore began to expand as we explored it. Turns out it was a promo for the new animal crossing game. It was a really fun dream.


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 17, 2019)

i dreamt my friend chased me and tried to kill me.


----------



## Velo (Apr 17, 2019)

So weird that I saw this thread, because I remember waking up this morning and thinking that I had the weirdest dreams all night. But now I can't remember them. My dreams and sleep have been super weird because I've been on steroids, so they basically keep me half awake all night. I donno but its gonna drive me nuts trying to remember now!


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 17, 2019)

I dreamt I went inside this weird Harry Potter shop :3


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 18, 2019)

Dreamt that I was Kasumi as a real person, and my uncle was Rick from Rick and Morty. We both lived on this private compound with other people away from modern society, where we even grew all of our own food. There was no mention of meat in this dream, just alot of citrus trees. But one night some goblin-like creatures came and wanted to burn down the place.


----------



## amai (Apr 19, 2019)

had a weird dream about a little boy following me and counting at me in italian?? surprisingly scary


----------



## MayorMissy (Apr 19, 2019)

Somebody drowned me. A bit worrying but okay.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 19, 2019)

I swear I had a dream about TBT last night, but I can't remember the details. It's probably because of the upcoming Easter Egg hunt and I've been spending too much time scrolling through the site lately.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 19, 2019)

I dreamt that I was piloting a fighter jet and flew into a tight tunnel where minimal error can be fatal. It went on for a while but then it made a fairly sharp dive to almost 500 feet. Don’t know what happened after that though. I didn’t crash that’s for sure.


----------



## moonford (Apr 20, 2019)

since december i keep having this recurring dream of a relationship between me and this guy/girl (it varies) and i can never seem to identify them or explicitly say what happened in the dream, my theory is that everything was that normal that it felt almost too realistic and thus doesn't register in my head as anything noteworthy or worth remembering because it's routine. i don't know but i would definitely like to remember everything that actually happens in dreams like this.

it's obviously in relation to my urge for a relationship and i think it may have something to do with a certain someone.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2019)

I had a dream that my brother and I went to this kids hang-out place that had like bowling and movies and whatnot, but the highlight of the dream was that they were giving out some clothes (t-shirts, sweat pants, etc) and the ones I got were green and they had Luigi on them.


I think my subconscious was secretly hoping that it wasn't a dream and I actually had those clothes lol
They were pretty rad


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 20, 2019)

One vivid dream I had recently: I had a gruesome dream in a battlefield that I don't wanna go into detail to, but I will say that it was a scary moment and my boyfriend was so out of reach from me. When I woke up I realized I was just in a fieldtrip and not a battlefield lol. My heart was pounding and the first thing I saw waking up was my professor outside the window waking me up kdsjfsd
Also this morning I fell asleep in the car and I dreamed I kissed my best friend. lmao


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 20, 2019)

i dreamt that someone i don't like that much got hit by a ball. really bad.


----------



## moonford (Apr 20, 2019)

moonbyu said:


> i dreamt that someone i don't like that much got hit by a ball. really bad.



those are my favourite kinds of dreams lol


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 20, 2019)

I dreamt that I was a kid again and my family was going on a vacation, but my mom was Jessica Huang from Fresh Off the Boat so she was really hard to please. But I was her favorite child. When we got to the place we were staying, my younger brother and I went to the pool, but there was another boy there picking on my brother. I stood up for my brother, which made my mom (aka Jessica) proud. Then, in the bottom of the pool, I found a secret stash of adult magazines guarded by a really cool looking mer-person. I turned in the magazines, making my mom even prouder. It was a very strange dream.


----------



## Wallows (Apr 20, 2019)

I actually dreamed about TBT and the Easter egg hunt. the riddles made sense in my dream but when I thought about it after I woke up they didn't make sense at all. I hate when that happens in my dreams lmao


----------



## gobby (Apr 20, 2019)

Dreamt I was in morrowind stealing scrolls from a library (everyone was hideous)


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 22, 2019)

I actually dreamt I got an Dreamy egg


----------



## tifachu (Apr 22, 2019)

I dreamt my bf had a slayer tattoo on his stomach, it was soo horrid. And he would
spam
text
like
this

And then he called be a B-word in all caps.

Another dream I was driving a car, but the brakes didn't work and I just had to roll with it. Not my first dream of its kind.

And another dream that I was looking at this artist online who drew cartoon cats. I messaged her asking if I could commission a "nerdy" themed cat and she got really offended by the word "nerd" and started mocking me and being rude. I sent 5 really long e-mails telling her off in response. It was ridiculous lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 22, 2019)

A bunch of random stuff lately. Random spiraling geometric patterns like on a dmt trip lol


----------



## moonford (Apr 22, 2019)

an argument between someone and a dinner lady at our cafeteria at campus, the thing is...they were both white and there was no actual racism present.

he just started an argument and was accusing the dinner lady of being racist toward him.

was very confusing.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 26, 2019)

However you look at it, I dreamt of this giant burger who looked happy to eat every living being. It also had a mouse servant to assist him in retrieving its food (to describe it's appearance, the burger had dot eyes and a simple mouth. Not intimidating, but still gluttonous). 

This took place in a closed forest area where you couldn't escape from the giant burger, so all I did for the whole time was running around to avoid being crushed. 

Moving on, the mouse servant was capturing numerous animals, some of them being my villagers.  Then, the servant was stuffing them in a very large bowl of salad with sauces in it, unable to escape. This was done at least four more times. After all that, the giant burger would then walk over to the large bowls. Being sadistic, it started crushing the animals before picking up the salad to eat them whole. While the giant burger was busy, I was trying to run around to hope that he wouldn't eat me. As it was about to finish up, I saw a glue bottle that was just randomly sitting there. It gave me the idea if I were to dress myself in glue, the giant burger wouldn't find me appetizing. So I gave it a shot, coating my entire body. When the giant burger finished all the large salads, it proceeded to eat its mouse servant also. When it came to me, I gladly allowed it to eat me while I said "yes!". It took a taste of me without chewing then spit me back out. The giant burger didn't like how I tasted and it felt sick saying "I don't feel so good". I started hearing the rumbling and it turns out, it was the giant burger's stomach. After a few moments, it started to vomit out a large wave of food (gross) and the animals (and my vilagers!). The giant burger was no more and died. And then the animals started waking up despite the fact they were crushed.

So that's my crazy dream. I turned out to be a hero in that dream and wow, who knew that a glue bottle would be that useful?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 26, 2019)

This was the first dream I've remembered in a while, and it's definitely the longest I've talked about here...

First I was in what I assume to be my mind's interpretation of Animal Crossing Switch. I spent most of my time in an alternate Nookling store, which looked like a cross between Nook's Cranny and T.I.Y. For some reason I was never able to see the main shop owner. There were a few warehouses I was able to access inside, and for some reason Reese was working in there. I was given a few quests by the shop owner, but I don't remember what they were.

Suddenly I found myself within an apartment hallway, with about 10 Miis walking around me (I don't know why they were Miis). There wasn't much else about this scene but it went on for what felt like several minutes.

Now I'm in a bed, and have apparently eaten a lot of broccoli (something that did actually happen the day before). This bed is located in a 5 story house and I am on the 3rd floor. I walk between some bedrooms and take out Google Maps. It shows a map of my area, then I use Street View and I am teleported to the area I choose.

This area is in the middle of a small river. There is a large bridge overhead. On one side of this bridge there is a house with multiple people inhabiting it. I "spawn" right next to this one person using a garden hose to water the river. I take out my 3DS and started filming them. They start asking me weird questions, before telling me to give them my 3DS. I say no because I think they're going to destroy it with their garden hose and start running away from their house. This person starts chasing and yelling at me about how they do want to destroy my 3DS. They began to catch up to me, forcing me to tackle them to the ground which gave me some time to get out of there. I use my 3DS to teleport back home. 

Back there, it's basically the same house scene as before, minus the broccoli. I find a bed, then begin to fall asleep in my dream. Then I suddenly become aware that I am dreaming, and wake up in order to check the time.

I am actually awake now, and the clock says 10:30. I'm mildly upset because I have an aversion to sleeping so long (you're doing nothing and have no control over your own thoughts) but it's not a huge deal. 

I think it might have been multiple dreams throughout the night, which would explain why they were so varied.


----------



## partangel (Apr 26, 2019)

i dreamt that i was a potato with the big dream of being fried but i had a disease so the chips would call me "tubercle tuber" and it pissed me off very much. i woke up after that & then when i fell asleep again i dreamt that this one boy i find really cute irl and i were talking, and i asked him his sun sign, to which he replied with fisherman (in my native language, fisherman is peixeiro & both pisces & fish are peixe)..


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 26, 2019)

I had a dream where the Teen Titans faced off against themselves from Teen Titans Go and it was a fierce battle.  The real Robin ended up saying, ?You?re not real, you?re just pale imitations of us.  You have ruined the name of the Teen Titans and upset hundreds of thousands of fans, and for that, you must all die!?  Then Robin and the real Teen Titans finished off the Teen Titans Go Teen Titans and the show got cancelled on TV.

Strange thing is, I wish this would actually happen, lmao


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 26, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I had a dream where the Teen Titans faced off against themselves from Teen Titans Go and it was a fierce battle.  The real Robin ended up saying, “You’re not real, you’re just pale imitations of us.  You have ruined the name of the Teen Titans and upset hundreds of thousands of fans, and for that, you must all die!”  Then Robin and the real Teen Titans finished off the Teen Titans Go Teen Titans and the show got cancelled on TV.
> 
> Strange thing is, I wish this would actually happen, lmao



Never ever has a dream had so much logic. "..._pale intimidation_" haaaa so true thou.

I know I had a dream last night, but my alarm actually woke me up so I can't really remember much now. Thou magnolia flowers in a field come to mind. Which is weird cause magnolia flowers don't grow on the ground but okay.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 26, 2019)

I dreamed it was my birthday and everyone forgot. I was screaming and cursing at people for not remembering. I felt horrified at how I was acting but I couldn't control myself or stop.


----------



## cornimer (Apr 26, 2019)

I was on the train with an old friend of mine but it was so unusually crowded that we were unable to exit the train at our stop, and ended up going to the end of the line where there were a bunch of sketchy people. We had to wait for another train to come get us while trying to dodge all the sketchy people. This is the second dream I've had this week involving this particular friend and public transit disasters, even though we have never taken public transit together.


----------



## pavlov (Apr 27, 2019)

i don't have dreams often, when i do i dream in concepts, because i can't visualize when i close my eyes, all i see is black, like im blind or something when i close them and try to imagine something, i can't see anything. but when i do, they either don't make sense, are about my ex, or are nightmares. the nightmares i dread the most. they're usually about me losing someone or something that i love or hold very close to me. i hate it! i never get good dreams. the last "good dream" i had was about my ex, jonas, about a month after we broke up. i was still sad about our break up, too, so you can imagine how sad i was when i woke up. 
the dream went like this: we held hands and listened to music in his car, (he used to always make me listen to his music.) and after that we kissed, and i woke up. and i was so sad, i didn't want to wake up because i missed him so much. he meant a lot to me, but that was along time ago. 
i'm okay now, and i've moved on, infact, that was the last dream i've had, and that was back in december, so it's been a bit since i've dreamt anything. 

p.s, question for people who dream a lot: do you have good dreams or bad dreams? can you control them? just wondering!​


----------



## cornimer (Apr 27, 2019)

Ok last night's dream was kind of disturbing...I dreamed that one of my elementary school teachers was having a stroke and the only people there were me and another girl who was in my class in elementary school. She was trying to provide medical help while I called 911 and then tried to distract of all the teacher's 3rd grade students who were just coming in from recess. o.o


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 27, 2019)

pavlov said:


> p.s, question for people who dream a lot: do you have good dreams or bad dreams? can you control them? just wondering!​



It's possible to be able to control your dreams, but there's no fun in that! I like letting my dreams run rampant and see what happens. But to answer your question, it's called lucid dreaming. It's hard to achieve, I've tired to do it before myself. Basically when you are dreaming, you don't realize it's not real until you wake up, and sometimes when you do realize it is a dream, your body wakes up and the dream falls apart. Lucid dreaming works somethin like this; once you realize you are dreaming, you _stay_ asleep (the hard part) and control the dream without waking up. I don't know all of the details about it, but that's the jist of it.

To answer the other question, my dreams are pretty 'normal'. Dreams are odd to begin with. There was one dream thou that legit made me scared, even after I woke up. I felt like to was going to happen irl, and for a while I couldn't shake the feeling. I still remember the marroon carpets and concrete walls.


----------



## pavlov (Apr 27, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> It's possible to be able to control your dreams, but there's no fun in that! I like letting my dreams run rampant and see what happens. But to answer your question, it's called lucid dreaming. It's hard to achieve, I've tired to do it before myself. Basically when you are dreaming, you don't realize it's not real until you wake up, and sometimes when you do realize it is a dream, your body wakes up and the dream falls apart. Lucid dreaming works somethin like this; once you realize you are dreaming, you _stay_ asleep (the hard part) and control the dream without waking up. I don't know all of the details about it, but that's the jist of it.
> 
> To answer the other question, my dreams are pretty 'normal'. Dreams are odd to begin with. There was one dream thou that legit made me scared, even after I woke up. I felt like to was going to happen irl, and for a while I couldn't shake the feeling. I still remember the marroon carpets and concrete walls.



both of those are very interesting, thank you very much for informing me on that!​


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2019)

I dreamed about being at my aunt and uncles wedding and for some reason they had eight children and one kept irritating me. So I went outside and sat on a bench to work on studying for my exam in 2 days (the only real part of this dream), where more children came to bug me. I eventually escaped the kids, found a job on a farm, skipped my exam and lived happily ever after.


----------



## rubydearie (Apr 28, 2019)

So I had the craziest dream last night. I was at the ice cream shop with my girlfriend, and just as we were about to order our ice cream (she usually orders strawberry and chocolate, whereas I am more of a vanilla type myself), a guy in a dark outfit came in, wearing a bright red hoodie. He pulled out a water gun and demanded all the ice cream in the shop. I was pretty scared, but my girlfriend, who suddenly had four arms instead of two, started throwing ice cream cones at him. I wonder what would have happened next, but unfortunately that was when I woke up ... I think my subconscious is trying to tell me to get some ice cream  Haha.


----------



## carp (Apr 28, 2019)

dreamt I had to redecorate my room exactly as it is at present, but without any of the right stuff.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2019)

I had a nightmare that a monster truck that eats people went around eating people.  It eventually caught up with me and ate me, and that’s when I woke up.  Lmaoooo


----------



## Milatea (Apr 29, 2019)

It was a pretty wild dream, sadly I only remember it very vaguely. It involved my family and some badass magical battles. It was quite exciting. There was also something about a giant, magical red tree that poisoned anyone who'd come close to it. And evil fairies lived in it. They could only come out at night or something like that.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 29, 2019)

My dream was about Avengers: Endgame. I've been posting way too much about it around here recently, so if you wanna know... just like this post and I'll message you about it! 

Or I could just do a TL;DR. But... there are massive Endgame spoilers below, proceed with caution :0



Spoiler: TL;DR



So, basically. My OC, Piper; who is Tony Stark's aunt, and Bucky's wife... She got her husband back, like how Bucky came back in Endgame. However, she lost her only remaining family member, Tony. She watched Tony die, but she got to hug Bucky, too. I remember how tight he hugged her, and I also recall watching Piper watch her nephew die. I woke up in a sweat, and just... started crying. Piper got what she wanted, for her husband to come back, but she lost the one she never wanted to lose. Tony. It was eerie, creepy... And the funeral was the worst part. Piper was standing next to Pepper and Morgan, and Bucky was way in the back like he was in the movie, with his children, twins (they're Piper and his's children). Nonetheless, Piper started crying while Pepper and Morgan just stood there. And I remember hearing Tony's voice. As if he was still alive. That was the weirdest part...



This just in; I take fictional characters way too seriously, along with my dreams.​


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 29, 2019)

Had this dream where I could fly and climb walls. Everytime this one guy came home to our really modern futuristic house, me and I guess my 'sister' in the dream would sprout our wings that were normally hidden and climb the walls from the outside to get in. We also hid from him alot.

Idk why, but dreams where I can fly feel awesome. Like, flying itself feels awesome.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 30, 2019)

Nothing exciting but the city I live in experienced the midnight sun (summer solstice) where it was bright out even during midnight! It provided a different perspective for me as the sun was shining from a different place and created shadows where they usually aren't present. Now it makes me want to experience the summer solstice for real.


----------



## Velo (Apr 30, 2019)

Man, I don't know exactly what my dreams were about it but it must have been extra messy from the (prescription mind you) medications and added melatonin to "help me sleep". Ya the melatonin didn't help me sleep. Instead, I had weird fever dreams about white flowers, in which I woke up every 60 minutes or so. No clue what the white flowers were for. I think they were bad though, considering all the sweating. I think I was trying to collect them to keep something bad away? Either way 0/10 would not recommend this set of dreams again.


----------



## piske (Apr 30, 2019)

I had a dream I went to a wedding of some close friends, in a forest, and we went like, tree-house camping? It was cool. But, it was so weird because the people at the wedding (the couple, the guests, everyone) were not people I actually know! xD very bizarre.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Apr 30, 2019)

I had a really weird dream that I went back to where I was working last year. The owners threw a big party with all the workers and I saw some of my previous coworkers. One of the workers was close to giving birth and went to see a shaman in the mountains to help her..... And we had a big search party to find her and bring her back lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 30, 2019)

I dreamt about my grandma again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 30, 2019)

I don't remember the entire dream, but I do remember that I got a baby elephant and honestly it was such an uplifting experience. In the dream I placed my hand on the end of his trunk and it was warm and squishy, and it's weird cause I actually, like, felt it?? As if I actually touched him irl? 

I don't remember what else happened but none of the other stuff matters lol


----------



## Hat' (Apr 30, 2019)

I dreamt about my middle school yet again. Both amazing and horrible years.
In this dream I was in my middle school but we were all watching films and I remember seeing both friends from middle school and high school. Same with the teachers and school "staff".
That was odd but fun!
I also remember actually leaving school while everyone was watching a movie because we weren't forced to stay.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 30, 2019)

Had a dream where this time I was on of my OCs, Lunelle (what does this mean to be someone else in a dream? Been having these kinds of dreams lately :/ ) Anyway, I was stuck in a video game world similar to Skyrim, where I was also a witch. However I like just started the game so I was pretty low level. At one point in the dream, I was tryin to escape my family on a flying broom. Then I came across another low level witch who for some reason looked like a goblin; short, green skin, pointy nose and ears and black hair. She was boasting about her master, a higher level witch who also looked like a goblin, but human height. I wanted to level up badly to get loot to sell, so I decided to fight the master witch with 3 low level daggers I just got for starting the game. I got on my broom and flew up to her level (she was also on a broom). It was a brief fight, but I beat her, taking her 2 orange short swords, armour, shoes, broom, body suit and other loot. I also changed all the new gear to purple instead of the black she had, cause even my love of purple prevails in my dreams.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 30, 2019)

I had a dream where this guy I sit next to in one of my classes kept trying to kill me. It felt kinda weird seeing him earlier.


----------



## 5cm/s (Apr 30, 2019)

today's my 6mo anniversary with my boyfriend, and i dreamed that i was a sorority girl in scream queens (haven't even watched this show lol, my dream was constructed entirely from random clips i've seen) except there was a bizarre intermission when i found my boyfriend and wished him a happy anniversary and then immediately went back to the sorority murder story.


----------



## rianne (May 2, 2019)

I dreamt that I was on a field trip(???) with these other girls I've never met. It turns out we were all seeing the same therapist (who isn't my therapist IRL). It was later revealed by "our" therapist that we were part of a study about self disclosure between therapists and patients. 

The therapist had a certain level of self disclosure about herself with each of us. This apparently was because of the study to try and show how it improves the relationships between therapists and patients. The therapist also said she was actually not as "put together" as she portrayed herself to be.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 2, 2019)

Had a dream where my stepmom was picking my stepbrother up first before me to go see the new Avengers movie. I don't really remember much of it, but she knows my stepbrother isn't allowed near my older brother, so hopefully this doesn't happen, haha. I'll probably remember more throughout the day! I'll edit my post if I remember anything else.​


----------



## Bcat (May 2, 2019)

I dreamed it was christmas eve. We were having a huge party with all the family and my sister in law was helping me decorate the house, only we couldn't get the tree to work and half the decorations were missing. Plus we had to make christmas dinner too.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 2, 2019)

Man, I like this thread, lol. I was playing Mario Kart DS for some reason. I think I played as Mario and I raced on Figure 8 Circuit. I got a very horrible start and was left behind the pack. I started working my way up and got to first place just after the third lap. And surprise surprise, a blue shell came to stop me. I tried doing the dodging trick of the blue shell but I failed. Two other racers approached and another blue shell was thrown. I let one of the racers go ahead, but it went for me regardless. After blowing up, someone else got the blue shell but here’s a twist: Two people have it... After seeing that, I ejected the game card out of the DS from rage quitting, then I woke up.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 2, 2019)

All I can remember was big trapped in birdcages and kennels. Like a dog kennel but big enough to fit a human. Also it was always dark and I was always alone.

...My dreams are weird. Think I'm gonna look up the meaning of this one.


----------



## maple22 (May 2, 2019)

I dreamt that I got ransomware on my computer lmao


----------



## MapleSilver (May 2, 2019)

I had two dreams last night. The first was simply me at my computer desk like normal. I was sitting there with a mug of tea. Nothing out of the ordinary. That's when the nightmare started...

I let the tea get cold. 

Yes I'm being hyperbolic, but it did actually happen in my dream. It's one of those dreams where it's so mundane you kind of question whether it actually happened or not.

Onto the second dream. I was in a taxi, and I was trying to go to a certain location. I kept telling the driver where my location was, but they kept missing it. They blamed me for this and were getting increasingly annoyed. Luckily we managed to find it, and I went to my "apartment."

The interesting thing about this dream apartment is that while the building does not exist in reality, for some reason my mind has made it into where I live within my dream world. Its appearance remains fairly consistent across all the dreams I go there. I just wandered aimlessly around the place for a while, and don't remember anything else.


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2019)

I had a nightmare where



Spoiler



There was a monster going around eating peoples’ heads off and I was watching a lady being kind to the monster, only for the monster to eat her head off and she died.  Then the monster turned to me and grinned and began running at me, and that’s when I woke up



Why do my dreams/nightmares have to involve violence


----------



## Soigne (May 3, 2019)

Had a dream where a soggy bowl of cereal was haunting my house


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 3, 2019)

Had a dream where my former best friend and I got into another fight like my recent dreams; and Bucky Barnes came to save me... lol​


----------



## MapleSilver (May 3, 2019)

All I remember was that I was in a rural settlement located in the middle of a forest. Fairly modern buildings but not a lot of people lived there. For some reason there were red lights everywhere, giving the entire area an ominous red glow. There was a phone booth, and for some reason that was important. I don't remember why.


----------



## Milatea (May 3, 2019)

Had a dream where my mom and dad were actually aliens from another planet I think ?? And they told me I was adopted, and also that they were gonna take over the world ... At some point, giant spiders also showed up :33 They had a queen that was also a secret alien hunter of some sort. In the end, the spiders took over the world ... it was pretty awful.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 4, 2019)

I had 2 dreams, one more scary than the other.

The first I had to question if it was real or not, cause it's not like many details were out of place. I was at work washing my hands talking to someone saying I wish I could dye my hair (where I work yoy can't dye your hair any unnatural colour, so no purple.) I said I would leave my job so I could dye my hair purple, my asst manager asked if I really was going to leave, I jokingly said I gave yo think about it, or wear a white hair net so my purple hair can't been seen throu it. I knew this one was fake cause I'd never say I would think of leaving my job.

The second was the scary one, which also felt normal, no weird details out of place. I was in my room and I decided to load up Moriyo Village. According to Isabelle I had missed 3 days, so I didn't rewind time thinking I was time, cause I have Beautiful Ordinance and the town is very developed as it is. When I loaded my mayor I started walking around town and was utterly horrified. ALL of my crossbreeds were dead, so were many of the regular flowers, the town was set in the part of autumn with the ugly brown grass, many of the trees were gone, weeds sprouted up on my paths and barren lands were the tree were. Even my starts were gone. I was on the verge of tears cause I had lost so much progress and Moriyo is the town I'm most proud of. I had to save and quit, and after I closed the Nintendo I realized I didn't check what animals had moved out, which made me more on the edge of crying. Also because I was so distressed, I had saved the town like that instead of quiting and rewinding time, so I saved Moriyo like that.

This take the 'don't forget about us' to a whole new level :/ Now I feel the need to check in on Moriyo Village, even thou it wasn't that long ago.


----------



## Raayzx (May 4, 2019)

I had a tbt related dream last night and probably the only tbt dream I can remember lol. There were singing gif collectibles introduced in tbt and I can remember I saw them in lineups of SensaiGallade and Sheila and other people I can't remember their names ahh. Those collectibles were cute and they sang as I came through a tbt user who had them displayed in their lineup. Every collectible had different sound. That's all I can remember lol


----------



## LadyDestani (May 5, 2019)

I had a very boring but typical dream for me. I was living back in one of my childhood homes and cleaning out the refrigerator. The only strange part was that the refrigerator was the linen closet in the bathroom.

Then, I was at the mall hanging out with some friends. I was really into Pokemon and Animal Crossing and trying to get someone to trade with me in those two games, but all they cared about was some new Legend of Zelda game. They asked if I played it and I lied and said I did. But then they started asking me all these questions about the game and I was scared they'd figure out I didn't know what I was talking about. Then, I woke up.


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2019)

I dreamt that I proposed to a man who was wearing a wedding dress. 

I woke-up before he answered, but given the circumstances I imagine I was about to get rejected.


----------



## hamster (May 8, 2019)

last night i dreamt that i met jeff mangum in a museum where he had a workshop with a bunch of paintings. he asked me a question but i misjeard so i said ?huh? and he looked at me and looked away. the guy running the place offered to take me back in time so id have a better encounter with jeff and also buy his paintings as they were all sold but i failed to get his paintings every time also there were always monsters that would come from the walls but i dont remember much about that apart from me being attacked all the time


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 8, 2019)

Dreamt that I had to use the restroom at school. My English teacher was in my coding teacher’s classroom, and I asked to use the bathroom; however... I noticed Airpods on the thing where you place the erase markers, and told her about it- and she stole them...? Then I came back and saw two iPhones. She stole those too. It was really weird nwn​


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 8, 2019)

had a dream about finding a lost animation series i used to watch years ago called two minutes of terror but the episode was about a bunny being chased by a big evil bunny and he hid in peanut butter so the evil one couldnt find him and then the evil one became our pet somehow


----------



## 2kimi2furious (May 8, 2019)

I dreamed about work. Again. I've been having more and more dreams about work lately. It sucks because then I wake up from 8+ hours of sleep where I dream about work and then I get to go spend 8 hours at work. -_-


----------



## LadyDestani (May 8, 2019)

2kimi2furious said:


> I dreamed about work. Again. I've been having more and more dreams about work lately. It sucks because then I wake up from 8+ hours of sleep where I dream about work and then I get to go spend 8 hours at work. -_-



Same.  I also had a dream about work last night, probably because I had so much on my mind that I knew I needed to work on today and I fell asleep thinking about how to accomplish everything.  So I dreamt that I did all that work, then I had to go in this morning and actually do the work.  Not fun.


----------



## Zireael (May 8, 2019)

I keep dreaming about my last job. A bunch of us were laid off in February and I'm still dreaming about it, but in the dream I know I'm not supposed to be there yet I'm still trying work my shift as normal. Interestingly it's always raining and the place is deserted, and my boss and I don't have a good relationship despite that not being the case at all while I was there. It's like a weird alternate dimension.


----------



## Sophie23 (May 9, 2019)

I dreamt that I got a pigpen in Township


----------



## LadyDestani (May 10, 2019)

Ugh...I had another dream about work. I dreamt that I got everything done that I was planning to complete today. Then, I was walking home but the streets looked kind of like old-fashioned London alleyways. I got lost but I kept seeing the shadow of a man in a top hat walking somewhere ahead of me, so I followed it/him hoping he would lead me towards home. I never got close enough to see the man, though, only his shadow moving along the grey stone walls. Then, I reached an open area and there were large, fuzzy monsters floating in the air all over the place. They weren't really scary looking, but I knew I should avoid them anyway.

Then, my alarm woke me up and I had to go to work and do all the stuff I had just completed in my dream.


----------



## piske (May 11, 2019)

i had the weirdest dream last night. i was a guy, i was the vice president, i was named benjamin collin, and i was representing the president at a business meeting being held in a small room in a church. what. xD


----------



## Lemonsky (May 11, 2019)

There were characters from a comic I read in my dream last night. I also discovered a weird way to hover above the ground and go fast like that: just sit down with both your arms and legs pointing forward. _Nyooom._


----------



## LadyDestani (May 11, 2019)

I had a very unusual dream last night.  I was standing near a lake and there were all these bugs swarming around in the shallows.  I saw a lot of dead fish in the shallows and even a dead shark (yes, in a lake), which made me very sad.  The bugs swarmed over the dead fish and shark and ate them, like completely ate them.  But somehow this brought the dead animals back to life.  As soon as the bugs digested them, they reappeared, completely healthy and swam away.

There were also some people nearby in the dream, but I don't remember anything they did specifically or why they were even there.  I know at least one of them was a character from a TV show I'm watching, but I don't recall anything else about the people.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 12, 2019)

Had a dream that I was doing a 5k (haven't done one in years thou) and I was doing pretty dang good, I -thought- I was in first place, and I want even breaking a sweat. But then as I rounded a street corner I saw Static from ACNL ahead of me. I got mad, cause I thought I was in first, so I sped up to try to pass him. I never did, it's like he also sped up at the same pace, cause I never closed any distance between us.


----------



## Hat' (May 12, 2019)

I don't quite remember but... I know that there's one of my cats in the dream, and that's pretty much everything I recall.


----------



## strawberrigod (May 12, 2019)

I dreamt that I was playing the piano with lilsimsie (big sims streamer/youtuber) and on the page of the song there were super heros and villains. As I was playing, they started battling and everytime I messed up the villains would do really good. When I finished the song the super heroes won, but I didn't play the song fast enough so the person they were trying to rescue died. They like disintegrated/crumbled into ash or something?? It was a very interesting dream..


----------



## lunatepic (May 12, 2019)

dreamt that my strawberry plants grew a ton lol that was nice


----------



## cornimer (May 13, 2019)

I had the weirdest dream that was basically like a barely linear movie complete with one (1) musical number

So it started with my family going on a vacation to Hawaii. My mom booked a really cheap hotel to save us money but we got there to find that the "hotel" was basically a poor shelter. There were birds and mice everywhere and while each family had their own room, there was one giant bedroom/bathroom shared by everyone. (What was the point of having your own room then? Don't ask me, it was literally an empty room with a closet). And there was very limited food. There was a scene where we were trying to get food from the only food store and it was yikes, everyone was fighting and the food was pretty gross anyways. 

At this point, somehow a bunch of other people I knew (my boss and some of my co-workers and friends) were also staying in this "hotel" for unexplained reasons. I went to "work" in my bosses' room with my co-workers, and we discovered we only had access to one laptop. My boss said my work is the most important so I'd better get on it. Then (instead of working?) I went to my friend's room and he showed me that, in his closet, he had found a pull-out cot. This meant that he was the only person in the "hotel" that actually had their own bed. Cue the two of us breaking into a musical number about the wonders of finding a bed in your closet. I don't remember how the song went at all, I just know we were singing and dancing.

Then things took a dark turn. Me and a couple of my friends went on a "tour of the island" bus (because we were still trying to enjoy our vacation I guess?) and on the bus there was a gang fight. It ended with a guy literally blasting fire out of a fire-blaster all over the bus. So, my friends and I jumped out the back exit and started running. People from the gang chased us for what felt like half an hour, but in the end we were caught by government workers. The government workers said we would need to be put in temporary foster homes (???) for unexplained reasons. (The foster homes, by the way, were literally just empty rooms in the "hotel" where like 6 kids [even though I'm technically an adult??] lived under the supervision of an adult). 

I put up a big fuss about how I wanted to go back to my mom and tried to run away from the foster home. Cue another chase and I got caught and put in A DIFFERENT foster home, but in this one I was separated from my friends. Bad move, me. I finally accepted this foster home although I kept sneaking out to try to visit my friends and family, which resulted them putting me under tighter security and rules.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 13, 2019)

uh TBT, My shiny poke shop thread with heaps of orders XD


----------



## LadyDestani (May 13, 2019)

I had a dream about the Flash from the CW show. He had a sister and I was basically following her throughout the dream as an omniscient third person. Nobody knew she existed until they were all adults and then she came to live with them. During the dream, she went to take a shower and the tiles in the bathroom were initially black and red and featured demon faces, but as she started showering, they changed to blue and white with renaissance style cherubs on them. After her shower, she was kidnapped by an enemy. As she was being put in a car, I was woken up so I don't know what would have happened next.


----------



## Stalfos (May 13, 2019)

I dreamed that one of our cats, Pysen, disappeared. I went and looked for him and stumpled upon a small town in the woods. It was filled with cats and only cats. I think it was a town where all lost cats end up. I found Pysen and my old cat Ragnar (rip) there. It was a sad and happy dream at the same time. <3


----------



## LadyDestani (May 14, 2019)

I remember three dreams from last night/this morning because I kept waking up. The first dream was really simple and realistic. I was negotiating with two different members on TBT to buy two collectibles that I want. I wasn't surprised I had this dream because I've been building up TBT to buy these collectibles and hope to post for them soon. When I fell asleep last night, I was thinking about the best way to incorporate them in a line-up.

The second dream was also very realistic and it was about my family. A few years ago, I had a bit of a falling out with them because they helped my brother get a dog. He had a dog once before and neglected her. She lived a terrible life and died young (she was only 8 and possibly could have lived twice that long), but because my parents took care of her basic needs, there was nothing I could do. Two years ago, they helped him get another dog and, even though I'm in the same situation where I can't legally do anything about it, this time I spoke up and told everyone, including my brother why he should never be allowed to own another animal. We're still on speaking terms, but barely. So in my dream, my parents helped my brother get yet another dog in addition to the one he currently has and I told them I couldn't be part of the family anymore. It was painful and heart-wrenching but I could not sit back and watch them continue to allow animals to suffer just because my brother thought they would make him happy (not that they ever do). So in my dream, I permanently ended my relationship with my family.

My third dream was a little cooler. I was hanging out with some people who I assume were my friends, even though I'd never seen any of them before. We were at a nice house in the woods and there was a river behind it absolutely filled with sharks. There was some Australian outback guy in the water, petting the sharks. Everyone else was too afraid to join him, but I didn't hesitate. I jumped in the water and started petting all the sharks as they swam past me...hammerheads and great whites and all different kinds. Later, we were sitting in the house, talking about what had just happened. There was a very pretty girl sitting beside me who thought I was brave and was flirting with me. I wanted to see where that would lead but then I woke up.


----------



## Hat' (May 15, 2019)

Girl... I just had thei weirdest dream ever. But it was amazing though!!!

The first thing I remember was that I was in my elementary school's playground and that I was at the age I was now, it didn't change much but they re-did the markings on the ground for the children to play. They also added one or two benches. But the lower level of the playground didn't change at all and I saw some children playing balloon games.
I was talking with someone I despise from my class and someone I don't remember. And after that an animator came and asked us if we wanted to play a game or not. I think we said maybe but I wasn't that enthralled about it. After that my alarm rang and I snoozed it so I had time to do another dream I think.

I was on a very high and small moutain peak (not really the peak but quite a bit) and we were here to do some canyoning. I was with Go Won from the group LOONA (literally the second dream which involves LOONA in my whole life for the like... 2-3 days, the previous one involved a weird fan-meeting in a middle age decor with Chuu ???) so Go Won and Jinsoul, another Loona member (if I remember correctly) were on that montain and Go Won knew the way, I didn't and Jinsoul was scared.
The moutain was weird, it was made of rocks but with a lot of very flat rocks too, so Go Won sat on the little water way (it was very narrow and I was sos cared fhkdjls), Jinsoul and me sat too, Jinsoul behind me and Go Won in front of me, leading the way. 
To go up here I think we were doing it very carefully but here Go Won just let herself slide (we were very near the edge it was scary and the way was SO zigzag-ish.
So we followed Go Won, turning around and then there was just no way to continue but we kept sliding and I saw Go Won go through the SMALLEST hole (I hate very small or enclosed spaces as I'm claustrophobic) so I followed her somehow and she told be to be careful not to get stuck between the rocks which I didn't, and then for some reason we were in Mario Kart and I was Wario driving on a road that looked like the grid road from the beta Mario Kart DS tracks. Then we went underwater and I was just Wario in a bubble "driving" through the water. Then we went out and you know the Mario Kart cars which can flatten you or strike you, well instead of those we were facing snow groomers. I think I saw someone get hit by it (I don't remember Go Won and Jinsoul still being there) and getting KILLED by it???? so I just made my way through them and say that they couldn't go out of the electromagnetic fields they were in, but when we passed in front of them they tried to strike us and go in our direction to kill us.

Then I woke up hhhh that was very weird but interestingly enough I quite remember pretty much everything! So I'm happy because most of the time I just forget more than 90% of my dreams hhhh


----------



## Midoriya (May 15, 2019)

I had a dream the other night where everyone at my university and myself got abducted by aliens, and all the aliens did was question my classmates about myself and my habits before letting us all go... lmao


----------



## Stella-Io (May 15, 2019)

Lately my dreams have dark rooms and fog... That's all I can remember from my dream last night :/

Uh, think I need to look this up.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 15, 2019)

I only remember bits and pieces of my dream last night.  At one point, I know there was a man that resembled my husband (might have been him but it's all fuzzy now) and I loved him.  He was planning to go somewhere alone and I was trying to convince him that I could come with him, that he didn't need to do whatever he was doing by himself.

Later in the dream, I was driving past a bunch of large, fancy houses.  The first houses were all lit up like there was a party going on inside or something, but the further I went down the road, which also took me down a hill, the darker the houses got until they were all pitch black and you could barely see them in the darkness.  There was something ominous about the steady downhill drop and the growing darkness.


----------



## LillyBB (May 16, 2019)

I dream about my own pub


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 16, 2019)

Man, I had so many dreams last night it's not even funny...


----------



## Bcat (May 16, 2019)

I dreamed a lot of different things but the one that stands out to me is biting into an apple and it was leathery and mushy


----------



## MapleSilver (May 16, 2019)

I dreamed that I was in a very tall commercial building. Lots of shops and offices inside. I went into an elevator and specifically wanted the 5th floor. I guess it malfunctioned because it didn't stop at the 5th floor. In fact it kept going even after 100 floors. I was astonished, since I didn't even know this building _had_ 100 floors. 

I have no idea what happened in between this point, but suddenly I was flying over Tehran, Iran. Or at least what my mind imagined the city to look like because *I have never even been to Iran*. No idea why it was that city in particular, but I just knew that's where I was. Was I in Tehran the whole dream, or did the elevator launch me across continents? Honestly have no idea. I woke up shortly after.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 17, 2019)

I had a dream me and my family went on our annual trip to Tennessee, and we had to stop somewhere in Nashville. I can't remember where (it doesn't help I've never been to Nashville), but I do remember it had some kind of waiting room. I'm sitting in this waiting room, and there's a few other people in it, most notably a very cute girl who walks up to me and notices my Danganronpa t-shirt and she says, "Hey, nice shirt. I like Danganronpa". I tell her, "Thanks, I'm a fan as well". We then proceed to have a nice conversation about Danganronpa and various other anime and Japanese video games. On her phone, she shows me a bunch of anime merchandise she's collected, as well as a bunch of Japanese candies and sodas she currently has as well. At the end, she asks for my phone number, and we exchange phone numbers. She leaves and I can't remember what happens after that, because I woke up shortly after that.


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 17, 2019)

Last night I dreamed that I was somehow locked/stuck in an IKEA store. No one else was there, just me. I remember I was moving furniture around and feeling like I was in Animal Crossing. lol


----------



## LadyDestani (May 17, 2019)

I had another dream last night about goblins. I was an archer and I was trying to protect a town from an onslaught of goblins that were coming up from a cellar in one particular building. It was some sort of storage building with a bunch of doors lined up along one wall. I kept going down the line, opening doors and shooting arrows to keep the goblin horde at bay. I was pretty good, too. With one arrow, I was able to plow through multiple goblins and create a pile of bodies at each door.

Eventually, I made my way all the way down that side of the building. Around the corner, there was a drain pipe and I climbed it to get to the roof for a better advantage. Halfway up, I kicked the bottom half of the pipe loose so the goblins couldn't follow me up onto the roof.

That was when I woke up, so unfortunately I don't really know how it would have ended.


----------



## Midoriya (May 17, 2019)

DJStarstryker said:


> Last night I dreamed that I was somehow locked/stuck in an IKEA store. No one else was there, just me. I remember I was moving furniture around and feeling like I was in Animal Crossing. lol



Yes, it’s not enough to just play Animal Crossing.  Now you have to play Animal Crossing IRL.  


Anyway, I had a dream last night, but I don’t remember what it was about.  Something about me being strapped down by aliens again and being asked questions about myself.


----------



## Sweetley (May 18, 2019)

I had a dream last night that I was in some weird place, in a weird building, with weird rooms, 
absolutely no idea what was going on. Saw people which I didn't know at all... Yeah, I have 
often dreams which are really confusing and which I also easy forget most of the time after 
I woke up.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 19, 2019)

Had a dream that my whole family, mom, dad and sister when to the grocery store. But my dad and I were really mad at my mom and sister for whatever reason so we got in the car and left them there to walk back home. Cut to my sister and I home alone in the living room. People in black cars and vans start pulling up to the house  (like right damn near our patio). My sister and I start freaking out and go hide in my room, sitting on the bed trying to duck because there is a window right next to my bed.


----------



## Hat' (May 19, 2019)

I don't remember and I'm very sad about it D:
Thinking about my english teacher made me remember that she was in my dream but I still don't remember anything about it other than that.
I just know that when I woke up I was very ill-at-ease... like lfdksm it was  a horrible feeling so I just stopped thinking about what I might have dreamt of.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 19, 2019)

I dreamt that me and my roommate had recently moved, I forget where. Anyway, we were sitting in our new apartment (it was rather spacious, by the way) and after using the TV for a bit, me and my roommate had decided to run to the store. I say that I'll go with him, so he goes outside and decides to wait in the car. So I end up going into my bedroom to get my shoes and socks, and for some reason, there's a ton of dogs in the bedroom. Like, the room is swarming with dogs, big and small. Our cats were in there, too (it must've been scary for them). Anyway, I keep looking in the room, even under dogs, but for some reason I can't seem to locate my shoes. I end up having to look all over the house for them, and I'm pretty sure what felt like an hour had past before I woke up. I never did find the shoes, but I did find a ton of dogs.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 20, 2019)

Last night I dreamt that I was out at some fancy boutique shopping with my grandmother who passed away several years ago. Shopping really isn't my thing and we were waiting for my mom, so when I saw my mom walk past and keep going, I chased after her. The next thing I knew, I was in a basement. My mom had been captured by this creepy looking guy who was making her paint scenes of Joan of Arc for him. My husband was there, too, and for some reason I was dressed in a stained but very fancy ballgown. The dress was pewter-colored with pearls and diamonds all over the bodice. I was trying to figure out how we were going to rescue my mom and escape when my mom somehow released a catapult, causing a huge distraction. Then, I woke up.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 21, 2019)

Last night I was in an area that I have dreamt about before. It's kind of difficult to even describe, which is what makes it so interesting to explore, but I'll do my best. From what I know right now, it is a massive buoyant structure which floats on a huge river (probably more like a lake but the water moves in one direction). It is about the size of a skyscraper. When I was able to look outside, I actually noticed I had been to that area in a previous dream. Inside, it was a veritable city of activity. It sort of resembled a hotel lobby in appearance. Very fancy looking aesthetic. Red is the most dominant color in this area. When you start going further inside, you may either go further up or down the building. I've gone to both in different dreams. 

Going up, you reach something that resembles a massive children's play structure. Kind of like the ones you see in McDonald's restaurants, except it's the size of a skyscraper. It is made of very colorful plastic materials. This thing is still inside the massive building I was talking about earlier. The room this structure is located in a circular room, the size of which dwarfs even the massive structure. This place is a very blue color, though some greens and purples are also common. Overall a very cheerful area which is quite pleasant to be in. 

When you go down in this building, you reach a seemingly endless complex of hallways. These hallways vary in condition the deeper you go. They start out very clean, the kind you would expect to see in a hospital. It's very brightly lit, though not very colorful. As you do deeper, the halls start to look more dilapidated. The lighting becomes much darker and the dominant color is a dark grey. The hallways also begin to look like they have been flooded. Puddles on the ground where there really shouldn't be any. There is absolutely nothing except you in these hallways, yet you still feel a great sense of unease. Despite this, you cannot resist the urge to explore more. There is something in this area which is unknown, and whatever it is, that must be uncovered. 

Not sure how well I described this place but just found it interesting to think about. The contrast between this place's upper and lower levels are fascinating and I can only hope to explore more of this area in the future.


----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2019)

I had a dream last night where I had to take not one, but two final exams for one of my classes.  For some reason, the second final exam involved holding a candle while taking the exam at the same time, and if the candle went out before you’re finished, you fail the exam and die as well.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 21, 2019)

Had a dream last night where I was trying to write 'Miles Morales' on a piece of paper, right in front of Miles Morales. I messed up the spelling, and my hand was so shaky. I literally don't know what is up with writing in dreams xD​


----------



## gobby (May 22, 2019)

Last night I dreamt my mom took me to the gas station to get Ice cream and cake and one of the guys working there got fired because he wouldn't dry his hands off on a paper towel. Then on the drive home my aunt ran over a cat in our driveway but it was ok. Then she ran over it again but it was still fine


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 22, 2019)

dont remember too much about what happened in it beforehand, something about sneaking into a skinwalker's home but after that i became lucid but i couldnt escape for what felt like forever while my sister taunted me. i tried jumping out of a window (which is what i usually do to end dreams) but this time it didnt work and i was stuck in a black void of nothingness left to think about whatever scary thing that would pop up in my head. genuinely thought i was dead and this is what happens to people


----------



## Stella-Io (May 23, 2019)

I don't remember most now, only the fact that it was post apocalyptic, and I was in a fancy Victorian style dress. And alone at some point :/


----------



## LadyDestani (May 23, 2019)

I don't remember much, but I know I had a nightmare last night.  I vaguely recollect being chased by multiple people and one of them looked like Jack from Animal Crossing, only in real life.  He had the purple robe on and a pumpkin head.  That's all I can remember, but I woke up startled and then fell back asleep.


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2019)

I had a nightmare a couple nights ago where I was in the bathroom and a black widow spider appeared.  I got cornered and it jumped on me and bit me, and I was slowly poisoned and died.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 25, 2019)

I had a lengthy, vivid dream last night that felt like real life. It started off at work and I was in a training session with a bunch of people I used to work with who have since moved on to other jobs. After the training session, we all went out for a drink. Like most social functions, I ended up sort of hanging out by myself while everyone else did their own thing. I was sitting at the bar and for some reason my dad was there, sitting beside me.

A guy with a man bun and a poofy shirt came up behind me and I heard him say it was time for him to be a hero before he tried to put his arm around me. I elbowed him in the gut and he went away.

Then, some other creepy guy came and sat down beside me. He tried to hit on me for a while but I wasn't interested. He wasn't taking the hint so when he reached out to put his arm around me, I grabbed his fingers and bent them backwards far enough to hurt. He ran as soon as I let go.

At this point, I made sure to tell my dad that I could take care of myself. He agreed and disappeared.

Finally, a red-headed guy in an old-school British rock t-shirt came up and asked if he could buy me a drink. At first I said no, but since didn't act creepy like the other guys and turned to go, I changed my mind and called him back. He seemed kind of cool anyway.

Then, I woke up.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2019)

I had a dream the other night that another Black Clover episode aired, and it was an episode that I had never seen before.  I went online in my dream and looked if it was on the wiki, but it wasn’t there... lmao


----------



## gobby (Jun 1, 2019)

I dreamt that oneyplays downloaded a torrent to access space and he opened the panel behind his mirror to reveal a golden urn and he said "I'll open this later" and the furniture around the mirror spelled out '**** the military'


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 1, 2019)

A few nights ago, I was dreaming that I bought some plants along with a bucket. I was in a huge garden that time. When I opened up the bucket, a crocodile came out and I ran for my life. I then shouted out to someone calling animal control and for some reason, my sister was with me. She was screaming while I was running away in fear. I kept looking back and I was being chased into a subway station. Once I was in there, the crocodile was getting closer and closer and out of nowhere, I pulled out a handgun and shot the crocodile in the head. That last part was made possible by my consciousness as I knew that I can somewhat control my dreams.


----------



## Dim (Jun 3, 2019)

I had a dream I straight up called my dad a schmuck and really pissed him off. Don’t get any wrong ideas, my father and I don’t have a bad relationship. It’s just that he’s been running his mouth and it’s been really getting on my nerves more and more. It’s not like he’d ever let me tell him how I feel because everytime I say what’s on my mind everyone in my house just gives me backlash.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 3, 2019)

I dreamed I was eating yogurt that had been left out of the fridge for hours. It was warm and runny and tasted like garbage but I kept eating it anyways. I dream a lot about eating gross food lately.


----------



## gobby (Jun 3, 2019)

Took a nap today and dreamt that the new ac trailer was out and all the buildings were huge and In proportion to the character and you could make yourself dummy thick and then I preordered it on gamestop


----------



## Giddy (Jun 4, 2019)

I've had some dreams recently, which I'm happy about, I was a bit sad I woke up not having one in a while. 

This dream, I found a lost dog on the road near my house. He had his collar on still, seemed to be like a black Laborder, but his face was a little different; can't really say how though. 
I brought the dog in my house so it wasn't scared and looked at the collar he had on with his details on the back of it. Lucky there was a number. 
I dialled the number, then accidentally pressed the wrong number so had to start again. I remember looking out the window as it starting ringing and a woman's voice was heard from the other side. 
In real life, I rarely talk on phones and I really hate it, so I find myself a lil shy while talking on the phone, which is how I felt while in the dream so I stumbled on my words but was able to tell her I found her dog. I let her know the location and she arrived quite quickly. 
The woman who arrived was very old and even had two more big dogs on leads as she came up into my house with them to get her other dog. I don't think a lot of my cats liked this, except one who seems to be copying how the dog was breathing, you know that really ragged breathing they do after running or playing!


----------



## Derpykat (Jun 4, 2019)

I dreamt that I was in my old school, and that I was just hanging out with my old crush and that he really liked me and stuff. then I had to go home as my mom was waiting for me, and she told me off for being late and not saying anything about it? then after that I was back messaging my old best friend (who I dropped for talking behind my back and generally being really toxic) and that I forgave her and we were messaging like normal again, despite how much she has changed in reality. I remember feeling super happy. was pretty sad when I woke up... how depressing!!!


----------



## Giddy (Jun 5, 2019)

Had another dream~!
Well this one was a few days ago, but I have quite a few dreams ages ago that might be interesting. Onto this one though:

I was hosting a party at my house, the typical party for young adults. I dunno why I decided to do this, but there were a group of females, the snobbish kind, and I'm guessing it was them who made me. 
I remember looking outside to see a sort of vehicle with I guess a whole group of women celebrating something, a hen night I guess. The driver had stepped out for a bit, I think he was exhausted, but then the women drove the car away with the driver running after them. 

Then another girl was either knocking or ringing my door, but the other girls had not wanted her to come to the party, didn't like her and she seemed obvious of this fact. I was kinda at a loss but I opened the door for her. Her fashion was absurd. For party clothing is was absurd, I don't remember it well but it clashed awfully with everything she wore (not trying to be a Gracie, but her clothing sense was random).

Then another time in the dream the police were at the door, I'd thought they were here due to the noise, but instead, it was because of my ex, and supposedly at this moment in time (despite it seeming to be midnight), it was my turn to look after our baby. I was given the baby and they left, which is awkward for me as I had a toddler (That I guess is both ours as well) too and now having to look after a baby. I seemed to like the toddler more than my baby interestingly. 
I think after the baby came, the women weren't interested and left, the other girl who they didn't like stayed and I guess she helped a bit. 
And I guess there was cake at this party as she gave the wrong slice of cake to the baby, as the cake had animals on and she gave him one with an elephant and he doesn't like elephants, which is weird he cried about that when it was either him or his toddler bro who was wearing elephant clothing. 

I don't have any kids at the moment, so I dunno if this really means anything at all~!


----------



## Bcat (Jun 5, 2019)

Bcat said:


> I dreamed I was eating yogurt that had been left out of the fridge for hours. It was warm and runny and tasted like garbage but I kept eating it anyways. I dream a lot about eating gross food lately.



This was a prophetic dream sent to me by my future self from an alternate reality or something. I almost left the yogurt out of the fridge by accident, then I remembered the dream and put it away. I am a seer apparently


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jun 5, 2019)

Last night I dreamed that a man had a special hammer but another man stole it and he tried to get it back
The owner of the hammer was then arrested for assault and theft even though he was innocent and the real theif kept the special hammer forever
Then a kid asked if he ever got his hammer back but the reader of a story said "no"

Lol funny dream


----------



## Dim (Jun 6, 2019)

I am sure everyone’s had a dream that kinda absorbed the real life sound around them. Just this morning I dreamt my brothers and I were in our car and this annoying beeping sound came out of nowhere and wouldn’t stop. Apparently my sister hid something and gave us clues to what it was and where to find it and we had to find it to find it in order to stop the noise. After my brother found the third clue and we figured out what it was... I woke up and found out my alarm was going off for three minutes straight. XD


----------



## Nougat (Jun 7, 2019)

I'm getting married soon and I recently had a super vivid dream that we forgot we were already getting married tomorrow and had to rush to get everything done. We couldn't do half the things we still wanted to get done just because there was no more time, and for some reason we had mixed up weeks or something. Needless to say this was such a stressful dream & I actually had to check the date when I woke up :')


----------



## Bcat (Jun 9, 2019)

I dreamed that I made a tray of brownies and set them down to cool in the floor of the living room. (bc logic) Then my cat decided to lay down on top of them. I thought about not telling anybody and just picking out the hairs but eventually my conscious caught up with me. so then I tried to cut off the top layer that she had laid down on, but as I cut it off she jumped on the counter and started eating them! I got mad and started yelling at her, then I woke up


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 9, 2019)

I had a dream last night that I lived in an area where it was mostly water, river and lake systems and we had to travel everywhere by boat or swimming. In my dream I was traveling around with my friends to different places and swimming half the time.  In my dream, I was also pregnant and so was a friend of mine, and we both had to swim everywhere with a giant pregnant belly. It was a really weird dream


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2019)

I had a dream the other night where I was in a dollhouse along with everyone from the TADA Discord server, and Excalibur and Krefails were traitors and began attacking us and picking us off one by one.  Everyone was in a different room of the dollhouse, and when the person was taken out, the room’s light went off.  I just remember being very confused and uncomfortable about all of it.  Lmao


----------



## gobby (Jun 11, 2019)

Dreamt my cat ate an entire plastic bag then threw it up.  Then I dreamt I ate my own **** so that sucked


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 13, 2019)

I had 2 dreams last night.

One where I was rostered on for work early in the morning, but I slept through my alarms and turned up two hours late. My manager was so mad that she didn't even want to talk to me, same with my 2IC and 3IC, and almost everyone else. I tried to talk and apologise to my manager about the situation, but she kept on ignoring me. So I ended up having a panic attack in my dream and just wanted to go home lol

The second one was kinda similar, except that I slept through my alarms set to wake up in time for my morning exam tomorrow. I slept through the morning and woke up and went to work. Then I got halfway through my shift and realised that I forgot about my exam in the morning. I was trying to think of excuses so I could get special consideration for my grades and panicking.

So ya, probably not going to sleep tonight as I'm going to be terrified of not waking up for my exam or work tomorrow :')


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2019)

I had a dream where I was in a video game with a bunch of other people, and if you die there you die IRL.  Well, everyone joined factions and I had an SO and some friends in my dream who joined the most underrated faction, the Bumbly Bees.  We started the game and went down a gondola that was over a steaming hot chocolate river and went downwards.  If you fell in the river, you would die.  As we were going down, a police officer in the video game began firing at us and one of our teammates began firing back.  Our teammate hit the guy and then jumped onto the gondola he was on and disabled his arms and legs so he couldn’t move.  The teammate of ours then jumped back to rejoin us and the enemy character in the video game went with the gondola into the hot chocolate river instead of getting off because he couldn’t move, and was melted alive.  We then all jumped off of the gondola and made it to a low, platform area.  Just then, an enemy from one of the other factions, this time an actual person, tried getting one of our guys, but the SO I had noticed it and took them out.  We were all then about to move on to the next area of the video game, but unfortunately I woke up.

It was pretty fun.


----------



## deerprongs (Jun 19, 2019)

I've struggled for a long time with remembering my dreams, as I tend to forget them after I wake up or after a few hours if I forget write them down. However, I often have nightmares, usually apocalyptic, and the dreams I do have that aren't night terrors are usually quite odd and don't make much sense. I generally only remember my dreams in great detail if they were characteristically unique and important or significant in some way.

I can't recall if I've dreamt of anything last night. The past few nights have been completely black for me.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 19, 2019)

I vaguely remember that I was in a body of water and there were a bunch of sharks that chased me. Thankfully, I JUST managed to get out before they could eat me.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 19, 2019)

had a dream i was picking my professor up from the train station and she proceeded to tell me that i'd failed my senior seminar ?


----------



## Maiana (Jun 19, 2019)

I had a dream about this boy that I've talked to once, maybe twice at school. He had a thing for me and we hooked up?? 
I woke up so confused as to what happened since I've never really had a full conversation with this kid except once lol.

We aren't even in the same grade and it amazes me that I'm dreaming about him over summer break ;o;


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 20, 2019)

I had a dream last night that I was working in some unknown retail superstore. I really needed to charge my phone, but I was afraid to leave it unattended in the break area because I thought someone would steal it. I finally plugged it up anyway because the battery was about to die.

Then, I was suddenly shopping with my parents in the same store. We were just pushing the cart through the grocery aisles for the most part. I don't remember putting anything in the basket. When we got to the checkout area, though, my dad threw this huge, bloody slab of unpackaged meat on the counter. Instead of ringing it up, the clerk bent over and proceeded to rub his nose all over the meat like he was trying to touch every inch of it. I remember thinking that was really weird right before I woke up.


----------



## gobby (Jun 20, 2019)

Took a mid day nap and dreamt I had a heart attack, and my dad took me to the hospital to take a scan of my brain and they found I had a rare cancer and I had to go on chemo and my parents were crying and I was really scared and also upset because I was going to lose all of my hair lol


----------



## Pellie (Jun 29, 2019)

I had a weird dream where I was in a supermarket and for some reasons, I bought a broken figure that
kinda looked like the Pokemon Marshadow. Really confusing...


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2019)

I had a dream last night where I went to an old video game shop and bought some old Pokemon games for the game boy, four of them in fact.  But I even remember the number in my dream, it ended up costing $236.37 to buy it all.  It was at my university too which was strange.  I tried to hide the fact that it costed so much from my parents, but they found out... lmao


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2019)

Had another dream this last night where I was in a Christmas movie, and Santa Claus was looking for a kid to take with him to the North Pole.  For some reason I was my best friend and Santa Claus in the movie wanted to take me.  He grabbed me and stuffed me in his sleigh, but I hopped out as he took off, and then went to a set of buildings and into a courthouse-looking building to try and hide.  Each floor was a different kind of party and I went up to the second-to-top floor to hide in the bathroom.  Thankfully, there was another kid with an afro of curly hair that looked just like my best friend, and he snatched the kid and went to the North Pole with him instead, even though his personality was nothing like my best friend’s.  I sighed in relief and then woke up.  It was a weird dream for sure, lmao


----------



## Maiana (Jun 30, 2019)

i got smothered with a pillow 

all my nightmares are of me dying and includes someone/something from school


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 30, 2019)

I had one dream recently that I got so mad my manager for putting me for 3 Sunday openings in a row that I punched a wall, and my hand went right through it.


----------



## SublimeDonut (Jun 30, 2019)

This week I dreamed I killed people and all my extented family came over to help me dispose of the corpses.


----------



## gobby (Jul 1, 2019)

I had a dream last night that I was Bobby Lee and I had a YouTube channel where I stuck my arms in a giant square of sand to uncover lost treasure


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 2, 2019)

I just woke up from a dream about New Horizons. There wasn't much to it since we haven't seen much of the game yet. I was the character and I was going around doing everything from the trailer, mostly weeding.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 3, 2019)

I had a dream I found a bunch of animal crossing Amiibo cards at Walmart including RV cards and Sanrio cards and bought them. Then my dream ended before I could unbox it

SO UNSATISFYING


----------



## matt (Jul 3, 2019)

Some haunted house with a lift going under this dirty liquid and potentially drowning people. I believe it was inside Tesco's....


----------



## gobby (Jul 3, 2019)

Had a really serene dream about being Elle fanning and riding my bike while singing through a slim trail that was covered by woods and there were giant bears everywhere but I guess they were friendly. Then I rode my bike onto a college campus and into a little room with people. A girl there really wanted to try out my bike and I was like sure go for it but she immediately toppled over and everyone including me screamed because my bike was sentient,, like a horse bike lol and she felt so bad then cried into my shoulder for a really long time. Then after a while I was like okay, I'm gonna kicked outta here see ya and they all saw me off and I rode home. Pretty nice

- - - Post Merge - - -

Then I dreamt I was inside a giant ballon on top of a mattress, flying through the air travelling like how you would an airplane. It was pitch black in there, and there were others in it travelling as well. Then all of a sudden the balloon started falling drastically, going faster and faster. Very scary. I actually pinched my cheeks to make sure I was just dreaming, and when it didn't hurt I was like, ok, just a dream lol and I freaked out less. We landed in like a rubbish pile, not like garbage but tossed furniture and things, and there was water on the ground. I didn't see anyone else so I was really worried especially for the little kids I knew were travelling with us. Long story short we found everyone safe and sound, didn't turn out too bad I guess


----------



## Chris (Jul 5, 2019)

Last night I dreamt about a flock of birds repeatedly defecating over my hands from a great height. It was gross. It woke me up.


----------



## matt (Jul 5, 2019)

My last memorable dream I had killed a few people and I was trying to work out the best way to dispose of the bodies without getting caught ... I won't name them.


----------



## Dim (Jul 5, 2019)

matt said:


> My last memorable dream I had killed a few people and I was trying to work out the best way to dispose of the bodies without getting caught ... I won't name them.


----------



## matt (Jul 5, 2019)

Nox said:


>



Dw it was only a dream I'd never do anything like that in real life, usually in my dreams I'm the one getting 'removed' lol


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 5, 2019)

This morning I dreamt that I was driving. I don't know where I was going, but I was in a hurry, which is typical for me. I was on the expressway and just as I got close to the exit for the place where I work, a huge line of cars came from an entrance that doesn't exist in reality. They drove directly across my path and I had to swerve onto the shoulder of the road to avoid them.

After avoiding those cars, I kept driving but found myself suddenly and magically coming from the opposite direction this time. As I got close to the exit to go home, still not sure where I was headed exactly, another line of cars came out of nowhere to block my path. This time I started honking and then woke up to realize my alarm was going off.


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2019)

I went clothes shopping in my dream last night. Most of the purchases were green, yellow, or tartan. Then I woke-up and was sad I didn't really own those tartan trousers.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 6, 2019)

Uh, I was in a Legend of Zelda game, but it was the most scary game ever.
I literally woke up sweating because of how stressful and scary it was, ahah. :')


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 6, 2019)

The english building at my school was rotating all around and people were flying around and getting crushed with furniture. It was really scary but there was no blood or anything. I was holding onto one of the heaters in my old health classroom from freshman year lmao


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 6, 2019)

In my dream last night there was a beautiful beach in a game (?), that later turned into an actual beach that people were visiting, me included. The water was bright blue and really inviting, but then it turned out that it was actually full of sharks and probably other things you might not want to encounter while swimming. Needless to say I wasn't happy about it, even though sharks are some of my favorite animals.


----------



## Noctis (Jul 6, 2019)

I dreamt that there was an earthquake and I was alone at my house and I tried to find cover under the table but there was so many things under I had to take some out before I was able to get cover from the 
table.

If you have watched the news or read them you might have heard about the two big earthquakes we've had (6.4 and 7.1) It's been pretty scary these past two days. We never know if the big one is going hit us or not.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 10, 2019)

a bunch of stuff... but there was one in particular that was worth sharing:

I was watching ninja warrior and one of the new contestants was an upper middle-aged woman who owned two chonky internet famous cats. They called her the 'chonky ninja' after her cats even though she was skinny. They put the cats on a little livestream screen on the top right corner of the video so they could watch her run. She fell on the first obstacle but not only did she fall, she broke it. Instead of the floating steps it was a zipline onto the course, she sat down on the platform to push herself off and the it collapsed. She fell and crashed 20 feet onto the gound with all the rubble from the zipline and they had to cut to commercial to clean it all up.


----------



## Dim (Jul 10, 2019)

I had a bunch of different dream but ones that stood out was my brother talking **** about me again and blaming me for **** like leaving vomit on the floor and harassing me. I woke myself up talking in my sleep telling him I hate him. Another one (this one is so stupid) I found belt but it was evil and cursed anyone who wore it. We found ways to stop it from cursing people but ultimately it could not be destroyed.







...........Yuuuuup.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 10, 2019)

Last night I dreamed that I was part of a sort of video game tournament. A few of my old classmates 
from school where there for some reasons too (haven't seen these people for years). I can't remember
what we played, but I remember that I freaked out (not sure why) and I throwed empty (?) cans from 
soft drinks at the others when they start to blame me for something? And then I run out of the building 
and that's where I woke up and the dream was over. Don't ask me why I dreamed this trash, I have so 
many weird dreams sometimes where I can't explain why I have them.


----------



## matt (Jul 11, 2019)

Dreamed I had a girlfriend and we went out for dinner and, then I woke up late and almost late for work


----------



## gobby (Jul 12, 2019)

a very cursed logan paul dream that I _don't want to talk about_


----------



## tanisha23 (Jul 12, 2019)

I dreamt that I was growing a beard, and very rapidly. I think I was embarrassed in the dream. I was thinking, what am I going to do. I just kept shaving over and over again, but eventually, not only did I have very rapid growing facial hair, but also a shadow. 

I think in the dream, I must have been thinking "I hope this is just a dream."

I didn't remember it until a day later, so I didn't have one of those moments where you wake up thinking, "thank gosh." I had more of a, hey, I just remembered the dream I had yesterday moments.

Also, I'm sure by the dream, it should be clear that I'm a girl who does not grow a beard, not a guy who just really doesn't want one.


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2019)

I dreamt I was waiting an hour on an order from Yo Sushi for a big event, and finally the food came and it was Dominoes Pizza. Then I went and yelled at the guy I left in charge of it and he said it was because Yo Sushi was going to take an extra hour. Everyone was happy because they were none the wiser but I was still yelling at this poor lad on principle! Then I woke-up and felt bad.


----------



## Maiana (Jul 12, 2019)

I had a dream about going back to school, but in all honesty, I'm not surprised because ALL of my dreams include something from school. It was so weird because in my dream I felt sad that it was going to be my last year there, but in reality, I could care less lol.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 14, 2019)

I had two dreams last night, but right now I can only remember one of them.

My former coworker/best friend and I were spies and we had to infiltrate the company where I work. We got our hands on some officials uniforms (even though that's not a thing in real life) and somehow got into the building. We made our way up to the top floor and found some very shady things going on. I don't remember the details, but there were manufactoring lines and things that just shouldn't be there based on what my company actually does. My friend and I got separated and I realized one of the bosses was onto me, so I broke into a bathroom to hide. Unfortunately, there was another lady in the bathroom who let the boss in to find me.

Suddenly, I found myself outside in the parking lot, so I must have escaped somehow. The parking lot was full of people who had been evacuated due to the intruders. I weaved through the crowd, trying to be as discreet as possible and get to the main road so I could escape.

Then I woke up.


----------



## Maiana (Jul 14, 2019)

Dreamt about my best friend getting lost in a sewer..  
And then I dreamt about this girl from my school who has a child. Her boyfriend left her on the street in front of my house and she was crying and I felt terrible. So I let her into my house and she explained everything that was going on to me- and then we chilled for the rest of the day.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jul 15, 2019)

This was a dream I had a few years ago but it is the most vivid one I have ever had.

Basically me, my best friend, and my family were in a lolly shop in the sky. (Don't ask me why it was in the sky it just was. I told you it was weird.) I was really happy because everything was free so I could just eat everything. Then suddenly the ground split in two pieces. I was the only one on my side everybody else was on the other side. For some reason their side stayed in the sky while my one dropped and I started falling down through the sky. I could hear everyone screaming and I started crying. Then the ground came into view and when I hit it. I woke up sweating. It turned out I had been crying in real life too during that dream. I looked at my phone and it was 2:30 am. Then I fell right back to sleep again. Other dreams I had I remembered for like five minutes afterwards at the most. I don't know why I remembered this one so vividly.


----------



## Jessie 4356 5865 9467 (Jul 15, 2019)

I had a dream that eating pistachio ice cream.. Can't remember more XD


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 15, 2019)

I actually wrote it down when I woke up because it was bizarre. Me and some people from school were floating down a stream of lava in hay bales wrapped in a plastic film. They looked like marshmallows and i made a joke about it. they didnt melt in the lava either. It also looked post apocalyptic and everything was red and the sky was cloudy and black. It wasn’t a nightmare but it was so weird. I blame watching season 3 of stranger things before i went to bed


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 15, 2019)

Think this must have been a few nights ago that I dreamt I was swimming, and more so learning how to swim. I actually don't know what I found so fascinating about it but at one point felt like drowning


----------



## Chris (Jul 15, 2019)

I found a lost cat and four kittens. The cat was trying to get into a box from a bakery. I opened it to find a white cake with "July 2019" iced on it in red.


----------



## rianne (Jul 15, 2019)

I dreamt that TBT released a banana collectible. As expected, because of my timezone, I missed out on its release.


----------



## gobby (Jul 16, 2019)

I had a really hard time falling asleep last night, and when I finally did fall asleep I dreamt about not being able to go to sleep and doing chores to pass the time like cleaning the litterbox and sweeping cat food off the rug


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2019)

My friend who doesn't have a car (yet got her license a decade ago) drove me and two friends to a local club where they were holding some sort of talent show. She demonstrated her art skills (or lack thereof) and I was going to sing. I picked a song that I tend to sing most days in the shower and... I couldn't remember the first line so just stood there dumbfounded. Also for some weird reason my dad was on the judging panel and you can bet he was laughing at me.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 16, 2019)

I dreamt that I was playing a Mario game, except it wasn't anything that exists. It was a 2D platformer similar in graphics to the New Super Mario Bros series, except the overworld and levels were completely different than anything in the real world.

Actually gave me a few ideas for if I ever make my own game.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jul 16, 2019)

For some reason I was like at a Walmart of Sam's, and there were a lot of people running around. I stared at the white ceiling and did not know what was I doing. I heard lots of people screaming, and there were members of my mother's side family. I had a hammer on my hands, and there were several glass boxes and showcases with objects inside. We were allowed to break those boxes, and we were taking the objects inside them. There were also my grandpa and an uncle breaking those boxes. I  looked behind me and there was my aunt taking Lego sets from a shelf. She said "Well, once and for all, perhaps? and took 5 boxes of them and ran away. I then walked to my right and saw a big plastic table with food on it. There was a massive chicken leg, an enormous plate full of tempura veggies, deep-fried and crumbed fish bones and deep-fried shrimps. I saw my grandpa taking a bite out of those tempura veggies, and I took a shrimp. I was about to eat it when I woke up.


----------



## Dim (Jul 16, 2019)

Freaking weird ****. At first I thought I got caught up in the middle of a gang war but to my relief it turned out to be just a laser tag competition and I was all ?okay this is fine.? I then had a dream my sibling and I all had to go through some type of reincarnation... meaning we all had to start our age at 0 (one by one of course) and grow up all over again. I guess I miss my youth.....


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 16, 2019)

Haha, I had a dream about work. It included using a grass trimmer - I think I was supposed to trim an area with it but I went to sleep instead.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 17, 2019)

I was in a small village that barely had technology. 
Anyways, there was a girl (about 12yo) and she killed her entire family
and once she did that the full evil came through and she killed all the 
kids (no adults!) from the village and I was the last one to get killed
and I managed to knock her out and I brought her back to the house
she killed her family in and when I arrived, in the garden all the dead
children were placed like they attend a wedding and I had to place the
killerchild under that flowerbowthingy (that people say "Yes, I do" under)
and killed her there and all the children came back to life.

Honestly would make a great short-horror-movie.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Jul 17, 2019)

i mean this is a pretty teenage type thing to dream of- my _*couGh*_ crush _*cOugH*_

she's the cutest person ok bye-


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 17, 2019)

i don't remember. but i do remember a few others.
so this one was named Splatoon 2's Octo Expansion, but it wasn't so i'll just say "Video game mashuppp!"
there were a group of inklings, and a blue pikmin. They were trying to escape the sewers i think so it played like a movie that showed the adventures of those inklings. one of these cutscenes showed the blue pikmin getting possessed by bowser... and that's all i can remember!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 18, 2019)

Here's my first dream:
Whether I was just playing Ace Cobat X: Skies of Deception or in the game itself, I was set in a battlefield where there were hundreds of fighter aircrafts to take down. As or enemies on the ground, there weren't much compared to enemy aircraft but still threatening. The aircraft I was piloting was a X-29A and the callsign is Gryphus 1.



As for the setting, it took place on a field with rainy weather, which also happens to be in the game as well. Anyways, I started the mission and immediately I was already tracked down by a missile which I avoided successfully. I also had a superweapon equipped where a gigantic shockwave would happen upon impact. Better yet (or worse if you look at it the other way around), I was able to target a fighter with a superweapon and destroyed a massive amount in the shockwave while I'm left immune. Eventually, I moved to a small enemy base and somehow crashed into the building? Thankfully, I got to try again and prove that I was indeed playing the game instead of being in it. Repeating what I said earlier, I got back to the small base again and just bombed it. After that, I flew to another enemy base which was significantly bigger. However, I didn't last long there as I had to avoid a few missiles, fighting up close against other fighter jets, and that attack helicopters were moving waaaaay faster than they're supposed to. Unfortunately, I didn't end up finishing the mission but there was this one ace fighter who was about to take off but I couldn't exactly remember the name. Perhaps it was named "Delo". Finally, for some reason, I just started messing around when returning to base and loafing around when I landed my plane.

Here's my second dream but a short one:
I got to drive a F1 car. The fun part is I had the opportunity to do so on public roads! Twist and turns here and there, I was handling the G forces well and having a blast. But here's where things don't make sense: My objective was to drive from The Philippines to Thailand and if you look at the global map, you see that they're not connected to each other. But I was somehow able to get there without having to go over the water and I went back. And the car I was driving looked roughly like a McLaren MP4-22.


----------



## gobby (Jul 18, 2019)

All I remember is walking around my front yard with jenna and Julien


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 18, 2019)

In my dream last night I was shopping in a store and two guys were following me. I took turns and stuff to clarify that they were indeed following me, and they were. If I remember it correctly, I got mad at them. I also remember a person shouting Pokemon moves out loud near the checkout line.


----------



## rianne (Jul 18, 2019)

I dreamt about a YTer I'm subscribed to going to my (old) house and playing a GameCube game. There were other people around who I didn't recognize, so maybe they were the YTer's friends. Idk. /shrugs. Then I had another dream about a mall shoot up. :|


----------



## Rusolando-Kun (Jul 18, 2019)

My dream was pretty bad last night. Usually I don't remember my dreams (sadly or luckily), but this time I had this weird dream... I am in my bed, zzzzzzz... and I wake up (in a dream) to see a silhouette of a boy in a hat with a *petard *in hand. And it felt like he's behind the window but he's about to throw that petard at me and I'm unable to dodge it because I felt paralyzed.  Then I started screaming (for real, not in a dream) aaaand that's how I woke up. ლ(｡-﹏-｡ ლ)

I don't know why but whenever I have terrible dreams, it always has this "I'm paralyzed and can't move" moment. It's like my mind realizes that it's a dream but it still fully believes that what I'm seeing in a dream is "real". ● ﹏☉


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 19, 2019)

I had a dream that my flat mate returned by knocking on our front door, but the front door was the mirror in my wardrobe, that's about all I can remember to be honest.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 22, 2019)

A work-related dream again.  This time it was one where I was plucking flowers at some point - and I think I was actually fiddling with my bed, as if there were flowers to pluck near the wall. At times I felt like sleeping too, but I didn't want to be seen sleeping at work so I tried to be sneaky about it. Occasionally I told myself that it'd be okay to sleep since "my shift hasn't even started yet" or something. Yet it still felt at least a bit suspicious to just go back to sleep since I felt like I was at work.

It's weird when you're having a dream but you also are _kind of_ awake too.


----------



## Reckoner (Jul 22, 2019)

Rabid horses, of all things.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Jul 22, 2019)

recently, i had a dream including my family in a busy shopping centre and also a funny comedian (richard ayoade - a national treasure). basically i was really high up and tried to get his autograph by throwing down a zipline and mid-way down i threw a pen and a piece of paper as he was walking by to another entrance- he sadly didn’t notice


----------



## gobby (Jul 29, 2019)

I had a dream last night that I was flying in a helicopter made of cloth, so my body was dipping at the bottom of it, and I flew into a cruise ship that had a tornado in it


----------



## Reckoner (Jul 29, 2019)

Me and a guy were battling and we mortally wounded each other, but then we fell in love and took ourselves to the hospital while apologizing.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Jul 29, 2019)

I have not read/watched Naruto since high school (13 years ago) and I dreamed that me and one of my best friends got in trouble with our other best friend for watching Naruto and calling Sasuke a dead-beat dad.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 29, 2019)

I had a dream me and 2 of my friends were kidnapped by an old man and locked in his room. There were signs of other people being in there before us that tried to escape because there were knife marks everywhere. We somehow sneaked into the bathroom and hid to call the police.


----------



## buniichu (Jul 29, 2019)

Some Resident evil stuff


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 29, 2019)

I?ve been having a lot of weird dreams and mild nightmares (late for work kinda stuff) lately. They wake me up which sucks


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 31, 2019)

A random guy who gets wings by choking on sand particles


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 2, 2019)

I like reading about dreams and I wish I coukd draw sime of the  dreams I have. Dreams tend to be odd. If I was a really good artist I'd draw mine.

 Whenever I dream, I concentrate on my surroundings and what is happening though I still have no control of what happens

. I hate recurring nightmares xc but who doesn't

. Some of the stuff I see in my dreams are giant sized crocidiles, giant sized fish, other planets (i dont believe this means anything other than just a dream), an odd merge of past places I've lived in

Usually when I dream it's in a theme where either the sun is setting but not completely like a 5pmish look or night time. When I see people, their faces are usually blurred, but somehow i still recognize close people.

I've had good dreams like being in a bakery or mall full of bakeries where I could eat all of the sweets I can for free

or living in a neighborhood full of different  giant sized fruit trees and flower variety and I can just walk into any home and pick whatever I want and eat or admire it without dangers. (love those dreams)

Then i have horrible dreams like falling into a dark deep lake full of a bunch of giant crocodiles trying to eat me as I try to swim upward to escape (usually a recurring them though a bit rarer now.)

I hate falling dreams, teeth falling dreams and death dreams

I fhink those death dreams reflect how I'd act though if I had time enough to react or think

I had a death dream were I was launched into space but the ship couldn't resist  the gravity pressure so it kept constricting under the pressure and the air supply was getting shorter. one of the crew members said there was no way for us to make it back, so we just had to accept our fates. My dying thoughts were "is this really the end?" "I don't wanna go yet" and finally "Will I ever come back?" And the anxiety woke me up. 

I started reflecting on that dream and wondering how many others had those same depressing thoughts before they died,  for example some one who were stuck in a submarine or cave in and their air supply was diminishing. It made me depressed for a while. even when I think of it now. :, (

Made me question a lot of things too.

I always try and remember as much as I can when I dream because I like to reflect on them. good or bad.

I like hearing people's dreams too because I see dreams as a work of art.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 2, 2019)

I had two dreams. During the first, I was riding a bus through a massive city at night. It seemed to go on for an unusually long time. During this time I would occasionally see myself in 3rd person, except my face appeared slightly different. Not horribly disfigured but just different for some reason. There were other people inside the bus, but they slowly began to disappear as the bus drove into the countryside. It was now morning in the bus, and that was when I woke up. 

I decided to go back to sleep shortly after this. 

I was now in a field, watching stars. They seemed to take on a pinkish color. Yet there was a mysterious object in the sky. It began to fly closer, revealing itself to be a classic flying saucer. This UFO proceeded to abduct me using its tractor beam. It was then I realized I was dreaming and decided to wake up (these kinds of dreams tend to be the prelude to sleep paralysis and that's never fun). I felt terrible upon waking up, possibly because I forced myself awake when my body wasn't ready, but got over it fairly quickly.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2019)

I had a nightmare the other night where I was fighting off monsters with a laser beam gun or something, but I got caught and they grabbed me.  Then they slathered some grease or something down my back and I couldn’t get away, and that’s when I woke up because I must have died.


----------



## Dim (Aug 2, 2019)

I watch too much wrestling, for I had a dream I became both the WWE World Heavyweight Champion and the 24/7 champion and I was so proud of myself. Also, our neighborhood was invaded and our invaders made us all work together to do these tasks/games like we were all in a video game or something. 





Yup.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 2, 2019)

I dreamt that I was a character in "The Simpsons" and that Nelson got a crush on me,
but Bart as well and then they kept on fighting for me and at the end I got with Nelson.. :'D

_Background of the dream is probably, that as a kid I used to have a "crush" on Nelson 
and later it was Bart.. xD_


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 2, 2019)

I've been having weird dreams about houses and decorating lately. The other night I dreamt that my husband and I were on some reality TV show (I don't even watch those things and would never go on one). We were sent to a house with a bunch of other couples and each couple had to redecorate the room they were assigned to stay in. In our room, the walls were covered in this hideous green and gold fabric. Apparently, that was the one thing we weren't allowed to change. I broke down crying, saying we'd never win because I couldn't do anything with that room while our neighbors ended up with a nice, plain room to work with so they could get away with doing pretty much anything. I was so upset and my husband was no help. He didn't even want to be there.

Then, last night, I had a dream that I was buying a house with my husband's cousin. Not sure why she was in the dream since we only see her on major holidays and I'm not that close to her, but oh well. We were going through the rooms, trying to decide if we wanted to buy the house when my husband's entire extended family showed up unexpectedly for a party. The house was huge, but there were so many people they completely filled it up. Then, the owners of the house showed up with the paperwork for us to sign. I was so embarrassed by all the people running amok in their home that I felt obligated to buy it. I started to sign the paperwork when one of the guys asked if I was keeping the pink sofa. I looked at this massive, ugly pink couch and all I wanted to do was get rid of it, but the guy seemed like he would be really hurt and offended if I didn't keep it, so I agreed to that, too.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 3, 2019)

It was really strange.. I was literally just sitting in my garden and then the neighbours
cat was visiting my garden. I was not even understand at first if it was a dream or not. 

I didn't see the cat for a long time, since it seems like they are in holidays for over a month already, lol.
Was scared that I might see the cat at the shelter, but they seem to be decent enough to not give
her up for holidays.


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 4, 2019)

This morning I had a dream that I was browsing through MoriDB and found a Victorian style pull chain toilet that would be perfect for my new town. Then, I woke up, realized such a thing doesn't exist and got disappointed.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2019)

i dreamed about opening animal crossing and as soon as i did there were two hackers there (gate wasn't open, logic people) and i had to get a new 3ds because they hacked mine (??)


----------



## Beanz (Aug 6, 2019)

I dreamed that I was in New York and the zombie apocalypse was happening while Jump Up Superstar from Mario Odyssey was playing in the backround.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2019)

I had a weird dream where I was at the house of someone I used to like.  To distract them and their bf I put my playlist of commercials and shows on the TV.  I then somehow found a secret tunnel that lead to the fourth floor of their house, and when I got there I read a sign that said “fourth floor off limits to all visitors”.  I managed to take a peek at their room and another room, and I was about to go back into the secret tunnel when I woke up.

Yeah, idk why I had this dream so don’t ask me... lmao


----------



## seeds (Aug 6, 2019)

Not necessarily a nightmare but I keep having dreams of creepy/scary things ;___;


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 6, 2019)

seeds said:


> Not necessarily a nightmare but I keep having dreams of creepy/scary things ;___;


I'm sorry that you've been having creepy dreams. 
It also reminds me of that I recently (although not last night) had a dream about being in the home of a family and some haunting happened there. The house also kind of reminded me of my friend's dad's house, especially a certain room I visited.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 6, 2019)

seeds said:


> Not necessarily a nightmare but I keep having dreams of creepy/scary things ;___;



Same here. I posted on a thread that I made here that I'm pretty sure I have OCD, and that could explain my vivid, horrid dreams that I've had over the last several nights...


----------



## gobby (Aug 6, 2019)

can i stop dreaming about my exes thanks


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 6, 2019)

Last night, I dreamt that I was a school teacher/bus driver and it was my last day before retirement even though I don't think I was any older than I am now.  I was really excited about it being my last day and left for work with a smile on my face.  I was taking a bunch of kids on a field trip, but we ended up all being held captive in some ruins deep in the forest by this odd species.  They had human heads and torsos, but insect abdomens.  Their queen was much larger with an abdomen that was literally the size of a building and all covered in purple, gold, and black hair.  I remember thinking that she was beautiful.  The creatures were not mean to us, but they would not let us leave.  The queen kept saying that she was waiting for something and that once it happened she and her people would disappear back into the wild and we would be free.

I was aware that a lot of time passed, but I don't know how much.  It could have been months or years.  I was walking with one of the students late one night, a quiet teenage girl that reminded me of myself.  It was really dark and then suddenly one of the guards shone a lantern right in our faces.  The girl was frightened and hid her face at first, but then she stopped cowering and started talking.  I can't remember anything she said, but it was obvious that she was standing up for herself.  Then, the queen appeared and cradled us in her arms.  She said that was what she had been waiting for.

Then, my alarm woke me up.


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 6, 2019)

Ok,i dreamt WAY cooler.

Younger me was watching a roleplay i made as a tv show. Its tech prevails and it looked kewl to watch. I went outside and played in the woods. A wolf grabbed meby the back of my shirt and carried me off. I was raised by the wolf idk how, but then.... MY LIFE BECAME MY CHARACTER (lina) in tech prevails.... U gotta go on discordand i will give da link to s 8, my character sacrificed herself to save the world and is now the mother of all rps bc i appear in all of em somehow lol


Anyway..... Sweetdreams


----------



## Dim (Aug 6, 2019)

I had a dream my youngest brother did not graduate high school and got held back to the 5th grade. If that doesn't tell you what I think of him, I don't know what will. I also had a dream of playing tamagotchi for the 100th time whyyyy.


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 9, 2019)

I dreamt I had a Harry Potter bedroom + I’m determined to make it happen! Lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 9, 2019)

oh boy...
so i dreamed (don't hold this against me or i will find you) that i "loved" the... ya know, nevermind


----------



## gobby (Aug 9, 2019)

Had a dream I was laying in bed next to a random shirtless dude, and I went to put my arm over him so he wouldn't be cold, but then he very eerily said, "im prickly, like a porcupine", morphed into a black panther, and threatened to eat my cats. 

Also dreamt I was boyfriends with Hades who got lip fillers and he showed me pictures of his daughter

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pretty wholesome that one


----------



## Psydye (Aug 9, 2019)

I have no idea. My dreams are so abstract they're hard to put into words! Doesn't help I have Asperger's.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2019)

I had a dream where my dad paid about $60 for my brother and I to go have fun at this place that had a room you could rent which had a big slide and some pools with paint. You could choose your color team and then dip stuff in the color pools and throw it at the other person and cover everything in your color paint. It's kinda like Splatoon I guess.

But like five minutes after it started my brother just kinda left, and I ended up spending the rest of the time there alone. I was trying to figure out where he went. Turns out, by the time our room rental period was up, my brother had found someone there that he knew and proceeded to spend all the time there with him. I was crying a lot because I just wanted one afternoon to spend with my brother and I felt like I wasn't good enough for him so he abandoned me.


It's still bothering me...


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2019)

I just had a dream where we were playing mafia with 14 other people and myself, and I was Roger from American Dad.  Someone was Buzz Lightyear, and someone was a very disturbed Sonic the Hedgehog as well.  Also, I think Winnie the Pooh was in it and he was a mafia member.

I also had a nightmare where I was in a game of a hall that goes in a square around a building.  The hall is dominated by ghouls, ghosts, and monsters with axes and stuff.  The object of the game is to use your cards to defeat the ones roaming the hall, and turn them into cards.  Well, as I was out of cards and putting one back into a slot, a ghoul and a skeleton saw me in the mirror, and one of them reached out their hand to me.  That’s when I woke up.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I just had a dream where we were playing mafia with 14 other people and myself, and I was Roger from American Dad.  Someone was Buzz Lightyear, and someone was a very disturbed Sonic the Hedgehog as well.  Also, I think Winnie the Pooh was in it and he was a mafia member.


keeping that one


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 12, 2019)

I had a couple of dreams a few nights ago. My first dream had something to do being at a Walmart parking lot. For some reason, there were massive stacks of shopping carts and a truck tried to navigate through.

My second dream is something I can't find a reasoning with. The place was pretty dark with a torchlight on my hand. I had to take the longer route as opposed to the shorter route that got cut off. The spooky part was that if I were to stand still for a few moments, many pairs of red eyeballs would pop out and attack me. Turns out they were wolves/hyenas. Every time that happened, I got reset back to the beginning if I got hit. So as I made my way through and dealt with wolves (plus hitting them back), I got to my destination but woke up after. Try to imagine that one area from The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild where it's pitch black even during the day. It feels similar to what my dream was like.


----------



## gobby (Aug 12, 2019)

Had a dream I died but i could still see myself in the mirror and my mom could see me as well so we just chilled and watched tv. Then dreamt I broke into my ex gfs house, stole her hair tie, then got arrested for stalking LOL


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 20, 2019)

In the dream I had this morning, I was playing in my 5th town. In there I was doing what I always doing - daily chores, buying stuff, getting things for people who trade with me and time travelling. It was too clear that I was even confused for a second if I had already finished ordering stuff for trades.
I felt, like I'm breathing. Then I knew how much I wanted to do these things for past few days where I was fully occupied with something other - something that's been my priority these past month. Kind of climax right now, or, or maybe it's just first ordeal. Well yes I know. I have to and I will try my best. I know, I will. I'm sorry my baby.. I'll try the best I can.


----------



## gobby (Aug 21, 2019)

Had a dream I was a little green goblin in middle school and i had a human bf that liked me for me. Very odd. Also dreamt someone broke into my house and stabbed my dad. Then I chased them with a butcher knife


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 21, 2019)

I dreamt a fourth sequel to a dream/comic of Battle On! It was about this young tthirteen year old girl and her brother andrew, who is seven, finding their granpas mini robots. They practiced controling them with these wii remote thingys and started battling kids in their neighborhood. One day when Elaine ( the girl) finished battling a boy named harold, these two seventeen year old kids in kimonos ( yeah, this takes an anime twist) give Elaine a letter saying she made it to the regional championship of a roboticol competetion. Then, her and andrew set off and met the reigning champion along the way, i missed the convo, and i woke up... I wanted to know what he said to Elaine


----------



## Dim (Sep 15, 2019)

I had a dream I was a fry cook @ the Krusty Krab woah


----------



## Circus (Sep 15, 2019)

All I can remember from my dream was that I was talking to some people, and there were kids from my school there. I have no idea why, but some kids from school keep popping up in my dreams and it's annoying because I hardly even know them.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

All I remember was being in the ocean and attempting to use my phone while in it.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2019)

I had a dream not too long ago where I was at a place with my ex-friend for some reason, and they wanted to be friends again... it was weird, lmao


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 15, 2019)

Last night I dreamt that two wasps managed to get inside my house. I was able to get rid of one of them but the other was nowhere to be seen. I had no idea whether it had managed to get back outside, but I wasn't going to risk having it still be in my house. I never ended up finding it.


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 15, 2019)

I slept on the couch last night because I was sick and I always get bad dreams on the couch. Last night was no different. I dreamt that my friend gave me a small but noticeable stick n' poke tattoo on my thigh and that I sweat off the concealer I put over it and got caught.
I woke up in a cold sweat and immediately checked my thigh-- luckily it wasn't there lol


----------



## Kurb (Sep 15, 2019)

I dreamed that i was in class, and no one could see or hear me, but when i asked, my teacher said "No one can hear you"


----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 16, 2019)

Living in The Walking Dead trying to survive but with TF2 graphics :0


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2019)

I was in space on a spaceship of some person protecting them, and they said something that could be taken several ways.  Then a bunch of enemy spaceships like in Star Wars showed up and the captain or general or whatever said, “I couldn’t agree more”.  A bunch of Samuses were deployed from the enemy spaceships.  One of them tried firing bullets at the person I was protecting’s spaceship, but the glass repelled them.  Finally, they fired one of Samus’s projectiles at the spaceship, but I grabbed it and threw it back at them, to which they exploded.  In order to protect myself and the person, I jumped off the spaceship and somehow fell to my doom even though there’s no gravity in space.  Then one of the Samuses was like, “What?  This isn’t some 70’s woods crap!”  LOL


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 17, 2019)

I know I dreamt about the Rozen Maiden dolls last night, but I don't remember any details. I guess it makes sense since I had just finished the anime and written a review of it in the Anime Thread right before I went to bed.


----------



## Todders17 (Sep 17, 2019)

Last night I dreamt that I was drinking vodka and then I fell on the floor and then span around in circles at least one hundred times, making sure my head was fully on the ground and then I slipped over my own vomit. Or was that in-real-life???


----------



## gobby (Sep 17, 2019)

Last night I had a dream that I was outside in some super dusty, sandy place, sitting in a chair listening to some random man give like a seminar or something, and I could feel myself nodding off to some really sad music playing in the background. I remember falling to the ground and hearing people rush over, but when I came to in my dream, all the people were gone, and all the buildings. It looked like I on just a small dusty planet. I ran to the edge, and I really was just on a small dusty planet, I almost slipped off when I looked over the edge at nothing. Then I felt the ground start shaking, and it all started crumbling and falling down into the universe, I tried running to the other side but everything was falling so fast that I was clawing at the loose dirt to keep myself from plummeting. Then I woke up in my dream, and it trailed off into some other random nonsense


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 18, 2019)

Lemme just say, there has been alot of Kingdom Hearts on my twitter.

I had a dream that I was in the KH universe and that I was making my last stand against Master Xenahort (the old guy) after all the crud he had put my character (me) thou which I think included killing my best friend. Idk. I made clones of myself (even thou they looked like Ventus) to distract MX while I was away from the fight begging Lea and Isa to give up fighting Master Xenahort and run away to be happy and free from him. I said I could make clones of them as well long enough to distract MX for them to make a getaway. They asked me what I was going to do, and I told them I was going to put an end to him. I never said 'kill him' which was my full intentions, even at the cost of my own life. I wasn't certain I could neat him even if I risked myself. But I wanted to stop him after all he had done to me and others I cared about.

Yeah weird stuff.


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 18, 2019)

It is funny I am seeing this thread now, as last night, I had a very strange dream. Some time has passed now so the memory is fading, but I know it was particularly special. It was that kind of dream you have every few years or so, where you try to replicate the feeling by going back to sleep but it is futile as you know it is not natural anymore. It just had a very primal air to it, or at least that is how I can best describe it. Anyhow, I wish I had more dreams such as that.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 22, 2019)

The other night I had a very strange dream that a guy I work with became the video game king and he ordered us peasants to make him a chicken pot pie (which in real life, he hates).


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 26, 2019)

Last night, I seemed to have went inside a Krispy Kreme store that was so big, it looked like one of those buffet restaurants! There were at least a hundred different flavours available and the lineup was long. For some reason, I only remembered one donut from this dream, but isn’t real. This donut looked like Boston cream except the top was green and was sprinkled with cilantro lol. Unfortunately, I never got to buy a donut because I woke up moments later.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Last night, I seemed to have went inside a Krispy Kreme store that was so big, it looked like one of those buffet restaurants! There were at least a hundred different flavours available and the lineup was long. For some reason, I only remembered one donut from this dream, but isn?t real. This donut looked like Boston cream except the top was green and was sprinkled with cilantro lol. Unfortunately, I never got to buy a donut because I woke up moments later.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 26, 2019)

last night I dreamed that I was in the car with my parents and my dad was driving. A car ran into him and I called 911, but when I called and explained everything that was happening the guy on the other end literally said nothing. I was worried he couldn't hear me so I gave the phone to my mom and she started explaining everything. He actually answered her and sent people out to help us. He told her that he didn't say anything to me because I sounded so calm and that since "my english was so good and proper" there was no way I could've been in an actual emergency. I called 911 back and yelled at him for not taking me seriously and he did the same thing.


----------



## Irish9474 (Sep 27, 2019)

id like to give more detail but all i can remember is undoing my hair (was up in braids or something) and i felt a rubber band, i pulled it out then felt even more. i sat there and just kept pulling out more and more tiny rubber bands, then i woke up. 

and its rare for me to even have dream i remember, so to remember something so stupid like this is beyond me.. 
according to my boyfriend, i talk and randomly sit up and look at him sometimes... never remember any of it though


----------



## Alyx (Sep 27, 2019)

Tonight I had a nap and I had a dream that plastic dinosaurs ate my cereal.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Sep 27, 2019)

This thread sounds awesome, but all I'll add to it are God-awful nightmares... :'(
I'll be sure to post when I have a good one!


----------



## Laconic (Sep 28, 2019)

I’ve been having nightmares lately, which is strange cause I really don’t have them that often. Like, so few times I can remember every one vividly still ! 
But last night I had a regular dream, I was an explorer/researcher on some unknown island, trying to find animals to bring back to our countries. Specifically animals that could be brought back to be bred with ours to increase dying populations. SOMEHOW, it made sense that I was looking for albinos  I don’t know, man. But I befriended and found an albino tiger cub, my dream time skipped a lot until the tiger was in its “teenage” size, and I guess I got conflicted on bringing this animal back to live in a research facility and be bred. Sooo, weird dream about freeing an animal back into the wild and then letting the teams down and our populations go..... No idea what that’s suppose to mean. 
Also my mom was my receptionist too, no idea why anyone would be calling to schedule something with me, seeing as it was a remote undiscovered island.....


----------



## Psydye (Sep 28, 2019)

Hell if I know! My dreams are cryptic(and unsettling) af!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 28, 2019)

All I remember was it had something to do with Animal Crossing and the flip-flops in it. I dreamed of multiple colored ones, which is what I guess I saw one time in a YouTube video about how in New Horizons there are multiple colors of the same shoes. I guess it's like what they say, whenever you see something new, you may possibly dream about it. XD


----------



## Azrael (Sep 28, 2019)

I dreamed I got a kitten! I was living with my Dad and Stepmom in the dream (I moved out over 3 years ago) and I was trying to hide the fact that I had a kitten in the house! It was funny because I wasn't going to be able to get a litter box till the next day for some reason. So I was trying to convince the kitten not to go to the bathroom anywhere in my room! To just hold it till tomorrow! lol


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 28, 2019)

In my dream last night, I was perpetually late for everything. I went out somewhere at lunch with my ex of all people and when he was driving me back to work, he just stopped at a light and got out of the car because he had to go to the bathroom. Then, he got in a fight with the person behind us who was road raging because we were blocking the road. The whole time I was terrified about being late but afraid to just take the car and leave because it wasn't mine.

Then, the dream cut to me in high school. I was in a class and we were watching a movie so the teacher held us back after the bell rang. Because of this, I was late to another class. I tried to explain to the teacher why I was late, but they didn't want to hear it. Then, all the other students from the prior class started coming in with notes saying why they were late so they were excused. The last student who came in even brought the other teacher with them to give her excuse and I remember hugging her in relief because now the teacher could vouch for me too.

Don't know why I was so hung up on being late. I work on salary so it hasn't been an issue for me for a while.


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 29, 2019)

That someone on here gifted me a white feather collectible as a surprise gift, and then we met up in real life. We ended up becoming good friends!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 29, 2019)

This was a few nights ago, but I had a dream where I remember on two occasions:

Occasion 1
This sounds a bit disturbing, but I saw our Solar System being destroyed starting off with the Earth drying up completely and turning into a fireball. One planet turned into a black hole and ate the rest of the planets. Every time that black hole eats a planet, it grows in size. In the end, it was pretty big, leaving our Solar System lonely with lots of black holes.

Occasion 2
I was in this small village where it was fairly populated. Suddenly, the weather had gone bad having dark clouds storm over within seconds. It started raining and me and the rest of the residents in the village scrambled indoors. After a while, a tornado started to form on the village's small lake, literally a few feet from where I was taking cover inside. The wind was very strong rocking the house and raindrops falling down really hard. Once the tornado made a touch down, it just suddenly gave up and disappeared. I was very shocked that happened at all but thank goodness not a lot of damage was done!


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 29, 2019)

One dream I had was that I got shot in my right hand, left eye and my spine by an arrow (from like a bow and arrow).

I woke up and couldn't go back to sleep, I was so restless. Sometimes when I have dreams that involve alot of pain I can't go back to sleep.


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 29, 2019)

To be honest, I do not remember. Most dreams I do not remember when I wake up.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 29, 2019)

Last night I was dreaming that I was living on an abandoned island with my parents and a bunch of other villagers. We were living there with not much technology with us, yet somewhere far off away, there were these cities with high tech technology. It was weird, but I kinda had another little adventure in it on the island. That's all I remember. >.>


----------



## Alyx (Sep 30, 2019)

Last night I had a dream that I waltzed with Jared Padalecki.


----------



## gobby (Oct 7, 2019)

The other night I dreamt that my dad passed away, and my sister and I were thinking of tattoos to get in his honor. The best I could think of was his face but screaming and to have the words, "rawr xD" next to it. Awful dream. I told him about it and he said that night he dreamt he died too


----------



## Tao (Oct 7, 2019)

I had this a few nights ago but it stuck with me because it was so weird.


A bunch of classic characters from Nickelodeon shows were on an island and it basically turned into Battle Royale (the movie, not the game mode). They weren't forced to do it, they didn't have exploding neck collars or anything, they all seemed pretty up for murdering each other.

That monster from 'Ah! Real Monsters' who holds his eyes beat the crap out of Tommy Pickles and ate his organs. He kind of just shook him around a lot, smacked him down on the floor and beat his face for about 3 minutes whilst screaming "Argghhh, I'm a real monster!" (probably because I haven't seen the show in so long and I don't know what or if he has a catchphrase). Dill Pickles watched the whole thing but wasn't murdered since "eye monster" decided Dill would die on his own because he can't even crawl. 

Plankton had an elaborate scheme where he entered Rocko's body to kill him from the inside. That was left on a cliffhanger I hope gets resolved in a future dream.

Jimmy Neutron just went crazy, hid in a cave inventing useless contraptions to turn sticks and poo into renewable energy. He also refused to kill people and instead self mutilated himself in order to eat his own flesh. 

That blonde girl from the Wild Thornberry's and the robot from My Life as a Teenage Robot had a long elaborate martial arts showdown throwing each other through trees and stuff like the Terminators fighting in Terminator 2 or 3. They eventually came to the realisation that this was not right and that all they wanted was the lesbian love between a woman and a robot before deciding to leave the island, move to Spain and live happily ever after.

Nigel Thornberry was just running around like Rambo stalking characters from the background but he didn't kill anybody...Until the end when he went on a spree with his bow and machete. He didn't say "smashing", he was utterly silent other than his weird breathing noise and weird noises as he gutted people. He was pretty intense. It was like he had done this before.




Nigel Thornberry was pretty brutal.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Oct 7, 2019)

I had a dream where I was visiting a place I used to live in as a kid-I like to focus on my surroundings whenever I dream and try my hardest to remember everything. I don't know why I do this, but I do, so everything was blurry and based on the sunlight's strength, it seemed to be midday or late morning. I remember feeling nostalgia running all over me when I reached this area and slowly a farm started to focus in my view. This farm was full of cats for some reason, but they were all behind a fence, so I couldn't pet them. Then I woke up.

What the heck kind of dream was this and what was the purpose? I guess it was just a random dream. ._.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 7, 2019)

I dreamt that I was at my job, but I didn’t know exactly what I was doing because I kept waking up in the middle of the night. Apparently, this happens to other people too, and it’s only a matter of time before I get a nightmare of my job.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 10, 2019)

I dreamt that there were secret levels in one of my favorite video games, but the enemies were over-leveled for their areas. One of the characters casted a spell to stop them called, and I quote: "Midday Alabama!" It made no sense...


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 15, 2019)

I had a weird nightmare last night where I was in a city surrounded by some outskirts, and I went to the outskirts.  Well this creepy guy found me and began chasing me, and a bunch of other TBT members were there as well.  We all started running away from the guy.  Apparently, *Bcat* was supposed to be our getaway driver to get away from the creepy man, but when we made it to the car she wasn’t there.  We went further into the city to look for her, but I don’t know how the nightmare ended because I woke up.

EDIT: Not even making this up.  That was one wild nightmare, lol...


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 16, 2019)

Living in a world full of Undead and one of them was somewhat half human and we became friends
and he had a potion that made me pretty much blend in to the Undead, so I was able to walk besides
them without getting noticed and attacked. :V


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 16, 2019)

I was forced to interact with my horrible ex--who, true to prior nightmares, was still completely oblivious to the fact that he was indeed an ex. I was stuck helping a detective of sorts, and he was under the impression that we were friends and that I'd gladly help him out. WRONG. And then I was forced to interact with his family, which soured my mood even worse. 

I hate these nightmares so friggin much  I'm only glad it wasn't as extremely bad as past ones have been...some of them have kept me awake before...

After my brother leaves to catch his bus, I'm heading back to bed. Hopefully I'll have a better one...hopefully...


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 16, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Living in a world full of Undead and one of them was somewhat half human and we became friends
> and he had a potion that made me pretty much blend in to the Undead, so I was able to walk besides
> them without getting noticed and attacked. :V



Ah, so basically World War Z.... lol


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 16, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Ah, so basically World War Z.... lol



Haha.. Just that I never saw anything of World War Z, besides the name, so that's weird.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 16, 2019)

Had a dream that Rune Factory 4 special came out for the Switch in America and Rune Factory 5 was going to be released very soon after. After seeing everyone around me enjoying Rune 4 so much I said *screw it*! and finally bought my own Switch (I've been waiting till New Horizons comes out to buy a Switch). I was having so much fun playing Rune 4 special and was super excited 5 was coming soon.

Till I woke up.


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 16, 2019)

I had a crazy dream last night and I wish I remembered more of the details.  All I remember was that there was an underground prison where tons of people were being hidden away, people that we thought were dead, like Amelia Earhart.  I was driving a motorcycle on a chase through a town and had to get to a statue in the middle of the town scare and hit a button to release the prisoners.  I managed to succeed, but then I woke up so I never got to find out what happened after I released everyone.


----------



## Zane (Oct 17, 2019)

i dreamed about something frustrating happening at work and when i got here it really did happen


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 17, 2019)

I dreamed about my old house in Arizona and I was watching this cat outside in the backyard. It came up to the door and I let it in and petted it. Then it got weird. The dream then changed to where there was a wild tiger in the backyard and another cat. The other cat looked like a bangal cat I believe, not sure of the name. I think I got that cat version from Story of Seasons: Trio of Towns. Anyway, I told my mom to call animal control and they put her on hold. X.X

After my mom got put on hold, the tiger attack the cat and maned it to death. After that, I don't remember what happened. I have such weird dreams. :/


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 17, 2019)

My first vague dream last night is one of those dreams that reoccur to me rarely ever since I was a baby. There’s this one guy that kept stalking me and small group of people bothering as and asking for something. I don’t really remember much after that. My second vague dream was that me and my mom were in the subway. We both tried to get off but my mother got left behind in the train for some reason and the train left the station. I specifically had to wait for my mom to get back to me despite the fact there was no communication.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 18, 2019)

I dreamt of me running away in fear of my mom. That's it. That's all could remember in my last dream. There's probably more to it, but that's all I could remember. Like, I don't even know why I was running away from her.


----------



## Celinalia (Oct 18, 2019)

I always dream about my class mates. So today I dreamed about these two boys in my class (they're okay I guess) and they found my secret YouTube channel (that doesn't even exist in real life) and they found out about all my secrets and whom I had a crush on and everything. They said they would tell everyone if I didn't buy them the biggest tic tac on the world. So I just casually got in the airplane, flew to America and visited Neil Patrick Harris. He gave me the tic tac and I flew back home. The boys didn't tell anyone. Yeah it's crazy and pointless but that's just what I dreamed about


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

I think this fear essence is haunting me LOL I was dreaming about how most of my fear essence was taken away and then when I woke up, I was like omg LOL Thinking too much about these essences ahahaha


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> I think this fear essence is haunting me LOL I was dreaming about how most of my fear essence was taken away and then when I woke up, I was like omg LOL Thinking too much about these essences ahahaha



I had a dream about this site too!  There was a random restock of past collectibles and one of them was the Disco Ball Easter Egg, but it was like 1500 TBT and I couldn't afford it.  Then some random user gifted it to me.  I was quite sad when I discovered it was just a dream lmao.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2019)

I had a dream about work....


----------



## CambriaSpeedRacer (Oct 18, 2019)

Evil Kukui Ditto.

...he was kinda terrifying, and even transformed into a Gyarados to drown Moon. (Real Kukui intervened though, don't worry!)


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I had a dream about this site too!  There was a random restock of past collectibles and one of them was the Disco Ball Easter Egg, but it was like 1500 TBT and I couldn't afford it.  Then some random user gifted it to me.  I was quite sad when I discovered it was just a dream lmao.



Omg!! That's such a sweet dream!! Hey, maybe it'll happen one day :>


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

school ;-; mah life is sad XD


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2019)

I had a nightmare that my friends were getting hurt...


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

I had a weird dream about the moon getting hit by something and then it stopped shining? Also I was at 
a strange place that looked like my home but it wasn't really the same. And there where also people that 
seemed to be my neighbors but I never saw them before...? I may should not watch too much YouTube 
before I go to bed, my be the reason for these stupid dreams.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 18, 2019)

Last night I dreamed about spreadsheets and e-mails from work. Probably because I was working until 11pm . Don't remember 100% of the details but I know my boss went into the spreadsheet I'm working on and started colour-coding everything and I was confused.


----------



## Noctis (Oct 18, 2019)

It wasn't really a dream but I thought I was dreaming there  was an earthquake but turns out there really was an earthquake lol


----------



## gobby (Oct 18, 2019)

I had a dream I owned a tiger and kept him in my room! He was very cute, I do miss him


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 19, 2019)

I dreamt that I was on this site scrolling through all the new posts. I can't keep up with the surge in activity and it's invading my dreams now. LOL


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 19, 2019)

Oh my gosh, I had a bad dream last night. Details are a bit vague but I'll try my best here.

I felt like I was the Luminary from Dragon Quest 11 (this is what I get for playing too much AND that I got my first game over) and the world was an absolute mess. Keep in mind that I was the hero himself, not playing the game through a screen. Strangely enough, it didn't take place in the game world but is a different one entirely. To describe the apocalypse, many buildings were destroyed, skies were dark, monsters everywhere and trying to hunt me down, and flames here and there. Despite that, I had someone else with me and you guessed it, it's also from the same game I mentioned earlier. Anyways, it felt like when I was trying to flee away from the monsters, I kept failing and retrying from a checkpoint to do it again. It felt like I was suffering in the repetitiveness but I got through eventually. 

Doesn't mean things got better. In fact, it got worse. After passing the next 'checkpoint',  I was hiding on this small island in a small shelter where monsters were still searching for me high and low. At that point, I felt so weak as if I could only move for a few feet. Monsters found me eventually and tried to kill me only to restart from the checkpoint and relive the suffering I had. No matter what plan I made to get through safely, it only ended in an inevitable death. For my last restart, I was even weaker to the point I couldn't move my body anymore. Then the monsters found me and tried to eat me. Fortunately, I woke up before my demise happened and I like to think it was a divine intervention.

So what have I learned? It's that I should ease off a for playing long stints before bed, especially when something doesn't happen in my favour.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 19, 2019)

i had a very cute dream about meeting someone in an unsuspecting place and having a nice chat


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 23, 2019)

I had a couple of nightmares back to back last night.  I'm not sure that I remember all of the details, but in the first one I was driving a car through a city that I was completely unfamiliar with.  The roads were like Hot Wheels tracks and the cars didn't have breaks.  All I could do was basically sit back and go along for the ride as gravity and momentum pulled my car through town.  Then, as I was picking up speed going down a particularly steep hill with a curve at the bottom of it, I saw another car in my lane coming straight at me.  I was going the wrong way and I had no way to stop myself, turn around, or change lanes.

After that startled me awake, I went back to sleep and dreamed that my niece and nephews were visiting my in-laws.  We went over to see them, but the kids had already been put to bed.  I was so disappointed that I wasn't able to see them.  I went outside and walked around the yard and saw that they curtains in the bedroom were open and I could see them all awake inside, but I couldn't speak to them.  I stood there watching them and the youngest boy looked at me so I waved at him.  He just stared at me strangely and didn't respond.


----------



## LaylaTheMayor (Oct 25, 2019)

It got split into two parts: 

In the first it was this family friend who died as a ghost telling me she's still here because her soul isn't at rest in my garden.
The second I ran down a hill and this guy killed another guy with a shovel, and I ran away screaming but nobody cared.

Spooky lul.


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 25, 2019)

Last night, I had a dream that I was riding a white Pokemon with a glowing rainbow colored mane and tail.  It kind of looked like a horse, but had a lot of different features that made it very cartoony.  I also had a glowing rainbow whip that I could use to climb buildings and pull myself along at lightning fast speeds.

Oh, and Stan Lee made a cameo appearance in my dream.  That's all I remember.


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 26, 2019)

I dreamt that I got to meet Masahiro Sakurai who had just finished developing Cars Mater-National Championship 2. Why Sakurai of all people was developing that game, I have no idea, but what mattered is that I was the first person in the world to be able to play that game.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 26, 2019)

Been having a lot of vivid dreams lately...

The last one I remember was that I was back in Costa Rica again.

I'm not sure if it was the same dream or before that (my sleep was sort of broke up last night), but I also dreamt (and apparently I was aware that I was dreaming, meaning it was a lucid dream), that I was walking around in a very crowded bazaar-like as if I was in Turkey or somewhere similar-even though I've never been outside of North America before.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 26, 2019)

Oh god, when do I not have weird dreams? 

The one last night was that I gave birth but didn't remember actually birthing the child. Regardless, I had this kid resting on my chest in the hospital, the only thing was that this kid was a 1 year old size and could walk. So weird!


----------



## Zura (Oct 27, 2019)

Time travel and paradoxes because Im obessed with space time


----------



## michealsmells (Oct 27, 2019)

Okay while this is nothing precise its something I've been wanting to talk about for a while. Whenever I dream, especially when my sleep schedule is terrible (as it has been), they're always vivid. And I mean, like, extraordinarily vivid. I can feel, taste, smell, everything. There can be plotlines, they can go on for days, carry over between dreams-

The thing is, 9/10 times I never remember them after I wake up, and if I do, as soon as I think of anything away from the dream they're completely gone. It's insane? I really wanna remember some of my dreams, they're so cool.


----------



## rianne (Oct 27, 2019)

I dreamt that I was at work talking to coworkers. Eh


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 27, 2019)

I dreamt about Chris Evans...


----------



## Dim (Oct 30, 2019)

I had a dream I was at the pet store looking to get myself a hamster. The store had a strict "no flash photography" rule, but I flashed a photo anyways. Next thing a new the goddamn SWAT team busts through my home and then after that the pet store was completely shut down for some reason.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 30, 2019)

Nox said:


> I had a dream I was at the pet store looking to get myself a hamster. The store had a strict "no flash photography" rule, but I flashed a photo anyways. Next thing a new the goddamn SWAT team busts through my home and then after that the pet store was completely shut down for some reason.



Seems legit.

Had a dream that I was a dual katana wielding demon hunter, but I wasn't very skilled compared to others so I ened up getting stabbed in the side, which pierced my lung and was filling with blood. The only thing I could do was hunch over, concentrate on breathing and clench my hand over the stabbed part to keep from bleeding out.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 31, 2019)

I had a dream that made no sense at all. There was a photo booth underwater and I had to look after two fishes as if they were my relatives. I don't remember the finer details but after that, I was swimming in a pool back and forth after dark.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 31, 2019)

some jerkbag stole my car


----------



## John Wick (Oct 31, 2019)

I had the creepiest dream at about 4am. That something was growling something to me, I couldn't make out what it was saying, and it was breathing down my neck. I got chills. It was so vivid it woke me up.


----------



## Todders17 (Oct 31, 2019)

Last night I dreamt the original Wiggles (you know: Greg Page, Anthony Field, Murray Cook and Jeff Fatt) the proper Wiggles were apparently my next-door neighbours. I was eating my dinner and they were singing "cold spaghetti". Then I was driving in my car and they followed me and sung "toot toot chugga chugga big red car", I did the tango with Wags the Dog, sipped on rose tea with Dorothy the Dinosaur, I swam with Henry the Octopus and then I had a few laughs with Captain Feathersword. And I wake up going "WHAT THE...?"


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 31, 2019)

Gayle or Julian giving me a 5 star fence in Pocket Camp. I was so confused how would a fence be a 5 star item. How would a villager give me a fortune cookie item


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 1, 2019)

I had three dreams last night:
Dream #1
I was at Monaco for some reason but the entire city looked so desolate. There were barely any people to be seen nor were there any boats docked. Wondering around the desolate city of Monte Carlo, I somehow met up with Lando Norris and Carlos Sainz. They race for McLaren in F1 and I got to talk to them. I don't know exactly what but one thing for sure was that we were laughing our heads off. A pleasant experience indeed and this makes me hope that I actually get to meet them in person. Genuine people I'd want to hang out with.

Dream #2
I was in this local Walmart store where I randomly grabbed a bag of popcorn from the garbage bin. It looked brand new and in fact, the garbage bin was stuffed with them! I wasn't disgusted by it and managed to eat the entire bag. Everyone else in the store didn't seem to care.

Dream #3
There's this one event happening in my New Leaf town but I don't remember the details what it was. I was walking around with Agent S (my #1 villager!) and we both met up with this one alligator with her child. I didn't get their names but I've definitely never seen them before in the AC series. To describe their appearance, they look entirely pink with a chrome look. That aside, the alligator mom told me and Agent S to grab something from her jacket on the coat rack. We walked there and for some reason, both of us were struck with fear what it was going to be retrieved. To ensure absolute safety, I crouched to the ground while Agent S put on a red racing helmet (which was weird because Agent S already wore one). Then she quickly put her hand in the alligator's jacket pocket and to our surprise, it was a sour key! We jumped up with happiness and the dream just ended there. It seems like the alligator will never get what she asked for then. XD


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 2, 2019)

I had a dream that I created a new collectible style for this site similar to a jigsaw puzzle.  The goal was to collect 12 separate pieces in order.  Each piece had a portion of an image and you needed all 12 to form the entire picture.  For some strange reason, the very first collectible released in this format formed a picture of a chicken sandwich.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 2, 2019)

Had a dream that one of my OCs was turned into a flesh eating demon and thrown into a demon riddled place that looked like a city in an apocalyptic setting. One of the low power demons (who looked like a typical hobo bundled up in jackets and fingerless gloves) saved her from being eaten but she refused to eat flesh at all, so she started getting weaker and weaker. One day a shiba inu who was also a flesh eating demon walked into the apartment she was staying in. Instead of giving into to demon instinct and hunger she coddled the dog and refused to harm it. Later the person who made her into a demon came into the apartment and attacked the dog and hobo looking guy. She managed to fight him back and 


Spoiler: It gets a little gorey here



Killed him by eating a huge chunk of neck out. But she very quickly realized what she had done and instantly freaked out regretting giving in to hunger, even if she hated that guy.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Nov 3, 2019)

I had two dreams last night

DREAM 1
I was coming home with my parents and sister at night and we decided to order pizza at the local shopping centre near my house (but the shops were different). So my dad goes in to order it and I stay with my mum and sister. For some reason we have cashew nuts and really wants to try them. Me, not wanting any conflict decide to go into the pizza shop with my dad. When I get to my dad I really needed to go to the toilet so head into Target next door since they had toilets near the changing rooms. I didn't have my phone and wanted to go back but I really needed to pee. Anyway I go to the toilet and then get kidnapped by the school assessment group in my country because apparently I made a deal that if I did well in my exams, I would smoke weed with them. I hadn't done that in that dream universe (haven't here either) but since it was very scary as I was pinned down and had a heap of force on me, I woke up.

DREAM 2
This one is much nicer. Basically I was really good friends with Selena Gomez. I went on a holiday with her to the Bahamas and we partied a lot and it was still daylight at 1am. We also went to the shops there (which was like the food court of the big shopping centre near me) and started talking. We ended up talking about the events of another dream I had (Selena and I were building a really small playground to have dinner on but her Afghan grandma and my mum's friend from work weren't leaving us alone). We then went to get dinner and a similar thing happened where we went to talk to each other but a heap of random people sat with us and kept eating. It was kinda weird and I woke up to my alarm


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 3, 2019)

Another pocket camp dream!
This time a got a 5 star item and included a memory!
the item was like a giant cat statue
(this item doesn't exist in pocket camp)
I woke up not knowing what the memory was


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 3, 2019)

The dream I had is where I met my old classmate back from highschool. I was walking around the building for no apparent reason and then he started to spam Megalovania behind my head with a calculator (lol). After that was out of the way, I rode on public transportation. The vehicle was going through the streets until we reached up to a very tall and very narrow bridge towering over the busy streets. When I realized what was going on, I was actually on a rollercoaster where each individual person is incased in a gigantic sized coke bottle. I heard screams and prepared for the worst. Moments later, I dropped down really quickly along with others in a single file. All that I remember was that we were constantly in a loop-de-loop motion. After it had ended, I was surprised that I didn't pass out. Then I got myself out of there and proceeded to walk around inside buildings before waking up.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 15, 2019)

Last night I was in some sort of hotel. My room was much larger than a normal room, about the size of a house. It was dim, though I could still see fine. Not much to say about this dream, other than it was calm and I feel like I've visited this area before in a previous dream.


----------



## Strahberri (Nov 15, 2019)

I got into a car wreck that wasn't my fault but still had to pay for everything and the lady screamed at me and i cried


----------



## John Wick (Nov 15, 2019)

My dreams are usually an amalgamation of the days happenings and conversations, even what I've watched on TV.

It all blends together to form a bizarre mess of dreams.


----------



## gobby (Nov 15, 2019)

The other night I dreamt I was standing in my kitchen with dolls in my hand, and they had thumbtacks stuck in their necks. I would throw them against the wall to hang them and when an X appeared over their face that meant they were dead. So that was cool!


----------



## MBaku (Nov 15, 2019)

I had a really bizarre dream last night, I was at this training facility that was supposed to be a "trust function" but there were tons of dead people stuffed into beds and people were acting so strangely. Glad I woke up!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Nov 15, 2019)

I had a dream I was stuck with some random family in Nevada. I attempted suicide in order to avoid having to drive all the way back home.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 16, 2019)

Last night I was in some sort of futuristic German city, traversing the place through grind rails (think the grind rails from Sonic or Kid Icarus: Uprising). It was midday, meaning the glass skyscrapers shone a brilliant blue to reflect the clear sky. Occasionally the rails would go into a building, causing it to be dark for a few seconds. Eventually the rails ended, reaching a rooftop garden where I was able to get a better view of the city. On this garden, someone was talking to me but I do not remember what it was about. After this I woke up.


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 16, 2019)

i dreamt just last night that my now ex was doing some shady stuff and turns out he was oops


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 16, 2019)

I had a dream that I was doing a real life scavenger hunt with some of the members here. Kinda weird.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 16, 2019)

Because of that topic somewhere around here, I dreamed about house sized, bullet proof rideable spiders.

Totally absurd.


----------



## Sophie23 (Nov 17, 2019)

I dreamt I had a Harry Potter themed bedroom


----------



## Soigne (Nov 17, 2019)

had a dream that i had two ferrets but i didn’t like their fur colors so i created FerreTint to safely dye their hair whatever color i wanted


----------



## Nooblord (Nov 17, 2019)

Few nights ago I dreamt I was shopping in some dingy, dimly lit, thrift store. It had a bunch of strange tribal-looking artifacts and art. I ended up just buying a t-shirt and a hat, I think. I went up to the cashier and she needed my signature for something, I started signing my name and she stopped me halfway through, made a mark on where I left off and asked me complete my signature. I thought it was strange but didn’t think anything else beyond that. I took my bag and walked out of the store then suddenly collapsed. My body started flinging itself all over the place and I had no control of it. I woke up after that.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 18, 2019)

I dreamt that Masahiro Sakurai was showcasing Crash Bandicoot's introduction to Smash Bros. I'm still waiting for that day to come...


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 18, 2019)

Last night I had a dream that it was around Christmas time and my husband's family had rented a beach house for the holiday to be near my sister-in-law. We went down to stay with them and my husband's entire extended family was there. There was so much going on, people had forgotten to bring gifts and were getting upset, people were arguing. It was an extremely stressful situation for me.

That night, there was a lunar eclipse and so I laid down in a sleeping bag on the crowded floor and looked up through a glass ceiling to watch it. Everyone around me was shouting and pushing and jostling everyone else, but as I watched the moon gradually being blotted out, everything around me was blotted out as well. All the noise and the people disappeared as the moon went black and I felt a surreal moment of peace. I would love to replicate that feeling in real life someday.

I think the stress of the holiday season and family gatherings is already starting to get to me.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 18, 2019)

I had a totally insane dream.
My cat and I were in a huge cup of hot chocolate, trying to stay afloat.

WTH? O_O

My cat doesn't even like hot chocolate!


----------



## Sophie23 (Nov 19, 2019)

Sometimes I dream that I’m driving a car which is very strange because I don’t drive at all lol XD


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 19, 2019)

I honestly can't remember much about it anymore, only that it was very dimly lit, someone was offering cookies and there was a dark morbid theme to the entire dream.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 20, 2019)

my neighbors had a new scottie dog, it was over in our yard and it attacked me, tearing my leg up pretty good.  I called the neighbors to yell at them and they were like ?\_(ツ)_/?

then i called the cops and the cops were like ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Squidward (Nov 21, 2019)

Literally had a dream about my brother making cr?pes suzette??


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 21, 2019)

I had a dream about what would happen if I attended a high school reunion.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 22, 2019)

I often have dreams about my pet rabbit or my dad who isn't around anymore. Or I often dream of before death situations and I wake up as soon as it happens. It's really odd. All of them occurred last night for me.


----------



## Dim (Nov 22, 2019)

I don't remember but something about D Generation-X?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 22, 2019)

When I procrastinate on assignments, I often have weird dreams about them.  Last night I was too tired to finish my presentation, so I had to finish it early this morning.  After I fell asleep, I dreamed that I was complaining to my mom about how much I disliked the particular class the presentation was for and how I was really stressed out about my presentation.  I remember very clearly that my mom said (I could even hear her voice): "Maybe you shouldn't wait until the last minute to do your assignments."  Which is funny because that is definitely what my mom would say if we had that conversation in real life.  I finished the presentation in time, but that dream really resonated with me.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 22, 2019)

I had a dream that I have every so often.
I'm with old friends and family that have since passed.

I'm just hanging out with them, knowing it's a dream and they'll all soon fade away.

Then they do, and I wake up feeling empty.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 22, 2019)

I had a dream last night that my dad was in the hospital and we were visiting him. For some reason he was missing his left leg. I remember my mom pulling back the covers to show us where his leg used to be. It was cut off just above the knee but it had already healed. That was a strange dream.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 23, 2019)

I has a dream that I owned a Banjo-Kazooie amiibo and I was putting it on the shelf with my other amiibos. It's strange, though, that I had it out of the box, since I don't unbox my amiibos.

Anyways, I woke up and realized that Nintendo has not yet made a Banjo-Kazooie amiibo and now I'm kinda sad ;~;


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 23, 2019)

Last night I dreamt I was in a mall food court that smelled like basil for some reason. The room was very large and oval shaped. I went to one of the restaurants and ordered banana bread. Upon returning to my table, I dropped the banana bread on the floor, where it became a pile of crumbs. Needless to say, I was not happy about that, since that was an entire loaf.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 23, 2019)

I had two dreams last night. In the first dream I was babysitting for an old friend of mine who I haven't seen in quite a while. I used to babysit and catsit for him in real life.

In the second dream I was driving or walking past a bunch of houses. I remember paying close attention to all of the details, from the paint colors and style of the house to the stone each one used in the walkway. I have no idea what that dream meant.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 23, 2019)

I was in the movie theater watching a Quentin Tarantino film and I forgot my bag somewhere. 
There was probably more, but I cannot remember.

I think it is because I watched a vlog right before I went to bed; there was a person in it that sort of looked like him.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 25, 2019)

That I missed my train home after a storm caused the bus to be late.
I have a lot of anxiety about that kind of thing so that is probably why haha, it was not even the right type of train.


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2019)

I've been off work sick for a fortnight yet all my dreams still seem to revolve around it.


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 26, 2019)

This was a dream I had a couple nights ago but I only remember this and not the past few dreams because it was so weird. I was some sort of rookie demon hunter and my boss sent me to investigate a possessed taco stand. I was supposed to identify the haunted object at the taco stand and then do something about it? Idk. In the real world the sky was bleak and everything was lifeless. But once I found the haunted object it transported me to a parallel demon dimension. But in the demon world everything was bright and golden. I remember feeling really content in the demon world. I eventually got stuck there because I spent too long eating the best taco of my life in the demon dimension. I was finally able to get back after I went to a record shop and played a song that transported me back I guess. I also didn’t get the job done lol. After that I woke up and was really craving tacos.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 26, 2019)

I had a dream that I was dating a girl in secret because my parents would be ashamed I was gay. 

No clue what message that means lol


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 26, 2019)

Last night I had a bizarre dream about one of my exes from like 2016.. and I chose him over my fianc? that I’m with right now and his brother told me I was being ridiculous and scummy, so then he locked me in my basement. Wild out here lol


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 26, 2019)

Tarzan was turning everyone into toy cars, and I had to trade my hairbrush for a car seat in order to stop him.


----------



## Dim (Nov 27, 2019)

Had a dream my father passed away. It worse the worst. >~>


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 27, 2019)

I just had this sarcastic one right before being woken up by the sound my baby girl was throwing up. In the dream I somehow find out my ex ex ex is cheating on me, but he's acting like a whole **** there. To which I freak out in this dream.

It made me giggle a bit when I woke up, wondering why the hell I had this dream.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 28, 2019)

I had a dream that I was basically Kiawe from Pokemon Sun/Moon (the anime) and I was playing a game with all these kids and this guy.  Except the team of kids was part of a firefighter major at my university?  We don’t have a major like that though, lmao.  Anyway, I started throwing the ball from behind my back over and out and saying, “INFERNO OVERDRIVE... BALL!!!!”  And the ball went on top of the netting each time like it’s supposed to and being rolled down to the targets.  I ended up winning the game somehow, but I gave the prize money to the kids.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 28, 2019)

I got stuck in a loop dream because my body was trying to wake me up because my blood sugar was very low.

It's an absurd thought that loops until I realize what's going on, and I wake up.

This mornings one was just endless text messages from TBT! Saying "Wake up. You're having a HYPO!!"

Saves my life though!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 29, 2019)

I remember two different dreams. The first one was longer, and I actually fell asleep listening to AVGN episodes so I could hear him yelling and swearing in my dream lmao. But basically we were in this big house that had a bunch of different rooms, and each room was represented by a console or a game, and we had to go through each room and complete it to unlo k the next so we could get out of the mansion. I clearly recall one if the rooms having an Atari Jaguar CD, so I'm pretty sure that the dream was influenced by whatever AVGN episode was on. But the weird thing is that one of the consoles in my dream was one that doesn't even exist; I can't remember the name of it but it was basically like a 64DD, and it could play N64 games but it was more square shaped and orange in color. Weird.

The other dream actually had to do with this website. Specifically, I had a dream that wildtown gave their fair pinwheel to TOMFG, and then they did a bunch of other super elaborate trades to get a dream lineup. They both had like six toy hammers, a bunch of feathers, and collectibles I'd never even seen before. Idk what that was all about lol.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 29, 2019)

Ok, my dream was *extremely* weird.

So, apparently me, my parents, and my aunt all traveled to Russia to go to this new Disneyland they opened there, in Saint Petersburg. We were trying to get our pictures taken with Mickey and Minnie and Goofy, but they could barely speak English at all and they were pretty incompetent at taking pictures with a camera-they kept taking pictures of the floor!

So then, my dad had us all get in a car, supposedly so we could drive all the way to Vladivostok. On the way, my mom was talking about how great slavery was in the Southern United States until the Civil War to her.

My dad decided to have us stop at a park on the way, and apparently Vladimir Putin threw a bunch of bombs to assassinate us. However, we lived by going on a log down a nearby river. And that was the end.

Also, apparently another reason we went to Russia was to celebrate 20 years since the world ended with Y2K.


----------



## hamster (Nov 29, 2019)

I was lucid dreaming and i forgot most of the dream but it was me and my sister playing some video game and i decided it was time to wake up so it was like 20 seconds of pitch black and not being able to move and i woke up in my bed but realised i felt really weird so i went to pinch myself and my shoulder was completely numb so i was like ok im still dreaming and i stumbled out of bed and held my cover and kept tripping and thought to myself if a giant cockroach man comes in front of me im dreaming and he did so i hid under my cover trying to wake up


----------



## John Wick (Nov 30, 2019)

I had the most insane dream. I actually woke myself up laughing so hard I could barely breathe.

Ok. There's this underground cave. I'm there with Melisandre (the Red Woman) from Game of Thrones.

She has a pathway lined with elephant statues going back a fair distance.

The statues start out normal, then the elephants start to change. They are deformed.

Then all the way to the back the elephants look like they are writhing in pain, she shows me, and explains in a refined voice "This last elephant" then her voice changes and she sounds like a totally inarticulate moron, and says "This last elephant is the WORSESSTEST one of all!" 

I was laughing in the dream, and I looked at her and said "WORSESSTEST? I think you just invented a word!"

Then I start laughing really hard and say to her "I can think of an even WORSESSTER elephant statue. How about a DEAD elephant?"

She starts laughing, then takes me over to a bookcase that just appeared.

There's a book with identicle twin girls that have long dark hair on the cover.

She says "This book is called 'I Abandonded my Twin Girls Who Have Long Hair'".

Then she produces another book with the same twin girls only older.

She says to me "This is my latest book. It's called 'I Abandoned my Twin Girls, and Found Them Again But Their Hair is Even Longer Now!'"

I'm like. "WHAT IS GOING ON HERE?"

Then she vanishes.

I say to myself,  "This is a dream but I've gotta stay and see where this goes!"

Then a man that looked like Caleb from Bates Motel appears. Only his face has third degree burns.

He's throwing sandwiches in to a pit to a teenage boy who looks exactly like him, with third degree burns.

Then Mr Wu from Deadwood appears. Two of them. Again, identicle twins, only they are dressed as samurai's, carrying flamethrowers and are over seven feet tall. O_O

I figured the two Wu's used their flamethrowers on the burned Caleb and his son, who was now sitting in the pit eating sandwiches. 

I then woke up laughing.

What on EARTH?

Seriously?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 30, 2019)

A couple of nights ago, I went to a barber shop where I got a weird haircut. Funnily enough, Max Verstappen and Daniel Ricciardo were managing the store and also laughing for some reason until they saw my hideous hair and gave me a dirty look.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 6, 2019)

Last night I dreamt I was in a new Pok?mon game. It took place in a massive city the size of an entire Pok?mon region. You would travel from building to building using skybridges. Inside the buildings, it kind of looked like a European city, except very futuristic. The lighting was mostly a golden yellow. I was the player character, though for some reason I also heard the voice of RTGame (a popular Twitch streamer) narrating in the background. He kept wondering why this city was the _only_ place you could visit in this game. I checked my party to find a Tentacool, some other new squid Pok?mon I can't remember, a fish Pok?mon I can't remember, and a Pangoro. There was also my starter which looked like a cross between Sobble and Mudkip. There was a 6th party member but I do not remember anything about them. I spent a while grinding Bidoof which appeared in buildings for some reason, then challenged a trainer to battle. During this battle my starter died, so it must have been a nuzlocke run. I woke up shortly after this.


----------



## seliph (Dec 6, 2019)

i had a dream where i was sick and it was really vivid so i woke up thinking "wait am i actually sick"

turns out i am not


----------



## Peter (Dec 6, 2019)

had a weird dream last night that i was at a fancy dinner and there was something wrong with my right arm. couldnt move it properly or grab stuff and it felt freezing cold, my whole dream was just me feeling weird about my arm and it was spooking me out

then i jolt awake irl and im asleep leaning on my arm, which is fully numb. its pitch black (4am) and im trying to work out dazed n confused why my arm isnt working....


----------



## gobby (Dec 6, 2019)

I had a dream (that felt more like sleep paralysis) that I was laying in my bed getting straight up lobotomized and I could feel my spine tingling


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Dec 22, 2019)

Welp, I overheated in my sheep and just woke up from a nightmare where I had to fight to convince everyone I knew (except my family, of course) that my ex had been abusive. In real life, everyone I had to tell did believe me--but not in this most recent addition to my subconscious' "beloved" movie collection of dreams to torture my sleep with. It was like trying to reason with a zealot, his family refused to believe me and proceeded to call me a liar looking for too much attention (which I know is bullcrap, because they were actually among the first to realize and take my side in real life). I woke up after my brother distracted them by ransacking their fridge for juice and enabled my mother to come to my rescue. 

Prior to this, I had passed out at around 11:30. It's almost 3am now, and I can't fall back to sleep. Crud.  happy holidays to me, I guess...


----------



## isabll (Dec 22, 2019)

I swear I keep dreaming about my family finding out about the "secret" things I do (mostly smoking and liking girls) and it's so frustrating.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 22, 2019)

I dreamt that I was captured by the Protoss from Starcraft, which was strange since I haven't played Starcraft in months. I was taken prisoner in one of their starships and talked to them for a while, though I don't really remember what they said. They were not very friendly.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 22, 2019)

I dreamt that I was living in my old apartment. Nothing really special happened in the dream. I was doing a bunch of run-of-the-mill, everyday things.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 29, 2019)

I had the weirdest dream last night... basically, I was driving a car with two others in it, and we stopped at a bank.  Big Bird from Sesame Street got in the car and yelled at me to drive, so apparently I’m a getaway driver now because Big Bird robbed that bank.  I put the pedal to the medal, but along the way Big Bird shouted mean things at me for not accelerating at the speed Big Bird wanted me to.  After awhile we lost the cops and slowed down, and everyone was exhausted.  That’s when I woke up.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 29, 2019)

I had a weird dream (idk why the **** why don’t ask) but it was about tbt and apparently trundle was cast as Luke skywalker in a star wars film that’s really all I remember


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 29, 2019)

A very vague dream I had was that I was in this dark place with neon lights here and there and I saw Steven from Steven Universe. Moreover, it felt like I was playing Undertale at the same time.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 29, 2019)

Had a dream that me, an adult, was back in high school in a classroom I've never been in before. A teacher I used to know from freshman and senior year was going around the classroom assigning the kids an animal to take care of. I got one of the pigs I used to know, but now their name was Holly (even thou now that I think of it I think the pig was a boy). I was sitting at the desk, the teacher hunching over close to my face talking to me like you would a stupid person saying that I was going to be assigned Holly the pig and to take good care of them. I just nodded and said yep, thinking it was odd I didn't get assigned a goat or the entire group of pigs, only a single pig, and that I'd have to start doing research on piggies.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 29, 2019)

A long while back, I had this extremely lucid dream where I had been shrunk. The floors were stone, the carved, wooden tables were massive above me, and I was in what seemed to be a medieval kitchen.

I left the kitchen to find this cathedral-like room (statues, paintings, columns, etc) with shining golden walls and huge, arched windows with light streaming through them. At the long wooden table above me sat giants- some looks like regular, uncivilized giants, well others seemed like warlocks and knights. 

Everything was so realistic. I could see everything in color with full detail. The kitchen was hot, the dining room was cool. Every creature had complex appearances. I swear, I didn't think I was dreaming. But I'd have to say it was the most beautiful dream I had ever had. I can still remember it like I had it last night.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 30, 2019)

I've experienced three dreams last night, one of them being long so buckle up! And listen to this music if you want, it fits the dreamy feeling quite well!



Spoiler: Dreamy music if you want to listen to it while reading











Dream 1
I was at Monaco with a few other people standing on a wooden platform that is on the verge of breaking. We were at least 50 feet high and we were all trembling in fear. Then for some reason, my dad came in and started to make the wooden platform sturdier by tying rope around it. For some reason, it worked? At least I got to see the amazing view of the country.

Dream 2
I went on the subway to head to a mall. After I arrived there, I went to a McDonalds. I ordered large fries, mango juice, and a burger. However, when I got my order, I noticed my mango juice was watered down and my large fries looked like it was for medium. I complained at the cash register about my mango juice and fries and they will fix it. While I was waiting, I noticed there were only three people working. I got my mango juice that?s not watered down but as soon as I got my fries, I was fuming. The amount of fries was much less, even fewer than small fries! I got angry and started shouting at the McDonalds staff on how incompetent they are and that other orders were being fulfilled without order. I demanded a refund, but I didn?t get any. I left soon after feeling very angry.

Dream 3 is pretty long, so I'll put it in a spoiler.


Spoiler: Dream 3



I got out from the subway and was in downtown. I entered this one restaurant and suddenly, I got vibes where I was in a Lifetime movie. Anyways, I noticed something was wrong. There?s this one crazy blonde lady with pointy needles (that look like mechanical pencils if anything) and wanting to poke people with them, especially to a baby. As I ventured through the back of the restaurant, it started feeling like I was in a mall, but in someone?s house at the same time? A horde of police were apparently trying to catch her, but at one point, one of them popped in frustration realizing they were going up the wrong side of the building. After going up a few floors with them, I saw this crazy blonde lady cradling a baby behind the glass door, but I could feel she wants to stab the baby with a needle. I opened the door (wow, she forgot to lock it) and intervened. She left the baby behind and ran away. I don?t seem to remember much what happened then but I do know that the crazy blonde lady got caught at the end. I returned to the restaurant and recovering at least seven ?needles?. Sitting at the front of the house for a few minutes felt like a few months had passed. The crazy blonde lady returned to the restaurant with a bag and I warned the owner of the restaurant. Apparently, the owner was prepared by pressing the button beside her that basically locked down the entire place. The crazy blonde lady started freaking out and became helpless after. I then called the police and started writing on a pink piece of paper noting to take the ?needles?. For some reason, I struggled to get the writing down because one of the pens weren?t working properly. A few moments later, I resorted to writing with a pink highlighter on a pink piece of paper. I don?t exactly remember what I wrote but I think it went something like this, ?Please take these needles as evidence. Thanks.?. After that, the owner transformed into a dragon of what seemed like something out of Dragon Quest 11?s intro (lol). Except her colour was cyan and shot up through the ceiling and into the sky. Taurus was her name and I said farewell to her while waving (okay, but who?s gonna look after the restaurant now?!?). So I left as soon as the police stormed in to recapture the crazy blonde lady. I roamed outside for a few minutes during a wintery sunny afternoon. Many people were gathering nearby as the situation unfolded. Two policemen were pinning down the crazy blonde lady while also holding the bag that she was carrying. They finally handcuffed her and was arrested once more. Some people still watched while others went about their day. As for myself, I felt happy that I did something good and I went down the escalators saying ?Guh-huh!? (I swear, I?m not Banjo XD). An Indian kid tugged my back for some reason while I was about to enter the subway and I looked at him telling him that it was not nice to do that. His parents also told him that in their language. So yeah, I entered the subway on the way home and the dream ended there.



So many weird dreams! I hope you enjoyed reading it as much as I wrote it!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 30, 2019)

Adam Sandler singing that song in The Wedding Singer, over and over.

I forced myself to wake up.

Thanks Foxtel, for putting that movie on every single day.


----------



## Todders17 (Dec 30, 2019)

I had this weird dream where my father came to my Animal Crossing town via the train and had a petty argument with Isabelle over her love of three sugars in a Mocha. She started barking, which was so loud, I hear another shriek, I went outside the town hall to find Pete the Pelican fell into a bush trying to deliver a package for Pancetti the Pig.


Oh and boy was she not impressed. Snooty just like in the game, she got all cross with my father.


I asked Isabelle to have a walk outside, and the fact she's been inside her office 24/7 for the last eight years, she shrieks her head off when we get to the beach and see Gulliver. I had to revive both animals while Dad was still shouting at Pancetti, which Pete was still trying to get up and out of the slippery mud in the bush.


Flip the Monkey swang from one tree and then bowled Dad over, I just helped Isabelle and Gulliver before I hear this scream. I woke up to hear it was my alarm clock. Why it has to sound like a banshee, I have no idea.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 30, 2019)

All I remember was that I had a pleasant feeling and it was dark.

Then I woke up to my alarm.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 31, 2019)

For some reason I was in a bath leaning over the edge, and someone was plucking tics out of my skin with a pair of tweezers. Its all I really remember but I was trying my best to get out of the bath but something kept pushing me back in and I was just in complete trauma, shortly after I just woke up and nodded off back into another dream that I don't remember now

No idea how that came about


----------



## Chris (Dec 31, 2019)

Been told I was talking in my sleep last night. I kept telling my other half he couldn't cross the road yet. Can't remember the dream itself though!


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 31, 2019)

Today I had a very vivid dream. I was exploring the rooms in an antique shop and the owner told me about a ghost story. Apparently, the ghost of a beautiful red-haired bride could be seen in the basement occasionally. I asked him if I could check it out and he let me down into the basement. It was dark with just enough light streaming through the dirty windows to be able see. The walls were made of gray stone and there was a large open area and one smaller room with an open doorway visible from the wooden stairs.

As I got about halfway down the stairs, a red-haired woman dressed in white jumped out, trying to to startle me. It was just one of my friends dressed up as the supposed ghost, though. I laughed at her, but then I saw over her shoulder a faint image of a red-haired woman in a bridal gown walk past the door in the small room. I could partially see through her, so I knew she was the real ghost.

Then, everything changed. I was still in the same basement, standing in the same place halfway down the stairs, but it was lighter and I was alone. I suddenly knew that I was a superhero and my enemy was getting ready to open a portal into the basement. On cue, a large purple swirling mass appeared in the far left corner of the basement. Innocent people started pouring through the portal. Children, the elderly, the disabled all started filling up the basement. Again through the magic of dream knowledge, I knew that I had to get everyone out because there was going to be an earthquake and the whole basement would collapse soon, killing everyone inside. I start yelling at all those who were able to run, and assisting those who couldn't move. I found children trying to hide under boxes and tables and pulled them to safety.

I knew there wasn't much time, but more and more people kept coming through the portal. Then, I started to see recognizable figures. Mozart, Beethoven, Da Vinci, Poe, The Beatles, The Who, Led Zeppelin and more all came through the portal. I frantically tried to get them all out before it was too late. I knew that if any of these important people died here, history would be changed. My senses were heightened and I was listening and feeling for the first tremors of the earthquake. All my nerves were on edge.

Then, my dog barked in real life and woke me up.


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

Any tips for remembering what I dreamed of? Sometimes I remember and sometimes I don't


----------



## Chris (Dec 31, 2019)

matt said:


> Any tips for remembering what I dreamed of? Sometimes I remember and sometimes I don't



Keep a notepad (or your phone) by the bed and write down what you can remember as soon as you wake-up. It helps to improve recall.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 1, 2020)

matt said:


> Any tips for remembering what I dreamed of? Sometimes I remember and sometimes I don't



When I first wake up from a dream, I have to stay really still. If I move at all, then I usually start to forget. So I stay in the exact same position and run through every detail of the dream that I can remember in my head. That sort of helps lock it into my short-term memory. Then, I can get up, go about my business, write it down if I want to, and so on.

I find it easier to remember dreams on the weekend because I don't have to rush to get up. On weekdays, when the alarm goes off, most of the time I'm going to forget them.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Jan 4, 2020)

I had a weird dream/nightmare two nights ago where I kept rubbing my eyes, for whatever reason, until my pupils peeled off, like a sticker or a rub on tattoo would. I then became blind and could only see white. I was hoping it was a dream that I'd soon wake out, and without notice, the dream transitioned into one where I regained my sight, but was now stuck on a small raft in the middle of the sea on a rainy night surrounded by countless giant sharks circling around me. Somehow I could simultaneously see the sharks in the water from above and underneath, as if I were diving. I then realized my dream changed, once again, this time into one of me walking a lonely, yet familiar street on a rainy night trying to find my way back to  somewhere. Dreams are weird, yet interesting.


----------



## allainah (Jan 5, 2020)

I have reoccurring dreams about my turtle i gave away? 5 years ago? and in my dreams i still have him and i start to freak out about feeding him since it's been '5 years' since i fed him', so i dreamt of that again last night lol; i was like begging my mom to go to the pet store so i could buy him some food. no idea why i keep dreaming this but yeahh.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 11, 2020)

Last night I dreamt that I was in Twilight Princess except instead of Hyrule, it took place in North America. Instead of Ordon Village, I was in a run-down American small town with an abandoned factory as its greatest landmark. I did a few quests when suddenly a huge wall of twilight had appeared out of nowhere next to the factory. A horde of shadow beasts exited the twilight and proceeded to kill everyone including myself. 

Suddenly I was controlling another character. Some rich person with a flying car. I was in a large American city which was being attacked by hundreds of shadow beasts. My mission was to fly the car to some objective while having to dodge trains and planes. I guess they were being piloted by the Twili. Since this was a Wii game, naturally I had to use motion controls to pilot the flying car. It controlled sort of like a loftwing from Skyward Sword except it was much faster and with better handling. Somehow I managed to reach my objective and the mission was passed. 

Suddenly I was watching a cutscene from the Twili's perspective. They were talking about how much more difficult this place was to invade because there were so many cities to capture, spreading their forces thin, and also that the American military had been consistently destroying them. After that I woke up. 

Makes me wonder how Zant's invasion of Hyrule would have played out if all the Hylian soldiers were equipped with modern armaments.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 11, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Last night I dreamt that I was in Twilight Princess except instead of Hyrule, it took place in North America. Instead of Ordon Village, I was in a run-down American small town with an abandoned factory as its greatest landmark. I did a few quests when suddenly a huge wall of twilight had appeared out of nowhere next to the factory. A horde of shadow beasts exited the twilight and proceeded to kill everyone including myself.
> 
> Suddenly I was controlling another character. Some rich person with a flying car. I was in a large American city which was being attacked by hundreds of shadow beasts. My mission was to fly the car to some objective while having to dodge trains and planes. I guess they were being piloted by the Twili. Since this was a Wii game, naturally I had to use motion controls to pilot the flying car. It controlled sort of like a loftwing from Skyward Sword except it was much faster and with better handling. Somehow I managed to reach my objective and the mission was passed.
> 
> ...



As a person whose favourite Zelda game is Twilight Princess, I find it very entertaining to read your dream.

Anyways, I couldn't remember anything but listening to an entirely original music composition. It sounded so good, but I immediately forgot its detailed tunes upon waking up.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 12, 2020)

So I dreamt last night that I tried to cook chicken but it still turned out raw despite leaving it in the oven for quite some time. I was quite hesitant whether I should serve it, but I still went ahead and did it anyway. Thankfully, nothing happened after. Funny enough, prior to getting that dream, I was cooking chicken for dinner last night. XD


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 12, 2020)

Last night I dreamt that I arrived on an island. I remember the view as I was looking down from the plane. We circled the island before landing and it felt like something from New Horizons.

Once we had landed, I proceeded to take part in some kind of game involving dragons. It reminded me a little of Pokemon. Everybody on the island had a small dragon that came up to about my waist. We battled each other with our dragons by squeezing their rumps to make them breathe fire. That sounds kind of bad, but it was sort of like those toys you play with in the bath when you're a child. If you squeeze them, they spray water, only the dragons were bigger and sprayed fire instead. My dragon was neon yellow and black in a mottled pattern.

I don't remember how the game ended or if I did well because then it switched to a realistic setting. I was at home and my husband had just left to pick up dinner. I heard a car pull in the driveway so I opened the door expecting my husband, but it wasn't him. I didn't have my glasses on for some reason so everything was blurry, but I could tell there was a completely different car parked in the driveway and a strange man changing one of the tires. I felt nervous and told him he needed to hurry up and leave. Then, I went to shut and lock the door, but the man's hand suddenly reached inside and tried to hold the door open. I was frightened and tried to fight against him to close the door for a long time.

Then, my husband woke me up because he said I was crying out in my sleep.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2020)

Dreamed about my competitors website getting DDOSed and everyone relying on my website instead


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 16, 2020)

I had a dream that I was watching the English version of Demon Slayer, like an entire episode.

Which I have not yet.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2020)

That I took off my knee bandage which I apparently also did because it was under my shark plushie when I woke up lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2020)

I had a dream that I hosted two popsicle collectible giveaways on TBT, even though I don’t have that collectible.  I earned two awards that make no sense at all, a bigger avatar (which makes no sense because I already have the width extension), and a “clear” signature.  I don’t know what a “clear” signature is, and I don’t think I want to know.  That was my first TBT dream in a long time, and it was weird 0_o


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 18, 2020)

First dream: I was wearing my plastic retainer for my teeth taking a bath apparently. A few minutes later, I felt something weird in my mouth. My teeth were pushed down to the point where it looked like I lost them. Moreover, my plastic retainer began to warp into a clumpy mess of plastic.

Second dream: Driving around my neighborhood, I tried to get my car onto the main road. One way was blocked off by a couple of cars. I then had to find another way. Turning left onto the next block, the way was also blocked off. I became so infuriated at that point that I actually woke up with anger and punching my pillow.

Third dream: I went to a Mercedes Benz car dealer to wash my car. I don't know how I got it, but okay. Anyways, I went to the service side of the dealer to fix one of the mechanic issues of my car and to wash it. In total, the cost was $20. I thought it was meant to cover both of those services but apparently, it only covered the car wash service. My mother came out from nowhere and said that the car wash made my car look worse with less shine. Moreover, I felt like they didn't fix the mechanical issues at all. I went to one of the employees and said I wasn't satisfied with the service. Thankfully, they were happy to refund the service charge.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 18, 2020)

Like the above poster, I had a car-related dream too.

Except, it was that I got stuck in mud and then later got stuck in traffic. Literally a combination of the last two days in my life...


----------



## Tessie (Jan 18, 2020)

had a dream i hooked up with my friends boyfriend and had no conscience about it at all while we were...busy lol.

dreams are weird


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2020)

I had a dream that I earned a sixth legendary Pokemon in the Pokemon casino game in our server (I have five right now), but it was a grass/flying type from the region after Galar.  Then I woke up and realized none of that happened, XD


----------



## lord (Jan 21, 2020)

A strange gore world with elves (Like lotr elves) and I was like bartering or something for a cool bloody half-flesh half bone mirror with this big fat cut open guy with his guts hanging out who wasn't really elfy at all. My brother was robbing him blind behind his back though mwwauhahauha


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 22, 2020)

In the dream I was sitting in my swivel chair in my bedroom on my phone. As I do. My mom comes in with laundry and hands me my lanyard saying she washed it.

Thing is, I thought the dream was real. I have asked her to wash my lanyard and she said she would. Nothing was out of place in that dream. It wasn't until like two days later that I realized, when would that have happened? I had to sniff my lanyard just to be sure it was a dream. Def smells like it was.


----------



## Rabirin (Jan 22, 2020)

No joke, I dreamt that a friend of mine confessed to me that they loved me just last night. I wake up this morning, and he's written me a huge paragraph and we're now dating as of today so i guess my dream was right


----------



## Oblivia (Jan 22, 2020)

I had a weird one last night. I dreamed that a friend of mine had gotten a haircut and it looked HORRIBLE - uneven, jagged, and with weirdly blunt layers like a staircase made of hair. At one point we ended up in the bathroom of my childhood home, though I don't recall how that factored into the rest. The most potent part of the dream was that they kept seeking me out to flaunt the haircut in front of me despite knowing I hated it, and I was getting so frustrated and annoyed that I ended up waking myself up.

I swear I don't care this much about my friend's hairstyles IRL!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 22, 2020)

I was in this one building and there were a lot of ghosts that are from Luigi's Mansion. When I meant by a lot, I mean by at least 20 ghosts in one room. I somehow managed to vacuum them all up. There's this one ghost that kept scaring me when I went through a dorr lol.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 24, 2020)

I dreamed that I was playing Bruce Springsteen's song "Born to Run" on a grand piano and was singing it at the same time.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 9, 2020)

That there was an event on here where we got to dress up as aristocrats!
I do not remember any collectibles though, so I guess it was just for the fun of it.


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 9, 2020)

I had another one of my boring dreams last night. I dreamt that I was completing my Japanese lesson. I hate when I dream that I'm doing everyday stuff because then I don't feel like I've been asleep.


----------



## Sophie23 (Feb 9, 2020)

I dreamt that I was at the Harry Potter studio in London and Daniel Radcliffe was there and he talked to me and gave me he’s autograph and I had a picture with him. Shame it wasn’t real


----------



## Tessie (Feb 9, 2020)

my dreams are always weird...so.

but last night i had a dream i was lactating for whatever reason, and i was breast feeding a kitten


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 9, 2020)

I had a dream last night where I was in a zombie apocalypse, and I had to keep running away from these bad people, hiding, and tricking them by making clones of myself.  It wasn’t that fun, xD


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 9, 2020)

I don't remember the entirety of this one dream, but what I do remember is having to grab a bunch of plastic cups for some reason. Then at one point, I started jumping around frantically. There's this one guy that wanted a certain amount of plastic cups, but I wasn't able to satisfy his needs. Therefore I ran away down a steep hill and went near an elevator as that same guy started chasing me with a chef knife. I was about to head inside the elevator and tried closing the door, but he caught up to me and another person with a knife came in. I was cornered and ready to meet my end but all of a sudden, Banjo and Kazooie suddenly stormed in and launched the two men out of the elevator with their wonderwing. I said, "Whoa! Banjo and Kazooie! Thanks! I owe you one!" After that, their main theme started playing and I woke up from relief.


----------



## xara (Feb 9, 2020)

last night, i dreamt about my family; it involved a bunch of family members that i don’t have but i remember being excited to see my aunt (?). i remember she had brown hair and was wearing a pink floral dress and we were so excited to see each other lol


----------



## Celinalia (Feb 10, 2020)

i dreamt about my father who screamed at me because i broke my glasses. then i went to the supermarket with my friends and wanted to buy some sweets but ended up loosing my wallet. i later found it in a forest. i had multiple dreams this night and everything was kinda weird so like idk,, i'm a wEirDo


----------



## Dim (Feb 12, 2020)

I had a dream Animal Crossing New Horizons got pushed back AGAIN until September 2020 what a nightmare! D:


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 12, 2020)

A couple of nights ago, I was underwater and swallowed by a giant fish. Once I was inside, I felt like I was in a water dungeon in the style of the Zelda Oracle games. Not a whole lot happened, but I remember there was this one object that would grab my head and lift me up once in a while.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 14, 2020)

I had a dream last night that my cousin had a yellow lab puppy, and it absolutely loved me to death. Like it kept jumping up on me, it wouldn't stop licking my face (which even in my dream I thought was gross lmao) and I was like OH MY GOD I LOVE THIS BOIIIIII



Definitely no correlation to my current life :,,,,,,)
aka I'm gonna die unless I gET TO SEE THOSE PUPPERS AHAHHHHHHH


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 14, 2020)

Had a dream where most malls in America had been bought out by the same company or something (holding a monopoly on malls, essentially) and inside pretty much every mall owned by said company, there was always a sign that displayed stuff like local events, the sports teams of choice in that area, what sports teams would play there, what concerts and stuff would happen there, etc. And I was watching a music video and in one of them, I can clearly remember that the guy was walking through a mall somewhere in Minnesota and the sign said something like "Proud home of the Minnesota Vikings" or something like that, as well as showing that the Vikings would play there soon. I also remember within this dream I had gone to Nashville, Tennessee and they had the sign in their mall, and it said "Proud home of the Tennessee Titans". I've been thinking about football a lot recently, I dunno why.


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

last night i had a dream that i don’t remember much of, but i was at an animal shelter and i met the sweetest calico cat named honey and i loved her so much that i adopted her :’)


----------



## hamster (Feb 15, 2020)

i had a dream that it was one of my friends birthday (who i havent spoken to in like 6 months) and we were in a store getting clothes but her friends were like being really mean and taking the clothes she picked and ripping them so i started fighting them but then all of a sudden my friend was on their side so i huddled in a corner and started crying in a brown fluffy coat with a teddy hood


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 15, 2020)

Had a dream that my asst manager was having a party like event and invited some of the girls from work. I remember coming underdressed cause I had just got off of work and didn't have time to change into better clothes, nor could I get the day off. I think it was for a gender reveal party but we never even talked about it.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 18, 2020)

Had a dream that I was in Tengen Toppen Gurren Lagann as one of the fighters and defeated all the baddies.  I really wished I hadn’t gotten up because I wanted to live in that world, LOL


----------



## John Wick (Feb 18, 2020)

I was stuck on mars, with my cat, farming potatoes in my own crap. O_O

I shouldn't have watched 'The Martian' before bed.


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

i dreamt that i left school early by myself and was being followed by a strange man - when i attempted to call my mom to tell her i was being followed, the man grabbed me and thats when i woke up 0-0


----------



## CasualWheezer (Feb 18, 2020)

A few nights ago, I had this dream about a video game about a divorced father taking care of his terminally ill daughter. I guess the closest thing to this game that was in my dream that I can think of is "That Dragon, Cancer". The game and its title doesn't exist but I also dreamed of talking about it with one of my friends who is really into video games irl, and just from the title alone he started crying, so I knew this had to be a really good game. I was quite inspired and a bit entranced by this dream for several hours after waking up.


----------



## Xianders (Feb 26, 2020)

I want to see my new welding, which I recently ordered, as soon as possible. I took an incredibly long time which welding to choose, because I want it work for a long time. Still, the price is not small. But  I was still able to choose the right welding for me.


----------



## sierra (Feb 26, 2020)

I dreamt that bill hader was my bf


----------



## ellarella (Feb 26, 2020)

I haven't had dreams in six years, since I started taking the anxiety medication I'm still on.


----------



## Noctis (Feb 26, 2020)

I dreamt I was playing new horizons :c


----------



## Dim (Mar 2, 2020)

I had a dream the moonball I had just purchased somehow cursed me irl... then I woke up with massive heartburn


----------



## zato (Mar 3, 2020)

last night i had a dream that i was somewhere in japan (no idea where probably one of the places i've seen in my books or mags) and i got to see dog inthe pwo live, met them back stage, went to go eat with them, and we all just hit it off super quick like good buds who hadn't seen each other in a long time. then mei taught me bass guitar so i could play with them on stage. it was pretty awesome. then i had to leave and ended up getting lost down a back street where i somehow managed to summon sephiroth and he was my guide/protector for the rest of my stay. lots of chaos ensued and i was known as the demon prince? it was pretty funny and cute.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 3, 2020)

Terraforming!

No joke.
I buried myself alive, with a PIETRO! O_O


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 3, 2020)

I had a dream that I partially broke my gamecube styled pro controller, almost shattered in pieces. It was due to me raging but I don't know why. Thank goodness it was just a dream or else it would've been my second controller that I partly broke.


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 4, 2020)

Its really weird, but I was part of a secret mission to assassinate the President.... and of course it failed so we got tortured by his agencies.

(This in no way is meant to spark a politics debate so don't come for me)


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 4, 2020)

I've been having this reoccurring dream lately where I'm back home in Korea, reliving nostalgic spots I used to frequent... but there's always this really strange feeling of danger lurking. The streets were always empty and quiet and I remember people locking themselves up so it was just me walking around by myself, feeling like someone was following me. And then tonight I had the same kind of dream but this time I was walking home and I saw a dead woman lying on the floor with a suspicious man standing over her, which I'm guessing is the danger I felt in the other dreams. Suddenly the dream changed to like a murder mystery and I remember me and two other friends were trying to lure the murderer out (idk why lol I would have just stayed home). I also remember we all moved into a really small apartment together as our base of operations, with no beds or anything... but one of my friends insisted on bringing her antique plate collection so that was like the only furniture in the house lol. Then later the killer somehow got into our house and we only escaped because he was too busy breaking all the plates in the house LOL. By the end of the dream we were basically running from the killer and I noticed he was wearing a guardhouse uniform and he was probably one of the guards for the apartment area. Anyways I woke up before anything else happened. I'm actually really curious if the dream will continue and we actually catch him LOL.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 4, 2020)

My dream last night included me failing high school... probably because I frequent this anxiety for no reason. lol


----------



## Dim (Mar 4, 2020)

I flat out told one of my customers to shut up. To be fair, I was watching Beavis & Butthead last night


----------



## Celinalia (Mar 5, 2020)

i dreamt about going back to my old school and then i found out that they secretly all wanted me to go and only pretended they were kinda sad. it wasn't fun until i realized this was a dream and i could just fly away. 9/10 dentists recommend


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 9, 2020)

Last night I dreamt I was talking to someone, but I have no idea who it was. At one point they complimented me on my eyes, telling me they looked like ice. I do like how my eyes look, so I guess that was significant enough to appear in this dream.


----------



## namiieco (Mar 9, 2020)

that my dog died from cancer :/


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 9, 2020)

I keep dreaming of Mercedes-Benz cars.


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

i keep dreaming about my cat’s health issues - despite her doing well the last few months, i keep returning to dreams that she’s seizing or can’t breathe and it’s really upsetting


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 9, 2020)

I've just been dreaming about ACNH almost every night, do I need help?? Lmao


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 9, 2020)

Had a sad dream the other day.

A male street cat that I called somethin like Tom Cat or Tommy Cat had somehow got in the house and in my room on top of a shelf. I was so happy I was almost crying cause I thought we got a cat, I was petting him and talking to him and he was nice. But then my mom came in saying that he's a stray and that we have to literally throw him out of the house and that we can't keep him. I started crying and begging my mom to let us keep him because I didn't want to loose another cat (in reference to my irl cat passing away).

Then I woke up and was sad.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 17, 2020)

I dreamt that I was waiting for a train in the subway. Prior to that, there was some sort of incident that some person murdered someone and left their body on the floor. Shortly after, the police found the murderer and arrested him while the body was taken away from the area. 

Anyways, while the train was arriving at the station, I heard a familiar noise that I haven't heard in a long time. To my surprise, a train that retired years ago came in. The H5 is its nickname. I was overcome with nostalgia and excitement, almost tearing up even! This time was during around rush hour so it was fairly crowded. Despite that, I got on and started filming as I knew I'll never get another chance to do so. 

However, I had a few problems at first. I tried to use my sister's phone, but I couldn't unlock it. Strangely enough, she wasn't with me in my dream. I then resorted to my phone but the battery was only at 1% remaining. Fortunately, it lasted the whole trip! As I was getting myself together, I took a few pictures and thankfully, people didn't mind at all. As I got off on my stop along with many others, we all clapped and cheered as the train left. "Thank you H5!" one said. I said, "I'll miss you H5!". So yeah, my dream ended there and it was a nice nostalgia trip while it lasted.

Here are a couple of photos of what they look like:

The exterior



The interior


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2020)

i had a dream that i found an orange kitten and decided to adopt her - this is the second adoption-related dream i’ve had and they’re honestly kind of cute lol


----------



## hamster (Mar 19, 2020)

last night i had a dream where i was getting married and i have no idea to who and i was shopping in primark with my dress and i 
got a labret piercing there but it kept falling out and the colour of it was a pink barbell on the top and a blue one on the bottom which looked stupid i wanted it to be silver so i went up to the piercer and i tripped on her desk i dont remember much after that she gave me a whole speech about how i should do whatever i want in life
then i was at this marriage bit where i talked to other brides and we all just complimented on eachothers dresses and then there was a bit of me reconnecting with old friends or people i dont  talk to anymore which i always dream about and then i had another dream which was REALLY dark so i wont talk about that


----------



## CasualWheezer (Mar 25, 2020)

I had a dream a few days ago about coming back to the school amidst the school closures and I was clearing out my locker. Several of my friends were in it and I remember I took out my McDonald's hamburger in a jar experiment (that is a real thing).


----------



## Dim (Mar 25, 2020)

Something about ghosts and spirits


----------



## pinkbunny (Mar 25, 2020)

Last night I dreamt I was friends with Paris Hilton, we were sitting in a pink room drinking bubble tea. That's all I can really remember tbh lmaoo


----------



## Dim (Mar 26, 2020)

I had a dream I got coronavirus except for some reason one of the symptoms was completely messing up my head structure jfc


----------



## Shawna (Mar 26, 2020)

I can’t remember if this was last night, or earlier when I took a nap, but I dreamed about eating Sonic actually, while watching some video.


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 26, 2020)

Had a dream I got my car stuck in a rent - a - center because I couldn't find a parking spot so I just drove it through the doors and parked in the store


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 1, 2020)

Last night I dreamt that a friend I knew years ago was repeatedly setting my dream house on fire. During the last fire I was particularly close to it and even felt heat from it. The reason why I was so close to that fire was because my 3DS was in the middle of the flames and I was trying to save it. Not my brightest dream moment. I managed to escape outside with my 3DS (it was slightly melted but still worked) and the fire somehow died down on its own. 

I have no idea why I dreamt about that person setting fire to my house. We're not on bad terms or anything; we just drifted apart over time.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 2, 2020)

Missed my stop in a commute in a mall where my family is and the driver continues driving further beyond a bridge.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 6, 2020)

It didn't take long for me to start dreaming about New Horizons. I don't remember much about the dream except a tree was floating around my town like a balloon. It wasn't being carried by anything, this was some magical tree able to float by itself. I kept trying different methods to get it to come down but to no avail. 

I might end up incorporating this flying tree into my town lore somehow.


----------



## rianne (Apr 6, 2020)

I dreamt that I had a girls' night out with a friend! Pretty fun.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 6, 2020)

I’m going to regret admitting this, but... XD

After trying to convince myself I didn’t want Raymond in my NH town, a couple of days ago I dreamed that I encountered him. In real life. We played together, took selfies, went shopping, etc.

When I woke up, I knew I had to face the truth - I’m a Raymond fan.


----------



## rianne (Apr 6, 2020)

I dreamt that my partner was shot in a parking lot after we were heading home post-argument.

HAHAHAHAwtf


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 6, 2020)

So I had a dream in which the border to Syria was right down the street from where I live (I live in Pennsylvania so that makes zero sense but neither does the rest of my dream) and I crossed the border and went into this monastery but there was writing on the wall that said I couldn't enter unless I broke both my ankles.
Also Justin Bieber was my camp counselor. It never became relevant, but that's kinda just how it was.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 8, 2020)

(It's about time I finally posted here after so many months.)

So, I had a dream that I was playing the Easter event in TBT and was completely clueless on where everything was. (I mean, that's how almost everyone gets) But of course, they all had to be found somewhere, the clues don't lie. But based on that dream I had, I became concerned on this year's Easter event. (If we have one of course)


----------



## Romaki (Apr 8, 2020)

I usually don't remember my dreams anymore, but last night I dreamt about finding roses in my New Horizons garden.  After that shock I also dreaming about a new video game, but I don't remember a detail from that, I was too obsessed with Animal Crossing.


----------



## maple22 (Apr 9, 2020)

I had a dream that I got Chief on a Nook island...


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 10, 2020)

Last night I dreamt that I was walking in a meadow filled with flowers during a clear summer afternoon. I come across some beautiful blue pansies. Then I notice some of those pansies have eyes. I assume that the eyes are part of the plant trying to scare away any herbivores. Then one of the eyes blinks at me. Whatever kind of creature this is, I don't want to be near it much longer. I back away from it, not letting it out of my sight in case it decides to attack. I am able to get away from whatever this was and leave the meadow because I don't know what else is lurking in those flowers. 

I travel to my house and am still curious what exactly that flower was. I do a bit of research and discover that it is not a flower at all. It is a predatory animal which mimics a flower, then attacks its prey with a powerful venom. I was lucky to not have it attack me, as the "flower" could apparently take out an adult deer. Sadly I could not figure out what kind of animal this had evolved from, as I could only see the flower portion of their body. It is likely there was more of it hiding under that plant. 

Some time later I look in the mirror and discover multiple flowers growing out of my own body. They were fully developed plants that had taken root in my bloodstream. The ones I remember most vividly were some hyacinths on my back, and some roses on my shoulder. Though I can feel each flower, they do not cause any pain and I am not considerably alarmed. I spend the next few minutes just looking at myself, wondering how something like this could have happened. 

One of the more interesting dreams I've had recently. Not sure why flowers were such a huge part of it though.


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 12, 2020)

I can't remember what the dream was about now, but all I do remember is waking up last night feeling absolutely terrified. I was sweating buckets and jumped out of bed to run to the toilet while also scaring the dog at the same time.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 12, 2020)

I dreamed that there was an Animal Crossing game where you work at a hotel, with Tom Nook as the manager, and you have to make improvements to the hotel to attract more guests. Various villagers come and go every day, but one villager is also an employee at the hotel and helps you make improvements. At the end of the game, once you’ve improved the hotel to its highest rating, you get a love confession from your co-worker villager lol, then Tom Nook bakes a cake to celebrate and it ends with a group photo outside the hotel as the credits roll.

All in all it was actually really sweet. 10/10 would play again.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 12, 2020)

My cat. I've been worrying about him.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 12, 2020)

My dream was really random, but somehow made me cry like a baby. It involved Sonic, Classic Sonic, and Earthbound main characters

Ugh, so random, no longer remembered most part of it


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 12, 2020)

I dreamt that my mom and I moved to a new house in a new town that was huge but everything about it was strange. For example there were rooms that were ‘hidden’ and you could only find them if you took a certain path through the house. If you went to even one room in the wrong sequence you wouldn’t be able to find the area, but when you did the right sequence you would be taken to a strange upper level that was dusty and full of secrets. I remember every time I went to that area in my dream I felt like something was wrong, and eventually I started getting attacked by ghosts or something everytime I was there


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 12, 2020)

Sobbu sobbu another nightmare 
Been having them on and off again for a week, I’m used to nightmares but these are getting so bad I hate to fall asleep


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 12, 2020)

Like many of my dreams for some strange reason, this one took place in a shopping mall. For a while I was just walking with a few other people. We went into some dream equivalent of a Sears for a while, looking at clothing and kitchen appliances (neither of which I need). The store speakers were playing "Now or Never" from Splatoon 1. We took an escalator onto a higher floor and exited the store. We were now in a food court which was very run-down. It was a very rectangular room with a lot of natural lighting coming from the exit. It seemed to be during sunset. There was a lot of trash on the floor and many of the restaurant lights were broken. We were trying to figure out which place to eat at, which was difficult as none seemed very appetizing. We settled on a pizza place which had a pizza buffet at the front of their restaurant. I ate some cold pizza which had been sitting there for who knows how long. Yet the other people kept saying that this was the best pizza they had ever eaten. Not sure what kind of pizza they've been eating if _that _was the best they ever had.


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 12, 2020)

I do not remember, but at some point I imagined waking up from thunder, which it caused me to wake up from the dream itself.


----------



## gobby (Apr 30, 2020)

Dreamt about rouge the bat telling me about the gift of the universe, starting from how we were turned from nothing into balls of fire. And how you could see the stars of people who had died. She was sad because I guess she was going to die soon but she was never able to see the star of someone she loved. While I layed in my bed, suddenly out of the blue I could see an array of tiny little stars hovering over me. The blue ones indicated stars of dead people, and I saw a few of them. They showed up best in the dark, so I covered my head with my blanket to see if there were any there, and I saw a few more darting around. Then some random people appeared because they got really excited at the chance to see the stars, and I told them about the ones under my blanket, and one dude was like, "woah that's carly rae jepsons star!!" And I was like,
"She's dead?!?"
"Yeah she died a couple weeks ago when a car crashed on top of her car in a walmart parking lot!"
And that's that on that


----------



## Soigne (Apr 30, 2020)

i've been having quite a few dreams the past few nights about one person in particular because i'm afraid of losing them LOLL i'm a sad boy for sure


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 30, 2020)

I dreamt I was on a cooking show and I made a ramen patty (like the buns of the ramen burger trend thingy a few years ago) and slapped it in between two pieces of white bread. I was sad that I made something so terrible but nobody else made anything better lol


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2020)

The other day I stayed up until 6 am playing Fire Emblem Three Houses.  I slept until 10 am and then got up for classes, but I had the craziest dream.  In it, I was at a party and we were playing games, but I couldn’t participate because I was feeling too tired.  My friend @Zura came up to me, except it wasn’t Zura, it was his Animal Crossing character, except fully grown as a human.  He asked me if I got any sleep and I said no, and then he said, *sigh *“come with me...” I don’t remember what happened after that, unfortunately.  LOL


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (May 1, 2020)

The last dream I had I remember was from a couple weeks ago. I was in an airport by myself, barefoot for some reason, and had 2 suitcases. I wasn't even traveling anywhere. The airport was holding them for me for whatever reason. The suitcase holders was on the 2nd floor and had a spiral staircase, escalator, and regular staircase all leading up to it. It was trouble getting there, though. I was always being pushed down the stairs by people, the staff declined my requests, and I was running over my feet. But, I finally got the airport to hold my suitcase for me. After, I was at my old elementary school (it's a blur on how I got there) with my parents to meet with my ELA teacher, since the school did those conferences to update you on how your kid was doing in class. But for some reason, the school had it's old carpet from when I first went there before it was renovated to have concrete floors instead, even though I was the same age I am today in the dream. Anyway, before I went into the classroom, my friend was also there and we said hi.

Then I woke up.


----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2020)

I keep having dreams that are basically saying I want to leave my house.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (May 1, 2020)

I had a dream last night that I was in a wheelchair. I've never been in a wheelchair in real life and have no idea why I would be dreaming a about this. Also, the morning before I had a dream I woke up from that somehow made me mad at my boyfriend. I couldn't remember the dream itself or why I should be mad at him, but it was hard to shake that weird feeling away nonetheless.. Dreams are weird.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 2, 2020)

Last night I dreamt I was making mac n cheese. Here's how you make dream mac n cheese:

Step 1: Take empty pot. Put it on the floor

Step 2: Take sachet of beads, pour on to floor, not in the pot but around the pot

Step 3: Pick out the weird, big, flat, unswallowable beads. Set them aside

Step 4: Wonder why the beads are not heating up. Become worried

Step 5: Start over and look for actual mac n cheese


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (May 3, 2020)

last night, i had a dream about there being a new series of a show called '8 out of 10 cats does countdown' (comedy thing)- it was a preview of an episode on youtube, and james acaster featured + richard ayoade (favourite comedian) was one of the guests, he was wearing sunglasses and tried to set his hair on fire with a lighter and it was really cool- also he was smiling which was aghskhdsks-

if you don't know who richard ayoade is then smh.


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

I had a dream that I was playing Super Smash Bros. Ultimate and somehow CPUs were showing up in online matches. The only fighter I can actually remember is a Ness CPU. I don't even remember who I was!


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2020)

Had a dream I purchased Kirby Triple Deluxe and a Nintendo Switch pro controller, all for only $25!


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2020)

I had a dream that I was performing the song “I wanna give you my love,” but using saxophones as drumsticks somehow.  And Kirishima from MHA was jamming out with me

Lmaooo got to be rockin’ out, even in my dreams


----------



## Chris (May 19, 2020)

I was travelling somewhere, not sure where, and I got off the train at the biggest station I've ever seen - beating out The Gare du Nord in Paris, France. Every platform was _Game of Thrones_ themed and I kept going around and around in circles. When I finally managed to find the exit I had to jump out of the way of boiling lava flowing down the street. For some reason this didn't seem abnormal. It was very polite, sticking to the road and leaving pedestrian areas untouched. I waited for it to pass and then crossed over. Can't remember where I was going, or if there was even anything else after that.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (May 21, 2020)

Had another weird dream about 2 days ago. It took place in 2012 even though me and my dog were the same age as we are now. Anyway, I had my lamp on and was trying to sleep. But, for some reason, I was alone in the room with only my dog, and 5 other dogs. My dog and 2 other dogs were sleeping on top of my clothes in one of my dresser drawers (they were small enough to fit)? I got up from my bed and told them to stop being disrespectful while I was trying to fall asleep even though they weren't bothering anyone. I told them to be more respectful like the 2 other small dogs sleeping with me on my bed, then went to try and fall asleep again. Then I woke up confused.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 21, 2020)

I had this very foggy dream that I was able to make a green hyacinth hybrid. It's pretty weird because I'm pretty sure it doesn't exist in New Horizons.


----------



## Fye (May 21, 2020)

In my dream my cat was demanding that we get him a cat tree / cat tower and honestly he made a good point


----------



## limiya (May 21, 2020)

I feel like half of the time I remember my dreams and the other half of the time I completely forget them. I think last night was one of those nights where I completely forgot my dream, but not too long ago I had a dream where I was back to being at my parent’s house and both of my cats were there with me, along with my other kitty that passed away not too long ago due to old age. The night when I had that dream was a pretty rough one, and I was also missing my cat who passed away a lot that night, and so seeing him in my dream made me feel really good and almost like maybe he came down to say hello and let me know he was doing alright. I still miss him so much and wish he would visit my dreams more often, but overall I’m glad I at least got to see him that once.


----------



## SarahsNY (May 21, 2020)

I dreamt that when I was really young my sister and I won an Animal Crossing: Wild World sweepstakes and Nintendo decorated our rooms the same as the players house in Wild World. For some reason every player’s house looked the same? This was at an old house of ours that we still owned for some reason, and we went to visit and saw the stuff. Everything wasn’t in great condition because we just abandoned the house and this seemingly valuable merchandise in it for some reason, only to visit again like 15 years later. It was really weird, but also super cool. Wild World is my favorite AC game, I wish I had the cool comforter that I won in the dream!


----------



## dedenne (May 21, 2020)

i had a dream that i was reading a doujin
idk how to feel about that


----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2020)

I had a dream the other night that all my friends and I had to climb a zip line way into the sky, and if you fall off of it you die.  Lol


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

I had a dream that fire ants were in my house and I was looking for something to spray at them...
It was very much a nightmare... I have myrmecophobia.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 24, 2020)

I dreamed I made sticky buns, so now I really want to make some sticky buns.


----------



## Maiana (May 25, 2020)

I had a dream that I got to experience prom, but I wasn't dressed up?? Everyone else looked fancy, but I was wearing sweatpants and a tank top LOOOL
Someone asked to dance with me and once the music turned on I woke up ):


----------



## Saylor (May 25, 2020)

I dreamt I finally got to adopt a cat and was kinda bummed to wake up and find that I do not have a cat. Someday...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 28, 2020)

I dreamt that in my New Leaf town, both Gruff and Agent S moved out without me knowing. When I discovered that their houses were gone, I started to cry while my sister gave me a weird look. I logged on to my town today just to make sure and thankfully, everyone is still there.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 28, 2020)

Ever wake up knowing whatever you just dreamt was really weird, but having no idea what that dream was? Because that's what happened this morning. 

I fell asleep shortly after that and got sleep paralysis an hour later. Luckily I'm pretty good at dealing with that nowadays so it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Seastar (May 29, 2020)

Spoiler: Mother 3 spoiler, actually



I had a dream that Lucas's girlfriend died instead of his mother. Also, they were both the same person somehow??? This doesn't make any sense, especially since I haven't played Mother 3. Yeah, that's right... I was spoiled about his mother already. Yikes.


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 1, 2020)

A few nights ago, my teeth were falling out.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 1, 2020)

I don't remember all of the dreams I had last night because there were a few, but in the last one I had this scab on my neck. I kept picking at it and it would bleed profusely. It's been a while since I've watched Higurashi, but the dream was definitely reminiscent of that anime.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 1, 2020)

Last night I dreamt that I was on TBT 3.0 except it had a nighttime background. There wasn't any narrative to the dream, I was just browsing the forums.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Last night I dreamt that I was on TBT 3.0 except it had a nighttime background. There wasn't any narrative to the dream, I was just browsing the forums.



When even your dreams are telling you it’s time for a nighttime background again on TBT.  LOL

—-

I don’t remember my dream from last night, unfortunately.


----------



## Pluel (Jun 1, 2020)

I was at school and one of my friends brought alcohol to school and the English teacher found out about this and put her on death row? Anyways I’m running around the school, jumping from roofs and tree, then finally landing at  primary playground and running to bushes ( my school has a ton of bushes around it) and then I fell down and the English teacher just does something? then I awake up.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 2, 2020)

i had a dream that someone "borrowed" my plastic bag i keep my work shoes in and never gave it back so i had to have my gross work shoes in my bag without anything around them ):


----------



## Chris (Jun 2, 2020)

*I had a TBT dream. *

I woke-up in the night feeling nauseated, so I came on here and took care of several trade-related disputes to take my mind off of it. When I finally dozed off I dreamed that I was arranging a trade with somebody and they responded with, "I'm sorry but you recently got a negative feedback rating so I am going to cancel. I don't trust you." My immediate thought was "what the!" and look at my profile to find that someone had left me a negative feedback rating consisting of a string of black and purple rose emojis (I just checked - they're not even a thing. Damn it brain for inventing something so cool I can't even use!) and wrote in the notes section about a problem they were having with another user that they wanted me to fix. Uh. I woke-up not long after that and just lay there thinking, _"ok, no more middle of the night reports."_

For the record, the person I dreamed about doesn't exist. Their username was "Lianshi" and their avatar was Roland from _Ni no Kuni 2_. The username no doubt came from Bu Lianshi (died 238AD), wife of Sun Quan. She's represented in a game I've been playing lately - plus I'm just a history nerd in general. I was explaining the family tree of the Sun family, and their claim to descend from _The Art of War_ author Sun Tzu, to someone a couple of days ago.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 2, 2020)

i dreamt about my ex but it was weird


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 2, 2020)

I had this one dream the other day where I was doing a dirt rally course on Grand Canyon with a Honda Fit. I was up against other supercars and oddly enough, I was able to put up a fight with an everyday car. The other one is that I was in this fairly dim kitchen and I had to cook something with many other people as well. I don't remember what it was though.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 2, 2020)

I can't remember anythin previous that happened in the dream. It was one of those first person perspective dreams where you see how you normally see, you don't see your body or anythin.

The only distinguishing detail there was, was 2 adult guys talking, wearing long coats and fedoras, what they were talkin about I couldn't hear even thou I was less than 2 feet away. Then I can clearly hear the guy on the right say 'Well, it's time to end it all' looked straight at me and my alarm went off right after. Like, the timing, the weird message. Oof. I felt like I was in deep sleep but suddenly became aware that I was asleep when he said that.


----------



## Piroshi (Jun 2, 2020)

Last night I had a dream that there was some sort of weird stuff happening in the world, so people would go into this alternate, sort of virtual reality place. But the whole thing was run by some shady organization, and if they found out you were against them then they would do... something? I don't know what, but it wasn't anything good. Everything took place in this huge building that had everything anyone would need, but there were other layers to the reality, and the deeper you went the more messed up it got. Also Ganondorf lived down there in one of the deeper levels. I don't know why. He was just there, probably up to no good. 

I was trying to figure out what was going on, so I spent part of the dream sneaking around and hiding because I guess there were ways for them to tell if you belonged there or not. After almost getting caught a couple of times I ended up joining this class or something in order to blend in. There were different levels to the class, and since I was new I was put into the starting class that someone in my dream called the "baby level" course. I managed to lie my way through the class without raising much suspicion, but I woke up before anything else happened.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 3, 2020)

i had a dream that my husband (in the dream) was frozen solid and i stumbled upon his body in our back yard ):


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 3, 2020)

I have trouble remembering my dreams anymore. They're hazy, incoherent and pointless, and it all probably has something to do with the fact that I don't put a lot of weight into my dreams. I don't think there's some great mystery to interpret behind them. They're just my brain processing, sorting and absorbing my information from the day, and it often just seems to be stress.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 3, 2020)

I don't really remember my dreams. Most often I dream about going to shopping malls (lol) probably because I usually hung out at shopping malls with my friends after school many years ago so I still have fond memories.


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 5, 2020)

okay so like i tend to have super vivid dreams every night because i sleep really well and a lot happens within them(i wake up 1-2 times and each time something different happens). also, i read that you forget up to like 90% of what happened in your dreams. but what i do remember from my latest dream is that my mom contracted coronavirus and being 100% sure that she was going to die. and then another: i was stuck in a middle of this massacre going on. it was complete chaos and people were just being GUNNED down and killed and desperately finding places to hide. i was being chased by a yeti and also slender man simultaneously and saved myself by flinging myself into a treehouse where i proceeded to disguise myself as a BTS member(?) and perform to distract the killers from killing people. fangirls still showed up it was kind of wild LMAO


----------



## aericell (Jun 6, 2020)

I keep having dreams where people I barely know are the main focus and it's been making me feel _so_ uncomfortable seeing them around.
I've also been shedding hair quite a bit lately so I had another dream last night where I combed through once and a huge chunk of hair just disappeared


----------



## Chris (Jun 10, 2020)

I dreamed about _Dynasty Warriors_. Appropriate given how many hours I sunk into the game yesterday.


----------



## cucumberzest (Jun 10, 2020)

It's been like 16 hours since I woke up, but what I remember is Miguel (a friend I haven't seen since 9th grade) and I are walking out of a classroom. I had to stay after school, for some reason. Apparently the last bus leaves around 6. Sadly, it is 7. Interestingly enough, there seems to be an event going on at 7 where there is food available for those who are left on campus. All the food is set up along the walkways of the school, even on the second floor which is where we were. I remember lasagna being available.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 13, 2020)

Last night I was in an antique shop, owned by a distant relative that I did not know existed. The relative was a man, perhaps in his mid-thirties. I didn't see much else about his appearance. He seemed to have a daughter, around three years old. This shop consisted of six rooms of equal size, arranged in two rows of three. The rooms contained things like glass vases or porcelain statues. One of them had a number of dolls which were kind of creepy (I do not like humanoid dolls), but the dream never turned into a nightmare or anything. I left the store and went on my way home. It was a busy street resembling my city, with a large mall in the distance. It seemed to be the same mall from a dream I wrote about earlier. 

As I have said before, my mind seems to have constructed a permanent dream world, because locations never change that much between dreams. In fact, I have managed to take the dreams I've had over the years and construct a fairly accurate, although distorted version of my hometown. It seems that I usually dream about real places, though their accuracy goes down dramatically the less I've been there. Some of them would even make for interesting places in the fictional planet I like to imagine.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

There were too many things going on in my dream, but I think the most important part is that I had New Horizons and Hopkins, Kyle, and Julian were on my island. 
I have Julian's card but I wasn't planning on scanning him... what...


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 13, 2020)

I had this dream the other day that I was in Orlando on vacation at some sort of place like a Sonic, where it's fast food and you eat outside there is no indoor seating. I was with some friends (who weren't real people irl) when a heavily pregnant black lab came up to us. At first I was wary to interact with it since my dad always told me to be wary of random dogs, but its tail was wagging and it eventually came up to me and kept nudging me. It was super cute and friendly and really wanted to be pet. I saw it had a collar with a name tag and a phone number, so I tried calling the number several times but never got an answer. Eventually I brought the dog home and set up an area for the dog to have its puppies, but when it was time for the dog to have its babies, I couldn't find it.

Edit: briefly looked up the meaning, a pregnant dog could mean financial wealth coming, and a friendly black dog could mean acceptance if our own negative personality traits, or acceptance that we can't change the negative around us.

Well dang the last part kinda called me out.


----------



## hamster (Jun 13, 2020)

last night i dreamt about making out with myself


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 13, 2020)

i had a dream this morning where i was stuck in sleep paralysis and a bunch of people came in to my room and sang YOUVE BEEN TROLLED to me


----------



## Romaki (Jun 14, 2020)

I actually dreamt about New Horizons, and there was a giant UFO with red beams at night that landed on the residential services. I tried to enter it, but it just spawned me outside randomly. I really wish my brain came up with something inside it.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jun 14, 2020)

I dreamed of eating chocolate with Kyoko Kirigiri from Danganronpa.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 14, 2020)

Dream 1: I was piloting a fighter jet going up to speeds of 2500 km/h. I was also taking risks by flying past buildings narrowly missing them.

Dream 2: I was on my island on a rainy day. Strangely enough, it was quite barren. It only got worse as evil creatures came out from nowhere and started to invade my island. I don't know where the rest of my villagers were, but I was focusing trying to get to safety.


----------



## aericell (Jun 14, 2020)

I had a dream some old friends were hanging out with a toxic "ex" and I yelled at them all for being dumb because it made me so annoyed 
I suppose that's what I get for looking through my ig story archive before I went to sleep


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 14, 2020)

I don't remember today's dream, but one time I had a dream that I was whale riding with Rihanna lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 15, 2020)

Last night I dreamt that I was eating bagels in an abandoned underground parking lot. There was probably some sort of context to this while it was happening, but I don't remember any. Interestingly, I could actually taste the bagels, and they were good. Could have chosen a better place to eat them though.


----------



## sweetpoffin (Jun 15, 2020)

i had a dream that two whales fell into my high school gymnasium. fun fact: the dreams about being in high school don't go away after you graduate, apparently.
i was unfazed by the whales.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2020)

I dreamt that my New Horizons save file corrupted by simply putting my Switch into sleep mode. Seriously, I've already had a few dreams similar to this and I don't like it.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2020)

I remember two of my dreams.

*Dream 1*
I was casually walking through my city at night while there were barely any people around. After a while, the streets became flooded in no time and I had to find the high ground to avoid being washed away. At one point, I thought to swim through the strong currents, but I thought better of it. I don't remember anything else after that.

*Dream 2*

I was wandering around my island on a clear sunny day. Moments later, I was being followed by Rocco who wants to kill me for some reason. I kept walking around to the point that Sterling was walking behind him. Eventually, I built up some courage to face Rocco by turning around, taking out a hammer, and whacking him in the head to knock him out. Strangely enough, it sounded like I hit a metallic object which should've been Sterling. But no, Rocco went down anyways and Sterling was completely fine. He even went on to say something like "wow, you had the guts to do that!". After that, I was going to take a screenshot of me being joyful that I knocked out Rocco, but he woke up and acted like nothing happened. Perhaps there was something that made him want to kill me, but I'm glad nothing bad came out of it. Disclaimer: I used to dislike Rocco but I like him now, so I don't know why I had this dream lol.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 18, 2020)

I think this was all part of the same dream, but maybe I had multiple last night that blended together: the first thing I remember was finding a golden rose in NH, and then I saw someone I used to know (but I can't remember who it was) who made reference to a song I really like and then disappeared.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Had a dream I was hanging out with my best friend irl (he's an online friend), it was so nice I hope it comes true someday T-T


----------



## seularin (Jun 18, 2020)

i went clubbing with kermit


----------



## Blueskyy (Jun 18, 2020)

I can’t remember last night’s dreams at all. Here’s a random recurring childhood dream, though. As kids, I had a dream where I was in my basement. Then some freaky creep pops around a corner and chases me up the stars leading up to the living room. I only could run in place, though, so he would catch me and flush me down the toilet in the basement. The pipes led to a random playground where other flushed kids were playing. My sister claimed she would have the dream as well.


----------



## biibii (Jun 20, 2020)

i dreamt that i sold my soul to the illuminati for success


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 20, 2020)

I dreamt that my family moved back into our old apartment. It wasn't exactly what I thought and it was smaller than I remembered. Strangely enough, the kitchen was my living room of my current house. Lastly, it seemed to connect to the basement I was sleeping in the early morning. Dreams are weird.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 20, 2020)

Last night I dreamt that I was playing a new Mario game. You played as Bowser Jr. and the objective was to overthrow your father and take Koopa Kingdom for yourself. The levels were similar to Mario Galaxy, with lots of floating platforms surrounded by a starry sky. There was a boss battle, after which Bowser made a speech about how disappointed he was before disappearing. 

If Nintendo actually came out with a game like that, I'd play it. Could have a strategy part to it. Bowser Jr. is known for building massive machines to do his fighting for him, and some sort of robot building system could be interesting.


----------



## rianne (Jun 20, 2020)

I had a nightmare that my engagement ring that I got resized yesterday turned out to be done improperly. Big yikes.

The ring is totally okay IRL.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 21, 2020)

Apparently, I was with five people heading to this mountainous temple. As we were about to enter, this old man came out from the entrance telling us not to enter. He then went on to say not to take a video recording of songs created by this band called "Ryansi" (weird name for a band) or some creature would come out to kill us with swords. We turned back and then we started researching this "Ryansi" band on the internet. Apparently, they were using Animal Crossing villagers to market their music. If I remember correctly, Flora, Carrie, and perhaps Stitches (his back was facing towards us) were featured in their work. In fact, some of the villagers were moving while Carrie was trying to swing across the screen using a vine. That's all I remember.


----------



## shion (Jun 21, 2020)

i dreamt my parents got murked and my brother thought it was hilarious

it was super weird


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jun 22, 2020)

I was the water queen - there were four "rulers" (a lot like avatar.) The air people had all been murdered and the fire king was tricking me into marriage. It was wild


----------



## Neb (Jun 28, 2020)

I had a dream where a former classmate was yelling insults outside my apartment (which has happened before). Unlike real life, I stood up for myself and said something back to them. Perhaps my subconscious was telling me to be more bold.


----------



## Neb (Jun 29, 2020)

I dreamt that my mom matched with my first grade teacher on the “Her” dating app. That’s not too surprising since she told me she’s been using that service.


----------



## aericell (Jun 29, 2020)

Had a dream that I cut & bleached my hair again... now I’m thinking about it


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2020)

I had a dream where there was a thread on this forum where it's an elimination game called "The last person to post loses". I don't know the exact details but it was fairly hectic in there.


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 30, 2020)

I've been having lots of strange disjointed dreams lately, probably due to my erratic sleeping as of late, and it's clear from my dreamscape that I'm still coping with a lot of trauma. I'm not sure where I'll go from here, or where I'll be in even a year from now, but what I do know is that I'm moving forward.


----------



## jo_electric (Jun 30, 2020)

I haven’t been able to remember any dreams for a while now. And this thread reminded me of that fact.


----------



## courtky (Jun 30, 2020)

I dreamt that one of my exes was hanging out with Ariana Grande and was about to move in with her... but then he tried to cheat on her and get with me. I ended up telling her and we moved in together LOL  if only


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2020)

Had a nightmare that I ended up dying, to the point where I could imagine it.  Definitely not a happy dream and I’m glad I’m awake now...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Last night I had a dream where the tbt shop was the nm select screen but you bought everything with tbt

I dreamed you could buy tbt with tbt O.O


----------



## limiya (Jul 1, 2020)

So I don’t exactly remember my dream from last night, but I do remember one of my most recent dreams! I was at some sort of shopping center, and this one tattoo artist that my girlfriend got tattooed from not too long ago was at the shopping center, and then the shopping center morphed into the place where I work and I was saying hello to the tattoo artists while he walked in.

I remember getting really excited, but the tattoo artist not really acknowledging me at all and making me feel as if I had done something wrong. Then, all of a sudden, my girlfriend appeared in the store, and I went to go ask her what her thoughts were on the guy being so solemn. She told me that he’s a super cool guy and she didn’t really know what was up, so she went to go and chase down the guy who was now suddenly with his girlfriend.

I was mortified but also it was too late to stop my gf, and so I watched as I saw her ask the tattoo artist and his gf if anything was wrong, and the guy’s gf said that they were fine and that the tattoo artist is just a little quiet and shy when in public. Right after she said this, my gf came up to me to inform me, but I also saw behind her head that the tattoo artist was quickly approaching with a super intense glare?

I was scared, but then the tattoo artist told me that he was just anxious and started literally BAWLING and ran out of the store with his head in his hands. I was super startled and didn’t know what to do, and then I woke up.


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 1, 2020)

Some people in my life tend to be on their phones a LOT, to the point where they'll be completely oblivious to what's going on around them... so I guess this got to me a lot, because I dreamed that I was in the car with one of my friends, and they were on their phone (they were the ones driving). I told them to stop doing that, so they got off their phone for like a minute and as soon as they got a notification they got back on it... I rolled my window down, yanked the phone out of their hands and threw it out of the car. The phone then got ran over and I felt a bit bad about it getting run over, but I was more upset at them for putting our lives in danger with the whole texting and driving.-.


----------



## hamster (Jul 1, 2020)

dreamt about admitting my feelings to someone but he just looked at me like e_e and ignored my texts so i had a nervous breakdown


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jul 1, 2020)

Had a dream my feet got stung by bees.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 1, 2020)

A vague dream I had was that I was rolling down a road doing somersaults late in the evening. Another moment I had was that I was in a mall packed with a lot of people. I was wandering around the place aimlessly, not knowing where I'm going.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2020)

Had a nightmare that I was still in school for some reason, and all of us went to a factory for a field trip.  One of the students accidentally broke a machine and it leaked a fluid that turned them into a zombie.  The rest of us then kept running to try and escape the building while more and more people were becoming zombies.  I almost made it out before a worker there that had turned into a zombie caught me.  That’s when I woke up.

Getting tired of having nightmares lately...


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2020)

Had a dream that others and myself were all playing tag together, much like the tag test in Tower of God.  In the end I ended up grabbing the opponent’s tag at the same time as my tag was grabbed by them, so no one won.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 3, 2020)

I dreamed that I was in Hyrule of Zelda Breath of the Wild trying to climb the stone tower formations you see near Rito Village. I managed to find a korok in the process and when I looked down, I was really high up. Despite that, I wasn't afraid.

My other dream started by waking up in a Tim Hortons restaurant where I seemed to be the only one in the building with the people working there. The police were also present protecting me for some reason. After looking around some more, people were up against the windows outside going crazy for me as if I'm a popular artist. After that, I went to the washroom and exited the restaurant. Shortly after, this group of people on bikes started zooming past me holding scissors. Apparently, a game was going on where depending on how harsh you hit people with scissors, you let them hit you back. That means if you give someone a scar, they pay you back by giving you a scar. I played along strangely enough and I lightly slapped someone with scissors. I was lightly slapped back. I don't remember anything else from there.


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 7, 2020)

call me weird but i had 4 dreams today. one of them i dont remember anything about just a sci-fi glowy house got a box.
My first dream was about a site i frequent. Pokeheroes. Yeah, in this dream Riako announced a journal update coming tomorrow and when reset came the work of a mod (who doesnt exist on pokeheroes think goodness) made it so that you could only send a message the first second of every minute. Also i'm pretty sure like the notifications tab got removed in the dream because i clicked it once and went to the notification wall page. I just s happened to send out "HEY panicking people! DragonSaviorDitto (yes in the dream i changed my username to THAT) here! I think this is just or the journals update. Plus, the mod who announced this got fired, so..."
After that dream, i had my 2nd dream. Technically my 1st lucid dream ever.
To bac this story up, we have 2 dogs. Cardi and Porsha. My dad's a kennel partner with his landlord.
So, around the middle of the dream, we were talking about dog food, (this could have been a normal day as a dream) but NOPE! a clone of dad appeared with a glowing watch. He was silent, but I knew. I knew that dream was a dream from then on. Clones are aspects of my dreams and they hadn't appeared since 2 years ago. I just RAN to my room, my mom said something about not trusting clones (in my dreams about clones i didn't trust them) and i tried to summon a blue kirby plush with my already existing kirby plush (and i also have akirby plush irl)
...Then i got sucked to another universe (i think the old dream one dissapeared) where i had to summon chibi anime girls who all wore 1 color. Of course, i summoned my blue girl, and successfully did so by the end of the dream. Then i left home base and talked to another person there like a roblox game.
Speaking of roblox, my 3rd dream revolves around my Royale High character Isabella, who's an alien in "disguise" However in this dream she was called Amana. Someone on a forum that looked like reddit talked about Amana's backstory. It went like this. "Let's play truth or dare amana! You go first as always."
"Oh, ok! Truth or dare?"
"Truth."
"What do you think of me? Be honest, i know i'm not perfect." 
"I think you're kind, amazing, cool, and friendly!"
"Huh, really... I thought i was an alien."
TBH this one could  have been another backstory for another alien character,  But this is not isabella's backstory. Isabella is an alien in "disguise" as an alien obsessive. I don't think it'd be like her to have "Amana"'s personality, as Amana has a serious vibe during most of her dialouges meanwhile isabella's personality is more so "Time to go to school! I love aliens, they're the best thing EVER."


----------



## Imbri (Jul 7, 2020)

A really bizarre dream, just before I woke up this morning. It was about the Harlem Globetrotters, but also Disney princesses. Something about getting different outfit items for the princesses (one of them was Belle, but I can't remember the other) added or subtracted points from the basketball scores. The whole thing took place on the court. I think the Globetrotters won, but I woke up before the game ended.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2020)

Forgot what the dream was about, but it made me want to stay asleep.  Loool


----------



## Mary (Jul 8, 2020)

Last night I dreamt that I went to Disney (World I assume, but it was hard to tell). I was with a group of friends but they ditched me because I headed straight for the gift shop and wouldn’t leave. Seems fairly accurate lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 9, 2020)

I had another strange dream where me and my sisters were running late for classes at Hogwarts for some reason, and I had forgotten to put my uniform on for some reason, so I ran back to the Hufflepuff common area (i'm a hufflepuff) but it was my room instead? The only difference was that instead of my sister's bed and dresser there was my old home computer and a desk with an office chair. What ended up happening was that I had to put a Design code into either my computer or switch. I then magically switched into a hogwarts uniform like they do in Animal crossing. My mom came into my room and told me to get in her car to get to classes but then I woke up.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 10, 2020)

All I remember about last night's dream is that it involved cats. I was discussing cats the night before, so that's probably what caused it.


----------



## Neb (Jul 10, 2020)

Last night I had a dream where I flew to school in a rocket. While I was in class, a group of cleaning androids conspired to take over. Just as I returned to the rocket, they started to fight over who would pick up the ship fuel.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 11, 2020)

Last night I had another strange dream where it was just me and my 2 oldest sisters. We were in the living room getting ready to naruto run to this sketchy Halloween store in the woods (Now that i think about it, I've had this dream so many times in so many different ways). The woods were for some reason right next to our neighborhood entrance, and while walking we found One Direction for some reason. The blonde one (i don't remember his name) decided to carry me all the way to the store for some reason. Meanwhile, I had my box of old sketchbooks for some reason and quite a few pencils. I was ripping off a pencil eraser and I wanted to give it to the dude who was carrying me but he refused. A few minutes later he finally took my pencil. Before we even got to the Halloween store, there was this old abandoned shack with a dirt path leading up to it. Then Harry Styles got kidnapped by the owner of the shack, Leif.

nobody seemed to care. Then, we got to the Halloween store that looked a bit similar to the shack.
We left after a few minutes and my sisters ended up getting kidnapped by Leif as well.

Then my sister woke me up.


----------



## seularin (Jul 11, 2020)

wasnt a dream but a whole nightmare: my cat died brb gonna cry


----------



## Uffe (Jul 11, 2020)

I can't remember. Last night I dreamt I was playing some side-scrolling game that involved figuring out puzzles to escape. It seemed really fun. Then I woke up to use the bathroom and when I went back to bed, I tried to dream about that dream, but I didn't.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 11, 2020)

I had this really weird dream where my entire family was in it - including my dog. We were all in our house, casually chatting and looking outside to the backyard when suddenly a small animal appeared with a mini flag stuck to its body. A swarm of animals arrived and surrounded the dying animal. When I went outside to get a better look, a young boy came up to me with the same coloured flag and told me his leader caused this, and she will be back to get my family next. I noticed our fence was completely destroyed, and from a distance I could see a group of people walking on the sidewalks with the same flags, along with weapons in their hands. I ran inside and told my family what occurred. 

We stockpiled on nerf guns with real bullets (apparently) and waited by the windows facing the backyard. When the first few people came by our sliding door in the kitchen, my father instructed my brothers and I to wait until they broke the door to start shooting at them. Once it was broken, my brothers went off on them with their nerd guns and the bad guys fell to the ground , no blood or anything of the like... Just fell and died. I stood there trying to get a shot off but of course dream me didn't know how to work a dang nerf gun. Eventually everyone died and somehow my family was unharmed. My dog was barking the entire time in the mudroom. 

I literally watched a game play of the Last of Us 2 the night before, so not sure if this inspired my dream or not. Definitely odd and extremely vivid.


----------



## BlueOceana (Jul 12, 2020)

I don't have dreams, I close my eyes and fall asleep, next thing I know I'm waking up and its the next day does anyone else have this?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 12, 2020)

This wasn’t recent but I know my most vivid nightmare was that a Huge tidal wave was going to reach our house (keep in mind that I live hundreds of miles inland). It was on the news and everything. I was so spooked that I had to stay up an extra hour. I beat a dungeon on Minish cap during that time so that was cool lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2020)

I had a dream that I was still in school and had assignments and an exam to do.

Thank goodness that wasn’t real.  Can’t imagine actually missing that.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2020)

Darn, I had a really interesting dream last night and forgot to share it because I had such a busy day yesterday.  All I remember is that I was in a video game and my rival and I had to beat this giant monster with a long beard.  Whoever beat the monster first wins.  My rival ran at them first but got knocked away, but I climbed up the beard and tickled them with a... feather?  Which somehow made me win the game.  I honestly don’t recall thinking of anything that would make me dream this, LOL.  But hey, at least it wasn’t a nightmare.  : P


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 14, 2020)

I remember a few of my dreams, one of them being two nights ago.

My first dream was that I was with a bunch of people. Apparently we had to run laps in someone's house and had to jump to the second floor. Strangely enough, there were no stairs to get up to that floor so you must have good jumping power or you can kiss goodbye trying to complete a lap. At one point, there was this old man sitting in the hallway laughing while holding crackers with melted cheese. He dropped them and started laughing a lot and so did I. It's the same man from this meme you see from time to time:





My second dream was that I was hanging laundry in my backyard. Suddenly, I see my next neighbour's dog in my backyard that's slightly larger than in reality. I was so scared I screamed and ran back inside. The dog didn't notice me somehow.

The last dream I could remember from last night was that I had to wear underwater gear in a swimming pool to fix something with someone. I don't know what it is, but I had a hard time because I had to rely on holding my breath as opposed to using an oxygen tank to breathe. So much for using underwater equipment.


----------



## Uffe (Jul 14, 2020)

I can't remember much of it. But my brother decided to move out of my apartment.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 16, 2020)

My first dream from last night: It took place on my island from New Horizons during a sunny day. I don't remember the exact details, but I was just having a good time with my villagers.

My second dream: It started out in this empty concrete area near the subway tracks. I was just walking around for no apparent reason. I got bored after and then went inside the subway station to board a train. I had to wait for five minutes until the train arrives, according to the estimated time arrival. However, I've already waited for five minutes and the train still didn't arrive. I waited for a little while longer and the train finally came. I got on board looking out at the front window of the train. There were some things along the way that didn't make sense so I'm not gonna waste time trying to explain them. Eventually, I got off a few stops later to transfer to a bus terminal. It was raining and I was lost on where to board the bus. It didn't help especially that multiple bus routes stopped there as well. Oddly enough, I can remember one bus route name: 45 Sterling. Funnily enough, I have Sterling on my island lol. Anyways, I started walking around back and forth to the point I left the bus terminal and got myself wet in the rain. I couldn't remember anything else and woke up after.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 17, 2020)

I was driving in a distorted version of my own city. It was during late winter, that time when the snow starts to melt but not entirely, so it makes this slush all over the road. It must have been at least 6PM, as it was completely dark out. Suddenly I'm in a bookstore. I don't remember going into this store; I just kind of warped in, but whatever. There I met two people from the city I previously lived in. One was an old friend and the other was just a random acquaintance. We talked for a while and it was nice.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 17, 2020)

One dream I had last night was that I accidentally stayed up until 4:37am and had to get up at 5 to go to school.
it was interesting and felt kind of real to be honest.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 17, 2020)

That all the fruit on my New Horizons island turned to pitfalls and they did an annoying jingle on the trees every few seconds.
Then there was a ton of wisp spirits, only they were following me and had little faces like in old Mario Party games; I tried catching some out of curiosity but then they killed me and I dropped all my items Don't Starve style. A timer then popped up for a bit over a minute to see if I could revive or start over on a new file haha. Probably happened because I've been playing/watching a lot of Don't Starve and New Horizons recently.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 20, 2020)

I don't remember much about last night's dream except that I was on TBT. Now I'm writing about it on TBT.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 20, 2020)

I dreamt I was eating my shoe. I woke with a fright, in the middle of the night, to find that my dream had come true.

(May or may not be from Peru.)


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 20, 2020)

I dreamt about spiders. Not a good dream...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 22, 2020)

This dream took up serious amounts of time during my sleep. Buckle up, readers!

It all started being in this huge castle that feels like it can fit a library, a shopping district, a house, and possibly many other things. I was joined by other people as well, but I didn't know who they were. I assume they were a part of my group (think of it like Dragon Quest) and we split up to wander around the place. 

At some point, things turned horrible in an instant. Out of nowhere, the castle got dim and there were multiple creatures that appeared throughout the castle with varying appearances and attacks. They even had a leader named Tatiano (these names in my dreams are so weird, man). The goal of his is to bring people into his world and trap them for all eternity. To make matters worse, he can easily hypnotize people by giving them direct eye contact. People were panicking and screaming, not knowing what to do next all while a horrible storm came over. Unfortunately, some fell victim to Tatiano's hypnosis and got sent to his world through a portal. I got very scared due to a sudden change in events and I had no idea where my party members were. However, I pressed on and tried to find a solution by facing some of them head-on. I managed to defeat some but not all of them. My fear slowly crept up to me again and I started running away to find a place to hide. 

After I got myself together, I went up a few floors to find myself in Zelda's bedroom? Yes, that's weird but that didn't matter in this case.  I looked through her bookshelf to see if there was anything about the events that are happening in my dream. To my surprise, Tatiano walked into the room and I hid under the blankets. Despite not fully covering myself and that it was obvious I was trying to hide, he did not see me and proceeded to go somewhere else. Looking back at it, I realized that his weakness is a lack of observation. With that out of the way, I went back to skimming through books and found an answer to finish off Tatiano for good. What you had to do was place certain tiles in specific spots in front of the portal while facing your back to it. Failure to do so will result in instant hypnosis and slowly walk into the portal.

Upon discovering the answer, I went to the center area of the castle where the portal is. Somehow, I met all of my party members again who I assume managed to defeat the rest of the creatures lingering around the castle. After I explained on what to do to defeat Tatiano, we all started to place tiles down. Unfortunately, one of my party members looked at the portal and started to slowly walk into it.  On top of that, Tatiano was at the other side of the portal trying to hypnotize the rest of us. My other party member tried to pull them away without looking but to no success. It only got worse as the rest of my party members got hypnotized just trying to save each other. It was only up to me to finish the job but if I were to complete it, I would lose my party members forever. I took the courage into uncharted territory to roll myself into the portal backwards to avoid making eye contact with Tatiano. The portal closed and trapped all of the victims with him including myself.

I woke up around this point within the dream (if that makes any sense at all) looking out the window and said to myself "Wait, shouldn't it be a happy ending? It shouldn't be raining then!" _Obviously not you silly. _I actually woke up for a brief minute and then went back to sleep. Thankfully, the dream kept on going.

Within the dream, I woke up in Tatiano's world. I was completely fine and not hypnotized at all. There were many other people that were hypnotized walking around aimlessly with no regard for my presence. I also noticed that my party members were still hypnotized and acted as if they were in paradise. From what I see, this is far from it. I approached a couple of them and somehow snapping them out. Despite getting them back to their normal selves, they had no memory of me and thought I was a random person. To only rub it in, I felt that Tatiano saw me that I wasn't hypnotized and started coming after me slowly (keep in mind that I had to avoid direct eye contact to not get hypnotized). I made a mad dash away from him and ran somewhere else. 

After running for a few minutes, I ran into another person who wasn't hypnotized as well. They said that they were trying to find a way out and finally found an answer. Apparently, there are mini windmills placed all over the place in this one building. What we had to do was simply spin all of them by hand and would somehow destroy Tatiano's world and bring all of the victims back to the real world. We went in the building and split up to spin all of the mini windmills sooner. The building was fairly empty besides the furniture in it. I managed to get some mini windmills down but Tatiano somehow managed to find me a few floors in. I somehow cheated by making brief eye contact at him and not getting hypnotized at all. Miraculously, the person that was with me a few minutes ago was also there and pulled out a huge stockpot to shield me as I was running away. I was successful but the dream ended there unfortunately.

I'd like to think that I was successful in the end after taking advantage of Tatiano's lack of observation trying to spot me. Moreover, this sounds like a good idea to write in a story!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm pretty sure I had another dream about having to go back to school. I was running late for class, but I had no idea what/where my class even was. I also may or may not have thought Toriel from Undertale was one of the teachers.


----------



## Peter (Jul 22, 2020)

i had a dream i was in a store and some random guy bought me and my friends designer clothes for nothing, it was fun until i woke up


----------



## Uffe (Jul 22, 2020)

I was in a neighborhood I'm not familiar with. I went inside a house and was looking around. Suddenly this guy started to attack me. He wasn't even the owner of the house. Then I ran off and he was chasing me. What sucked was that anywhere I went, he would be within the vicinity, almost like those horror movies where no matter how far you run, the bad guy still catches up. It was dumb. Then I woke up from the sound of the train outside my apartment.


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2020)

I dreamed about going to a theme park. I went with one group of friends, but somehow ended up with a completely different group of friends in the time it took to walk from the entrance to deciding on the first ride we wanted to go on. It took ages to start, changed theme three times (first robots, to vikings, then vampires) and then when it was about to get good I woke-up!


----------



## Blink. (Jul 23, 2020)

There was a dream I had that I immediately had to type down onto my notes on my phone to remember as much as I could.

Apparently I was driving with my family on the Nimitz Hwy(a road under the freeway here in Hawaii) towards Cycle City (a popular automotive dealership here) and then there was this huge crash. We pulled over and some cool men in black picked me up from the car and then my family went to safety. Then I had to help find the source of the crash and then it faded into me inside a building with a bunch of operatives and I just stood there at the top of these metal stairs looking at all of them.

I have so many questions ;~;


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2020)

I only slept for around six hours, but I had an interesting dream.  In it, I was Space Dandy from the anime _Space Dandy_, and I was attending an auction for a very rare set of six classic video game coins that would let you play those games.  The price for them ended up going up to over two billion dollars, so I snatched and stole them and ran away.  Hisoka from the anime _Hunter x Hunter _was also somehow there, and kept chasing me to try and retrieve the rare set of video game coins.  I managed to give him the slip by tricking him and throwing him into danger.  Made it outside and got into my spaceship to flee the planet.  That’s when I woke up.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 25, 2020)

I had a dream that I was texting someone I knew and we were having a good time and I felt very happy.
It was also winter for some reason so I was outside decorating a big tree and putting smaller fake trees around presents.
I decided to go into a portal into a different dimension where people I knew were the exact opposite there rather than their true selves. 
I ran into someone and went inside a building where there was a gathering. He wouldn’t let me go, he started to hug my waist until I felt that he was crushing my insides.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 25, 2020)

Food. Always tend to dream about food.


----------



## seularin (Jul 25, 2020)

hello kitty about to murder me in front of her friends 


 doesnt stop me from hoarding sanrio stuff


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2020)

I had a dream that I was visiting a place with a lake and a pool, but I forgot my fishing rod and what I needed for the pool.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 25, 2020)

I had a very strange dream last night that combined a book I'm reading called Soul of the Sword, Frank from It's Always Sunny, and some mean teenage girls.  I was basically walking through the Shadow Clan's castle, which is a twisting maze that is easy to get lost in, and the shinobi were using their tricks to confuse me.  I kept getting turned around and ending up in different places that didn't make sense, which is how Frank and the teenage girls came in.  I ended up in Paddy's Pub briefly only to get berated by Frank.  Then, I ended up in a high school cafeteria where the teenage girls mocked me.


----------



## Uffe (Jul 25, 2020)

Last night I dreamt I was playing the piano in front of people. It was a classical improvisation. It was so vivid, I wish it was real. Then I woke up.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 25, 2020)

So I dreamed where a dog tried to eat me and overall didn't like me. Then my mom came into the room and he stopped looking so angry at me. She left the room and continued trying to bite my feet off. I woke up and the concept seemed so familiar to me.
I guess somehow my dream was influenced by a Drake and Josh episode I had watched the night before lol


----------



## Toska (Jul 26, 2020)

I had a dream that a member on TBT got _very_ mad at me because I forgot to order something they wanted the day before in the Nook's Cranny section. It was very odd, but when I woke up I checked on here and was relieved it was just a dream, lol.


----------



## Irelia (Jul 26, 2020)

a boy i used to have a thing with
felt really disgusted when i woke up 

why do my dreams do this to me


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 27, 2020)

That the world was a sphere and I was supposed to put it back on its pedestal. I also could fly and helped bring lost dogs back to their owners.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2020)

Had a dream that I rescued a stray cat.  We didn’t know if it had rabies or not, but thankfully it didn’t.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 27, 2020)

I dreamt that I was walking around in an elementary school and going up the stairs. A line of students where going down the stairs but one was at the top floor. They were going to jump off for whatever reason but I urged them to stop. It was too late as they already did. However, I used my mind control powers to float them back to safety and lived. We both went down to the main floor and apparently, the school was flooded. Yet, it felt like I was in a waterpark and decided to swim down the hallways. Eventually, I came out to this crowded parking lot on a sunny day where there was this news anchor reporting live breaking news. My dream ended there after.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I dreamt that I was walking around in an elementary school and going up the stairs. A line of students where going down the stairs but one was at the top floor. They were going to jump off for whatever reason but I urged them to stop. It was too late as they already did. However, I used my mind control powers to float them back to safety and lived. We both went down to the main floor and apparently, the school was flooded. Yet, it felt like I was in a waterpark and decided to swim down the hallways. Eventually, I came out to this crowded parking lot on a sunny day where there was this news anchor reporting live breaking news. My dream ended there after.



I had a dream that Shellzilla from TBT turned into a ninja and ninja’ed me.  I think I died.  It was awful.

XD I’m just joking.  That sounds like a good dream you had.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 27, 2020)

I had a dream that my dad and I were at like a carnival/fair and they had a stand that had all kinds of sweatshirts, hoodies, t-shirts, etc. and I found a hoodie that was pink and had a pic of Waluigi on it, and ofc I was like OH MAN I NEED THAT so I checked the price and it was $24.95. but then when I said "I need to get this" my dad was like "that's childish, you're grown up you need to stop playing with such childish things" and so I ended up not getting it.

now yall understand why I can't stand going anywhere to window shop with my dad.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 28, 2020)

last night I dreamed that I was playing New Horizons and I saw Reneigh walking around my town and I was like WAIT SHE DOSEN't LIVE HERE WHAT. 

so I checked the map and she moved into the top right plot in my town's neighborhood area, which meant that Claudia moved out. I was so upset and I was thinking how the heck am I gonna get Claudia back on the forum? It won't be very easy! *sob*


basically I'm still having nightmares about New Leaf's random villager move outs lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2020)

I dreamt a couple of nights ago that I met two Formula 1 drivers: George Russell and Lando Norris. Despite those two drivers being from different teams, the three of us were still talking and basically having a good time. It didn't end there, though. I was somehow able to get permission to drive a F1 car and I felt so happy. Apparently, I was driving around a neighbourhood in the middle of the night (I think I woke up everyone, lol) and tried to set a qualifying lap time. It's not very quick though as I was four seconds off of pole position. But considering you need to be very fit, withstand lots of g-force, and that it was literally my first try doing it, that's not too bad at all. Plus, my neck was feeling so stiff after. My dream eventually drifted to something else but the details became foggy then.


xSuperMario64x said:


> last night I dreamed that I was playing New Horizons and I saw Reneigh walking around my town and I was like WAIT SHE DOSEN't LIVE HERE WHAT.
> 
> so I checked the map and she moved into the top right plot in my town's neighborhood area, which meant that Claudia moved out. I was so upset and I was thinking how the heck am I gonna get Claudia back on the forum? It won't be very easy! *sob*
> 
> ...


You thought that was bad? I've been getting a few dreams of having my save files corrupted since New Leaf.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

I had a strange dream that I got pink and green squid plushies... Guess who they were supposed to be...


----------



## Corrie (Aug 2, 2020)

I had a dream that I went on a double blind date with this person I was friends with in my dream but never even heard of in real life. 

She got the hottie and I got this weird guy with big lips who brought his kid. Instant nope. The kid kept whining and I just sat there on my phone for ten mins until he got annoyed and left. 

I'm a douche lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 2, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> You thought that was bad? I've been getting a few dreams of having my save files corrupted since New Leaf.


dude random villagers move outs are the worst. especially in NL because you have to cycle 16 other villagers before they could come back. im eternally grateful that they removed that in NH.


----------



## Yusuke_Star (Aug 2, 2020)

I was at my old home playing on computer during Halloween which was pretty random.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2020)

Had a dream that I was in a Sonic the Hedgehog game for some reason.  I also recall being 24, even though I’m still 23.  Don’t know what made me dream this to be honest.


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

I can remember dreaming about the hunger games thread, that’s all I remember.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 2, 2020)

I can't remember the details of my dreams, but I've been having dreams involving my high school friends and teachers recently for whatever reason.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 3, 2020)

I was in a pumpkin farm, just wandering around. It was somewhere to the north of my city, near a small town I'd been to in other dreams.  For some reason there were some fighter jets made out of wood. I asked how they could even fly but the farm owner said they were just for decoration. I walked around the farm for a while looking at all the pumpkins before reaching my car. I entered the vehicle and woke up.


----------



## Manah (Aug 3, 2020)

My dream last night was literally a movie 

It was about some guy (played by Daniel Radcliffe for some reason) going about his life in his apartment, and there was a dinosaur monster hiding in there. Yes, it was a horror movie, but the twist was that it was from the monster's perspective, and the poor thing was absolutely terrified, witnessing things such as brutal child murders, AKA the guy frying eggs.

It sounds silly, but it was really, truly unsettling. Sometimes I wish I could take the part of my brain that comes up with these ideas and give it to a creative professional. That's the second time I had a movie dream with a dumb premise that was legitimately disturbing (the first one was about a haunted TV standing in the middle of a room but it had FANTASTIC visual effects)


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 3, 2020)

"ma'am please put away the skim milk" Then I go to jail for smuggling milk inside a Wendy's.

...yeah that's it. It's all I remember but wow it's pretty funny


----------



## milktae (Aug 3, 2020)

I had a dream I saw txt ? And they performed outro: wings by bts for some reason
all my dreams are concerts lol probably cause I fell asleep listening to music last night


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 4, 2020)

i dreamt that my bf was at work and drinking from this drink called "drink for psychopaths". that's what was written on the side of the bottle so i assume that's the name of the drink. it's like 1L of coffee and red bull mix. and on the back of the drink it says "for sleep deprived workers with employers that dont give a **** about you". and i was like omg noooo don't drink the whole thing you're gonna get sick. then hes like well i already started drinking it so im committed to finishing the drink


i woke up then went back to sleep 
my second dream was about world war 3. my city was getting bombed so i went to the train station to go to a shelter but there were so many people in the train station that i couldnt get on the train.


----------



## Corrie (Aug 4, 2020)

Had my second blind date dream. 

This time the guy was actually cute and really nice. We were asking questions about each other to get to know each other and when I asked him his age, he got all weird. 
Eventually I got it out of him that he was in his 40s. I stared at him all shocked because he looked young (I'm in my late 20s for reference). Needless to say I ran. 

Not sure what all these failed dating attempts is supposed to mean lol


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 4, 2020)

I always have dreams where I'm back in school and I miss the bus going home so I need to find someone to call to pick me up but I have no phone and everyone else has left. Then I usually try to walk home but get lost (even though my school wasn't actually far from home-dream logic) in random parts of cities and always wake up stressed from it. 

Also tend to have dreams where I have a ton of pets I forgot I had and have to scramble to take care of them all. I think that really speaks to my fear of responsibly creeping up on me, hah.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 4, 2020)

It's a vague dream, but I saw a large bird that seems to resemble a Philippine Eagle.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 4, 2020)

Weird dream,

I go into the living room and everyone except my brother is watching some animated show 
there were more than these two, but these are the only ones who I remember, they had a striking similarity to team rocket except I think the hair was a bit different and instead of a red R it was a red 1 

So I was thinking in the dream that it looked like them, I go into my brothers room and they say the same thing (they're watching it on a computer) 

I have no idea why they showed up in my dream but it was weird and cool I guess 

now what does a red 1 mean???


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 8, 2020)

I had a dream related to Animal Crossing last night.

It was 8:30 PM on my island. I was walking around as usual when I saw my villager, Queenie. The weird part about it was that she only had one leg and was wearing roller skates moving around periodically. Somehow, the time quickly fast traveled to 10:30 PM and I see even more of my villagers walking outside (it was Rocco, Carrie, and Bea for a brief moment) when it should've been the other way around? Moreover, they were all wearing pajamas and actually wearing pants. It only felt like things were getting ramped up. Anyways, I went inside Stitches's house and Carrie was inside as well, which was weird because she was outside literally standing in front of his house moments ago. For some reason, the furniture was arranged differently compared to his actual layout. Both of them were getting ready to sleep and I was feeling tired. I decided to save and quit the game by interacting with the digital clock displayed on the table and went to sleep. Instead of the usual title screen you see when you open up the game, it was replaced by the title logo screaming "OMG nighttime" while the camera focuses on multiple human villagers running around my island in a timelapse. Lights were going off and small texts kept appearing for brief moments. It felt like something you'd see in a meme video such as MLG 360 no scope for example. I wasn't scared by this unusual experience. If anything, I was amazed that Nintendo themselves put it in to reward the player who is a night owl. Obviously this was only a dream but it was entertaining.


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 9, 2020)

Had a dream that irritated me and I almost thought it was real.

In the dream my mom said that not only are they (my parents) going to start adding interest for everyday I forget to pay, rent, but that also each month they were going to make it a little higher as a way to 'motivate' me to get a job. I got very mad at her saying it's unfair to do that esp when I'm out of a job and that I didn't want to get a job in the middle of a pandemic.

For context, I do pay my parents rent even thou I don't have a job rn. They don't charge me interest and it's a steady payment (rent and my cell phone bill). Maybe my nerves gettin to me, since I don't want to get a job but at some point I'm going to have to, even if it is still pandemic time.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

I was trying out for a role as an actor, but I wasn't good. A lot of people talked negatively about me around the studio, even Anthony Mackie, who was driving a golf cart. Anyways, one dude who was an absolute unit, told me to meat him by the pool later. I knew he was gonna throw me in, so when I got there I KO'd him, punched him in the stomache, threw him in the pool, whatever. With my tiny self, I guess? 
And, there was also a sport where people threw palm tree leaves through slits in the wall and they came back like a boomerang.
I also shattered my phone.
This dream was wild and I actually managed to remember it.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 15, 2020)

The first dream was that I went to this library with my sister to look around. Apparently, you could borrow NES games from there. The one game title I could remember was either The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past or Link's Awakening, which is funny because those games weren't created for that console. After a little while, I looked at a few book series with Geronimo Stilton books first coming to mind. Once I got bored, my sister showed me this one game on the computer telling me to play it. At this point, this was after the library had closed but we were still allowed to stay inside. Now I don't know what the game was all about, but I remember that when I failed a level and tried to restart, it actually sent me all the way back at the beginning of the game as opposed to restarting that same level. I was so mad afterward while my sister was just standing there.

My second dream was very brief. Two of my original characters were being lovely dovey to each other and had children. Uhh, what did I do to witness that?


----------



## itsjustlew (Aug 15, 2020)

gobby said:


> I thought this would be a fun thread to start
> 
> Last night I dreamt I broke my arm and aziz ansari diagnosed me with type 1 diabetes :,^)


I dreamt I had a bumpy green pet frog and he was licking me like a dog does when they “give kisses” or bathe and I realized it was my cat who got in my room when I woke up haha


----------



## pochy (Aug 16, 2020)

i dreamed that aliens had settled down on earth and abolished all monarchies and toilets. 
one alien went roller skating with me, and we skated by a bunch of aliens/humans fighting over a something that looked like a trash bin? turns out the bin was their new form of lavatory, and it was in limited supply, so they were all essentially fighting over using the restroom.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 16, 2020)

I had a dream that my friend (from Discord) actually came to my house with, like, his family or smth (which is weird cause he doesn't have any siblings and his parents aren't together but idk) and i was sooo nervous the whoke time cause im like "I wanna make a good impression and I don't wanna do anything wrong and I want him to see how great of a friend I actually am because he's me bestest friend ever" 


I wonder what it means when I start having dreams like that...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

I ALSO HAD A DREAM THAT WE VIDEo CHATTED WHIKE PLAYING SM64 AND HE WAS THE ONE WHO CALLED ME AND WE'VE NEVER DONE THAT BEFORE SO THAT WAS TERRIFYING TOO


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 16, 2020)

I had this really sweet (yet kinda sad) dream where our neighbors brought us pie for some reason. But, the other dog from the box we found my current dog in (if it makes any sense) ended up finding our way to our house and walked right in. My dog and the other dog ended up fighting and we took care of the dog that night. I begged for us to keep the dog, but they said no. I told them that he needed a good home, since he looked like he just lived on the street. My dad then said that we could keep him for a few weeks but no more. I was really sad, because I knew i'd get attached too fast.
Then I woke up.


----------



## oak (Aug 16, 2020)

I dreamt that I slept through the whole TBT fair and so when I "woke up" in my dream everyone had received a loveball or moonball collectable except for me lmao. I had missed the cut off by like 3 seconds, so I was like "pls Jeremy let me have a moonball like everyone else" and for some reason he was a catty school girl in a formal school uniform? He was like "SUCKS TO BE YOU, LMAAOO". I woke up with the sensation for a split second that I was back in high school and I was straight shook haha, even though it's been 9 years. Dreams are weird idk


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 16, 2020)

I had some really weird horror-esqe dreams last night. I won't go into detail because there was some graphic eye stuff that would bother me to think about now that I'm awake, but oddly enough I didn't feel phased by it in my dream.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 16, 2020)

My teeth are actually toes. Mouth toes.


.....Twice in a row....


----------



## -Lychee- (Aug 16, 2020)

Had a lucid dream last night. I knew I was dreaming and had super cool powers to do literally anything I wanted.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 18, 2020)

I dreamed that I was looking at this sophisticated fryer machine frying fries. If I were to describe it, it's pretty big and oil is constantly being filtered while the fries were slowly moving to be dripped and served. I then walked up these sets of stairs and I find myself in Ordon village from The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess. I saw a lot of geese walking around and I had the nerve to pick them up by their necks and dangle them in the air. I woke up after that and started making fries because of the first thing that happened in my dream.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Aug 19, 2020)

I had a dream last night where I was sinking in a huge body of water and as I was sinking my vision started fading away, and when I woke up my eyes were all watery and my right eye was puffy and swollen. It was super swollen during the morning but it started to become less puffy during the day, I think I have a pink eye or something 0-0 wow I said more about my day than my dream I’m sorry xD


----------



## togeshi (Aug 19, 2020)

I think last night my dream was about seeing a meteor shower with someone I can't really recall, the meteor showers were color red, orange and yellows with some rare color green and blues. It was super cool because I can remember I was in this clear meadow with this unknown person and then suddenly everything changes and I was in a classroom setting that I can remember was my classroom around grade two or three. I was sitting in my old seat which was around the back at the center but the teacher teaching the class was my high school professor  then the book I was holding was a really thick bible... I'm pretty sure it was a bible since there was even a cross printed on it and a rosary wrapped around it. It was pretty wild and then a nun came to the classroom and everything went black  then I woke up.


----------



## winter notes (Aug 19, 2020)

[null]


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 20, 2020)

I was in a strange enchanted forest, populated by sentient scarecrows. It seemed to be growing around some old metal structure. Morning light shone in beams through the dense canopy, coating the entire forest in a golden glow. I effortlessly jumped across massive tree trunks, sometimes encountering one of the scarecrow people. Their bodies were slender and their faces were basically human. They weren't hostile, mostly just watching me curiously. It seemed that no matter high I climbed, there would always be a taller tree in the distance. Sadly my efforts to explore this place ended when I woke up.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 22, 2020)

I had this really REALLY strange dream last night. Might be my weirdest dream yet, and they can get pretty funky.
These two characters had two children, named idiot and failure. One was writing their names on a piece of paper in the Splatoon 2 font. Their friend was sitting next to them, since they were at his house. Meanwhile, in the friend's room, Gibby Gibson from iCarly was there, and jumped out of their bedroom window.

For context, the characters and rooms were all from Minecraft except for Gibby and the paper/font... what a dream.


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 22, 2020)

So I had a TBT Fair related dream last night. I went shopping with @Vrisnem for materials to build a blanket fort. Then we were walking around my old neighborhood and I pointed out the house where I grew up. They replied with, "Isn't that place haunted?" I said "Yes! How did you know?"

That's all I remember, but it was a pretty fun dream.


----------



## mangoe (Aug 22, 2020)

My dream was that that me, my parents, my friends and their families, were split into two teams, red and blue. There were ranks, and the ranks formulated teams inside the teams. Me, my parents and some of my friends were trying to survive, when one of my arms got chopped off. Since I was more concerned about video games then the pain that I must’ve felt, I screamed “ROBLOX!” The exclamation was so loud that everyone not on my team fainted, and my team then healed me. Then my other teammate who was apparently able to feel my pain met up with me (also one of my friends) and she showed us her headquarters, which were way bigger and nicer then our lower ranks.
Your welcome.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 23, 2020)

I dreamed that I had to take a "road test" to upgrade my license. By road test, I mean taking a test by answering these questions on a piece of paper and I passed.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2020)

Had several dreams last night, but my last one was me at a public swimming pool.  I got into a fight with an overweight guy, and pushed him underwater.  I didn’t want to drown him though, so I let him back up for air.  ONLY for him to try and put his fat hands on top of my head and drown me instead.  I called out for help as I struggled to get away.  Then I woke up.


----------



## Toska (Aug 28, 2020)

This was years ago, but I remember it so vividly I thought I would share.

One of my childhood favorite youtubers just showed up at my house. Apparently, George Bush (my elementary school friend group had an obsession with him, not really sure why??) had dropped her off to come visit me. She sat at my dining room table talking to my mom, while I sat in the corner and was flipping out. _I pinched myself in my dream, and didn't wake up. _She finally talked to me, and I was so happy because I got to meet one of my favorite youtubers, and since I pinched myself, I knew it was real. The disappointment I had when I woke up was immeasurable. I was in a bad mood all day. Guess pinches don't really tell you if you're dreaming?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

This was the first dream I ever remembered, but I remember it so well even though it was over 10 years ago.

I had this dream where I was in a palace-esc type of room, and there were golden statues of animals and there was this wall you could climb on, even though there were no places to hold your hands or put your feet on to get a good grasp of it. Even though it was meant to be played on, you weren't allowed to. You had to stay quiet. I was thrown in there, and started playing with all of the animal statues and stuff. But, once the butler (I guess?) came in to check on me, i'd sprint behind the wall so he couldn't see me.

I was about 3-4 years old... and I still dream about this from time to time. It reminds me about being a kid again


----------



## Neb (Aug 28, 2020)

I dreamt last night that my beard grew further than I had expected. The shock of the rapid growth was so overwhelming that it fell right off.


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 28, 2020)

i had a 30 minute nap during a school break and had a dream of my little brother kicking my chest in ♡ woke up in a cold sweat


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2020)

I had a dream that I had a large sundae to eat.  The sundae was made out of:

- chocolate ice cream
- chocolate sprinkles
- chocolate-dipped bananas
- cherry on top

Darn... now I’m hungry.


----------



## Maruchan (Aug 30, 2020)

Anyone here have recurring dreams? Not necessarily nightmares, but almost identical and appearing at regaular intervals that you are able to go ‘hey hello dream it’s you again’ 

I have three. Don’t think I have ever share them before, and I am curious if some of us would have similar dreams.
1) an aerial view of a hillside area, think gondola lift. There are what looked like residential houses/apartments, not densely populated but somewhat all fitted together comfortably and sensibly. There will be people too: people that are...not clear, like an image at the corner of your eyes. There are quite a bit of these people moving around, but all these buildings have no lights and all are eerily quiet. Whenever I am in this dream, a ‘voice in my mind’ would tell me to leave now, and do not linger.

2) I will be riding on a bus/tram/train, some sort of transportation vehicle with a bunch of people. They looked like normal people that you can see, say, in a daily commute. Sometimes I will be there traveling with my mom (whom had moved onto a happier realm more than 20 years ago). I would never be able to continue the journey with any of them, because at some point I’d be left either on the roadside or merged into another vehicle that is going in a different direction. Sometimes we waved byes through the windows to each other.

3) In a theatre, an old classical one, those with balconies and curtains. I will be running inside this theatre, mainly through layers and layers and layers of all these thick, velvety curtains, frantically searching for a certain person. I run up and down flights of stairs, sometimes there are other people, sometimes I am alone. No matter how hard I tried, it always ended up the same way: I woke up in tears realizing it’s a dream.

As I said, not nightmarish. 
Just quite...surreal.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 31, 2020)

I dreamt that I was waiting at a subway station and saw these two kids on the track by themselves. I shouted at them to get back on the platform as a train from the other side was arriving. I didn't know what happened next because I looked away and didn't want to see it. As I kept waiting for the train to arrive, an F1 car zipped past the station on the train tracks. Shortly after, the train arrived but instead of stopping, it kept on going to catch the F1 car in a losing battle.


----------



## Dim (Aug 31, 2020)

Last night I dreamt my idiot cousin came over and for some reason he brought all these scorpions. Like a whole bunch of them. Of course they ended up getting loose and one ended up crawling on me and stinging me. I ended up actually thinking I was going to die.

Not sure why but lately my dreams have been unpleasant and discomforting than relaxing. I don't even feel rested waking up either. Maybe it's my medication...


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 1, 2020)

Had a dream Nintendo's Reggie was dressed in a cat costume singing a Splatoon song he made up. *His body was ready.*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 5, 2020)

I dreamt last night that I was on my New Horizons island hitting a rock and multiple horned hercules came out. That's definitely something.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2020)

Had a dream the other night that it was two days until my birthday and I was fighting some people over a birthday cake.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 6, 2020)

I had this dream where I was at Seattle for unknown reasons setting up my car for closed circuit racing. For whatever reason, I only brought incomplete sets of tires (incoming complicated car stuff). I had two tires of (grippy) sports tires meaning I had to use two (less grippy) regular road tires. Despite that, I kept trying to find the last two sports tires somewhere to no success. Eventually, my dream transitioned to me being in an elementary school that I used to go to. I then walked up to my former teachers and started claiming that I was from the future. They didn't believe me, but one of them decided to lead me through the hallways. While walking in the hallways with the teacher, we suddenly find ourselves of what looks like to be a huge washroom. After that, I was woken up by the voice of my relatives downstairs through video chat lol.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 6, 2020)

I had quite an interesting dream last night. 

I was in a starship during the aftermath of a massive space battle. It appeared to be thousands of years in the future, with the entire galaxy divided between three interstellar empires (probably got that from Starcraft). This battle marked the end of one of those factions. From what limited knowledge I was able to gather, they had been defeated by a coalition of my faction and the other surviving faction. I watched through a screen at a single enemy starship. It looked pathetic against the two massive fleets in front of it. That pathetic vessel was the last remnant of an empire that may have at one point controlled billions of stars. In a single salvo, that enemy ship was shattered into atoms. I asked someone else on my starship, "do you think this will be the end of the war?" He responded, "probably not, sooner or later relations with the other empire will sour, then after they're defeated we'll fight ourselves," in an oddly calm voice.

Some time had passed and I was in what appeared to be a throne room. It looked like a futuristic version of the Beijing Forbidden City. Elaborate paintings covered every wall and at the end of a long corridor was an empty throne. There was a massive crowd, presumably celebrating the recent victory. The fact I was allowed in this building at all shows I must have been a very high ranking officer. I wandered around for a while, but was unable to learn anything more about this empire before waking up. 

Definitely a strange but interesting dream.


----------



## Neb (Sep 7, 2020)

I dreamt that people kept trying to get into my apartment through the second floor window. I was able to get most of them down, but my arm had noticeable scratches.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 8, 2020)

Had a dream that one of my projects at work got delayed and a mix of my high school and uni friends were running from something in a random large building.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 8, 2020)

A couple nights ago, there was a loud thunderstorm that I could even hear it in my dreams! I'm baffled as to how I slept through it.

Dream #1:
I was in this forest being chased by this one person. I eventually got away from them successfully and saw them from a far distance. I don't know how I could describe the setting further, but there were a lot of steep cliffs making it easy to lose your footing and fall. Thank goodness a huge pit separated us. I don't remember anything after that.

Dream #2:
I flew to New York during the stormy weather (wow the thunderstorms played a part in my dream!) to move in an apartment unit. Upon arriving, my parents were already there and the unit looks like as if everything was unpacked and settled in. Moreover, there was this glass case in the hallway that you can display whatever personal belongings you want. The details are blurry, but it was a few pictures of me and my family.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 8, 2020)

What l last dreamed about the other last night is that me and my brother were making thunder and l heard real thunder in my dream.  Which means it started thundering for me at 6 am.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 9, 2020)

I had a dream I was staying at my friends house and it caught fire so her, her bf and I left the place and went to the parking lot to go find her truck. It was really late at night and some kid was in her truck with the ceiling light thing on. She pulled me infront of her (idk where her bf went) while she bent behind me scared asking the kid not to hurt us. The kid left the truck, the bf showed up out of nowhere and we all got in and drove away.

This other dream was like two days ago, but the part I remember was that my mom called me a little s*** three times for no reason in a store we were at. Then at home a bunch of people were outside my bedroom window STARING at me. I yelled at my mom for leaving the blinds open, closed them and shouted at the peoppe outside to go away but they didn't. I was in distress almost crying but my mom didn't care, nor did the people outside apparently.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 9, 2020)

I dreamt that two of my villagers literally poofed out of my island. If I recall correctly, Bea and Carrie were the ones who chose to disappear. Strangely enough, I also had the power to immediately make them go away by simply selecting them and confirm with a press of the button. After that, they disappeared and I started to panic. I actually thought they were gone for real, but thank goodness it was only a dream. It's all good on my island.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 10, 2020)

I had a dream that I FINALLY got my delivery that's atm almost month delayed.

:')


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2020)

I had a dream that there were two stars somewhere in the universe, and in-between them was a place where you could find an item that would give you the secrets to the universe.  Me and two other people set off on a quest to retrieve this item.  We battled ferocious foes and almost died on several occasions, but managed to take the item.  Unfortunately I didn’t get to see what the secrets to the universe were because as soon as we retrieved the item I woke up.


----------



## diosita (Sep 10, 2020)

I had a dream that my cat ran away and i was freaking out bc the air quality is horrible in california rn :/ Cuddled my baby immediately after waking up


----------



## Lightspring (Sep 12, 2020)

I had a dream that I was at an old friend’s house.
Also, I was at a factory that made cake and donuts and you could throw chocolate or candy directly at your cake being made. I was also on a conveyor belt lining the moving donuts in a straight line as they moved towards my mouth and wreaking havoc by taking bites out of a bunch of donuts.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 12, 2020)

My first dream was that I lost two of my teeth which was gross.

The second dream I had was that I was in a car with a senior who I don't even know. He was trying to park in a McDonalds parking lot but accidentally drove into the restaurant. Regardless, we got out and tried to order some food as if nothing had happened. However, the staff were being rude and refused to take my order. I got so mad that I started swearing a lot (which I barely do in real life) and customers were looking at me. I left eventually and my dream ended there. This is the second time where I had a dream involving a bad experience at McDonalds lol.


----------



## Toska (Sep 21, 2020)

The mods on TBT were telling me my sig was bad for unknown reasons. I forgot it was a dream till I got on here, lol.


----------



## sunny_ac (Sep 21, 2020)

Its night now, I guess ill see in the morning!


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 26, 2020)

I had a dream that I found out I had a collectible on here that I didn’t realized I had. I sold it for thousands of TBT.


----------



## PumpkabooPie (Sep 27, 2020)

I had a dream where I was back in high school, and my high school was also a mall???
Anyways. I was leaving class and noticed a canary winged parakeet the size of a macaw in a pet store cage and was really interested because the price was only $64 while typically birds sell for hundreds! I was petting them and questioned the shop owner why they were priced so low and she replied that it was 10 yrs old and nearing the end of their life span (supposedly it was going to die soon?) so after much thought I left them behind knowing it would be more heartbreak than I could handle if I were to adopt them. Sad times

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020



Uffe said:


> I was in a neighborhood I'm not familiar with. I went inside a house and was looking around. Suddenly this guy started to attack me. He wasn't even the owner of the house. Then I ran off and he was chasing me. What sucked was that anywhere I went, he would be within the vicinity, almost like those horror movies where no matter how far you run, the bad guy still catches up. It was dumb. Then I woke up from the sound of the train outside my apartment.


That sounds like Majima from the Yakuza series, he'll be EVERYWHERE waiting for the player hiding behind signs, coming out of the sewers, up in the club and randomly just appearing throughout maybe you ran into him during your dream and he wanted to fight you hahah still pretty spooky though I hope you feel better from the dream!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 27, 2020)

I had a dream where my 7th/8th grade english teacher crushed their childs dreams of playing piano, and the biggest LGBTQ+ supporter became president and each day his hair color changed to represent a different pride flag.

It was a pretty awesome dream not going to lie.


----------



## mogyay (Sep 27, 2020)

i had a dream i was on an airplane but take off was inside a building and we had to fly through a hole in the roof but we missed, i was fine but i was annoyed that it was delayed now, i don't remember the rest.. i wonder what that means


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 27, 2020)

I had a dream I walked into my apartment complex, and I walked into these peoples apartment and they had dead hamsters and mice in their apartment, Holes in the floor and was eating the dead mice and hamsters , I had a cute girl with me about the same age as me 19-21 and I questioned the people why they where eatinf dead rodents when I could teach them house to hunt and fish, then I looked into one of the room and there was a huge hole and a older man in it, I could physically feel the fear in my body, and I told the girl I was with we had to go and we started running down a muddy trail out of the complex and they caught up with her and grabbed her and then I wokeup. Then I went back to sleep and had a dream a man was dissecting a older woman and used like the clear stuff a painter would use to protect the floors and he killed her. I don’t watch horror movies or anything like that


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 30, 2020)

I just remembered a small part of my dream from last night!

I dreamt that I changed my username on this forum. but then I got really upset and I was like oh **** I want my old username back but I couldn't afford another username change so I was really sad lol.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 30, 2020)

If I remember correctly I shared that one dream where me, 2 of my sisters, and One Direction went to the woods near our neighborhood to visit a haunted Halloween store and Harry Styles ended up getting kidnapped by Leif and so did my 2 siblings.

it was actually somewhat a repeat of a dream i had such a long time ago where i was walking down the back alley i used to walk down (except in the dream it was colorful and had candy) to get to school and i ended up getting kidnapped

I keep getting that dream over and over again for some reason lol


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 1, 2020)

Bruh last night I had a dream where I looked in the mirror and my face was covered in pimples and I wanted to cry and it’s because I stopped taking my acne meds because it’s been a year and a half and my face is fine now and I’m over it lol


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2020)

Had a nightmare that all of my Pokémon in my Nuzlocke challenge died and I got a blackout.  Thankfully, I woke up and that is not the case. Hopefully not a premonition of what’s to come, lol...


----------



## nightxshift (Oct 8, 2020)

a girl.


----------



## Beanz (Oct 10, 2020)

I didn’t dream last night but like a week ago I dreamed that I was putting peanut butter all over my Tom Nook amiibo.


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 10, 2020)

I had a nightmare about my ex from almost 20 years ago last night. Not really sure why...


----------



## Uffe (Oct 10, 2020)

I had a dream I was running away from someone with my brother. We were in a jungle and hiding in shrugs and stuff. Then I woke up and my shoulders were hurting.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 13, 2020)

I slept for an hour or two and had a dream about Dragon Ball Z.  In my dream, Vegeta was actually a nice guy and a simp for Goku, saying things such as, “Don’t worry about it, Goku,” or “You’re the best, Goku!  Yay!”  Basically things the actual Vegeta would never say.  Not quite sure why I had this dream, but I did so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 13, 2020)

Persona.....i felt gross in my mind after l woke up in the middle of the night after that dream

Also my body felt very nice too after that dream but it was freezing in the middle of the night..


----------



## Neb (Oct 15, 2020)

I dreamt about meeting someone on a dating app, playing a game with them online, and starting a text conversation. It was kind of nice.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 15, 2020)

Had a dream where my friend died. I woke up in a cold sweat. I never really have nightmares anymore, but once I was able to calm myself down, I fell asleep and had a more peaceful dream. It felt like a redemption of some sort, almost like an apology for the nightmare? I had  dream where previously mentioned friend was safe and sound. We went to an amusement park together and he gave me a big hug and told me he loved me and appreciated everything I do for him. I woke up quite happy!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Oct 15, 2020)

i had a very brief dream that somehow someone removed all the hairs on only my face (so i still had my hair) and then i woke up lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 16, 2020)

Last night I dreamt I found some old painting buried under an Ashley Furniture HomeStore. The painting had some strange humanoid figure on the right side, with the left side smudged in blue ink. The art style resembled the infamous "Black Paintings" by Francisco Goya (don't look those up if you're squeamish). I started painting over the blue smudge, then realized I was the one who painted it in some past life and was finally finishing it. 

It seemed fairly normal while I was dreaming it, but now that I've just described it I realize how bizarre it really was.


----------



## Mezzanine (Oct 17, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 17, 2020)

I had a dream where I went into like a retro game store and I was looking around, reminding myself that I have about $30 left in my bank so I wanted to try not to spend any money. But then suddenly I found a plastic bag that had two statues/figurines in them, one of Waluigi and one of Daisy. they're about 12" tall so pretty decently sized. they were $15 together and I was like "well damb i cant pass that up" so I bought them.

now I wish that dream was real lmao


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 18, 2020)

I have been having a lot of nightmares lately, probably stress related.  The other night I had a dream about my pug who passed away 4 years ago.  In my dream, he had passed away just like in real life, but somehow I managed to get him back...but then I had to go through losing him again in the dream. 

I was sad all day after waking up from that.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 20, 2020)

I had a dream where I was at my grandparent's place, and I saw my old dog. My mom was saying how she wanted to get a new dog and that was a dog she was looking at, and that she will bring over 1 other dog and a cat she is concidering (which is weird because she would never get a cat). The other dog was a puppy, and I apparently loved him to death. He also looked exactly like my dog as a puppy. The cat my mom was thinking about buying looked exactly like a bear, and that ended up being the one she chose. I begged to let us keep the puppy, and she agreed for me to take care of him.

then i woke up really sad ;v;


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 21, 2020)

I keep having short dreams of just random stuff, but one detail in the dreams is that I'm not wearing a mask. Once I realize this I start freaking out internally like people are gonna come at me and get close too me, which I don't want then too cause literally NO ONE ELSE in my dreams lately is wearing a mask.

Like, I freak out and want to stay away from everyone, fearful for my health and safety because I'm not wearing a mask, scared that they're all gonna go down on me, and literally every other person in my dream is not wearing a mask, minding their own business, acting like it's a normal pandemic free day.

No idea why I have these dreams.


----------



## eseamir (Oct 21, 2020)

I had some crazy weird dreams I can only remember bits and pieces of, I just remember being constantly confused and disoriented


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 23, 2020)

Not recent, but I used to have a lot of nightmares about scary logos because I was so scared of them. Examples of logos that were likely in my dreams include DNA Productions, O Entertainment, Miller-Boyett Productions, Warner Bros. Domestic Television, Paramount Television, Four D Productions, and many others that I’m not naming here because this post would get too long. I would be scared to go to sleep because of the dreams.

I remember last year I didn’t have many dreams and had ‘mellowed out’. This year, with all the nonsense going on, my stress has spiked and I’ve been having more dreams. I’m wondering if I should talk about them here.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 23, 2020)

Had yet another dream where I was out in a public place, then realizing I wasn't wearing a mask, even thou literally no one else was. This is like the 5th dream.

In the dream I went back to school (I've been out of school for like 2 years now) and it was super crowded, like people were almost shoulder to shoulder. I was walking with a friend to the school store and when we got there they pointed out the school was selling masks with the school logo on it. That's when I realized I wasn't wearing a mask and started freaking out internally. I tried getting out of the crowd but was stuck cause there were so many people. Then I woke up.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Oct 23, 2020)

I dreamt that I forgot my backpack on the school bus. Then I dreamt that I was going to a football game.

I'm 32. I haven't been in school since 2007. And I don't like football.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 24, 2020)

I actually slept decently well last night and had a dream that I was in a different world.  In this world, everyone fought each other with life-sized Beyblades.  Myself and someone close to me had to take on this challenge where if we lost, we die.  I managed to make it near the end of the challenge.  At the end of the dream it seemed as if I was done for, but I had actually created an illusion as time was slowed down, allowing me to get behind the attacker and take him out.  Then I woke up.


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 25, 2020)

Last night I dreamt I was drinking tea. That was the only thing I remember. I could actually taste it as well, which doesn't often happen in my dreams. Was quite refreshing after the unsettling dreams I've been having lately.


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 25, 2020)

For some reason I just remembered having a mini fridge in my room.


----------



## HailRaven (Oct 25, 2020)

I keep having reoccurring dreams of natural disasters. Mostly tornados. Dont know why...there is snow on the ground over here.

But my latest was working out so much that my body became so warped and disfigured. 
I guess that's what I get for doing ring fit before bed.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 31, 2020)

One dream I had I was paired up with Luxord and we had to go meet up with Xaladin (both are characters from Kingdom Hearts, specifically their 358/2 Days versions). I was also a Kingdom Hearts Nobody character but I didn't get a special name with an X, I was just called Kat. Xaladin gave Luxord a weapon called the Schitamar of Twilight (that wasn't even sword it was a spikey elaborate glove weapon thing that went all the way up his arm) and he had to fight me with it. As we were fighting Luxord pinned me to the ground, choking me so badly that I struggled to breathe and started coughing tryin to gasp for air.

I woke out of my dream cause  I couldn't breathe and my throat was sore irl :/


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 1, 2020)

i had a really weird dream yesterday, it’s hard to explain because a lot of it was a feeling but it was so weird. my old (and i mean old, i haven’t seen her in three years) therapist was in it and it made me feel some type of way, and she was like doing something weird?? calling me into therapy sessions but it was just off and she had ulterior motives because she was part of a big, evil organisation that can best be desribed as one of those mobile games where you shoot bubbles. it makes no sense whatsoever when describing it but it totally made sense and felt real in the dream. i felt betrayed by her and woke up pretty sad because i missed her for a long time after i stopped seeing her and then i had this dream where she was ”evil” and idk it just felt bad ):

last night i had a dream that we ran out of oreo crumbs at work. not as exciting


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 3, 2020)

This one is pretty short since I didn’t sleep long and it was a light sleep. I had a dream that I woke up to find a ditto egg on my lineup. That tells you clearly how much I’m on TBT lol and how much getting this egg was on my mind. 

I’ve had a few other TBT dreams; I don’t remember much though. One was offline but involved someone from the forums that I met in RL (in my dream); this happened around the time I was anxious about my first ping. Another was an adventurous one and I had someone that i sometimes buy stuff from in Nook’s Cranny join me as a healer/medic.  I kinda wish I could remember them more in detail (well the second one more than the first). 

Coincidentally, while grocery shopping, I got the offer for the ditto egg that I was hoping to get soon .


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 4, 2020)

Had a nightmare(?) last night that my best friend in real life introduced me to a new game, except he got super aggressive and competitive over it, and began cursing me out and stuff when I did poorly.

It’s weird because he’s one of the coolest guys I know and he’s really nice, so I know he would never do/say something like this.


----------



## aericell (Nov 5, 2020)

i had a dream i was walking in a field with chris evans and his dog and he starting flirting with me 

quickly turned into a nightmare when i was trying to get home afterwards and got stuck in a house with a ghost. thankfully i managed to wake up irl and didn't wake up just to realize i was still in a dream but it made me super paranoid and i couldn't go back to sleep until the sun came up

anyway, the chris evans part was pleasant. i don't know why he showed up but i'll take it


----------



## Viewing (Nov 5, 2020)

I have a hard time with sleep management, so I'm usually sleep deprived...so dreams are things I either can't remember, or just don't have.

However, the last one I can remember is being in a pitch black room, with the spotlight on me with people laughing in the background, as if I had something embarassing on (and I didn't)


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 5, 2020)

Took a nap today and had a dream that another friend from the past kept locking me out of doors.  I don’t know why my dreams are trying to tell me that my friends are rude even though they’re not.


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 5, 2020)

No joke, I dreamt that someone sold me their nightmare egg lol


----------



## sunny_ac (Nov 5, 2020)

gobby said:


> I thought this would be a fun thread to start
> 
> Last night I dreamt I broke my arm and aziz ansari diagnosed me with type 1 diabetes :,^)


I had a very weird bug dream. Basically there were pretty bugs in my house like butterflies and dragonflies 7ntil I went outside it was disgustin. i had enough so I went into my garage and realised there was a huntsman spider running around really fast. My dad refused to kill it he said I was fine. I was climbing on everything. Then I can’t remember when in my dream, I was in my room and there was a red work. I yelled “kill it” my dad stepped On it. My dad said “You know you could drink its blood it’s very nutritious“ then said “I wouldn’t though because it could give you a blood disease“ and I woke up. Very weird HAHA


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 6, 2020)

I had a dream that I was Motoko Kusanagi from Ghost in the Shell SAC and even had the English VA’s voice. Most of the other characters were in my dream too with their English voices. The dream is a bit complicated to explain and now I’m not remembering it aside from the voices and characters and needing Saito to snipe something and his opinion on weapons (why idk) and togusa and aramaki were in a car at one point with me.

I haven’t been thinking of the anime since I watched 2045, though i follow Mary’s twitter and one of her political posts mentioned Gits 2045. 

It was a random but interesting dream lol.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Nov 7, 2020)

I dreamt that all of my bottom teeth were loose and falling off. I hate when I dream about my teeth falling off.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 9, 2020)

Last night I dreamt I was talking to an older looking professor inside some library. He was telling me that it wasn't a good idea to sleep only 6 hours (I knew I had to wake up early today), then listed the negative effects of chronic sleep deprivation. 

I literally just had a dream tell me I need to sleep more.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 9, 2020)

I had a very strange nightmare a few days ago. It might not sound like a nightmare to you, but this frightens me in real life for some weird reason.

I was playing on my DSi (i don't have one though?) late at night; New Super Mario Bros. DS, and went to the minigame room. But it wasn't the normal game room, it looked old and outdated. The minigames weren't even the normal minigames on NSMBDS (aside from the Table games and Wanted), here, you could play Mario Kart 64 Tracks with nightmare-ish music and not very pleasing graphics. Another minigame was the Loves me...? minigame from Super Mario 64 DS.
Anyways, I played the N64 tracks that were available on the game. I remember my brain 'breaking the fourth wall' and telling myself in the dream that this wasn't even possible, and I remembered the original minigame room from the real world copy, but I guess it didn't work because I got scared of the N64 tracks in the game and switched the cartridge out, for Wii Sports (apparently it was on the DS). The graphics were like those of a Gameboy Advance. I selected golf, and started playing, only for my parents to call me out to the room and say that we're late to go golfing. I played Wii Sports on my DS the whole golfing trip.
Then I woke up.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 9, 2020)

Last night I dreamed that TBT had an event where the staff put every collectible ever created into the Shop for cheap but in severely limited quantities (like 1 or 2).  There was mass chaos and people were celebrating over getting what they wanted but meanwhile, everything sold out before I could buy anything.  I specifically remember there was a Weird Doll in my cart that I failed to buy lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 14, 2020)

I had a dream that a couple friends and myself were on an adventure through treacherous lands where zombies resided.  We had to make it to a boat at the end before time expired.  When we got there, I shot an arrow that hit something on the boat, starting the song “The Path Is Yours To Climb” from Fire Emblem Fates.  While the song was playing we had to load the ship with coins and cannons, and then got on it ourselves, ready to set sail for a new adventure.  <3


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 14, 2020)

I had a weird nightmare that took place during WWII, but I'm not going to describe it here because it was a bit graphic.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 15, 2020)

I can't even remember what the dream was about, only that it involved one of my OCs and also gave me drawing ideas.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 17, 2020)

Having woken from a nap, I dreamt of being gifted a Wix Candy, but it was a yellow candy in disguise. Woke up confused but amused. Yellow candies have made their home in my subconscious. lmao


----------



## Giddy (Nov 17, 2020)

I can't remember if this was last night or the night before, but it started out as me as this little girl with black hair. I also had a brother, roughly the same age. In this world, magic was a typical thing people taught to kids of our age. I remember a small school we went to, to learn magic. I think it was mainly set in the garden of the school that was surrounded by books. 

There was this other girl - also with black hair - and three brothers, that looked like they were mixed between a wolf and bobcat, who would bully me. The girl began to show off, creating this butterflies made of fire. Which being surrounded by a lot of books in a garden and tree, meant that everything got set on alight. 
To escape we had to climb onto a shed, and I noticed how the youngest brother was having difficulty climbing. I tried helping him up, for him to only mock me, swipe at me; that caused me to fall back into the garden and into some hay. The teacher and my brother were trying to find me, but the other's didn't seem to care less. 

I think as I started waking up, I gave it more of a story. 
Like, I graudally stopped going to classes. My brother was one of the best. Some time passed, for us to be young adults, and my brother is missing. I find myself back at the school, where some of the people who mocked me are now teachers there. I wanted their assitance to find my sibling. My brother, being the greatest and caring, put a memory spell on me, so I had really no memories from that place or what they did.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 24, 2020)

Had a dream last night that I was trying to build a competitive monotype Fire type team for Pokemon Sword/Shield for whatever reason, and for some reason I couldn’t find a sixth Fire type to use.  I was also being timed and basically ran out of time and had it picked for me.  Not really sure why I had that dream other than the fact that Fire types are my second favorite type in Pokemon besides the Dragon type.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Nov 24, 2020)

For the past two months (?) I've been  occasionally dreaming that I'm socializing with friends face to face or going to group gatherings, like I used to do, everything goes normally, but eventually I start to freak out over covid 19, which wakes me up.

Yesterday, for example, I dreamt that I went to a random party, the place felt very nostalgic for some reason, and I was talking to friends and family normally. Suddenly my brain just starts thinking: "_Oh s**t no one is wearing a mask here and everyone is so close to each other....What if someone has covid? What if someone I knows dies from it?". _
I start panicking until I wake up. I know it's silly because I'd never put myself in that situation, given the current events, but I can't control my dreams either.


----------



## Fjoora (Nov 24, 2020)

I'll be honest, I have so, so much trouble remembering dreams anymore...


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2020)

I had a dream where I was wearing a Pittsburgh Pirates jacket and walking around my town while eating a meatball sub from Subway.  I don’t even know why I had this dream as I’m not a fan of the Pittsburgh Pirates and I don’t really go to Subway anymore.  : ‘ )


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 28, 2020)

I don't exactly remember what it was since I forgot like an hour after I woke up, but a few days ago I had a dream about my future, and what would happen if i had joined my school's band, etc.

Guess i've just been too stressed about it lately since my dreams are typically much weirder and are more chaotic than this.


----------



## pochy (Nov 28, 2020)

i dreamt that i stole a special key in a building full of business suit people. i plopped it in my pocket and just evaded all the people after me, sometimes they'd pull it out of my pocket but i'd grab it back.

also the building was contructed terribly, i got stuck at a dead end which required me to climb across an elevator shaft to continue my escape. (my subconcious is not an architecht methinks) it wasn't scary but i was happy when i woke up ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ weird dream


----------



## hamster (Nov 28, 2020)

i just dreamt about going to some metalcore concert and having to sit next to fred (The internet sensation) and the night before i dreamt about scene kids breaking into my home in the night to have a huge party blasting nightcore


----------



## Korichi (Nov 28, 2020)

I can’t remember what I dreamt! xD


----------



## Katem33 (Nov 28, 2020)

Yesterday I had a very strange dream. I dreamed that I was a flying creature, I looked a bit like Mushu from Mulan. I was in the woods all the time and had to do tasks that a wizard who sat in a small wooden hut gave me. I was collecting wood for him, and he traded with me for a gun that shot strawberries! He kept saying buy eft but I didn't know what he meant. In the end, the sorcerer turned into a flower and I woke up


----------



## oranje (Nov 28, 2020)

I had a really pleasant dream yesterday! I dreamed that my good friend from overseas came to visit and we went into the city to hangout and explore. I hope it's a vision of the future.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Nov 28, 2020)

Last night, I dreamt about a killing done with suffocation. No one I knew, thankfully. This was probably because I watched one too many Columbo reruns before bed.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 28, 2020)

Last night I dreamt about being attacked by a "monster". I put monster in quotation marks because as I was fighting him off, I also found myself talking to him and in the end I learned that he was just misunderstood and really wanted people to like him. He only attacked people because they had always attacked him due to his scary appearance. I was just getting him to calm down so I could have a real conversation with him when more people showed up and immediately tried to defend me by attacking him. The "monster" was chased away and I was so mad and upset at the people who ruined my chance to reach out to him.

I'm positive I dreamed about this because last night my husband was watching chuggaconroy's Xenoblade 2 Let's Play and they introduced the character Wulfric who everyone was afraid of because of his appearance. That made me think a lot about the novel Frankenstein before bed, so it all ties into my dream.


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 28, 2020)

omg i canNOT remember my dream last night. It was a wild one though.

I'll keep this thread in mind if I have another dream that isn't too weird to post.


----------



## Korichi (Nov 28, 2020)

I can’t really describe my dream, but it was in an old Japan/old China setting, with samurai and sorcery and magic cultivation. Then at one point I was a shapeshifter/werewolf?, turned into a small white wolf and ran wild through the woods. Then my mum said she saw me running through the woods and questioned me what that was all about. xD


----------



## Cakecrazy909 (Dec 5, 2020)

context- my mums been watching "el camino"  in the house

i'm driving a lorry, bear in mind i _can't drive_, and eventually my brain goes "no, this is a motorbike"

_okayyy_, so i'm driving a motorbike. i pull up to this construction site looking place with a fork in the road. all three exits have no entry signs and there's cops about. google maps is telling me to drive through a no entry sign blocked road, and i would if it weren't for the cops.

suddenly, they come over to me on my bike. i get off, and they say they're gonna do a routine inspection. i try asking about the google maps thing but they brush me off. (thanks for the help lol)
then they start changing my license plate and i ask "isn't that illegal?"

so turns out these guys aren't cops. aaaaaand they're drugging me.
they tell me "don't scream for help, and _especially _don't ask those other police officers over there.."
now you see, i'm dumb. i call for those cops, and they turn around. i realised what i'd just done.

"wait. those are your mates, aren't they?"
"yeah lol"
"oh."

those guys were kidnapping a little girl, who they'd for some reason slipped the drugs to in a hot chocolate. poor thing, only about five.

i knew the sedatives would take hold on me soon and that it wouldn't be pleasant, so i woke myself up.


----------



## hestu (Dec 5, 2020)

I had a dream about a plane crash AND that they discovered what caused COVID bc they found "it" buried under Buffalo, New York lmao


----------



## chicken soup (Dec 5, 2020)

I had a dream that I was laying in bed reading my book but when I woke up the next morning, (this is still in me dream) I woke up in Sophie Foster's bed room in the Vacker's house. I also went on all her adventures in the series like going after the black swan, saving Silvney, and going to foxfire where she met all of her friends.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 14, 2020)

I had a dream where me and my 2nd-oldest sibling went to go audition for a show. I don't know what it was about but we were really excited about it. I was auditioning for the lead, while she was just auditioning for a reoccurring character. Also, the main cast for a show I recently started watching was there too for some reason, and dream me thought that was pretty cool (I didn't talk to them, I just had saw that they were right behind us). So we audition, and my sister ended up getting the lead even though she didn't audition for the part, and she burst with pride and completely shoved me aside and didn't care about me and walked away to go on set. Also, she ran off with the cast of that show. My reaction was, "oh okay that's fine i'll just go home then"
Then I woke up.

oh okay then I guess my dreams are being crushed in my actual dreams now that's fine no biggie


----------



## Galaxite (Dec 14, 2020)

I dreamt that I had a bunch of kittens and for some weird reason they were dirty.
I put one in the bath to wash him clean and by some miracle he did not mind being in the water.
Then I gave the rest of the kittens baths too.​


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 14, 2020)

Spoiler: negative and tw? 



c-ptsd nightmares that my abusive ex-husband is still married to me and everything was like it used to be when he was here...



edit: so sorry for forgetting the spoiler! whoops!


----------



## pochy (Dec 20, 2020)

i had a nightmare in which my mom got critically injured at my school for some reason, and the whole time i was trying to call emergency services, my phone either died or kept getting swarmed by pop up ads. it was scary and i couldnt stop crying


----------



## Nezzy (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm moving out (again) in less than a month and I guess I am pretty nervous about it because I dreamt the house was way different than expected and I had to share it with a lot of random people and the walls were made of super thin wood and everything would make noise and i couldnt sleep at all. Lol luckily I do know what the house I will move in look like, hope I wont have unexpected surprises like creaking walls.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 20, 2020)

Spoiler: cut for c-ptsd/abuse talk (no specifics or anything graphic) but i wanna' get this out...



I had the _worst_ c-ptsd dream I have ever had: that my abusive ex-husband was laying back in bed next to me like he always had when he was here years ago. The scariest part was that I dreamed I was awake and had woken up. It was very vivid and I thought I was literally awake. I kept telling him to get out and tried to reach for the phone to call someone but I was so heavy with sleep I just couldn't move or keep my eyes open for long at times. I thought he'd had a key the whole time and had been coming in and sleeping in bed with me and using my shower, etc. I'm okay! I just feel better getting out, you know? If you read this, thanks, and I hope it didn't bother anyone! <3


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 20, 2020)

I keep dreaming about zombies even though I don't believe in zombies =_=
(my dreams remind me of being in a resident evil environment)

I gotta say, it's still scary

	Post automatically merged: Dec 20, 2020



Katzenjammer said:


> Spoiler: cut for c-ptsd/abuse talk (no specifics or anything graphic) but i wanna' get this out...
> 
> 
> 
> I had the _worst_ c-ptsd dream I have ever had: that my abusive ex-husband was laying back in bed next to me like he always had when he was here years ago. The scariest part was that I dreamed I was awake and had woken up. It was very vivid and I thought I was literally awake. I kept telling him to get out and tried to reach for the phone to call someone but I was so heavy with sleep I just couldn't move or keep my eyes open for long at times. I thought he'd had a key the whole time and had been coming in and sleeping in bed with me and using my shower, etc. I'm okay! I just feel better getting out, you know? If you read this, thanks, and I hope it didn't bother anyone! <3


This sounds scary. Glad you're okay


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 21, 2020)

So many dreams of fires and people breaking in. Also people I love. Sudden chnage but yeah varied dreams, including admiring my special someone :/


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 21, 2020)

Kuriboh said:


> This sounds scary. Glad you're okay


It is intensely terrifying, yes. Thanks so much and thank you for your comment, that's very kind of you <3


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 21, 2020)

dreamed about my sister's package came. But of course irl it's still missing  Oh plz come, very important.


----------



## Giddy (Dec 21, 2020)

I had a very long dream~

So, in this dream my mum thought I was at home. But I was instead at this guys house. But at first, it was all chill, like a buddy, watching random things, talking. He seemed nice at first, until he wasn't. 

Before that though, for somereason my cats were at the house, and Trixie (my cat who had recently been put to sleep) was there too! He was walking around, and I kept following him, arms reached out, hoping to hold him because I was so happy to see him. I think he was there, but like a spirit? 
I asked the guy to take pictures of me and Trixie, so I could show my mum he was alright and I told him once he was done, to send them tomy email. (I think around this time he was acting odd and there were three other girls there, one seemed she didn't want to be there.) Then, in the dream I felt like he wouldn't send me the pictures without blackmailing me to do something I rather not, so I stood there and firmly told him to send them.

It had gotten dark, and my mum called (for somereason using his phone?) But the line was really bad and she sounded so quiet, and told her so. She wanted to know where I was, and I irritatbly told her I was getting ready to leave straight away. 
I turned to him to help me figure out to get home, and he said it was quite far, which wasn't true as he picked me up from my house and we walked there! Because I knew even in the dream I would be too broke for the bus ride. 

I don't remember the reason, but he didn't want me to leave and would force me to stay if necessary. Yet the girls at this very moment were leaving casually. And I had ran out the room, slamming the doors. I slammed one of the doors shut so hard, the tound handle came off, but I kept it with me just in case. And I ran out of the house. 
(At this stage, it felt like those boss battles were you had a limited about of time to run away)

The scene changed drastically, almost as if I was on a whole other planet, like a sci-fi sort of thing.
But I had no idea how to get home.
While keeping an eye out for that guy and those girls, for some reason (though I am sure I passed them and they took no notice of me.). I was like in a small suburn area where they have food markets. While looking around, I noticed 'people' sitting at a small table and asked if they could help me. 
I don't think they could, or was bothered too. But they pointed to a common machine, that people put requests in. The machine looked a little grubby, but I thanked them and went to it. The machine had to scan me, but since I was short, the pic wasn't great so I redid it and stood on my tiptoes for it to work. 

After that, the machine had a robotic happy voice, that told me to write my request in. The keyboard was awful. Like old phone where you had to tab several times to get to a certain letter awful. But they also had other languages there too, so it made it difficult to use, and caused me to go very, very slowly to make sure I was writing out proper sentences. 

The machine kept giving me happy robotic cheers whenever I got further writing my request.  I think some people who wanted to use the machine was angry at how slow i was going, but I was concentrating and the machine told them off.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Dec 22, 2020)

I recently restarted my island and I set my clock back to March 20th, since that's when I got the game, and I've slowly started playing day by day, spending more time on days where there's a seasonal DIY I can get. Anyway, I was in April recently, farming the cherry blossom DIYs, for hours and hours. I would wake up and farm and go to sleep farming. It got to the point where I would hear the balloon whooshes in my dreams haha.


----------



## Bird_9 (Dec 22, 2020)

My dream is to finish my medschool and move with my gf to sao paulo to start our jobs and carreer there
I dream to pass on a great residence hospital in sao paulo qnd strenght my network in a great eorkplace so incan sustain a good life for my wife and kids
Also i really dream to visit japan someday

	Post automatically merged: Dec 22, 2020



Bird_9 said:


> My dream is to finish my medschool and move with my gf to sao paulo to start our jobs and carreer there
> I dream to pass on a great residence hospital in sao paulo qnd strenght my network in a great eorkplace so incan sustain a good life for my wife and kids
> Also i really dream to visit japan someday



Omg im so sorry i misunderstood the thread

I talked about my future dreama life
My mistake
Sorry


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 24, 2020)

Last night I dreamt I was ordering burgers from a Home Depot. I don't even think Home Depot serves food but apparently they do in my dreams.


----------



## bleached (Dec 26, 2020)

My dreams are always filled with gore and crime :[ A lot of my dreams have stuck with me and terrifies me. I almost feel guilty of constantly dreaming of murdering people. Although once I dreamed of a walk with my dog :] it was nice.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 26, 2020)

I had a strange dream last night. I was a child again and I was at home playing Animal Crossing for the GameCube with a friend (although I'd never seen this friend before). The game was on a huge disk, though, like one of those laser discs. After we were done playing, I put the game away and my friend and I went outside. I found this caterpillar that seemed to be unhealthy and I somehow decided that it needed water. My friend said that she would take it inside to get it some water from the kitchen, but when she came back out the caterpillar still looked sickly. I suddenly realized that this friend was evil and wanted the caterpillar to die. So I took the caterpillar from her and was going to take it inside to get it some water but she blocked my path to the doorway. I finally got around her somehow and tried to close the door and lock her out, but she got an arm in the door and wouldn't let me close it. That's when I woke up.


----------



## Toska (Dec 26, 2020)

I had a dream where an ex-friend and myself went to go get tattoos together. I would never get a tattoo in my life, but the friend had pressured me into it. We went and the tattoo artist was actually the said ex-friend's boyfriend. Made for a very odd situation.


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2020)

i dreamt about my bf >__> ive been wanting to see him so much lately so maybe he just pops into my dreams to say hi lol


----------



## watercolorwish (Dec 27, 2020)

Had a strange dream about a shapeshifting gang last night


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 1, 2021)

I had a dream this morning that I was part of a survival game (couldn't have anything to do with watching Alice in Borderlands recently, not a bit). My ex-boyfriend and a former best friend were part of the game too. I was trying to get them to listen to me so we could survive, but as usual they ignored all my advice and had to do things their way.


----------



## chawwee (Jan 2, 2021)

I dreamt about going on a vacation to Germany but getting trapped in a tunnel between there and France


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 3, 2021)

I had a very bizarre dream last night. I was trying to sleep but the bed was covered in ham salad, no idea how it got there, so I had to clean it and change the sheets first. While I was doing that, I heard footsteps upstairs in my attic. I knew it wasn't my husband because he was in the shower. I was too afraid to move or do anything until my husband came out of the bathroom and asked if I had heard footsteps because he had heard them too.

We made a plan to trap the intruder. My husband went outside to the attic window (two stories up) and forced the intruder to retreat down the stairs where I was waiting for him. It was an old man and he was trying to carry our very old, barely working window AC unit, not either of our computers or other electronics worth stealing. He was really easy to overpower, and then we had to wait for the police to come pick him up. But the waiters at the restaurant that was suddenly located inside our house were too busy with customers to watch the guy, so we had to do it ourselves.

Like I said, very strange.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 3, 2021)

ive been having pretty much just bad dreams my whole life, but hey i have ptsd so what you gonna do?

last night i had a dream my parents found out that i am bi and an enby, and they went ballistic on me, calling me slurs, disowning me..... i woke up nearly crying next to my gf. thing is i really dont think theyd freak out like that


----------



## Soigne (Jan 4, 2021)

had a dream where a swarm of praying mantis’ were all over my bed and i had to chase them outside


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Jan 4, 2021)

I had a strange dream 3 days ago where I was visiting pieces of areas related to my past?

I kept walking down an endless path that would occasionally change scenes and everything was in black and white. In one instance I saw the backyard of an apartment I used to live in when I was 7, only it looked a little different. Despite that, I kept feeling this odd sense of longing and nostalgia. As I kept walking the scene kept changing to other places I've been before or lived before. Non looked exactly the same as I remembered them, nonetheless I could sort of tell what places my sleep induced brain was trying to replicate. It was like it was trying to combine different areas, which explains why everything felt so off yet so familiar. Nothing else really happened other than that before I woke up. It was a weird experience.


----------



## Mick (Jan 4, 2021)

I dream a lot and could probably post here every other day, lol. Will try to keep it short.

In last night's dream, there was a parrot outside the window. Me and my brother tried to befriend it and it was just screeching the entire time. (Parrots are fantastic.) At some point I woke up and there was a loud, bad electrical humming. When I turned on the lights to see, they instantly flashed off. The time display on my alarm was off as well, leading me to conclude that the power was out and that the humming was a very bad sign. So I ran out of bed and jumped down the stairs, where I saw a fire-like glow coming from the closet with the breaker.

Then I woke up again, for real this time. In my actual bedroom, not my old one in my parents' house. And the humming was there, but it was just the fan that I'd left on. I hate dreaming that I wake up, it messes with my mind every time.


----------



## trashpedia (Jan 4, 2021)

I had a dream that an ex-friend of mine started talking to me again .-.


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 5, 2021)

This is just a small part of the dream but I dreamt that a policeman and a policewoman were trampling a tiny tiny tiny cat claiming that it's dangerous (and not actually a cat).


----------



## rianne (Jan 5, 2021)

I dreamt that I was living in a dystopian society (see: Handmaid's Tale) and I had the 'vid. Horrific.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 5, 2021)

all I remember is getting engaged somehow? and the ring totally weighed down my hand (although I think I was wearing others too). and i think I was on holiday somewhere


----------



## RedPanda (Jan 5, 2021)

gobby said:


> I thought this would be a fun thread to start
> 
> Last night I dreamt I broke my arm and aziz ansari diagnosed me with type 1 diabetes :,^)



That is hilarious. I love it when celebrities show up in dreams randomly like that.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 5, 2021

I had annoying repetition dreams, like trying to complete a task over and over again. I don't remember what the task was but I think it was from playing too much video games the other day.


----------



## Uffe (Jan 5, 2021)

I had a dream that having a job would put you into the debt of the company. So the more jobs you had in your life time would determine how much money you'd have to pay back. So glad that wasn't real.


----------



## PrincessApple (Jan 5, 2021)

i had a weird animal crossing dream where rovers briefcase was used as a secondary storage option?? like you have the main one and then when you interact with the briefcase you get more storage (even more than the main one!) it was so weird

by storage i mean pockets on your character LOL


----------



## Mary (Jan 5, 2021)

I had a dream last night that I was back with my ex, and I didn't feel great about it. When I woke up, I was relieved I was still single. I'm glad that I feel secure in the choice I made. It's weird, but I think those kind of dreams are helping me heal.

Unrelated — a few months ago I had a dream that I was at a party wearing a sparkly silver dress, and I looked amazing. When I saw a similar one on sale online, I bought it. It came in today and wow! I love it even more than I thought, and it was a major confidence booster.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jan 5, 2021)

I keep having dreams where I'm hanging out with my friends and having a great time, only for me to realize that we are in a pandemic and none of us had masks on and it ends with paranoia and anxiety :')


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 5, 2021)

AquaStrudel said:


> I keep having dreams where I'm hanging out with my friends and having a great time, only for me to realize that we are in a pandemic and none of us had masks on and it ends with paranoia and anxiety :')



I've had quite a few dreams like this already, like atleast 4 or 5 that I can remember. Everything is normal (or abnormal as dreams are), no one is wearing a mask, no one is concerned about there being a pandemic goin on cause it seems like in this dream there isn't one. But then I suddenly realize that not only myself but literally everyone around me isn't wearing a mask. I freak out then wake up cause I was freaking out looking for a mask that I didn't even have on me.


----------



## pochy (Jan 6, 2021)

i had a dream in which i found a 'long lost' animal crossing game chip under the car seat, named "animal crossing: flora and fauna". i'm guessing it had a huge nature update??
i never got to the point of playing it tho :c


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jan 6, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> I've had quite a few dreams like this already, like atleast 4 or 5 that I can remember. Everything is normal (or abnormal as dreams are), no one is wearing a mask, no one is concerned about there being a pandemic goin on cause it seems like in this dream there isn't one. But then I suddenly realize that not only myself but literally everyone around me isn't wearing a mask. I freak out then wake up cause I was freaking out looking for a mask that I didn't even have on me.


omg exactly this!!! I'm glad I'm not alone ;_;


----------



## Rabirin (Jan 6, 2021)

I had quite a bittersweet dream a couple of days ago actually. I dreamt that I was going to collect some stuff I left behind at my ex's, and as I was waiting to get my stuff I went up to him, looked him in the eye and I said 'goodbye (his name).' Imo, I like to look into my dreams a lot and I like to think it symbolises me finally starting to let him go and accept things for how they ended and learning to move on from it. I haven't dreamt of him since then, so I think subconsciously and consciously, I was letting him go.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jan 9, 2021)

i was at a mall (!) and i wanted to try out this new ice cream cake place. they give you a cube of each type of cake so you can eat tons of different flavors. when i went to pay, they told me it was 44 dollars because i had to pay to shop at that mall (inspired by when i went to get 5.99 passport photos taken in real life at costco yesterday and the guy told me my total was 77 dollars because my costco membership was expired and i had to pay the membership fee again if i wanted my photos).


----------



## RoyalTea (Jan 9, 2021)

This morning was actually one of the super rare times that I had sleep paralysis/hypnagogic hallucinations.

I was napping on the sofa and woke up to hear two guys having a conversation behind the sofa where I couldn’t see them. I kept trying to turn around to see them, but I couldn’t move.

 I eventually fell back asleep and then in my dream turned around to face them and talked to them. When i woke up later i was really confused for a few minutes and had to confirm with my roommate there had been no one else in the apartment.


----------



## Faux (Jan 9, 2021)

I dreamed my missing kitty came home.  And, ironically, in the dream I was telling my mom and bro I needed them to come and see him to make sure it wasn't a dream and that he was actually back ... haha...


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 9, 2021)

This dream took a 'dark' turn so the details where it is like that are gonna be kept vague, but reading between the lines you'll prob be able to guess what it was

The dream began that for some reason I was working at my high school even thou I graduated. I was part of some club and the club members and I were discussing a design for the clubs logo. Someone mentioned that there was this one guy (who also graduated the same year I did at the same school thou I didn't know him) who used to do stuff like that, draw up and design logos and company stuff. As 'head' of the club I did some research and came across his Twitter to confirm, yes he still does do commissions for that type of stuff. I started a conversation with him on Discord and all was going well, we were talking about commission prices, estimates, design ideas, ect... 


Spoiler: Where the dream took a turn



I looked away from my phone for literally a MINUTE to come back to a BUNCH of unwanted, unsolicited, inappropriate messages and pics. Literally out of nowhere. I did not respond at all to the conversation, blocked him on all socials and logged off for the day. The next day at the club meeting I told the members what happened (thou kept it vague cause some were younger than me by a few years) and said that I don't want that guy anywhere near me if he shows up.



I even woke up shaking, like, wth. That kind of thing has never happened to me or anyone I know (atleast, not what they've told me). Idk, dreams are weird.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 9, 2021)

Last night I had a dream that I had to attend a work function at a pool but also had a chiropractor appointment the same day. I mixed up the times so I was late to my chiropractor appointment. I kept trying to call the doctor's office to let them know I was on my way, but my phone was all messed up and wouldn't make a call.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 10, 2021)

I had a dream that I could play a simple tune on the small guitar. I wish I actually could thou

A friend (who doesn't exist irl) and I were out shopping. While shopping I saw the mini guitar and was like 'hold up I wanna try this thing I saw from YouTube'. So I played a simple repetitive tune on it. I kept messing up here and there but I was surprised at myself that I could actually pull it off, despite not being able to play instruments in the past. That last part is true thou, I don't think I have the knack to play instruments.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 10, 2021)

Last night I had a dream that I was helping out my family with something, not quite sure what specifically but maybe moving. Anyway, there were a bunch of us there including my brother, some of his friends and my husband. But I was the one doing most of the work, as I usually am when it comes to my family. I stepped outside for a minute because I needed a break and when I came back in they had ordered dinner. Everyone had a specific dinner based on what they wanted and they had all forgotten about me so I had nothing to eat. I felt very unappreciated.


----------



## pochy (Jan 11, 2021)

i had a nightmare i was in an infinite gymnasium where an infinite amount of students, all tightly packed, were taking an exam.

meanwhile i was desperately trying to find my spot whilst also freaking out that nobody was wearing a mask lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 11, 2021)

The dream I had last night was probably the most random, weird, and questionable dream I've ever had.

For some reason, I had a dream that involved a _lot _of Hannah Montana-
Me, Miley, and her dad, all took a trip to Disneyland (and yes, we ditched Jackson). I don't remember the first little bit, but the part I really remember was that the Eiffel Tower was at the main gate to the parks for some reason and was purple. Our car was on the tower for some reason, and we had to stop because there was a waterfall in the way. Then Robby Ray got mad for some reason and ditched me and Miley in the car. Then, Jackson called Miley, got mad at us because we ditched everyone to go to Disney without him, and hung up.
After, long, brown hair fell on the car when me and Miley got out of the car to apologize for whatever we did wrong.

Then I woke up super confused.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2021)

I had another dream about me finally owning and driving a 60s-70s VW bus and it honestly makes me sad that after almost 9 years I still don't have one (I've wanted one since I was 12). I've had multiple dreams like this and I honestly think that the day i get one will be the day that my life becomes complete, even if it's a fixer-upper.

I also had a dream that I was walking around a place with my brother that was like an antique shop but it was actually someone's home (it was very large and full of antique stuff but it had a low ceiling like a house, about 7-8 ft) and as I was walking around one by one all the stuff started to vanish into thin air until the house was empty and dead silent. don't know what that was about.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 13, 2021)

I had a dream where there was the most delicious whole wheat bread so my best friend and I bought some and toasted it with butter and it was really good.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 13, 2021)

Lots of weird ones lately; particularly last night that one of my front teeth fell out.
Guess I'm "stressed out" again. Thanks brain for the reminder 'cause I totally don't know that already.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 13, 2021)

Had a dream with Five Nights of Freddy's vibes.

My irl stuffed animals came alive and tried to devour both a friend and I. I have alot of stuffed animal and in the dream they had open mouths with jagged grey metal teeth with multiple rows. A few didn't come alive and tried to kill my (fake dream) friend and I, one of them being my Dolphin. Good old reliable Dolphin

I wonder if this dream means/symbolizes anythin lol


----------



## Toska (Jan 13, 2021)

Had a dream last night where I married one of my old friends. Our relationship currently is kinda awkward, so marrying him startled me. The funny part is, I'm actually married to such friend on Tomodachi Life.

We had already prepared everything. It was the day of the wedding. Right before the reception, I kept saying "I don't know if I should marry (name)." So, I checked his Insta (idk) and he hadn't even posted anything about us getting married. Not sure why that made me so mad, but it did.

Then to top it off, an old youtuber I used to watch when I was a kid had proposed to me. It was so odd. After checking HIS insta, I figured out he cared enough about me to post about his love for me. I kept thinking about how my friend (who I was marrying) was really bad to my other friends previously, so I shouldn't marry him.

I think as soon as I deciding that I was going to spend the rest of my life with my friend, I woke up. The dream felt so real. I was so, so happy that it was a dream. It actually kind of messed with me throughout the day. I haven't spoke with that friend since the pandemic started, so it was a very odd experience.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 14, 2021)

I had some weird dreams last night, but I only remember a couple of them. My first one was being in a random house with two seniors eating food from Wendy's. At the same time, I felt like they were the ones who started Wendy's since it looked like I was in an older time period. My second dream involved two people yelling at each other for some reason, and it left me slightly disturbed lol.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 15, 2021)

I have lots of dreams, almost every night. Over half the time thou I forget them when I wake up, or only remember snippets that no longer make sense (as if dreams make sense anyway lol) or forget to write them down here.

Last night I had a dream that a dream doesn't-exist-irl friend and I were in a Go Vacation (it's a Nintendo game originally for Wii but is also on Switch, I like it, it's a fun relaxing game) type place but the snow resort. I was doing this one activity where you have to snowtube to a certain distance labeled in the snow to win prizes. The farther out you got, the better the prize. I was trying to go for the 10 mark (these marks were faaar apart) and on my first attempt I realized there was no way I could get there at my current position. So instead of going what would be the correct starting point of the course, I went to the all the way other end. Technically the person who ran the activity never said there was an official start line, so there are loopholes. On that attempt not only did I go past the 10 mark, but I got so much speed going down the hill that I was that I got the the 22 mark.

As I was talking to the person who ran the activity they were impressed and even gave me another prize for going past the 20 mark. Thou my dream ever told me what the prizes were. As I was talking to them some random guy came up to me and tried to flirt with me. My reaction was the same exact way I react when someone tries to flirt with me irl; groan to myself and ignore them X) I went around the resort some more but the dude kept following me using bad pick up lines/jokes to flirt with me, all the while I'm still ignoring them, annoyed that they won't go away. He kept trying to ask me my Zodiac sign too.


----------



## Toska (Jan 16, 2021)

Had a dream where my friend kept giving me coffee from Starbucks. Very odd, but I'll always take coffee  the oddest part was that we were in a school type area.

That friend hasn't did something nice for me in awhile, so I was sad when I woke up, haha.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 16, 2021)

Surprise another dream

This time I was browsing tbt and came across someone who quoted my one post from the Unpopular Opinions thread then directly beneath it put one of their posts from another thread as a quote,

"Let's not talk about LGBT"

I was mad, they had the _audacity_ to quote _my_ post saying to not talk about anythin LGBTQ+ related.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 16, 2021)

I had a dream that I was at a horror-themed amusement park and it was so realistic that people started thinking it was real and going into survival mode. They started attacking each other and doing other crazy things because they thought they were really in danger despite having paid to enter the place.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 19, 2021)

I dreamt that @Vrisnem locked the basement thread of 'What's Bothering You?' for having posts being a little too intense.


----------



## Chris (Jan 19, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I dreamt that @Vrisnem locked the basement thread of 'What's Bothering You?' for having posts being a little too intense.


I wonder if this was a prophetic dream. Time will tell.


----------



## Neb (Jan 19, 2021)

I dreamt that I stopped a fight between two teenagers in a restaurant. Afterwards one of them kept accusing me of sounding like a “generic liberal.”


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 19, 2021)

so last night i had a super weird dream that i went to dreamland, an abandoned theme park in japan 

me and an old friend of mine found out about it in school like 5-6 years ago and i haven't really thought about it since so to dream that i went there was pretty odd


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Jan 20, 2021)

My most recent dream wasn't too interesting or fun, but the one I had beforehand was kind of nice.

I was in Termina - in the snowy Goron Village, to be exact -, where I went to the Goron Shrine, of which the gate was already open (so I didn't have to ground-pound or anything), and where the Goron Elder's son was weeping loudly. Strangely, my dream self wasn't bothered by that at all (very contrary to my real self ), and I went towards his room, where I took him in the gentle grasp of my arms and telepathically sang the Goron Lullaby to him, after which he successfully went to sleep straight away. 
Afterwards, I went back outside via a window in his room (which usually isn't there), and then I suddenly found myself next to Hyrule Castle, where it was spring. On a path near the castle, several grown-up Links were riding racing bikes, and a few Dark Links were riding horses. I followed them and then found myself at a bridge similar to the one seen near Peach's Castle in Super Mario 64, and a lot of others were on that bridge, including the Goron Elder's son, who had taken a liking to me in the meantime. He made a new friend as well, who was a female Goron of his age (and to think that female (or any other gender) Gorons have never even been presumed to exist ), was dressed in pink including a pink ribbon in her hair, and had also suddenly taken a liking to me in the meantime. We interacted positively with one another (mainly with hugs and giggles) until I was brutally pulled out of my first nice dream in ages by the alarm on my tablet


----------



## corvus516 (Jan 20, 2021)

For the past four days I've been having weird dreams.
In the first one it was nighttime. I was outside and a large white light was hovering in the sky. People noticed and soon started running away because it turned out to be an invasion. I hid in a house, not my own, but the front door wouldn't lock. As I looked out of a window, a crowd of people wearing black gas masks and holding all sorts of weapons (crowbars, bats, rifles, etc) were facing right towards me.

In the second one, I saw another light in the sky, this time it was a meteor. It plummeted into the ocean and soon after everything went red. Trees near my house were on fire and the air was full of dust and smoke. I ended up in my house and opened the door to see how bad it was outside; I was instantly blasted by the heat of the fires. I'm guessing the world ended.

In the third one, I was in a dark room that looked like part of an abandoned building. Right in front of me I witnessed multiple people, mostly children, with holes or wounds around their neck. None of them had faces. Some of them had eyes sticking out of their necks.

In the fourth one, people were talking about some sort of creature that would kill them. Apparently the only way for it to not kill you was to either pretend to be already dead or already be doing something that could potentially kill you. The creature ended up appearing in front of me eventually. It had pale skin and was covered in moss and some vegetation. I ended up cutting off my own tongue to make it go away.

I don't know if the whole "dreams have meanings" thing is true, but if it is I don't really want to know what most of mine represent.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 20, 2021)

I was in this small eatery where I saw a lady cooking chicken on a pan. I was given one and ate it. She started washing the dishes and noticed something moving in the kitchen. It was a huge rat moving around and eventually fell into the sink to swim where the lady was washing the dishes. She didn't care and carried on with her task while I was in disgust. Eventually, the rat came out and jumped in front of me. At this point, I was feeling a little scared and I kicked it as it jumped towards me. The funny part is that when I kicked the rat, my leg also moved and woke up from that dream.


----------



## shion (Jan 21, 2021)

it was weird

i dreamed about certain memory cues i believe i had as a toddler
like how i would've pictured my mom in my head back then
it was very familiar? and might have just been my brain playing tricks on me that i thought i remembered those exactly, but still super weird to have myself at least think i recognized them like that


----------



## John Wick (Jan 23, 2021)

I was laughing so hard in my sleep this morning, that my wife had to wake me up to get me to stop.

She asked me what I was dreaming about, because I said in my sleep "Now I've REALLY been banned from everywhere!"

I told her, the devil kicked me out of hell for farting. >..<

Who implants this crap in my head? O_O
I never fart in front of anyone!


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 23, 2021)

For the past few days my sleep has been restless, interrupted by dreams, some horror-esque, some just random dreams. I can't remember much of the dreams anymore, but I do remember some were enough to startle me awake and make me unable to go back to sleep easily. I'll literally have a dream, wake up, manage to fall back asleep after some time then like an hour or two later have another dream that will startle me awake. Some details I vaguely remember are a big, multi story abounded building, running throu it looking for someone or something, somethin catching on fire and another that I feel like I'm either being chased or followed.


----------



## hamster (Jan 24, 2021)

i dreamt that you could give birth out of the back of your hands


----------



## Neb (Jan 24, 2021)

I dreamt that I was able to buy a PlayStation 5 from GameStop and played the Final Fantasy 7 remake on it. That makes sense since I was talking to someone about that game last night.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 27, 2021)

last night i had a dream i joined team rocket and replaced jessie so i could travel around with james and meowth 

it was pretty lit, james is my favourite pokemon character lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 29, 2021)

Last night I dreamt I was playing an upgraded version of Animal Crossing Gamecube. It had the features of New Horizons, such as outside furniture, but the music and N64 era graphics of Gamecube. I was mostly just wandering around my town, which was much larger than any other game. There were flowers everywhere and Gamecube's 4PM was playing in the background which was relaxing. The town was in springtime, with a giant tree in the middle which had cherry blossoms in bloom. 

After this dream, I kind of want a game like that to be a reality. Something with the feel of Gamecube but with more features would be amazing.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 29, 2021)

I had a horrible dream!

Someone SHOT my cat!
I woke up feeling sick from it, but I'm one of those folks who can go back to sleep and pick up dreaming where I left off.

So I went back to sleep, pulled out a 44 magnum, and emptied the chamber into the bloke that shot my cat.

Cupcake served!

We can't help what we dream.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 30, 2021)

I had a dream last night that I was living in a cool Victorian house and there were all sorts of creatures coming and going around my house at will...like opossums, raccoons, rats, spiders, foxes. It was basically my dream life and I was thrilled to be surrounded by all these creatures in a place that I loved, but I had guests over and they didn't like the animals and kept threatening to call the exterminator. So it turned into a nightmare.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 30, 2021)

Last night I had my first lucid dream in quite a while. I don't remember how I figured out I was dreaming, but I was in a distorted version of my house when it happened so something there probably didn't look right. What surprised me was how real it actually felt, despite fully knowing it wasn't. This was also the first time I could actually control the dream, something that's a bit harder than I thought it would be. For some reason if you want to "spawn in" objects, you can't just make them appear out of thin air. Instead you have to think about them and they'll appear somewhere outside your vision. I did this with my cat and she ran out from behind me. After that the dream environment started to collapse into nothingness, which is hard to describe, but I managed to stop it by focusing a lot. Still lucid, I decided to try making a person appear. After saying their name out loud multiple times, I walked into another room and they were standing right there. After that I woke up. 

This one may have a bit mundane, but it was way more successful than my last lucid dream where I tried and failed to walk through a wall, then forced myself awake after accidently thinking about a monster which would have ended up starting a nightmare. Since I get sleep paralysis occasionally, I'm hoping that I can eventually figure out how to turn that into a lucid dream.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 31, 2021)

MapleSilver said:


> Last night I had my first lucid dream in quite a while. I don't remember how I figured out I was dreaming, but I was in a distorted version of my house when it happened so something there probably didn't look right. What surprised me was how real it actually felt, despite fully knowing it wasn't. This was also the first time I could actually control the dream, something that's a bit harder than I thought it would be. For some reason if you want to "spawn in" objects, you can't just make them appear out of thin air. Instead you have to think about them and they'll appear somewhere outside your vision. I did this with my cat and she ran out from behind me. After that the dream environment started to collapse into nothingness, which is hard to describe, but I managed to stop it by focusing a lot. Still lucid, I decided to try making a person appear. After saying their name out loud multiple times, I walked into another room and they were standing right there. After that I woke up.
> 
> This one may have a bit mundane, but it was way more successful than my last lucid dream where I tried and failed to walk through a wall, then forced myself awake after accidently thinking about a monster which would have ended up starting a nightmare. Since I get sleep paralysis occasionally, I'm hoping that I can eventually figure out how to turn that into a lucid dream.


i've never heard of the term "lucid dream" before, is controlling dreams not something everyone does??
i always get dreams like that, i feel weird now...


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 31, 2021)

last night I think I dreamt I was living on this farm place? I know a bunch of characters from the tv show I'm currently watching were there, and I think somebody had either recently gotten married or were about to get married.
the night before I dreamt me and a bunch of friends joined a dancing competition even though we had approximately zero practice doing a coordinated dance. I'm pretty sure we lost. but after that I went on tbt (in the dream ofc) and a whole bunch of collectibles had been put in the shop and were totally free. if only..


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 31, 2021)

All I remember from last night is that I was moving into an apartment on one of the higher floors of a skyscraper. I spent most of the time trying to figure out how to operate this microwave which was about twice as large as normal and also a perfect cube.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 31, 2021)

I had a dream (this is super dumb but ya know what) where I found all of the dubbed naruto shippuden on hulu (its up until season 3 and im too lazy to watch it anywhere else) and I didn't have to worry about reading the sub after all. I also had a dream where I got really bad grades at school and my friends were just like, haha that sucks. Like they didn't even help me. Good thing it was all a dream..


----------



## Anj2k6 (Feb 1, 2021)

I dreamt that I was visiting Japan, but for what reason I couldnt remember. 
However, most of my dream was spent getting ready to travel back home to the states. There were vending machines in the airport and I strangely remember buying pretzels in a can???


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 4, 2021)

I had the weirdest dream ever. It was quite long (I shortened it for simplicity), and the majority of it involves one of my best friends for some reason.

I was sitting in our school library (which for some reason looked NOTHING like our school), and my friend starts going on a rampage and starts trying to kill everyone because she's in a deep depression or something like that. So, I try to run away and she even tries to kill me.
Thankfully I survived lol. My friend also tried destroying our school.
Then, I meet up with my friends in the school courtyard area, curious on where she was, and they come back wearing bright blue everything, and a COMPLETELY different personality. Her hat resembled the Festivale hat from Animal Crossing and she had bright blue lipstick on from what I remember.
We go, "Oh, hi! [friend's name]! You're back!"
And she says, "Sorry, [my friend's name] killed herself."
We all just stare at her at that point. Then, I say bye, give her a hug, and walk out to the parking lot to meet my Dad and sister to see a movie.
As I'm walking to meet with my dad and sibling, I turn to catch a glimpse of the school before I left. As I looked back, the school collapsed.
And who appeared right in front of me? My friend of course lol. She was back to normal and just said "Hello!"

then I woke up really, REALLY confused.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 5, 2021)

I was with my dad and sister looking around in this one store that sells plane models that you have to assemble, some Mario merch, and a small section containing crochet books to make your favourite Animal Crossing villagers. We didn't really buy anything and nothing else stood out apart from the fact that my sister was trying to reach up to this tall shelf trying to get something.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 5, 2021)

I had a dream the other night I was on a pirate ship sailing through space.  It was pretty cool.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 17, 2021)

I had two dreams this past night.  In the first one, I made it into this underwater cave.  There was a deadly monster in there, however, and I had to try and escape.

In the second dream I was somehow Naruto, and I had to get back to class for school while carrying a miniature ghost version in the form of a Hummer car with the face of Abraham Lincoln.  I made it back in time thankfully.

Yeah... I have pretty weird dreams.


----------



## amemome (Feb 20, 2021)

Fresh dream hot off the press:

Had a dream I got banned from TBT for posting too many music videos  I was devastated because I was the only one banned


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 20, 2021)

I had a dream last night that I was being chased by a bunch of people in suits, sort of like the agents from the Matrix. I had at least one other person with me who I was trying to protect. We were running through forests and fields, but we were so outnumbered. I found this house that I had heard would be safe, so we went in there. The woman was trying to hide us in the attic when her husband suddenly turned on her and started strangling her. The person I was with and I escaped in the confusion, but were left out in the open, running for our lives again. Then, I woke up.


----------



## JemAC (Feb 20, 2021)

I had a lot of short and very random dreams last night, one of them involved me trying to park a car in a carpark of what I think was a restaurant, there was only one space left but I just couldn't get the car into it and in the process of trying I managed to crash the car into every other car in the carpark, was all very odd   
In another one I was just taking a swim in an ordinary pool when I decided to go diving for sea creatures and found a spider crab, obviously I blame animal crossing for this one, not sure why I was so keen in the dream to dive for this crab cause if it was real life I'd be straight out the pool and running for my life.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 20, 2021)

Last night, I believe I had a dream about an upcoming Flipline game, Papa's Mocharia To Go.  I don't remember much, but I can remember briefly playing it.


----------



## Madrox6 (Feb 21, 2021)

It's been 13 years since I've taken Spanish class, and I still have anxiety dreams about memorizing the verb conjugations haha


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2021)

I was in a rocket that was plummeting toward earth (for some reason with Howard Wolowitz from The Big Bang Theory) and crashed into the sea. The rocket turned into a submarine and once we broke the surface the entire team had magically transformed into the Planet Express crew from Futurama - and we were in New New York. I was Bender. In the time it took me to reach dry land I had become Spiderman and started zipping around the city and ended up in a weird club where the customers made me nervous for reasons I can't remember.

No idea what inspired that but hey. It was kind of fun.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Feb 24, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I was in a rocket that was plummeting toward earth (for some reason with Howard Wolowitz from The Big Bang Theory) and crashed into the sea. The rocket turned into a submarine and once we broke the surface the entire team had magically transformed into the Planet Express crew from Futurama - and we were in New New York. I was Bender. In the time it took me to reach dry land I had become Spiderman and started zipping around the city and ended up in a weird club where the customers made me nervous for reasons I can't remember.
> 
> No idea what inspired that but hey. It was kind of fun.


Oh my gosh what a mix I am actually confused


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2021)

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> Oh my gosh what a mix I am actually confused


Every young boy's fantasy to grow up to be an astronaut, a robot, and a superhero realised in a single dream.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 24, 2021)

I dreamed a friend that I don't even talk to anymore was showing me that one of the bands that I like came out with a new album recently that was pale yellow. Turns out they did last year and it was pale yellow. So I listened to it today for a little bit on youtube. It's been a rough couple of days mentally so it was nice to just listen to music instead of my inner dialog.


----------



## deana (Feb 25, 2021)

I dreamt that I agreed to join a band as a drummer, except I don't play drums in real life or in the dream apparently so instead I just made a huge embarrassment of myself when they asked me to play something and I had no idea what I was doing. Woke up with my heart racing


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 25, 2021)

I was in my old school.. and there was everybody from my old class. Like, exactly how they looked like the last time I've seen them.
They details were impressive, lmao. Anyways.. there was always this guy, that would make fun of me (in real, not in the dream) and he was constantly asking if he can borrow a pen from me, paper, etc. goddamn, that was annoying xD


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 1, 2021)

I dreamt that I was in a basketball match with LeBron James in LA Lakers against the Golden State Warriors. The only significant thing I remember was passing the ball to LeBron but it ended up going through between his legs and out of bounds. This dream was made thanks to my mom who was watching the game highlights while I was asleep lol.


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2021)

Last night I dreamed I was Spiderman... _again_.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Mar 1, 2021)

Last night I had the weirdest dream.. 

It was like fnaf but it also very much was not fnaf. My aunt was circus baby for some reason (???) and we kept having to walk through the woods or something. idek what was going on but my dreams are weird like that


----------



## Bcat (Mar 1, 2021)

I was in a hardware store looking at refrigerators. They had one that was just ridiculously tall. I couldn’t even reach the door to the freezer even on my tiptoes. I started laughing at how impractical this fridge was. Like, who on earth could possibly use this thing? What, was it made for people that are 8 feet tall?

Right on cue, an 8 foot tall woman walks up to me and starts blistering me about how insensitive I’m being and how tall people have feelings, too. She was getting all up in my personal space, and I was pleading with her to get back because she wasn’t wearing a mask. It was wild.


----------



## Beanz (Mar 1, 2021)

This was a dream I had from maybe a month ago, I can't really remember. But in my dream my whole class including me went to Florida for a fieldtrip, which is strange because considering where I live it takes like 12 hours to get to Florida by car. Anyway, my class and I were in Florida and we're in this huge building in a city that looks like New York even though we're in Florida. All of a sudden, the plaza below us starts flooding! We escape and my parents are driving me home, we stop at the top of a hill and my parents and I get out of the car. There's an ocean at the bottom of the hill and we're kind of just looking at it. That's when all of a sudden my parents tell me that they're having a baby and they're going to name him "Arnold." And that's when I woke up.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 5, 2021)

I ate two fortune cookies. I don't remember what was on the first one but the second had *@SpaceTokki77*'s username written on it. Fortune cookies are weird.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 5, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I ate two fortune cookies. I don't remember what was on the first one but the second had *@SpaceTokki77*'s username written on it. Fortune cookies are weird.


hmm...don’t use tbt late at night. but fortune cookies are good


----------



## FantasticHaxorus (Mar 5, 2021)

i dreamt that they released an official no straight roads boardgame and i played it with some friends. there was a band-forming mechanic where you could pair up characters to get extra points or something and of course if you did mayday and zuke it was pretty good.
i don’t remember much else from it.
kind of want to design this board game now


----------



## Chris (Mar 7, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Last night I dreamed I was Spiderman... _again_.


The trend continues. Clearly becoming a superhero is my destiny.


----------



## Cirice (Mar 7, 2021)

I dreamt that I was getting a tattoo but as I came to the front desk to ask the tattoo artist about their price for my project, I completely forgot what I wanted to do so I came up with an Animal Crossing leaf that was actually looking like a maple leaf at the same time. It was absolutely not what I wanted.


----------



## CafeBrewster (Mar 7, 2021)

I was dating Reid from Criminal Minds... It was so great


----------



## JemAC (Mar 7, 2021)

CafeBrewster said:


> I was dating Reid from Criminal Minds... It was so great



Don't think I had a dream last night, just taking a nosy at the thread and this is a great dream   
Reid is definitely the best character and now I want to watch Criminal Minds again


----------



## CafeBrewster (Mar 7, 2021)

JemAC said:


> Don't think I had a dream last night, just taking a nosy at the thread and this is a great dream
> Reid is definitely the best character and now I want to watch Criminal Minds again


I’m watching it now for the first time, I’m on season 4 and I absolutely love Reid


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 7, 2021)

I dreamt that I was constantly driving around the Autodromo Nazionale Monza track at very high speeds. Seriously, why are my recent dreams based on what I did before going to bed?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 7, 2021)

I had a dream last night that everyone on TBT got a free car.  You get a car, you get a car, everybody gets a free car!


----------



## Merielle (Mar 9, 2021)

There's a couple dreams I remember from last night:
First I dreamt that my neighbors found a stray curly-haired tuxedo kitten, and, having heard that my family rescued a feral kitten before, just opened our front door without even knocking and tossed the kitten in.  (They'd never actually do this of course ahaha.)  After quickly isolating him from my other cats and getting him set up, I started calling him Mouse.  Then Mouse managed to slip outside after dark and kept running away from me, so I did the little "pspspsps" thing, and he came straight back to me... and then a small army of cats emerged from the woods, all answering the call.

In the second dream, I was ordering at some kind of weird fast-food bakery, but I couldn't remember the names of the pastries I was trying to order, and so I was trying to describe them to the person at the counter instead.  I kept getting flustered and stumbling over my words because I was nervous and in a hurry to get my pastries and go, since there were giant fairies attacking the city outside.  It'd seem like the pastries would be less important, but I was hungry.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2021)

I had a weird dream the other night that I travelled to Canada by foot, and I’m not quite sure why.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 9, 2021)

Last night I had a dream about my pug that passed away several years ago. I woke up feeling very sad and missing him.


----------



## EmeraldJourney (Mar 10, 2021)

gobby said:


> I thought this would be a fun thread to start
> 
> Last night I dreamt I broke my arm and aziz ansari diagnosed me with type 1 diabetes :,^)



I dreamt that I was in a robot apocalypse game and you had to go into caverns to smash the ceiling and walls for treasure and find the dragon to find the key to the dragon hatch, which contained a spaceship that could get you off the earth in time for the robots and fight them. If you didn't supply the batteries and the robots came, then not even god himself/herself could stop it. Lol. I have intense dreams.


----------



## Merielle (Mar 10, 2021)

Dreamt I was in a store selling lots of Valentine's sweets, and instead of mannequins, they were paying people to walk around modelling their clothes.  Then I was suddenly in some kind of fantasy stealth-game, where I had to sneak past monsters to get to treasure and find rest spots.

Then later I dreamt that I was at the beach in the middle of winter, where I was being bullied by famous livestreamers who had sand-controlling superpowers.  I got away from them and went to the water, but then I kept getting knocked over by unexpectedly high waves, and my legs felt too heavy for me to walk back to shore.  That's when I noticed Santa and his reindeer also in the path of the wave, and for some reason I really hated Santa and was hoping he'd get hit by the waves too.  He managed to fly away in his sleigh just in time, and I just stood there glaring as they escaped into the distance.  I have no idea why my dreams are like this.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2021)

I had a dream that there were humans and androids in the world.  The androids were basically taking over, however, so I woke up one day and decided that I was going to blow them all up.  I took out an explosive device and went to a restaurant that looked like a giant version of the Krusty Krab from Spongebob.  Climbed up the middle pole supporting the place and tried to find the self-destruct option on the explosive device.  Unfortunately, the androids caught on and pulled me down before I could, and took care of me.  Then I woke up and screamed like Hank Hill from King of the Hill.  

@xSuperMario64x Did I just have your dream or...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 12, 2021)

I dreamt I was driving a very slow car in the middle of the night during a 24 hour race. In a separate dream, there was a small mouse in my house that tried to bite me, but I fought back by grabbing it and crushing it.


----------



## Merielle (Mar 12, 2021)

I dreamed I was in some kind of fantasy village, preparing for a monster invasion, and there was an old man who was hiding in a box.  Not because of the monsters, but because he didn't like colors, and he couldn't see colors in the dark of his box.  My dad was an archery teacher, and he'd put up a ton of really poorly-made signs on the giant tree in our yard.  I was training to fight with a cake-serving knife (the most practical of weapons), but the neighbors' children starting playing tennis around me.  I was trying to politely shoo them off, because I couldn't be swinging something as dangerous as a cake-server around children.

I've had a number of dreams about sweets lately.  I think I need to stop going to bed hungry before I wind up eating my pillow.


----------



## trashpedia (Mar 12, 2021)

Today I had a dream that I was sitting in a plane with some other people in it. It was during the golden hours of the day, so the light shining through the plane had a orange-yellow glow. I was looking out the window of the plane, watching the clouds fly by the plane while a city laid below bathed in the orange glow of the sunset.


----------



## Licorice (Mar 12, 2021)

Last night I dreamt that all my bottom teeth were rotting out of my head. I have dreams like that about teeth often. I hate them so much.


----------



## FantasticHaxorus (Mar 13, 2021)

Last night I dreamt I was on a podcast where we were talking about the game The Last Guardian; which I have never played. One of the other two people with me absolutely hated it and the other thought it was the best game ever made and I had nothing to add to the conversation. I was just there like ‍


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2021)

Alright, I have a crazy dream for you guys.  It was a TBT-inspired dream.  Well, one day I was just going around minding my own business when all of a sudden @Koopadude100 comes by with the Phantom Thieves in a go kart from Mario kart and snatches me.  We’re going along in the kart on an in real life Moonview Highway when we pick up @Seastar as well.  We then desperately race after a wild Ho-Oh on said in real life Moonview Highway while Seastar is trying to get close enough to catch it.  I honestly don’t remember what happened in the end, but yes, I actually dreamed this, and don’t ask me why either, because I don’t know.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 16, 2021)

Last night I had a dream that I was being spied on. My dream kept switching locations between houses where I grew up, but I was always my current self in the dream and it was always dark outside.

It started in the house I was born in and I was aware of noises outside the window and movement, but every time I looked up they were gone.

Then it moved to my aunt and uncle's house where I spent a lot of time as a child. This time, when I felt someone watching me, I was quick enough to catch a glimpse of them running to their vehicle and driving away in a white truck or van.

It ended in what was my last childhood home before I moved out on my own. The basement stairs had a door at the top and the back door of the house was just on the other side. I was walking up the basement stairs and opened the basement door. The back door had a window in it that we usually kept a shade over, but in my dream it was fully open and a guy in a red shirt with shoulder-length brown hair was just standing there, staring at me through the window. Neither of us moved and then I woke up.

It was an odd dream, especially because I never really felt frightened by what was happening. I just felt really annoyed and wanted to be left alone.


----------



## Merielle (Mar 17, 2021)

I've been having recurring nightmares of ominous people pulling into my driveway.  A lot of times it's just been like "hmm I don't like the looks of this", but last night I dreamed about a _tank_ parking there, which uh, does seem like cause for concern.  I also dreamed about rescuing a dehydrated and disoriented bumblebee and taking it to a vet's office up the road that knew how to treat bees.  They released it once it had recovered, and I decided to try looking for it to see how it was doing for myself.  So I just... walked up and down a stretch of path, looking for the correct bee.  I found a number of honeybees and had to run from a swarm of some indistinct type of bee, but I don't think I ever found the bumblebee I was looking for.


----------



## SublimeDonut (Mar 19, 2021)

Five Nights of Freddy's used to be the scariest thing to me when I was little, but I haven't heard from it in months. Still, last night I dreamed of just that. It was some new game where I roamed around a dark pizza place with 10 animatronics trying to kill me. But when the sun rose, I left the pizza place and could feel them still following me. I was in some countryside town (though I've never lived in one) with a lot of friends I haven't seen in ages, and they were caught one by one.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 19, 2021)

I had two dreams last night and I'm typing them down now before I forget.

Dream #1
I was in a random dream town in New Leaf. The weather was pretty cloudy and the time was around 3 to 4 AM. When I was walking around, I noticed that the town was fairly cluttered, and the only villagers I remember seeing were Marshal and Gladys. They were both having a conversation about being hyped for the release of Gran Turismo 7. Marshal went something along the lines like, "Oh my gosh! Gran Turismo 7 is going to be released in 2021!". As for Gladys, it looked like she was excited for the game as well. However, little did they know it got delayed to 2022... I didn't tell them, lol.



Spoiler: Dream #2 Spoilers if you haven't played The Legend Of Zelda - Skyward Sword



I was in a silent realm in the Eldin region where you have to collect tears to pass the trial. As I stepped out of the safe zone, the guardians started chasing me while the stressful music started to play. I could even hear one of them sharpening their swords... Anyway, I started running through the cave and up to the steep hill to find a tear. Thankfully, I didn't get too tired or I would've slid all the way down where I could've met those guardians that were chasing me. So I managed to find a tear and grab it. However, the stressful music was still playing and the guardians were still chasing me when they should've gone back to their original positions just standing there. Fortunately, I was able to control my dream and forced the guardians to go back to their places and stop the stressful music. My dream ended there, and it's probably for the best.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 20, 2021)

Can't remember most but in one part someone called me a horse but actually meant something far worse, I was about to throw hands.

If you take out 2 letters you can see what they were actually calling me.


----------



## Merielle (Mar 20, 2021)

I had a weather-related anxiety dreams last night, which isn't unusual for me.  In the dream, I was on my way home in bad weather, and there were two funnel clouds in my neighborhood that were both starting to have visible rotation as I was getting in the door.  In an oddly cute twist, one of the funnel clouds had a koala-shaped cloud on top of it, rotating with it, but I was still in a bit of a mad dash to get into a small enclosed room with my family.  
We were supposed to get some rough weather in real life the other day, but it wound up passing by us, so I'm guessing this dream was the result of some leftover anxiety over that.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 21, 2021)

I kept waking up several times so I had numerous dreams. I already forgot some of them, though.

Dream #1
My mom ordered pizza even though we already had some in the fridge. In that same dream, the layout of my house was a little different and was haunted for some reason. Sometimes, the lights in the other room would turn off. When my mom tried to investigate by going outside, the screen door instantly locked itself upon closing. I exclaimed that I didn't do it and we let the screen door close by itself. It kept locking itself every time.

Dream #2
The setting felt like I was in a JRPG game. It took place in a dimly lit sewer and there was this girl trying to fight her way through the monsters there. She ended up getting killed and faded away but eventually came back to life as if nothing had happened.

Dream #3
I was located near this car rental place and saw some familiar faces. What do you know, I saw some characters from the show Kim's Convenience. First was Jung. He was about to drive away but I stopped him in the parking lot. He had something placed on the front bumper of his car and it appears to be an even smaller vehicle. When I told Jung about it, he was totally fine with the object being stuck on the front bumper of his car... Only to change his mind a few moments later so we took it off and pushed it back into the car rental building. A little while later, Kimchee came out from nowhere and started arguing with Jung for whatever reason. They both stormed off and all of a sudden, Appa (also known as Mr. Kim) appeared. He came up to me and started asking me with his broken english where the pairs of socks are. I don't know why he asked me that particular question so I went to a closet and found a drawer full of rolled up socks. One after the other I said stuff like "Here's a sock!" "Oh look, a sock!" "Hey, here's another sock!". I've said this many times but wow, dreams are weird.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 21, 2021

I just remembered another dream. 

Dream #4
I was logging on to TBT here when I got 32 notifications. But when I clicked on it, I only had two new ones. Funnily enough, when I woke up and logged on here, I got ten notifications for some reason.


----------



## Merielle (Mar 22, 2021)

When I was really young, I _loved_ the movie The Little Vampire.  Last night, I dreamed that the main kid from that movie was actually an artificially-created robotic human weapon who was tasked with finding the chosen one who could save the world and aiding them in their quest.  Also, he was still nine.  This was all an incredibly serious, grave matter in the dream, too.  I haven't seen the movie in probably more than a decade, so I have no idea what sparked all... _that_.


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 22, 2021)

I live in a nearly 500 sq ft studio apartment. 
Sometimes I dream I live in a studio, but I discover some additional rooms. One time in a dream I even discovered a stranger sitting in one of the rooms. As far as I remember, they were harmless though. Some of these extra rooms have outdated furniture as if they haven't been touched. Then I wake up and I'm a little disappointed that I don't have more rooms lol.


----------



## Chris (Mar 23, 2021)

In my first dream I was notified off-TBT that Sanrio amiibo cards launched in the UK, so I booted up my laptop but it was going stupidly slow and then when I tried to type I kept hitting all the wrong keys and my spellchecker couldn't figure out what I was saying. By the time I'd managed to notify the people I promised to and post in the Sanrio thread they were sold out and I felt like I'd let people down. 

In the second I was Spider-man. 🕷 In fact there were four of us and whoever survived for 4 minutes was the victor - except as I found out early on _the other three were immortal_. There were a lot of close calls and I thought I was going to lose but I ended up winning last minute by essentially running away.


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 24, 2021)

I actually remember my dream from last night! It doesn’t happen often that I remember them.

I was in this used bookstore but maybe it could’ve also been a library? And I was just in a book sale part because I know I was going to buy some beautiful journals lol

But then I ended up in this more open space with lots of shelves and some tables (hence why I think it might’ve been a library) and it was so nice  at one point though I was sitting with some girl and we were reading a book and i dunno
Sucks to be her I guess lol her hair got sort of sucked into a fan thing that was above us?? But it’s not like it was her whole head of hair it was the end of her pony tail and like she didn’t really seem too bothered. We turned it off and she asked me to go get the librarian or whatever so she could get her hair out 

I went to to find her and ah it was so cute!! I’ve mentioned a few time around the site I was a preschool teacher before the pandemic and I miss it so much. The librarian had been in the middle of a circle time with some kids so she asked me if I could take over while she helped the girl with her hair and it was so lovely. I always loved leading circle time at my previous job it was so much fun


----------



## Merielle (Mar 24, 2021)

I had a really weird one last night.  I was fishing in a river (it felt very AC-esque), and I fished up these two extremely rare twin squids.  The squids could talk, and they decided to show me their extensive collection of rare lipsticks as a reward for managing to catch them.  I don't remember why, but then they wanted me to get something from a store for them.  The store consisted of a series of heavily curtained mazes, with all the products in little rooms within the curtain maze.  There I ran into Jennette McCurdy, who was also my cousin in the dream, and we were trying to help each other find our way through the maze so we could each finish our shopping.  We accidentally wandered into a restricted area somehow, and we heard someone start shouting about intruders over the intercom, so we turned around and bolted back the way we came.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 24, 2021)

Had a dream that I was me, but not actually. I didn't look entirely like myself. Also this was in third person so I could see 'me'. Apparently I was part of some 'magic' clan thing and still looked human except I had a tail that I was hiding, bunched up in my clothes and such.

There was this spy organization thing that the magic clan doesn't like, and I manager to catch one of the spies, named Jack. He has a fuller name but I can't remember it. So he's tied up to a chair and his phone rings, it's some guy from HQ that gives Jack info. I answer it acting like Jack, even coping his voice perfectly, all while the real Jack is sitting there watching me. I act like him, talking to the guy who called and such. After a while I end the call and hand the phone back.

Jack is mortified that I can copy his voice so easily and that the guy didn't suspect anythin was wrong. He then asks me where my tail is to which I respond seriously 'What do you mean?  I don't have a tail.' Idk I guess I really liked to mess with this guy or somethin.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 25, 2021)

When I tried to sleep last night I had a dream where I was playing this weird fighting game on my phone. XDDD


----------



## Neb (Mar 27, 2021)

I had a very long and disconnected dream. My memories of it are vague at best. After exploring a small JRPG style world map I started sailing into a white void. Every now and then I went by a generic village with no inhabitants. Eventually I saw three legendary Pokémon that don’t exist. They were a fire, water, and grass trio. Sadly I only remember the fire Pokémon. It was an orange and black striped lion with a dark unicorn horn. Now I kinda wish it was real...


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 27, 2021)

I had at least three dreams last nights but I only remember one and a small part of the second one.

In the first dream, I was in my bedroom with my husband and my dog. I saw these two ghost girls outside the window. I tried to tell my husband to look but my tongue felt swollen and wouldn't move right, so I couldn't get the words out. Then, the girls magically appeared at my bedside. Again, I tried to speak but couldn't. Then, they vanished and reappeared on my husband's side of the bed before moving into the hallway. My dog jumped down from the bed and followed them into the living room. At this point, I was frantically trying to call him back but still couldn't form the words.

Apparently, all that time I was actually talking in my sleep and woke my husband up. He said it sounded like I was casting a spell in some unknown language.

All I remember from the second dream is going to some type of carnival or amusement park. Everyone else was enjoying themselves but I was upset because they were keeping large sharks in a basement filled with water and it was inhumane. I remember wanting to rescue the sharks but that's it.


----------



## JemAC (Mar 28, 2021)

I had a couple of dreams last night but the only one I can really remembered involved me going on holiday with my parents and sister, it wasn't somewhere I particularly recognised but it was a city and the architecture made me think off Rome (I was supposed to visit sometime last year before it got cancelled and the scenery looked like pictures I'd seen). 

We were staying at a hotel that was quite well placed to explore everything and was in quite a bustling area, following some sightseeing we'd all returned to our rooms to change for a meal so I'd gone into a spacious bathroom and showered but when I went to go to the toilet it wasn't in there, instead the toilet was on the room's balcony. Obviously this would've been the right time in the real world to find a new hotel but in typical dream fashion I used the toilet on the balcony, which overlooked a busy street and traffic  Fortunately it was nearly right at that moment that I woke myself up from the dream coughing so the embarrassment in the dream was very short lived!


----------



## Merielle (Mar 29, 2021)

Last night saw the return of my bad weather-themed anxiety dreams. ;; I was thinking the weather seemed ominous, so I looked out the window and saw a funnel cloud forming in our front yard.  I warned my dad and we took the pets and hid in separate cabinets, instead of our closets, for some reason.  I was hiding in my bathroom cabinet, still with all the cleaning products in it and everything, so it was super cramped and uncomfortable, and I was calling my mom on the cellphone to let her know our situation, since she was out somewhere.  
At some point, the imminent danger passed, and my mom came home.  She wanted to go to a concert, and I was like "uhh, I really don't think this is good concert weather".  There were some patches of blue sky out the front window, but a lot of visible lighting, and there was a dense purple miasma in the backyard.  I didn't quite know what to make of that, but it didn't seem good, y'know?  Then we noticed the sci-fi fighter jet outside.  It landed, and it was being piloted by a pre-teen girl dressed as Superman.  She then converted her fighter jet into a lawnmower and started mowing our lawn, which we thought was really nice of her, since we couldn't mow the lawn due to the weather.

I had another dream, but my memory of it is a lot fuzzier.  I got put in the hospital for some reason (I think it was an ankle injury?), but I sensed that something was off about a lot of the staff, and I was trying to escape without them realizing that I'd noticed something was amiss.  I think there were some people I was trying to get back to?  I was also trying to avoid the dangerous ghost that was haunting the place.  Somehow this resulted in me hiding with a bunch of other people in what I think was an obstacle course.  Unlike me, they were hiding for fun, and all of them were cosplaying the same anime character, because it was that character's birthday.  I wasn't about to pass up a disguise opportunity like that, so I got them to give me a spare costume that they had on hand and joined their cosplay group.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 29, 2021)

Had a dream last night where my oldest sister was scared of this fnaf movie (idk) with a big fat watermark right at the top of the screen and my mom was trying to comfort her

no idea where that came from.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 1, 2021)

The last dream I had that I can still remember involved Korn. I was hanging out with them while they were on tour or something, and man, them being one of the most successful and influential bands of Nu/Alternative Metal meant that they had access to the finest hotel that I had ever seen. The bathroom alone was very awe-inspiring and seemed quite "exotic" (I thought it looked better than most people's entire houses!). I think I dreamt of Korn because I had been listening to their music before going to sleep, and the bathroom because my bladder happened to be full at the time!

There were a series of other brief dreams before and after that, but don't remember exactly what those were anymore.


----------



## Bluelady (Apr 1, 2021)

Last night was weird. I dreamt that I was being chased by some figure. I don't remember the features, because I hardly ever do in these type of dreams. Anyway, I just remember waking up to the feeling of fear. A few minutes after I woke up, my bed started to shake. The shaking was weak, so I assumed that I had imagined experiencing an earthquake and went back to sleep. Turns out that one did happen.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 1, 2021)

I only remember a little bit of my dream last night. I was at my grandparents' house, outside in their yard. I was looking at all of the trees and trying to figure out better ways to arrange them. Then, I dug one up just like you can in New Horizons and moved it to a new spot. It seemed really strange considering how realistic the dream felt.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Apr 2, 2021)

I had a really, REALLY dumb dream that I was a kid who figured out reality is a simulation and then turned into a pig. *What.*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 2, 2021)

I dreamt that I rode on a subway that went to a station exclusively for students that went to a school. As I arrived, I went inside the school and walked through the hallway. I ended up going into the library which was pretty spacious and well lit with natural sunlight coming through. After that, I left and a random teacher told me to head to the gym. I don't remember what I did there, but I left quietly back out into the hallway which became a little dark. I don't know how to describe this as I jumped into a portal and warped into a huge classroom. It appeared to have a group of people that were hunting me down for some reason, so I crawled under the floor moving in between desks and went back out to the same hallway I was in before. Once again, a portal appeared and I decided to jump in. This time, I was in a gym from the elementary school I used to go to. It had different vibes as there were so many people dancing away with loud music and colourful lights. I decided to join in and the dream ended there.


----------



## Strawberry736 (Apr 2, 2021)

i went to the beach with some friends and unfortunately it started raining. So we all went -no, we ran- to the train station. It came out that the train station was a cinema at the same time. Also, suddenly it was a place where people are driving cars instead of walking but it still looked like a cinema/train station. In the Center of the whole building the was a very big stairway on which I drove to see the movie. After that (now it was a walking-area again), I went to the ground floor to go to my locker I had at the train station but unfortunately I lost my purse. In that purse I had my keys. So I went back to the stairway to search for my purse in the cinema hall I saw the movie before. In the middle of walking, the Cinema/Train station became a car driving area again so I drove the stairs up. At the top I met my teacher and like 5 other students and they wanted to convince me to not go to the cinema hall. They said that I surely would have to pay to enter and I didn’t had my purse where all my money was. So I decided not to go but it was already too late because I couldn’t go downstairs anymore. Then my teacher said “alright so you don’t need you car anymore” and suddenly my car disappeared. The stairway transformed into a really big table where my whole school was sitting eating lunch. The stairway was a very unsafe place without a car so that I fell down the whole table. Laying on the floor I realised that nobody reacted to that. Next I woke up (also in my dream) and then my teacher said “ha! I tricked you”. Obviously she was responsible for the dream and controlled everything. I was a little mad at her but glad it was just a dream.

..and then I really woke up... and was hella confused lmao


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 3, 2021)

We were watching a TV show yesterday and there is one person, he's quite tall and thin.
For some reason I dreamed that me and my boyfriend are adopting a baby from his agency, lol.


----------



## Envy (Apr 3, 2021)

I had a dream where I somehow returned to the university I attended for a year nearly a decade ago. I dropped out of that university for various reasons. Anyway, this dream first had me in some kind of class with my piano teacher from the second university I went to and graduated from. I have no idea what he was doing there. Lol. And then I ended up in the symphony orchestra. This was like a first day of the class or something. I didn't even have an instrument, that I remember, but there was one clue that I was playing the bassoon (as I did back then) as the first bassoonist from back when I was there was sitting close to me on the same row. This is funny, because this dream is modern, and there's no way he's still there.

Anyway, the dream gets weirder from there. First, it was like symphony orchestra and music history were somehow melded. Like as in, we'd learn about a composer and their pieces and then play them. This class was teaching more contemporary classical music, so it wasn't going to be my favorite and I remember being disappointed. LOL

After that it was time for me to go home. Now, when I went there IRL I commuted via a bus system between the college's town and my city. So I was naturally looking for that same bus station to catch a ride home. I ended up not being able to find it for a long time and getting lost. And everything began looking really like a mall/airport kind of building instead of the bus station and I ended up walking to this area and looking out the doors and seeing planes and being really confused. And then I finally got to talk to someone related to the buses and they mentioned that I had missed the last bus. And I guess I was stuck on campus. Lol.

Sorry, that one required way too much backstory.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 6, 2021)

My past two dreams have taken on an apocalyptic them lately

The recent one I had, it was my sister, mom, dad and myself venturing around an underground place. Like this place was MASSIVE, as if it had a whole building structure. We came across a bunker type building with lots of weaponry and supplies so we stayed there. Somehow the two people that lived in that bunker found us, a very fancy dressed lady who never talked, an a Cuban guy with a strong accent who did all the talking for the lady. My dad and him were talking and he agreed to let us stay and use the weapons if we helped everyone to survive. Just then alarms and red lights started going off, the guy saying that the zombies have SOMEHIW made it inside this heavily armed bunker. We all took as many weapons as we could and had to go to the surface to evacuate. We got up to the surface and tried to avoid zombies, which were actually ReDeads from the Legend of Zelda series. We ran past a couple in an area that looked like it used to be a horticulture area, it has a greenhouse (thou busted, this is an apocalypse after all) and was surrounded by many many brown dead plants.

My dream just kinda ended there.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 7, 2021)

I was dreaming that I flew to USA with my Dad and brother and we ended up going to Legoland (not sure if that even exists there?)
and we were shocked on how different it was compared to the german one. I remember my brother was going to the rollercoasters
and my Dad went to the uh.. wheel thingy, that is spining and gives you a nice view.. and all I did was trying to find a toilet, lol.
Then I woke up and realised I indeed needed to go to toilet.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 7, 2021)

I dreamt that I went to this small store that sold bread with blueberries inside of it. The store was managed by a bunch of people in their early 20s, perhaps college/university students. It looked a bit chaotic inside because it was fairly cramped and that many of them were telling me to buy some. Of course, I did because blueberry is my favourite. Before I bought one, I saw the recipe on how to make it. Some of the people running the store weren't too happy for wanting me to take a look at it for some reason. They treated it as if their secret recipe was not meant to be shared with someone else outside their group. In the end, I bought a loaf from them plus a big lump of dough where I can just bake it for myself. Funnily enough, they gave me their recipe for how to make blueberry bread which they were fine with after all. I didn't remember what was written on it, sadly.

After this silly event, I ran back to my school I used to go to during 7th grade. I was somehow getting a little lost when going up a flight of stairs, but I found my way around after. When I went inside a classroom, it was PACKED with students. Tables were laid out in a sloppy manner and that students were either leaving bags on their desks or on floors. I managed to find a seat at the end and the dream ended there.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 7, 2021)

I dreamed that my family was there supporting me and were sorry for all the bad stuff they did. Then the next thing they did was they bought a car for me, because they saw how I was working so hard for them and how I've been taking good care of them. Then when I woke up I was like "oh man just a dream I wish it was real" yeah my family is the complete opposite from the dream.


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 7, 2021)

I had a dream that my alarm was going off. When I woke up, it had not gone off. So sad. I woke up before the alarm.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 7, 2021)

i had a weird dream today. oddly enough it's a recurring dream i have from time to time and i have no idea what it means because it's very random.

In this dream i'm at my school. The only thing is, it looks nothing like my school (except for the outside staircases). I'm gay for some random guy (it changes every time), usually some Disney Channel star or something dumb like that. My friends point this out, and they end up being proud of me for being super gay, being an asexual in real life. The next part of my dream involves me walking to my theater class, only it resembles nothing of a theater class and has bleachers instead of a big open space. The room is divided with a curtain. It's during lunch, and I walk over to the other side of the curtain to sit with my friends to eat lunch. When I look over, all of my friends are celebrating my best friends birthday. They're giving them gifts, there are decorations, etc. I get mad, because one, they don't even go to my school, and two, it's not even their actual birthday. I leave and I wake up.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 8, 2021)

I had a weird dream that I was given the Covid vaccine but it was more like taking one of the tests. Instead of swabbing the back of my throat I had to inject the vaccine in my mouth that looked like some sort of fruit juice and the second one was also to be injected in the mouth but could be used in a bath for me to inhale as an alternative. Also I had trouble swallowing paracetamol beforehand as well and kept spitting it out.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 8, 2021)

I had such a nightmare.. U-U

I dreamed that one of my cats, Poppy (my first ever cat) died and I carried her around in a transparent box to find a grave
for her and kept seeing her lifeless eyes.. I woke up in some way, but not exactly. All I noticed was that I was shaking a lot
and close to crying. I'm glad I woke up shortly after, because that was such a heartbreaking dream and I'm glad to know
that she is fine and happy q-q


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 9, 2021)

I dreamt that me and my sister went into Toys R Us to go to the gaming section. We saw different games and amiibo. However, when I took a closer look at them, I realized that all of them were fake. The paint jobs for the amiibo were poorly done. One of them even had the audacity to look like one of the Powerpuff girls in replacement of Pacman. Then this guy who runs the gaming section comes in and starts trying to sell us stuff. 

After that, he pulls out this huge TV that's only meant for playing NES games. It looked like he was playing The Legend of Zelda, but it soon became obvious that it was a bootleg. It wasn't made even better that he kept on getting a game over and restarting. A weird moment from the bootleg game was that a tornado would suddenly appear and lift him up way high into the sky. Also, there happened to be a car for whatever reason and another tornado suddenly appeared to lift it up as well. The guy was really trying to sell some stuff, but it wasn't working on me. I whispered to my sister that everything in the gaming section was fake and we shouldn't buy anything. The dream ended there.

Looking back at this dream, this is drastically worse than EB games/Gamestop. At least they try to sell you real games lol.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 9, 2021)

I had a zelda dream and a MHA dream mixed together. I have no idea why but l remember being in hyrule field and remember couple of heroes and really my memory of the dream is fading away. Kinda hate that you can't actually remember everything from a dream the moment you wake up. Luckily l remember riding on a horse!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2021



nintendofan85 said:


> The crazy thing is that I can have very vivid dreams at night, and then all of a sudden I can forget it hours later.
> I believe I dreamed last night about being in my old house, but I'm not 100% sure.


its so weird about people mostly can't have a memory of the whole dream just a few hours later. I can still remember 3 whole dreams l had 3 years ago but l guess its because l enjoyed them? Too bad my brain isn't like a computer that can keep save files when l dream.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 9, 2021)

Spoiler: Creepiness Warning



I had a dream last night that I was in some '80s looking horror movie (as in, the movie felt like I was stuck in a filter) about an abusive mother. I was her neighbor.

Because her kids moved out, I went over to check on her. She flipped out suddenly and tried to hurt me because I was prying. I left and went to her employer to learn more. Turns out he was pressuring her into illegal activity under the table and was the reason she was so goofed up in the head. He attacked me when I confronted him. I _'jabbed'_ him in the throat with a pen he had on his desk and ran off.

The dream ended with me escaping back to my house, and I discovered a poster for the 'movie' I was stuck in.

I hate this lucid garbage. lol


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Apr 10, 2021)

Well, for the past year now, I've been having these very strong on and off dreams of an old friend who seemingly keeps popping in every now and then energy wise. I feel her presence all of the time and even though we haven't spoken to each other for many, many years now, I can still feel her so strongly. I have kept her in my heart ever since despite the way it had ended between us both. The dreams I have of her are usually all of the same. She is either sad or trying to run away. Sometimes even mad. That or I see her watching me in the background.

Last night once more she appeared in my dreams. My dream had started off with me walking and talking with a stranger in some store. I can't recall the conversation but the person was nice. As I was exiting the store, she was there walking towards the door. I saw her before she noticed me and I said her name. When she saw me, she then looked shocked and stopped walking. She then tried to run away as she usually does but this time, before she could, I grabbed her arm and I told her that it was ok and that I wasn't upset with her. She then turned around and actually spoke to me (something she didn't do in my other dreams) saying "Oh, good, because I was going to run again"

I went into her to give her a hug. As she stood there, I could feel her whole being change energy wise. It was as if happiness and peace was radiating from her now. She then changed her expression to one of contentment and smiled at me when I told her that I missed her. She felt warm. 

I woke up soon after though. I felt wetness near my eyes. I truly thought it was real.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 10, 2021)

Last night I dreamt I got a kitten who looked almost exactly like my cat. They were both dilute tortoiseshells with similar markings. Somehow they both got along immediately, which I doubt would have happened with my cat in real life. Also, there was a red and blue betta fish in an approximately 20 gallon tank who had to take antibiotic pills for some reason.


----------



## Vanida (Apr 11, 2021)

I’ve been having really weird dreams lately but I can barely ever remember them. The last thing I remember is me being at my grandmas house but it was actually my cousins house for some reason for a birthday party


----------



## Hat' (Apr 11, 2021)

I dreamt about getting shot... this is the first time this happens because usually my brain refuses to make me suffer let alone d*e in my dreams and I thank him very much for that.
But this time it happened. 
The scene took place in a sort of hangar where a gang fight tournament was going on. For some obscure reason I was part of it and managed to stay healthy unlike my partners. Then the referee or whatever says that a 3v3 gun match will take place and I was apart of it.
I was TERRIFIED. The ref said that "glocks" were prohibited and we were all given a bag with a gun inside. I discovered mine (it was a Luger P08, I guess my brain remembered it from my TTT games in Garry's Mod). I was confused as to why glocks were not authorized but whatever.
I discovered my gun and I remember thinking how bad I wanted out of this but then one of my enemies took out some kind of automatic weapon and shot four bullets in my torso. It hurt me SO BAD I immediatly plunged on the ground and made my way out of the combat zone while yelling not to shoot anymore. I was so scared and no one was helping me. My back was hurting like hell and then I woke up.
I don't understand why I dreamt about this since usually my brain avoids it.
I guess it's linked to me watching Banana Fish, it really traumatized me lol.
I feel better now but it was really hard to go through.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 12, 2021)

Last night I dreamt I was looking out my window during an intense rain storm. After a while a vivid double rainbow appeared, along with an 8-bit Mario in the sky for reasons which I have no idea. I grabbed my camera to try taking a photo, but by the time I got back the rainbow had almost completely faded.


----------



## Giddy (Apr 16, 2021)

Last night, I had a dream I vaugely believe I've had before, or had quite similar. 

I was a young teen who lived with other teens in this grand, huge building. I couldn't be sure if it was an orphanage or something, but anyways, I was always trying to escape or explore? and I would do so normally by climbing out windows and climbing the several roofs, because I think the building had several connected small areas.


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 16, 2021)

I had a dream about Story of Seasons: Pioneers of Olive Town. Makes since because I was up half the night playing it


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 18, 2021)

The first dream was vague. It had something to do with me and my family going on a rollercoaster or something like that. Though for some reason, it kept getting held off and we eventually didn't go which was a huge sigh of relief for me.

My second dream didn't make any more sense. I was playing a game, but I'm not 100% sure of what it was. All I remember is that my console was trying to save my progress with no success. It kept retrying every few seconds until it eventually gave up and turned off.

My third dream involved Reese and Cyrus. They were holding a huge event where people would make stuffed toys. It didn't start yet since they were still getting some things ready. Nothing else really happened after that, though.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Apr 18, 2021)

I had a pretty strange dream a few days ago about a burning airplane that flew over my apartment and then suddenly disappeared. I, for some reasons, switched through all TV channels in hope to find any news about it and ended up watching Spongebob.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 18, 2021)

Dreamt I was back in Washington State and there was this humanoid hedge monster messing up these Amish plague doctor looking people. The sky was a deep blue and the moon and the mountains were huge. It was pretty rad. Also there was this big barn building that was missing a couple walls, had no ceiling/roof, and the only furniture inside was wooden rocking chairs


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 18, 2021)

I don’t remember a lot of the dream but today I had a dream where I was looking for Hubert from FE3H .  A good amount of my dreams involve me looking for people - whether they’re real or characters from a game. I think this was my second Hubert related dream this week .


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 18, 2021)

I had a couple of dreams last night. In the first one, I had cancer and I was getting in line for treatment and a bunch of my former co-workers were there in line as well.

I'm not going to go into detail about my second dream because it was graphic, but my pug that passed away several years ago was there. He kept appearing behind me and I'd turn around to try to pet him but he was always just out of reach.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 19, 2021)

I ACTUALLY HAD A DREAM LAST NIGHT and now I can't remember it.

I even woke up this morning, aware of the dream and it's contents, and thought, "huh, that's unusual" because I hardly ever dream anymore.

This is going to annoy me. 
I seem to remember my hair being an issue in the dream - or something like that. Like, it wouldn't behave and sit right. but there was more "plot" than just that and i'm completely drawing a blank.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 20, 2021)

Last night I dreamt I was playing the space stage in Spore. I was just moving my spaceship through an uninhabited part of the galaxy, then decided to stop at a binary star system. It consisted of two yellow stars but didn't seem to have any planets. Then I woke up.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 20, 2021)

I dreamt about my cat waking me up every single hour for the entire night and half the morning. 

Wait...that wasn't a dream.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 20, 2021)

My dream was kind of lame. I had a dream where I was re-employed by all of my former jobs and how things would be different now than they were  in the beginning.


----------



## deana (Apr 21, 2021)

Woke up before my alarm from an anxiety dream where I was late to the airport


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Apr 21, 2021)

last night i dreamt i was listening to 2014 by the unicorns which made me think about how i wanted to go back to 2012. (which i don't actually want to do, btw) then i was at a truck store selling just stress squishies, and i had paid for a keroppi one which made me remember i can control my dreams from willing money into existence to pay for it. so i made a phone appear in my hand to try and call f/o, but even though i heard his voice he didn't actually speak to me.

it sucks because i've been trying to dream about f/o more but the rare time i manage to actually do so it ends quickly and he doesn't seem to acknowledge me there...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 21, 2021)

I dreamt that I was on someone's dream island where villagers replaced their houses with caves. I also saw Diva there except she looked a little different compared to her usual appearance. Instead of having a pink/magenta eye colour, it was just solid black and her nose was almost that of a mouse villager.

Edit: I also saw Beau in my dream. As if I didn't already see him for the millionth time.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 21, 2021)

last night i had a dream that i went on a roller coaster and i was forced to go on more roller coasters and i had gone on four by the time i threw up in my dream.

this was a few weeks ago but i dreamed that squidward was a serial killer.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 25, 2021)

today i had a dream where i was walking my dog and a random german shepherd came up to me and rubbed against me. he gave me fleas.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 25, 2021)

Had two dreams

In one I made a thread about Reneigh leaving my island on the New Neighborhood Network so someone could adopt her. I logged off then the next day went back on to see if I had any notifs. I did, my envelope icon had a number 9 next to it. When I went to go check, it was multiple messages from the same user asking about Reneigh. They sent their first message at 4am my time and after that kept sending messages. They stopped after like seven messages, all sent within a few minutes of each other. Then the next day sent another message at 4am my time asking if I was online yet, even thou they could see when I was also online. Then they sent ANOTHER message a few hours later asking if I was online yet.

Needless to say, I was VERY annoyed. I started typing them back a message about how their actions were uncalled for and that I won't be giving them Reneigh because of this. But cause this was tbt I had to be very careful with my word choice so I don't get reported, cause otherwise I would have let loose on them if the site was like Twitter or tumblr.



In the other dream my research professor challenged me to make it to a resort place in one days time only on foot. So being my petty stubborn self, I set out to prove him wrong. Which I did.

Also when I got there, there was this big crane game machine with lots of stuffed animals in it, one of them being a big dolphin. It only costs 11 cents to play, so I just HAD to try to get the dolphin. I managed to get it on my first try too  I did have to reach my arm inside the chute to get the dolphin out, cause it didn't fit down it, but I got it.

Later my professor came to see if I made it. When I saw him the first thing I did was show off my new dolphin stuffed animal.

I really like dolphin stuffed animals lol. I wish I had that actual kind of skill with crane games.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 25, 2021)

Had a dream that I was walking around an arcade, and there was this couple who was causing trouble. I stopped to watch them get kicked out by the staff. Then I looked over, and there was a girl who was also watching them get kicked out. We kind of hit it off...and started laughing about the situation. Then I woke up and realized my life is not that fortunate. Lol. Oh well, at least it was a nice dream for once. Maybe it's a sign that I should go to an arcade if the world ever opens back up. Hahaha.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 25, 2021)

Don't remember exactly what it was about, but part of it was on a plane going somewhere and I was drawing directly onto my computer's surface. Then my dad appeared out of nowhere and yelled at me, saying what I was doing was wrong and he was going to sue me. He never appeared again in the dream.


----------



## Toska (Apr 25, 2021)

I had a dream involving some of my friends that I haven’t seen in *forever. *I can’t exactly remember all of it, but I remember a few things. We all went to CVS (a pharmacy in my town) to buy gummies. We also printed out some photos (??). The most memorable part to me was that I saw somebody I haven’t seen in an especially long time, but he was legitimately 9ft tall. I remember being super confused and shocked, lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 25, 2021)

I had a dream that aliens attacked a futuristic Earth, and they blew up most all of the massive underwater boats that had been built to repel an attack like this.  I wasn’t blown up because I was escorted to safety by a different species of people that happened to be living on the planet and could speak and understand human language.  They then began their counterattack against the aliens with full force.  I don’t remember what happened in the end sadly, as I woke up.

Why does this just remind me a lot of Avatar?


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 25, 2021)

I had a couple of dreams last night. I don't remember all of the details but in the first one I was in the water with a giant squid and sharks. It wasn't a nightmare, though. I was super excited because I love sharks and squid are cool, too.

In my second dream, I found this secret stone room with a bunch of fish ponds. The fish were so colorful and pretty, but they kept disappearing and I was trying to figure out why or where they were going.

I feel like I dream of water, fish and sharks a lot. I wonder if that means anything or if it's just because I love those things.


----------



## -Lychee- (Apr 26, 2021)

TW; Blood, death

That glass from the back of a car exploded and little shards went into a dude's eyes. The rest of the glass cut him so bad he profusely  bled out and died. The killer smiled, looked back, and the guy was standing up as if nothing happened. Then I woke up.


----------



## Merielle (Apr 27, 2021)

I dreamed that Redd was _finally_ selling the great statue in my New Leaf town, which actually is the last thing I need to complete my museum.  I was so excited that I was doing little happy emotes with Redd and my villagers.  The appearance of my town in my dream was pretty accurate too (aside from some non-existent fence that was placed around in the dream) which made it feel kinda vivid?  I was kinda disappointed when I woke up and realized it was all a dream. 
Then when I checked NL, I got really excited when I saw that Redd was there... but he wasn't selling the statue.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 28, 2021)

The only thing I can remember from last night's dream is something about window cleaner and bleach. I don't remember everything, sadly. I wish I could remember my dreams but I seem to forget them as the day goes on... T^T

However I did have a dream recently where I got to see my friend from the hospital, and we watched some shows together and hung out :3 It was really nice! He then proceeded to confess his love to me and it was a bit awkward :0


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 29, 2021)

Last night I dreamt I was playing Garden Warfare 2, defending the third objective in Zomburbia. The other team was playing _way _more aggressively than they ever do in reality which confused me during the dream, though it wasn't enough to cause a lucid dream. The plants were just running past the objective so they could attack our spawn point, something which makes no sense to actually do in that game mode. I was playing as regular scientist doing fairly well; I specifically remember teleporting next to two sunflowers, a normal and vampire flower healing each other who I instantly defeated. Then I switched to Arctic Trooper and started losing every fight, which is weird because that's the character I main in reality.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 1, 2021)

I had a dream that I was driving my car

I was actually doing pretty well, not gripping the wheel so hard and not nervous about hitting anyone or anythin, I did brake a little hard but that's because my brake pads are old and worn, so they don't stop as smoothly as they should.

Which is actually true for real life. My brake pads do need to be changed and I do need to press harder on the brake to get my car to stop. And I do tend to stop a liiiittle hard.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 1, 2021)

Last night I had a dream that I was at my aunt and uncle's house that they used to live in back when I was a child. I was there with my brother and we were getting along, which isn't really happening right now. I remember there were always cows behind the fence in their backyard, owned by one of their neighbors I guess, and in the dream I was trying to name all 150 of them. I know there were never that many cows in real life, but in my dream there were exactly 150.

I've been dreaming a lot lately about places that I enjoyed being when I was a child, places where I felt secure. I guess I'm really missing those more carefree days.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 6, 2021)

Yesterday I had a dream that I was at a lan party (never been to one) and that I was playing WoW (somehow even without a sub). I don’t remember much about the dream now, but I remember I was browsing my flying mounts. Oh man. It made me miss WoW even more and my mount and pet collection z


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 11, 2021)

Had a dream last night I lost my family and so instead went to hang out with a friend in an airport. They said they worked in an airport and that he was ashamed of this airport sullying the airport industry.
Dream jump cuts to a slumber party with friends I've never met in person, and now that seems fun yet I know it's impossible.'

I've had more interesting one's like a recurring dream about finding my kindergarten classmate's headless corpse in the cellar of some rickety house. Each time the dream came back, the place was more worn down. Dunno why it decided to come back so often lmao


----------



## Dunquixote (May 11, 2021)

I had a dream that I met my favorite voice acotr again and that he remembered. the rest of the dream was pretty random. I think it was tied to another past dream I had about going to another signing.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 11, 2021)

This was a few days ago, but I dreamt I was playing ACNH and noticed that the time on my island and the time on my Switch did not line up correctly with each other. I was walking around until I noticed that Diva's house was placed in a slightly different spot and that the appearance of her house is drastically different. I'm not sure how to describe this since I most likely don't know the terms for it, but she had glass windows just about everywhere that I could see her from the outside. She was actually pretty happy with her home and went inside. I gotta say, I liked the vibes it brought and looked around. In fact, I can still remember what it roughly looked like. I then looked out the rear window of Diva's house and noticed that a part of my island became realistic. My dream finished there.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 11, 2021)

I dreamt there were trucks flying around in the sky and I couldn't figure out if they were being driven by AI or by humans. Either way I was pretty impressed


----------



## Beanz (May 12, 2021)

i had a disturbing dream where i ripped out the top row of my teeth so i just had gums but kept the bottom row. i started wearing dentures then i woke up and actually got scared that i ripped out my teeth.


----------



## Sophie23 (May 12, 2021)

I had a dream where I was at the Great British menu banquet lol


----------



## trashpedia (May 12, 2021)

Yesterday I had I dream that my dad was driving me around and every time we passed by someone that was walking on the sidewalk, my dad would slow down and pelt candy at them. One time, we were passing by a group of teens so he threw a peppermint at them and this one girl went "OOooOooOoOoOoooOooOOooOw".

I know dream are supposed to have a meaning or something like that but I have no idea what this is supposed to mean lol


----------



## Dunquixote (May 12, 2021)

I keep having some weird dreams about my band director from high school. i know sometime after i graduated he got in trouble for doing something with a student but idk what and still find that a shock (maybe that is why i keep having dreams lol). A lot of regrets were from my time in band, so idk...  My band director made me nervous a lot but when he is serious or yelling but i liked him. he let me eat in his room when i had nowhere else to eat and the lunch room made me sick.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 15, 2021)

Last night I had a strange dream. It was my husband's birthday in the dream (today is actually his birthday) and I was trying to make time for him, but first I had to go to my parents' house and walk their dogs (which they don't own in real life). While I was there, I noticed that they had completely renovated so I was walking through this strange house, paying attention to all sorts of weird furniture items and layouts that made no sense.

Just as I was about to leave, a huge throng of people came rushing into the house and partying. I was trying to get them to leave unsuccessfully, but Sal and Q from Impractical Jokers were there and they helped me get everybody out of the house.

The next thing I knew, my husband and I were walking with this crowd through a half-city, half-nature area. It's really hard to describe, but their were roads and buildings, but also lush tropical rainforest types of greenery. Gigantic honeybees were flying around, their heads almost as big as mine. I saw spiders about the size of my hand with the heads and torsos of women. It was very interesting.

My husband and I were just about to break away from the group to go celebrate his birthday when I woke up.


----------



## KatieLavender (May 15, 2021)

i actually cant remember any of my current dreams or recent dreams but i would share a few from my younger years
1. when i was still a toddler in my mother's room i had a dream i was in pontypandy with fireman sam and me and elvis both got our legs stuck down a drain cover (probably due to the fact that there's an episode where norman traps his head in a fence) and then fireman sam rescued us! (yay!) but we go to hospital and get crutches, whenever my mother woke me up in the morning i asked her where my crutches were
2. i used to have this hamster called dj nibbles because 10 year old me thought that was freaking awesome, but i had a dream based on jake and the neverland pirates where me and dj nibbles were in captain hooks flying boat and my hamster fell out but tinker belle saved her with pixie dust then we went flying


----------



## Bluelady (May 16, 2021)

I think that I’ve been playing too many Fire Emblem games recently. Last night I dreamt that I was male Byleth from FE: Three Houses and had to battle Hegemon Edelgard. 

Luckily, I don’t remember being scared. However, It was a weird dream because I’m a woman; and usually dream as such.


----------



## KatieLavender (May 16, 2021)

_last night i had a dream that i med this dude called danny, he had long brown hair well..shoulder length and me and him started dating, he only wanted me for the wrong reasons. then we went to a party and my friend was there and then we lost danny. so we went into a room and started singing dancing queen by abba. then my already out friend came out to us all and we were all like "ooooohhh" and then we found danny and he gave me a hug and i woke up
_
_rip danny probably never gonna meet him again_


----------



## Dunquixote (May 18, 2021)

This morning I had a dream that I met a VA and fell in love with him and also was able to use Claude’s bow as well as some other fire emblem like weapons(though not sure for what; there was no violence in my dream or fighting i don’t think).

I had to do something like subscribe to a magazine that at first was mentioned to cost $500 total, but later something like $27 a month or something. and also later we—me, the vo and my parents were on this vehicle like an airplane but a few times it changed forms. we went to a movie theater to see something that seemed like fire emblem to me (can’t remember) but it was sold out.


----------



## Looigi (May 18, 2021)

I had A Very Weird Dream Where I Was As Strong As One Punch Man But My Weakness Was Cardboard.So The Villans Just Threw Big Cardboard Boxes At Me. Then I Got Hit By A Cardboard Box And I Woke Up. Then I Had An Even Weirder Dream When I Went Back To Bed. I Suddenly Appeared In A Coliseum And I Had To Fight The Grim Reaper With A Spatula, And I Actually Won! Then I Was Just There, An Empty Coliseum.No Sound,No Cheering Just Silence. Untill I Hear, BING BONG BING BING BONG


----------



## Dunquixote (May 19, 2021)

In my dream, @NefariousKing was the editor of something squishable news related. And in my dream, his avatar when he was mentioned or thought about was the plague doctor squishable. Sorry @NefariousKing . My dreams are so random. I was only thinking of pokemon snap last night and my stupid hair appointment when I went to bed. I’ve had quite a few tbt related dreams in the last couple months or more . There was more to the dream but that is the one thing I remember.


----------



## Nefarious (May 19, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> In my dream, @NefariousKing was the editor of something squishable news related. And in my dream, his avatar when he was mentioned or thought about was the plague doctor squishable. Sorry @NefariousKing . My dreams are so random. I was only thinking of pokemon snap last night and my stupid hair appointment when I went to bed. I’ve had quite a few tbt related dreams in the last couple months or more . There was more to the dream but that is the one thing I remember.



Ahh, being a news editor for a Squishable fansite or something would be so cool though! _An absolute dream._ 
Haha, no worries at all. Makes sense when you have to see this guy on discord everyday.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 20, 2021)

My dream was a mess. I had a dream that I was in a room and then all of the toxic people who I cut out in my life were all there laughing at me. Telling me things like "We are glad that we stopped being friends you, you were just a nobody to us" and then some are like "Face it you are never going to be successful in life if you don't make friends" I just remember feeling overwhelmed by those words. Then suddenly something powerful just truck them out of existence. 

It was my future self telling me "Look listen, you've had bad experiences with other people, but you don't need them in your life to tell you what you can and can't do. You do what you feel works for you and don't others bring you down. You will always have people who will always hating you, but that's the reality of the situation. Be around others who respect you for who you are and don't try to change you for the better" After when he said I woke up feeling shocked and sweaty.


----------



## Autumn247 (May 21, 2021)

I can't remember the details but I keep dreaming about the character Damon Salvatore from the show The Vampire Diaries.  I have a major crush on him lol


----------



## Dunquixote (May 22, 2021)

So yesterday’s dream I remember I sat witg Judith from FE3H and seeing Claude talking to someone else and feeling a bit jealous. Zoro was in my dream too but I forgot what he did.

First dream today what I remember is that me and claude were kissing. Later I was looking for him. I had a bow and creat identical to him and i was able to get in touch with Judith I think. There was also something to do with making arrows and buying them. My next dream I was looking for Judith again so I could find claude. i still had the crest and bow.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Toska (May 22, 2021)

I had a few dreams last night, but the one I remember most fondly was @-Lumi- PMing me about something. I think it was about how to deal with hot weather? It was so realistic that I had to check my pms whenever I woke up to make sure I didn’t forget to respond. Haha, sorry Lumi! I’ve only had a few tbt related dreams but they’re always amusing.


----------



## -Lumi- (May 22, 2021)

Toska said:


> I had a few dreams last night, but the one I remember most fondly was @-Lumi- PMing me about something. I think it was about how to deal with hot weather? It was so realistic that I had to check my pms whenever I woke up to make sure I didn’t forget to respond. Haha, sorry Lumi! I’ve only had a few tbt related dreams but they’re always amusing.



Oh this made me smile to read!  Do you have any tips for how to deal with the hot weather? Now I'm curious  

I had a very stressful Mario Kart related dream courtesy of @Mistreil and @digimon insisting we play Baby Park  The track... the music... the shells... they haunt me


----------



## Toska (May 23, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Oh this made me smile to read!  Do you have any tips for how to deal with the hot weather? Now I'm curious



I’m glad I could make you smile!  But honestly I don’t think I could help you out there much other than remembering to stay hydrated! I think the dream happened because I believe it was you that posted about hot weather in the Whats Bothering You thread? I must’ve found your post so relatable I had a dream about it


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 23, 2021)

Man, I had the tastiest dream ever. So currently I'm totally into strawberries and a friend of mine showed me a picture of a giant watermelon in his fridge, which made me crave for watermelon. So, I guess my brain decided to mix this two things together. I dreamed that I went to shop and found a strawberry.. but in watermelonsize and it was literally a watermelon with strawberryflavor. I was drooling in the sleep


----------



## Autumn247 (May 23, 2021)

So I had a really bizarre dream. I time traveled back to whenever Galileo was alive and visited him. Anyway, he looked like the actor George Costanza but with long gray hair. And I was bringing him and his friends snacks and stuff like chips and sodas, candy bars from the 21st century to try and telling them about airplanes and the internet, smartphones etc. it was really strange but so cool at the same time.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 31, 2021)

I can't remember all of it, but I had two dreams.

In one of them an older lady called me and some guy I worked with in the dream to her house to get rid of her rodent pest problem. The cause of the problem was a single rodent thing, that I don't think is any real animal. It kinda looked like a burrowing rodent with big eyes. It's called the 'woman hating mole' cause it literally only attacks female humans, but with men it's completely fine. We had it in the truck and I had to hold it cause it kept tryin to attack me. I tried asking the guy for help, who was driving but he laughed it off and told me to deal with it.

In the other dream I was dead and a ghost. I had died several years earlier but came back to the human world for a bit cause I somehow heard people were talking bad about me. I went around to various stores, seeing people who were talking bad about me/my name. I got very upset and went back to the 'dead world' which was called the Red Black Lily Zone. It was a weird place that doesn't follow the rules of reality and what is suposse to be correct, in terms of structures, buildings, ect... A human who knew me when I was alive but didn't know I died somehow followed me into the world. I tried to loose her by going in the structures and hallways that don't make sense but she followed me deeper and deeper into the world. The deeper an alive human goes into the world, the more chance they have of dying in the world, unable to escape. I eventually confronted her and told her she has to leave or else she would die here. She didn't want to and even said 'you're here and you're fine' still not realizing I was dead. I eventually was able to get her out and followed her back into the human world to make sure she was safe.

The dream kinda ended there. I guess that human will never know her past friend has died


----------



## Merielle (Jun 1, 2021)

Last night, I had a dream that was sort of about TBT?  I was in a rocketship flying class, but my classmates were all people from around the forums (the professor wasn't though, she was just someone random).  The time for us to actually pilot a rocketship was approaching, and a lot of us were nervous.  I wound up being late on the big day due to other exams I had to take and missed launch, so I helped out ground control instead.  This involved informing the TBT space crew about incoming alien attacks, and also firing lasers at the attacking aliens.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 1, 2021)

I don't remember the entire dream, but I do remember that I spent most of my time packing a bag as if I was going on a trip somewhere. I kept being interrupted or packing the wrong things and having to fix it.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 2, 2021)

Dreamt that I had my age wrong the whole time and I was actually 3 years younger. It made me so relieved in the dream. Kinda dumb really, 24 and 27 aren't that different.. it just made me feel a lot better for some reason.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 2, 2021)

I dreamt that I was at my office working, but doing a different job from my normal one. There was a big company luncheon going on outside and when I joined I noticed several dogs mingling with the people. All of a sudden, I saw my pug who had passed away years ago. His ears perked up and his eyes got wide and he rushed over to me. I remember feeling so happy in the dream that he remembered me and was so happy to see me.

Then, I woke up and it made me sad.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 4, 2021)

I remember two dreams:

I felt like I was flying around space. Remember the red star powerup from Super Mario Galaxy? Well, I was able to do something similar like that, except I was flying around much faster.
There was this weird race I had to do on foot. I don't remember everything except for one. At one point, I had to go through these portals and I had to be careful not to jump in the wrong one, or else I'd end up back at the beginning of that section.
For some reason, there were around 15 clones of Patty, who is one of my villagers on my island. They were all wearing different pieces of clothing. One of them even had a yellow hair wig lol! I wasn't freaked out at all. In fact, it was amazing to see 15 Patty's dance in syncronization.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 4, 2021)

I had a very strange dream last night but it's kind of fuzzy and a little too complicated to describe. It was sort of a combination of Alice in Wonderland, RWBY, and Star Wars. And for some reason, Mr. T was there too. I don't know. It was really weird.


----------



## a potato (Jun 4, 2021)

I had quite the weird dream last night. My town was being attacked by a rogue group of Baby Yodas. The “captain” leading our side was a character from a TV show I watch (that isn’t related to Star Wars *at all*). I remember driving a ship around, but it was all underground. Sort of like a subway route, but if it was muuuuch smaller (like a foot in diameter...not sure how anyone would fit, lol). It was quite the weird dream. I slept well, though!


----------



## Maymeows16 (Jun 4, 2021)

I had a nightmare last night unfortunately =/
But at least it wasn't as worse as last week since I had a very odd one. I was basically surrounded by a cult in a room with lots of candles and it was dark for the most part. There was a circle of people around me and they were all naked and all of them were female except 1 guy in front if me. The leader was this old lady behind him and then I was also naked so I just saw the guy getting closer to me and everyone was staring at me while the guy got closer until he started to do some stuff that hurt and it ended up being that he was a demon human hybrid and that's when I woke up. It was very odd


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 4, 2021)

had a dream last night that my house had all these christmas lights up on it in the heat of summer, i am pretty sure i was talking to a guy i used to know from a old church before i decided it wasn't for me, was pretty much my only friend from there and a good one at that
i hope he's doing alright out there maybe i'll see him around town one of these days, weirder things have happened


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 5, 2021)

I had another dream last night. I was taking part in a Formula 1 race at *Red Bull Ring in Austria, Spielberg.* I only remember a few things being that I was racing against other drivers, but I don't know which car I was driving. Moreover, for some weird reason, there were huge trees planted around the track meaning I had to swerve around them to avoid an accident. But despite my efforts, I crashed into one anyway. Even with a huge collision, my car came out totally fine as if nothing had happened. Also, there was this one driver who kept blocking me every time I tried to pass them. I think it was Pierre Gasly in the Alpha Tauri. No idea why he tried to do that when it's illegal to do so lol. Nothing against him, though since it was only just a dream.


----------



## Aniko (Jun 6, 2021)

I always have weird and unpleasant dreams, but last night it was a bit funny; I was in a middle of a fun fight but ppl didn't have guns, they were just pointing their fingers at each others and saying "pew pewpew pew pew pewpewpew pew pew"...so random.


----------



## Neb (Jun 13, 2021)

I dreamt that I was walking down a sidewalk and someone yelled “you’re faking your confidence!” That was definitely based on my own anxiety.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 13, 2021)

I don’t remember a lot of the details now but I remember I was looking for my old band direct and was wondering what jail he went to and i find out he was in one that was all desert and somehow he had a cell phone. I only got his recording though.

I am really disturbed because I keep having these dreams about him when one he got in trouble for something and two, I can’t say my memories in band were my best. lots of regrets and stuff; maybe that is why my dreams won’t let me forget.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2021)

I had a dream the other night where I was at my high school and pretty much everything there was crazy. I only remember a few things being that I was sliding down the stairs where there were so many pillows for some reason, there was a door that was impossible to get to since there were no stairs leading up to it, and that the washrooms were not well made. I even met two of my friends there which I sadly don't have the means to get in touch with them.


----------



## VernalLapin (Jun 13, 2021)

-


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 14, 2021)

I can't really remember any of it now, only that I was in a quarry mining for crystals.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 15, 2021)

I dreamed I went on a trip to Japan


----------



## xara (Jun 16, 2021)

Spoiler: teeth



this happened the other night but i had a dream that all my teeth fell out. my teeth are uh. not in good shape and they’ve been bothering me lately, so i guess that’s why i dreamt about it. i don’t remember how the dream started but i remember when my teeth came loose. it wasn’t realistic at all; they were far too big to be human teeth, and appeared to be falling out of nowhere from the top of my mouth as if they were instead raindrops from the sky but i still panicked. i spat them out one by one. i could feel them rattling around in my mouth before doing so - it felt so real. an ambulance was called dramatic lol and i don’t remember what it was like at the hospital. all i remember is that i was hungry but couldn’t eat as i had no teeth. and then i woke up. realizing that i still had my teeth was jarring as hell lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2021)

I had a dream that I was Naruto in one of the Ninja Storm games and I was pulling off epic gamer moves.


----------



## deana (Jun 16, 2021)

A very weird one last night:

I was super stressed out, because I had a bunch of upcoming tests to study for and I was unprepared. But instead of studying on this particular night. I had to help out with some rich lady who was hosting this elaborate dinner party. A lot of butlers, food vendors, ice sculptors, etc., were hired and I was running around amongst all of them trying to coordinate everything and get things ready for this event. But then at some point when I went to look for the owner of the house/party host lady, I found that she had been murdered. I found her body and it definitely seemed like someone intentionally did this to her. I didn't know if it was one of the hired staff or if someone else had snuck in to the house and done it. (said rich lady was being super rude and abusive to them all night as I was trying to smooth things over the whole time) So obviously I had to get out of the house right? But no because instead I first had to risk my own life to gather my study materials, my flash cards, and my calculator because apparently I am more worried about failing a test than I am about being in a murder house.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2021)

Two nights ago, I dreamt that there were two rough collies wandering around on my street. Both of them had messy fur. For whatever reason, my mom opened the door and started calling them. The dogs were right on the front door and she tried to pet them. However, as per usual, I woke up before something good happened so I'll never figure out what happened next lol.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 17, 2021)

The last dream I had was about a celebrity crush I thought I was over, but in the dream he was hanging out with me and we got pretty close and flirty with one another. I won't lie it was a fun dream to remember the following day.


----------



## Chris (Jun 18, 2021)

I dreamed I went to visit my grandma, aunt, and 13yo cousin. At the end of my trip I didn't want to leave. 

It took a little while after I woke-up to remember that my grandma died last month, my aunt has been hospitalised, and that cousin is now in his early 20s and moved halfway around the world last year.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 20, 2021)

The whole dream was a jumble that I don't quite remember, but one thing I do remember is colouring with the PrismaArt coloured pencils. Now I want more.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 20, 2021)

armadillos were at my school for some reason ? just rolling around


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 20, 2021)

Two nights ago, I dreamed that someone sold me their Disco egg lol  that is slightly embarrassing, but meh.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2021)

I was in a club that was playing the gym battle theme from Pokemon X/Y, and everyone was dancing to it.  My reaction was, “What?  What’s going on in here?!”  Then I woke up.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 20, 2021)

I had another dream about my band director (idk why ) but in my dream I also got to meet Erika Harlacher who is one of my favorite voice actresses . I love her so much! She is always so nice and patient with me the few times she replied to me. She is so kind to her fans. Oops sorry . The rest of my dream was random. I should’ve wrote about it when I woke up. Just happy about getting to meet Erika  even if it wasn’t real.


----------



## Beanz (Jun 21, 2021)

i had a dream last night where i was hired as a walmart stock person. i wasn’t doing my job very well and i just went around playing pianos in the store, for some odd reason walmart looked huge, like a warehouse and i got lost in it.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 22, 2021)

For the past two months or so, I've had a few dreams with a re-occurring theme.

There's no trigger warning for the part in the spoiler but it could be unsettling so I'll put it in a spoiler anyway.



Spoiler: Bad Dream



The dream usually goes that I'm in the living room, and someone is outside the front door. This someone is either scaring or threatening me, so I close the door and lock it, knowing they won't be able to unlock a deadbolt from the outside. However they still manage to quite literally, like an animal, claw the door open and get inside the house, going after me. I'm scared as heck and sometimes fight back. Sometimes I don't.

Sometimes I'm alone and sometimes there's my family around, but they completely ignore my screaming and panic, acting normal, carrying on their conversation.

I had another one of these dreams last night and it got violent towards the end.



These dreams seem to follow the 'somethin scary from the outside manages to completely invade my safe area and put me in harm'.

I hope this interpretation isn't literal I normally like to look up interpretations for fun, never really taking them to heart, but the 'interpretation' is kinda obvious with these dreams; a person is hostilily invading my private safe space, and the barrier I put up (locked door) doesn't help. I have no idea what stressor in my life is causing it, or if this is just random. My privacy has been invaded multiple times in the past (never done in a violent manner, more in a sneaky, behind my back manner) but that was years ago. Granted, I will never forgive the people who did that, but I don't really dwell on that anymore. I have taken precautions thou.

Hopefully this isn't one of those 'prophetic' dreams and my mind is just really messing with me.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jun 24, 2021)

I had a dream that I was walking on a beach trail at night. I had a little flashlight, and I wasn't that far from where I could see a few buildings. There were other people on the trail. It seemed to be a bit of a through-path, en-route to other places. Anyway, something caught my eye as I was walking. It was the corner of a shoebox sticking out of the sand. I pulled it out, and it had shoes in it. Then I saw another. And another. All full of shoes. They were stacked like bricks and buried in the sand intentionally. Another few people stopped, and I told them what was going on. We called the police, and we all kept pulling boxes of shoes out of the sand. I woke up before the police actually came. But, man...what an oddly specific dream. Lol


----------



## Neb (Jun 24, 2021)

I dreamt that I was in a three day time loop like in The Legend of Zelda: Majora’s Mask. Unlike that game, there were no obvious signs the world was ending. My only indication was the timer at the bottom of my vision. I mostly stayed around the same restaurant during those three days since I had no idea how to stop it. During those last six hours, I kept trying to recreate an ocarina song. Sadly I couldn’t preform it before waking up.

Majora’s Mask is actually the video game I’ve dreamt about the most. Growing up I had recurring nightmares of the creepy Link statue. It actually developed into a genuine fear that made me put down the game for a while.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 24, 2021)

The dream is pretty fuzzy now, but what I remember is that Dimitri was in my dream from FE3H and we were in love , though there was some weird “time traveling” or something kinda like Byleth’s ability to go back in time a little (though in combat) and there were some situations where that wasn’t the case. For communication device, the phone had the receiver but also had a holographic visual piece to see who you were talking to or maybe it was before starting the call. I remember one call was from claude pre timeskip; could hear his va’s voice too.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 24, 2021)

I had my own little fighter jet that I kept flying and landing. Then a golden retriever attacked


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 25, 2021)

Had another Legend of Zelda related dream that my family and I were in the Southern Oasis fighting the Molduga there. I kept paragliding from pillar to pillar cause the Molduga was being weird and not jumping up and eating the bombs, so I kept going to different vantage points. Eventually we did some decent damage on it, but it wised up and no longer jumped out for the bombs, making defeating it impossible.


----------



## AkiddoRBTwentySix (Jul 1, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> I had another dream last night. I was taking part in a Formula 1 race at *Red Bull Ring in Austria, Spielberg.* I only remember a few things being that I was racing against other drivers, but I don't know which car I was driving. Moreover, for some weird reason, there were huge trees planted around the track meaning I had to swerve around them to avoid an accident. But despite my efforts, I crashed into one anyway. Even with a huge collision, my car came out totally fine as if nothing had happened. Also, there was this one driver who kept blocking me every time I tried to pass them. I think it was Pierre Gasly in the Alpha Tauri. No idea why he tried to do that when it's illegal to do so lol. Nothing against him, though since it was only just a dream.


One of your dreams actually predicted something LOL


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 1, 2021)

So I dreamed that I was eating onions... except they were coloured _sky blue. _It didn't taste any different from regular red onions, though.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 1, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> So I dreamed that I was eating onions... except they were coloured _sky blue. _It didn't taste any different from regular red onions, though.


That's because the sky has layers, just like onions.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2021)

I dreamt that I was taking an oral exam in my German class at the beginning of the spring semester, and I ****ed up on it so badly I withdrew from the class for the rest of the school year and I said I would take the lower level class again in the fall.

good to see I can still have bad dreams about a school I don't even go to anymore.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 2, 2021)

I don't remember the details, but I had a dream about The Cosby Show last night. I have no idea why I would have dreamt about it other than the fact that I saw a headline about Bill Cosby the other day. I didn't pay much attention to it at the time, but it must have triggered something in my brain.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2021)

I had the same dream that I've been having throughout the summer, that I'm enrolled in a new semester of college and just plain forgot about my classes.  The dream has ranged from finding out about assignments I missed to not going to class at all.  It's July, I got out in May and I don't have to return until late August.  I guess my brain is subconsciously really worried about these things happening in real life?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 5, 2021)

ughhh on my new meds my dreams are insanely vivid & tonight I just remember shaving half of my head and getting upset bc I hated it. I had been thinking about cutting my hair lately but now idk lmao


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 5, 2021)

@That Marshal Fangirl Ugh I hate those kinds of dreams. I get them at least once a year, even when school is happening. I hate them. Or like I would get on the wrong school bus and it took me to a different school.

Not last night, but kind of recent (like within this year) I was dreaming of these ghostly apparitions trying to catch me and I was stuck in some sort of labyrinth maze. It was easy for them to keep on me because they could just phase through the walls and I wasn't making any progress lol. Eventually one of them caught up to me, when they went through the wall, and stabbed me with some kind of dagger.

I woke up soon after. Probably almost immediately and I felt pain where I had been stabbed in the dream. It was kind of weird how my mind projected the pain and made me think it was real. It actually felt like I had been stabbed and it lingered for a few seconds.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 5, 2021)

I had a bunch of different dreams last night. I kept waking up every few hours and when I would drift back to sleep, I'd end up having another dream. So I had a total of 4 or 5 throughout the night. I don't remember the details but the majority were stressful in some way and they also included a lot of animals. In one of the dreams, my pug who passed away years ago was there.


----------



## deana (Jul 7, 2021)

I had a dream that I found an amazing deal on a gamecube at a second hand store, like $40 bucks for the system and 4 of those wireless controllers and a game! But then someone else bought it. Even in my dream I don't get the good deals


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 7, 2021)

the worst part about being out of school is the school related nightmares that you forgot an important assignment lmao. I wake up in a panic every time lmao.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 17, 2021)

This morning I had a dream that I was out at a restaurant with my family. My brother was being his usual, demanding self and I was working like crazy to make sure everything was right for him: tracking down staff to get him new utensils, cutting up his food, finding him a straw. By the time I got him situated and sat down to order my food, they told me the kitchen was closed. I missed out on dinner.

This dream made perfect sense with my life right now. I've been having to do so much since my father passed away and I feel like I'm making too many sacrifices to take care of everyone else.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 17, 2021)

I dreamed about Zelda: Breath of the Wild.  Have been dreaming about it the past couple days, probably because I've been thinking about it a lot


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 17, 2021)

Everything is a pitch black emptiness. I can just barely make out a faint human silhouette in front of me, but can't see any features. The voice says 'Wake up'. Two sickly pale hands cupped together reach out from the darkness, a body still unable to be seen. 'The Earth misses you' it says with no voice.

My alarm goes off, waking me up.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 19, 2021)

Last night I had a dream that I was living in a home for people with super powers, sort of like Xavier's School for Gifted Youngsters from X-Men. I can't remember what my super power was, but I do remember participating in a challenge where I was competing against others to catch as many illuminated butterflies as possible.


----------



## Belle T (Jul 19, 2021)

I feel like I've had more _"I'm at school and I've forgotten my homework" _type dreams in the past month than I ever did when I was actually in school and needed to worry about that.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 19, 2021)

I was dreaming that I went to some sort of school (I think?) and on the way my old bully was talking to me.
He kept trying to interact with me, but I just didn't want to, as he caused a lot of pain and discomfort back then (in reallife, I mean).
Anyways, in reallife he told me that he didn't know why he was acting like that and that he actually liked me, but he never actually
said sorry, lol. So.. somehow that was also transfered into the dream and the fact that he never actually apologized made me not
accept the talking part.. then I woke up v:


----------



## Envy (Jul 21, 2021)

I dreamed that I feigned that I could play the tenor saxophone proficiently in order to perform a solo (yeah, what? ). With just a little time before the performance I went back to a practice room and discovered that (in my dream world) the instrument had the exact same fingerings as the oboe, so I was able to play it just fine. lol


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 21, 2021)

started typing out my dream but i think it would probably just get removed for being too intense. my dreams are often trauma filled apocalypse scenarios tbh so a lot of intense stuff happens. i dont understand why my dreams are like this but in my dream last night something bad happened to my brother and it was all too real. i texted him today to see if hes okay.. why do my dreams have to be so serious and scary jeez. i feel like im just being put through crazy trials or something. why, body, why?


----------



## PugLovex (Jul 21, 2021)

i actually type out a lot of my dreams in my notes app so i remember them haha

my most recent dream was me playing mario party 8 (as a character) with my neighbor, tom holland, and popeye the sailor man


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 22, 2021)

I had a weird dream about Skyrim combined with Game of Thrones


----------



## Merielle (Jul 25, 2021)

I dreamt you could use ginkgo leaves to glide distances if you caught the wind just right (not giant ones or anything, just... regular old ginkgo leaves).  I think I was trying to return a lost heirloom that had been recovered from some family's home that had burnt down, but they currently lived in a village across a large body of water, and I was trying to use a leaf to get there.  This was a long distance even for one of these leaves though, and it broke right as the village was in sight.  Thankfully I was able to land safely in the river, but I don't remember much after that.  I like flying dreams quite a lot, so this one was pretty fun.


----------



## maria110 (Jul 25, 2021)

I had that recurring nightmare where you find out you're not getting your degree after all because you forgot to go to your classes.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 26, 2021)

at one part of the dream i was picking up a bunch of star fragments on my island (but from perspective of being in the game) there were an unusual amount of large star fragments and i remember thinking that i wasnt sure last night was a shooting star night and it was confusing why i had star frags on the beach. for context, irl it wasnt a shooting star night on my island last night but was a few nights ago. i used to be so much better about realizing i was dreaming when i was younger. now i just let the most illogical things pass by i guess. also later in the dream i think i was in school at one point and staying at some random house.


Spoiler: fire



then i noticed the house a few feet away from the one my s/o and i were in was on fire, like a raging fire inside, and firefighters were trying to put it out. no one told us there was a huge fire immediately next to us but thank goodness for the giant windows in the house giving a view of the neighboring house or i would have never known. anyways we immediately evacuated and then the house we were in was suddenly on fire from the inside out. i think i woke up soon after


 my dreams are always so intense what the heck


----------



## deana (Jul 31, 2021)

What a dream I had last night..

A coworker of mine is moving this weekend and so my dream was about that. It started off with him complaining about something at his house that he discovered in the process of packing up his belongings. So then for some reason we all loaded up in to a car to drive to his house and see the problem (me + my other coworkers). Guess nobody was running the store while we left lol. When we got there someone had broken in to the house to steal a bunch of the mostly already packed up belongings. The thief was not expecting us so we had to devise a plan to deal with this situation. We all snuck up on to the thief who was in an upstairs room and another one of the people I was with dealt with the thief by... spraying him in the eyes with a full can of axe body spray. The whole dream felt like a poorly written Scooby Doo episode


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 31, 2021)

@deanapants lol that sounds like the dream one of my siblings had when we were younger. Except it was evil teddy-bears and she had to fight them off by squirting chocolate syrup out of a bottle.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 31, 2021)

I really can't remember anything in order about the dream.

I remember one part that I was helping some friend (not a real friend just some random person my dream mind made up) buy her first car. But after she bought it at the dealer and I rode in it with her, I found out it was haunted. She said she would have no problem with it cause she wasn't sensitive to spirits and ghosts like I was, even thou I said this ghost wasn't all friendly.

The dream then skips to me walking in a crystal shop with plain light grey concrete walls, dim lighting, a black carpet and simple square open windows, so I could see it was nighttime outside. I go up to the counter but I'm not buying anythin. Instead, the clerk pulls out some crystal chunks from under a shelf and puts them on the counter, saying someone bought them for me for helping them out earlier. One was the pink amethyst I actually just recently bought irl. I don't know what the other was.

Then she shows me a Lapiz Lazuli tower and says 'This one is from Skelly'. At first I was so in awe of the tower with the shiny gold flecks that I almost didn't catch her saying that. I look up from the tower, concerned since Skelly sounds like 'skeleton' and ask 'Who's Skelly?' She says Skelly is the voice that comes from the air vent. She points to a metal air vent that's on the wall but next to the floor, like where the floor trim on a wall would be. She also says Skelly noticed I love crystals (this is true for irl) so he wanted to buy one for me.

Creepy


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 2, 2021)

I had a lucid dream where I was hanging out with my friend and we had a really great time and I didn't say anything about a crush just like irl but as I was leaving his house I held out my hand to graze his and then he came back and hugged me forever and I really felt like crying  woke up being sad that it didn't happen for real cause he actually is like the greatest friend I've ever had.

I thought that crush I had on him was just a passing phase but... apparently not. too bad I'm too afraid to go visit him in person cause I'm so awkward


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 3, 2021)

not to be morbid, but I was dreaming about death.  it wasn't even scary.  it was about me dying, and about how everything is going to be okay because there's something really great coming after.  i can't remember the specifics, (I recall a cave, a big blue sky, and music), but I remember the feeling quite distinctly


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 3, 2021)

I had multiple dreams last night about being kidnapped. I can't remember the specifics of any of them. But I thought it was weird because I don't recall ever having dreams of being kidnapped before, chased but never kidnapped, so it was odd to have a whole night of dreams with that recurring theme.


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 4, 2021)

Last night I had a work nightmare. I was just doing simple tasks like prepping letters and envelopes for mailing, but I kept making mistakes and I was getting in trouble for them.


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 5, 2021)

I had a freaky dream.  I dreamt that I woke up today, and I opened my laptop and my screen was cracked.  I was so upset, but then I was thinking to myself, wait, this is a dream, this isn't real.  Then I actually eventually woke up and of course my laptop was fine.

I also dreamt that I got on the wrong bus and it took me like 1,000 miles away from where I was supposed to be getting off


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 6, 2021)

One I had a few nights ago that a man was chasing my sister and I

This next one has been a re-occurring theme, someone invading my private safe space in a violent way and me being incapable of fighting back. Well I must have finally conquered somethin irl for this dream-

It was the SAME DAMN THING, people tryin to break into my house. This time it was a family, a mom, dad and their young daughter. In my dreams people or monsters always try to come in throu the front door.

Well this time I said I had enough, I was tired of people breaking in. As they were tryin to get in, I had my family near by the front door ready to defend. They were a bit scared but I wasn't. I hid in my parents room (their room irl and in this dream are near the front door) and called the cops, saying my house is being broken into. I gave them a bunch of details, what the people looked like, what their car that was parked in our drive way looked like, where my address was, ect... Within a few minutes they showed up and arrested the family tryin to break in. A cop was telling me that these people have been doing this for a long time and they haven't been able to catch them till now. Because this was a 'high stakes case' they asked me to testify in court so they could get the max prison sentence.

The dream cuts to me gettin out of my irl car in a multi story parking garage to the court house in Uptown (I call the area with the courthouses and fancy richy buildings Uptown). I was walking to the stairs to go down, talking to a girl who was a friend who came with me. I never saw her face and didn't hear what we were talking about, I assume it was about the court hearing, but we were both in a good mood.


----------



## Merielle (Aug 6, 2021)

I dreamt that I became a nun as a side-gig to earn some extra money.  I'm not religious and I'm fairly certain that's not how any of that works.


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 6, 2021)

I had a couple of dreams this morning.

1. I was buying a house from one of my co-workers. I don't remember any other details from this one.

2. I was one of many tiny fairy ornaments and there was something evil trying to hurt us. So whenever it came to the door, we all had to take cover in our packaging, but I was afraid of suffocating in the plastic wrap. We did a bunch of practice runs so that, whenever our attacker showed up, we would be ready. Finally, we were given the signal that this was the real deal and we dove into the packages. We had to stay there for what felt like a really long time and I thought I was going to run out of air, but just before I did we were given the signal that everything was safe so I was free to come out.

3. I was at my in-laws' house and my sister-in-law had brought her kids for a visit. I was really excited to see them but they were getting ready for bed. My sister-in-law said their dad was going to take them fishing in the morning so we'd only be able to see them the next day if we were there and ready before he got ready to go. But then, she wouldn't give me a time. She said it could be as early as 5am or as late as noon. My husband was saying there was no way he was waking up before 5am and I was pleading with him because I wanted to see the kids. Then, I was told that if I wanted to go fishing with them in the morning, I needed a tetanus shot first. So I was yelling at anybody and everybody to just give me the shot so I could go.

I don't know what caused the other dreams, but I know the last one stems from the fact that my in-laws never make plans. They just pop up with no warning, only staying for a short time, and expect us to drop everything if we want to see them. It drives me crazy.


----------



## Bluelady (Aug 9, 2021)

Finally! Another dream that I can remember. Ok. In the dream, TBT was selling a romance novel for some reason. The story was ok at best, but a fire breathing snake was included with the purchase. I wasn't aware of this, so I freaked out when I saw it. I  begged my mom to get rid of it, and she said, "That's what you get for always wanting the newest item." Then I woke up.


----------



## Holla (Aug 9, 2021)

The night before last I can’t remember specifics, but I definitely dreamed about Camp Bell Tree. Wish I could remember more but I’m lucky if I even remember a snippet at all usually.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2021)

The only thing I remember from my dream is that some dude’s head exploded.  Loooool.


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 9, 2021)

I had a dream my sister died and I woke up crying (I was crying in my sleep I guess).


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 12, 2021)

I dreamt that there was a youtuber that organized a Mario Kart event involving TBT members. The game used was Mario Kart DS where only eight can race at a time but oddly enough, there were 12 or even 14 racers at once which is way over what the DS can handle. The track we raced on was completely original meaning that it was never seen before. Though, the scenery gave me vibes from Wario's Gold Mine and that the track worked out in sectors (think of Mount Wario and Big Blue from MK8). The only members I recall seeing were -Lumi- and daringred_ but that's just about it. If you were curious as to where I finished, I landed in 11th place because Mario Kart can be brutal sometimes lol. 

Funnily enough, daringred_ was my rival when it comes to Mario Kart during TBTWC. In the Camp Bell Tree event, we're in the same cabin!


----------



## King koopa (Aug 15, 2021)

Honestly it was crazy. So Jeremy accidentally gave me 1 million tbt and pmed me about it being a mistake, but I could keep the tbt since he saw my 2,000 tbt giveaway and thought I deserved it. So naturally, I bought all of my dream collectibles from all of my friends. I got a cool feather from @Kirbyz, a purple bat potion from @SpaceTokki77, a cobweb egg from @LittleMissPanda, a purple star fragment from @Roxxy, and a wix candy from @Midoriya, who was accidentally gifted every single collectible ever and didn't even want half of them. Then I decided to give the rest of it away like my 2,000 tbt giveaway. The giveaway lasted for one week until eventually I just gave it away to everyone evenly. Then Jeremy pmed me again and was very shocked about the giveaway because it nearly broke the server, so he bought a new one and made me an administrator despite me being 16, and he said that he doesn't care how old I was because he was very pleased with my kindness.
Is that my subconscious telling me I'll be a mod in the future?


----------



## virgocrossing (Aug 16, 2021)

I was at the Olympics for diving (I can’t dive at all and never have). I had been recruited by a mistake as someone somehow thought I was good at diving once for reasons not explained in my dream and I was put through?? I was in some kind of medley where I had to do some dives on the 3m springboard, 10m board and then I had to do a swimming relay with my crush. I didn’t actually do that badly in the 3m springboard, even though I still came last, but on the 10m I realised how high it was, freaked out and quit on the spot (my irl pe teacher was very upset with me). For some reason I still had to do the relay with my crush even though I’d already quit and tried to leave, I actually swam really fast and we would have been second to last but we were disqualified because I was meant to swim front crawl and backstroke and accidentally swam front crawl twice. the rest of my dream was me bragging to my friends about how I’d been at the Olympics and them being like “yea bestie but you sucked remember” over and over again


----------



## Merielle (Aug 16, 2021)

I dreamed it was the middle of winter, and my family found a leopard gecko in the house.  Naturally, we couldn't just let it outside, because it was too cold for it (nevermind that leopard geckos aren't from around here anyway), so we decided we'd have to adopt it and my parents started trying to research how to care for leopard geckos.  In the meantime, I was just standing around like, "okay, I caught this thing, I am still holding it, where do I put it until we get a terrarium??"


----------



## Alyx (Aug 17, 2021)

It was more of a nightmare than anything, last night.

Last night I had a dream that I was in a hotel with a few other people attending a convention. My mom was there, but it wasn't really my mom, it was Linda from Bob's Burgers and I called her "mama". The people in my hotel room were stealing from me and invited a lot of other people in; I embarrassed myself terribly in front of the actors/actresses that I went to see at this convention. I also for some strange reason had an urge to use the bathroom (not in real life) and I couldn't find a private place to go - people kept walking in on me and I couldn't find a functioning bathroom. I was so desperate to wake myself up, knowing I was having a nightmare, that I was breaking windows with my head causing myself to bleed (of course, not in real life), jumping out windows, throwing myself down the stairs, leaping into train tracks, etc. like "get me out! I want out!" 

I don't know what dreams like that would mean. It was horrifying!


----------



## Aminata (Aug 17, 2021)

It was a very stupid dream, there was a bottomless hole and platforms that looked like those little irons we use to hit the balls of a pimball machine, I kept falling and sliding through them endlessly.
Pretty boring!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2021)

had a dream where I was staying at this one floor office like building with a bunch of people and I had my dog w me, and I was asleep but I woke up to a message saying that because of extremely cold temps outside the waterline broke and the parking lot was flooding really bad so I had to go out and move my car to higher ground since the whole front end was underwater. so I moved it and then I got my bike and moved that too, asked someone if a particular spot was okay since the water seemed to be rising really quickly and she said yes just give it a few days to see if I should move it.

but all of a sudden the water level rose immediately and suddenly the whole building was full of water, I hurried up and swam out cause I was about to drown. but then I suddenly remembered my dog and thought that he would drown, and that was the moment I woke up bc the thought of losing him is devastating to me.

anyways yeah I woke up in a lot of pain still in my back so that's fun


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Aug 19, 2021)

My dream is painful. I dreamed about all the toxic people that I cut out in my life coming back to haunt me. I heard their rude statements and I remember the torture that I had to go through. It was then I tried to reach out for help but then I remember that sentence that my teachers and parents used to say "Nobody wants to hear about your problems, just get over it and stop having an attitude" It was then that it was getting very worse. I was running away trying to escape the toxic statements and no matter where I go I see people making fun of me, calling me out, and of course making me feel worse. Felt like nobody was on my side. 

Then finally the thing that woke me up was that an out of control car was coming towards me and then I screamed in the dream, which caused me to wake up yelling in real life. I was sweating and I was just horrified about what I just saw. This happened last week and to this day I have to wonder to myself "What did I do to deserve this?" Sorry if this got personal, but that is what my dream was recently.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 19, 2021)

I had a dream that I was Flayn and that I had my actual dad and then I found out Seteth was also my dad. My dad freaked out like he does when he can’t deal with his anxiety. My mom was in my dream too. There were cats in the dream too and I kept worrying about them when something was happening. Rhea was in the dream too. Near the end, when I was going to start bonding with them more, Rhea was kidnapped and I could find Seteth either.

I wish I could remember more. I know there was magic, servants , and i could access some areas that only flayn’s power or relatives could open (along with their servants). It was an interesting dream.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2021)

I had a nightmare I was working at Starbucks again and some guy came in and ordered a really complicated drink I never heard of before.  I kept looking through secret flashcards and couldn't find it.  I woke up before I could make the guy his drink, lmaooooo.

I went back to sleep for an hour and had a dream that someone I know on Discord was changing their pfp/avatar, and one of the ones they chose was a picture of Might Guy from Naruto crying 

And for some reason I had Beerus from Dragon Ball Super laughing hysterically as my pfp/avatar.


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 21, 2021)

I had a dream that I was fixing up a house, but everything I did caused an accident that only made things worse. Like I pried off an old cabinet door in the bathroom only to have it fall and smash the toilet. No matter what I did, I left things in worse condition than when I started.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2021)

Just took a nap and had another dream that I was playing Genshin Impact with someone from TBT.  I kept running away, and then finally used a teleport waypoint to get further away.  As soon as they caught up to me, I said, "bye, have a beautiful time!" and exited the game.  LOL


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 22, 2021)

I had a nightmare where I was learning how to drive, and somehow got into a car crash and the car I was driving caught on fire from the impact from the other cars. All of the cars were Mitsubishi’s. It’s safe to say that if I do get a car in the future, it won’t be a Mitsubishi.  That’s a very unrealistic scenario, but it happened.


----------



## Stikki (Aug 22, 2021)

Something about my dog being stolen, which is a recurring dream. Dog theft became a huge problem in the uk during lockdown. I had always had dreams that my dog got lost and I couldn't find her, but it shifted to her being stolen when all this exploded.

She is my guardian angel. Literally, she's a guard dog. Whilst she's my baby too, she is for protection and I've never felt so safe since I had her. I suffer terrible PTSD from some past trauma, to do with an abusive ex who became an actual stalker. He would do terrible things to make me afraid in my own home, from silent calls, to breaking in and holding me at knife point, to hiding in my loft/attic to watch my every move, without me realising. I have no idea how long nor do I like to think about it. This all went on for years and proper messed me up. Moving far away and having a guard dog has certainly improved that, though he actually died last month, so I know my anxiety now is PTSD and not actual threat-based. But still, my dog calms this all down at night when I am at my worst. She's a controversial breed here, but that's fine, I'm glad anybody breaking in would be intimidated by her haha.

So yeah...that's why this recurring dream of my dog being lost/taken is so distressing.


----------



## Merielle (Aug 22, 2021)

I don't remember most of what I was dreaming about, but I was jumping out from somewhere to startle someone or something, but then I actually jerked in real life, which startled me awake.  So I somehow managed to simultaneously be the startle-r and the startled.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2021)

I had a dream the other night that I was in a big, fat airplane with a bunch of TBTers.  Now, this wasn't just any airplane, this was a BIG, FAT AIRPLANE.  About five to ten times the size of a normal commercial airplane.  Anyway, we kept rolling across the ground and then gliding every so often.  It wasn't until later that I realized we were actually on a Mario Kart race track.  At one point during the race we got a superstar and became invincible, knocking every other racer off the track with our big, fat airplane (the other racers being other forums and social media platforms).  We kept speeding up and I remember shouting, "Wahoo!  Wah wah wah wahoo!"  Eventually the race finished, and we ended up in first place.   

Also had a dream about basically the same thing, except we were in a big, fat spaceship in outer space.


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 26, 2021)

Had a dream that I got my hair dyed silver and was loving it

I have been thinking of gettin my hair professionally dyed, but not a light colour, darker.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 26, 2021)

I had a dream that I was doing work for a manager from work but they got mad at me for doing something wrong and I had no idea what I had done wrong. Then my grandparents showed up and confronted said manager about being mad at me. It was pretty random as said manager is one of the loveliest people from work, and my grandparents live so far away from me


----------



## deana (Aug 28, 2021)

In my dream I was revisiting the library at my college where I used to spend A LOT of time, and I was told it had been renovated so I was looking forward to seeing what had been fixed up. To my surprise when I got there it had been converted in to a restaurant so it was full of people, dimly lit, music was playing, and there was a lot of noise of dishes clinking together. I could not believe what I was seeing but everyone else seemed to view these changes as an improvement. 

I also dreamt that I had to rescue some kids from Ronald McDonald who was terrorizing them. I'm not sure if that was linked to the library makeover somehow but I dreamt both of those things last night


----------



## Goshi (Aug 28, 2021)

Uhh, had a pretty weird dream I guess. 

Yesterday night I dreamt Elon Musk built this giant rollercoaster into space and opened this Tesla amusement park that I went to with some friends. It really sucked and had like, really bad maintenance. I have this huge fear of giant rollercoasters and my friends were tryna get me to ride it and I just kinda said I had to do something and went to the gift shop. My friends came back after riding the rollercoaster and said it wasn't as cool as they thought. Then I saw the rollercoaster cart flying off the rails and woke up.


----------



## Neb (Aug 29, 2021)

I dreamt that I travelled to Japan with one of my moms. We stopped at a noodle stand in Tokyo and ate at a bench. The neighborhood in question wasn’t particularly busy. Aside from a few locals that looked around my age there weren’t many people walking around. I woke up once we left the bench.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2021)

miley cyrus came to my school, then bought school lunch and left.
that's pretty much it. it was weird.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 1, 2021)

had a VERY vivid dream that I got lost in my own bathroom. There was a hole in the floor that led to a laboratory with all these scientists in lab coats working on computers and whatnot; I didn't go down there but I was suddenly in the middle of customs at a busy airport and I was asking people how I got there


----------



## Weebgirlstan (Sep 1, 2021)

my dreams are pretty weird and i end up feel like i had deja vu when i wake up


----------



## Aminata (Sep 1, 2021)

I was on a tough battle against the terrible Bed guy! it was like a old karate movie but.. not so cool because  i lost the fight :s


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Sep 1, 2021)

slept really heavy last night again!! had dreams about driving (but really terribly) it was super scary. I think the hurricane coming through just had me nervous last night.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2021)

reading through these dreams has me dying laughing 

anyways I had two different dreams which were connected, I don't quite remember how the first one played out but the second one basically had me going into a Big Lots (or some big store) and the guy working at the register was suddenly absolutely smitten with me. he told me how amazing I was, wanted to know all about my interests (and I reciprocated with his interests), spent a lot of time with me doing fun stuff and just hanging out. it was so weird, as if we had known each other for years. oddly enough this time it wasn't a dream about my friend, it was a guy I had never met before named Anthony. but anyways yeah this is prob the 3rd time I've had a dream about having a boyfriend so I would say my subconscious is struggling w something 

also it's funny bc at one point he told me I was the most beautiful girl he had ever met and I told him I was actually non-binary, and he asked me what that meant. so I explained it to him and he was like "oh that's cool" and didn't make a big deal abt it.


----------



## Stalfie (Sep 4, 2021)

Elephants and it was wild


----------



## Merielle (Sep 5, 2021)

You ever have one of those nightmares where it's terrifying during the dream, but when you wake up, it's completely ridiculous and not scary at all?  I had one of those; I dreamed I was being chased by dinosaurs.  First it was a stegosaurus car chase, and then suddenly I was in some sort of supermarket, trying to weave through aisles to escape a rampaging triceratops.  Someone (who seemed oddly unconcerned about the situation) kept trying to tell me that I was running from dinosaurs _all wrong_, but I was too busy trying to get away from the triceratops to listen.  I eventually managed to escape back to the parking lot through a side exit.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 11, 2021)

this is so weird, ive had 3 different dreams where I played trumpet for concert band, alto sax for jazz band, trombone for marching band (and was low brass section leader), and tenor drums for stand tunes. what does this mean, im really curious


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2021)

I had a dream this past night that I was in the Hunter x Hunter universe and I was Saitama from One Punch Man.  I ended up finishing the tower phase of the hunter exam in half the time Hisoka did.  When Hisoka came out of the door he got super angry at me and tried to kill me, but because I'm Saitama in this dream I just dodged his attacks easily without killing him.  Killua came in fourth place in this dream, Gon came in fifth, Genos came in seventh, and Mr. Leorio came in ninth.  I don't remember much else, sadly, except for the fact that the rest of the exam was a breeze for me because I was Saitama, and I ended up getting my hunter license.  Lol.


----------



## Merielle (Sep 11, 2021)

I had a dream where I'd ordered a ton of drama CDs and they'd just arrived, but unfortunately none of the drama CDs from my dream actually exist. ;; I was also a turnip farmer.  
I dream about (often non-existent) merch of things I like with... somewhat-embarrassing frequency.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 22, 2021)

I had one where I FINALLY went to a tattoo shop and I told the bleached blonde tattoo artist lady that I wanted multiple tattoos, one being a simple moon phase change on my thigh (irl I do want that tattoo, but on my right inner upper arm). She made a face, shook her head slowly and said 'noo, you don't want that'. At first I thought she was going to say it's too painful or difficult, so I asked why and she said somethin along the lines of 'it's tacky'. Bruh my dream self got so mad like I had been thinking of these tattoos for 2 years now and I would be dammed if someone told me that it's 'tacky'. But I let it drop, intending on coming back to it later and told her the remaining tattoos I wanted. I said I wanted a stylized b/w lineart compass on my lower inner left arm or my thigh (true for irl), a small simple b/w lineart of a bouquet of flowers on the back of my right calf (not true for irl) and a B/W lineart anchor on my other thigh (also not true for irl). She was totally fine with those tattoos thou and had me turn over in the chair so she could start the back calf flowers one.

I really wish I could get tattoos, it's somethin I've wanted for 2 or 3 years now.


----------



## Merielle (Sep 23, 2021)

I dreamed my family had moved into this _huge_ house, and I was checking out my "room", which had two floors and was practically a house in and of itself, although I never got to explore the second floor before I woke up.  On the first floor here was a weird kind of diagonal walk-in closet, and there were these huge sunrooms with indoor gardens on either side of the main room.  I was exploring those, which is when I found out that the sunrooms were like... a public neighborhood area, but directly attached to my room.  In one room our neighbors were just coming and going as they pleased, and the other one was set-up for some elementary school kids to use during science class.  I was hesitant to start unpacking because I had serious privacy concerns.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 25, 2021)

At the time of this post, it's very early in the morning because I wanted to type this dream down before I forget the major details. Looking back at it, this singular dream was all over the place.

I first started out being Trevor from GTA V for some reason. I was out and about doing crazy stuff in the city during the middle of the night. At this point, I was being chased down by many people which felt like they were a part of the car community. I think Vin Diesel who is best known for starring in the Fast & Furious series was in the pack as well lol. Anyway, I went inside a building from the top where those people followed me in. Going down all the way to the ground floor, there was no way out other than the door I entered through and the guys got me surrounded. A few of them had handguns even while one started using cans of spray to make things harder for me to escape. I instinctively thought it was a good chance to leave the building, so I went up a flight of stairs and saw at least a hundred zombie children coming in. Weirdly enough, they let me pass them without eating me, almost as if I was their ally despite not being like them. As I was trying to leave, the exit locked me in while the zombie children were busy trying to eat the people who chased me. After that, I mysteriously met one of the main characters from Monster House and then disappeared shortly after.

At this point, I reverted back to my regular self. No more being a crazy Trevor from GTA. I then met this random guy who I have no idea who he is but seemed to be a nice person. Oddly enough, we were chatting and chilling even though there was immediate danger. Both of us tried to find another way out by carefully navigating through the window sills above the incident below where things have gone quiet. After progressing for a few minutes, the random guy I met hugged me then started taking a shower. I don't know why, but I just left him and turned back to where I came from lol. As I was near the exit, Harley Quinn from Suicide Squad appeared out of nowhere. When I tried opening the door, I was shocked that it wasn't locked after all. Both of us quickly left the building without a second of hesitation.

It was finally morning at this point in the dream, but it was eerily quiet even though I was in a city full of buildings. After seeing the zombie children storming into the building, I thought it was a zombie apocalypse so both me and Harley kept our guard up. We looked around for a few minutes if help would come by. Harley saw a car approaching but thought it was danger so we ran in the opposite direction it was coming from. Sometime later, a minivan rolled by with a family inside including a few dogs. They happily gave us a ride (in fact, without saying a single word) and we were safe. However, a random dog ran to us (assuming it came from the car me and Harley ran away from) and tried hurting one of the dogs that the family has. It looked at me in slow motion as if I was supposed to do something. I did so I tried stabbing the random dog with a pen lol. For some reason, I ended up stabbing the dog that belonged to the family that gave us a ride while the random dog in question barked as if it was mourning. I don't know how the family reacted to it because that's where the dream ended there.


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 25, 2021)

I had a few dreams last night. The first one was odd because I just dreamt that I was tossing and turning and couldn't get to sleep. So it made me feel like I hadn't slept for the first few hours of the night, even though I had.

The second dream made me pretty sad. I dreamt that my mom's cat passed away and we were holding a memorial service for him. All of her friends and neighbors were bringing items from their homes and dumping them in one location near her apartment. The items were such a random assortment of junk, things like car floor mats and broken lamps. I have no idea what any of that had to do with her cat, but my mom was really touched that so many showed up to remember him.

When I woke up, I had to call my mom to make sure her cat was okay. He hasn't been well these last few months and I was really worried that my dream might mean something. He's still doing about the same, though. No better, no worse.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 29, 2021)

Had a bad dream about me being left behind and I was left in the darkness.


----------



## Orius (Oct 1, 2021)

I had a bad dream too about two people trash-talking behind my back about the crappy taste of the music me and my friends play.


----------



## Merielle (Oct 1, 2021)

I don't remember much of the story of the dream unfortunately, but I remember that I dreamed about a group of six-foot-tall talking Russian raccoons who wore bowler hats.  They all broke into song whenever they were confronted about something.


----------



## BakaRina (Oct 3, 2021)

Sometimes I dream about being back or going back to school, mainly getting the sense of wanting to visit my speech therapist or whatever job it’s called (can’t remember currently) since I enjoyed spending time with her as she helped me practice how to say longer words. 

But whatever I wanted to try to visit her in the room, I just for whatever reason don’t end up seeing her and can’t remember much beyond that. It sucks as they’re one of the people that made high school bareable then.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Oct 4, 2021)

Last night, I dreamt of a friend I'd known since our university days. She passed away in 2016. At my age, I feel like I know too many people who have left this earth before me. I like dreaming of them. It's the only way to see them again, so to speak.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 4, 2021)

Had a dream that a giant T-Rex was chasing me and some others.  We hid inside a house around some small rivers.  The dinosaur ripped off the roof and tried seeing if we were there.  No one moved a muscle, even when its mouth was over someone.  It then ran away.  After that, several wild Zapdos(es?) from Pokemon flew by and let us escape on their backs.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 13, 2021)

I had a dream about this creepy beast.



Spoiler: Kinda like a horror story



Long ago a hero tried to slay it, but nothing was able to kill it. In order to prevent it from wrecking havoc, the hero severed the beast in 3 parts and buried them across the land. If the 3 parts were ever to be united, and it ate enough magic from living bodies, it would regain its full power again and destroy the world, eating every single living thing, animal, plant and human alike.

Anythin that the beast touches dies instantly no matter what, so there's no fighting it phyically. In my dream the beast had already regained its head and torso/arms and was searching for its legs while eating every living body it could. Its head floated dis-emmebered above its cut neck and the torso floated a few feet above the ground, carrying a grimiore it used to cast spells. It had no eyes, ears or a nose, but did have a mouth. The skin around the mouth was cut off and the edges dried up so its blunt yellow teeth always showed.


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2021)

I dreamt that I was wearing a dress and a wig to school. Since I’m gender fluid the dream felt really nice (despite the stares). If only I had the confidence to do it irl…


----------



## Beanz (Oct 25, 2021)

This dream was from a few weeks ago but I’m posting this now because I was reminded of it today.

I had a dream that I was visiting my grandfather who lived in China. My whole family went out by plane to visit him, once we finally arrived there was lots of cars on the street including one of my favorite cars, the Jeep Wrangler. We all went to his house, he looked very different than how he did in pictures. In pictures I’ve seen in real life, he looked tall. But when I saw him in the dream, he looked old and short. I thought visiting him was weird because in the dream, I had never talked to him prior to this visit. The strangest part about this dream is that I have never met him in real life because he has been dead since 1999.

The other weird part is that he was born in China but he lived in the US with my grandma from the 1960’s up to his death. A few days before this dream I was thinking about him but this is still kind of creepy.


----------



## Envy (Oct 26, 2021)

Last night I dreamed that I was doing a Final for a History class (one of my top favorite subjects) and before I got in the room to take the test it dawned on me that for some reason I hadn't studied for it at all. I always study for tests and do very well on them, so needless to say, this was a nightmare.


----------



## Plume (Oct 26, 2021)

I dreamt that I was hiding in a house from aliens, but the aliens were actually human, and everyone around me was getting abducted. idk, it made more sense in the dream.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 26, 2021)

I had a dream that I was buying Amiibo cards. 
I'd be surprised if that actually happens, since apparently they didn't show up at my local Target last time.


----------



## windloft (Oct 28, 2021)

Not a recent dream, but I once dreamed about getting with David Bowie in Brazil. He took me to dates, wine and dined me, and we cuddled together under his uncomfortably silk bed. For some reason I said no to him over his advancements after awhile, and he got mad.

As in 'put me in an aquarium death trap filled with metal wire, electric eels, and zombies' mad. I don't know if I survived it or not since I stirred awake after I was submerged in. I really wish I didn't wake up!


----------



## *Sakura Miku* (Oct 28, 2021)

nevermind


----------



## piichinu (Oct 28, 2021)

i got banned from ffxiv for harassment but the notification was a sticky note pasted onto my stats class door and my professor asked me what i did and i didn’t answer then i woke up


----------



## oak (Oct 29, 2021)

I had a dream the water was rising so I was trying to put as many people as I could into this boat, but I only managed to save a couple dogs, a handful of people and the gingerbread man from Shrek. Idk why the gingerbread man was there but I was so relieved when he made it to the boat lmao.


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 22, 2021)

my dreams have always been very vivid, and some of the time im aware im dreaming which is pretty fun. its also helpful if something scary happens because i can just get outta there by waking up. sometimes my dreams have multiple levels of dream where the base dream world is one that i will fall asleep in/wake up in and ill have a deeper dream in a different dream world. 

this happened last night, and i was having fun exploring the second level of dream world sort of like a video game. since im aware that this isnt the real world i didnt have a problem eating snacks i found in this old building store or taking out a small boat i found into the open water and diving out into the water leaving the boat behind. well this fun went on for a good bit, but then i started being chased by a few people. i was running away for a bit, but then i was pretty much set to be caught so instead of waking myself up into the first level of dreaming, i was curious about why i was being chased and what these people planned to do with me. so i just stopped and this lady grabbed me and pulled me to some upstairs room in a building (i think it might have been the same building where i took some snacks). she told me that i had been causing a lot of trouble running around and taking peoples things with total disregard for everyone else and she put a handcuff on me. another one of the people that had been chasing me walked up. i was surprised and asked if everyone there was sentient and had their own lives and both agents looked at me like i had 3 heads and said yeahhh??? 

i woke myself up from that dream and into the next and then shortly after woke up entirely and i was just so blown away by that response. i feel a little bad now lol! i guess i cant do whatever i want even in my dreams. side note: ive always felt a little bit off about the people in my dreams. if i realize im dreaming, sometimes im tempted to tell other people that this is a dream, but i get really afraid of it haha. i cant even look passers by in the eyes because its just too intense and freaks me out a little. i have social anxiety in real life but its not exactly the same. i get more scared of the normal people turning into something creepy and unexpected if i tell them im dreaming lol. 

well thats it for my really weird dream tale. i guess i need to be more respectful of others while im dreaming or else the dream police will come after me


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 23, 2021)

I've stopped having dreams now, not sure why. I have them very very rarely if at all. a little bit bothered by it honestly..


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 23, 2021)

All that I remember was that I was walking to a train station with my bed comforter wrapped around me lol. I don’t remember why any of it was happening.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 23, 2021)

Last night I had a dream that felt very real. I was lying in bed in my house, trying to sleep, but I couldn't get comfortable because there were raw burn marks around my wrists and ankles as if I had recently been shackled. It was so realistic, but definitely a dream.


----------



## kusariyaro (Nov 24, 2021)

gobby said:


> I thought this would be a fun thread to start
> 
> Last night I dreamt I broke my arm and aziz ansari diagnosed me with type 1 diabetes :,^)


i actually dont remember if i dreamt somwthing today, but yesterday i dreamt that my mom gifted me a hachi (from nana) figma i dont even know if it exists hahaha and then she also gifted me a rin hoshizora nendoroid but sadly it was all a dream


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 24, 2021)

honestly started to believe that maybe my semi-romantic/platonic crush on my friend was just a passing phase but i had another dream abt him last night. it's not even really romantic in nature (not surprising considering im aroace), I just keep dreaming about hanging out w him and sitting next to him and playing games and everything else.

I'll never have the courage to express my feelings though ;w;


----------



## Weemaddz (Nov 24, 2021)

I dreamt I was in a self driving car an put a dog at the steering wheel so I could laugh at people passing or driving past lol


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 27, 2021)

i don't remember everything but it featured me walking around someone's acnh island and they had light blue lilles and hyacinths i think? and i wanted some but they wouldn't give me any heh-


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 27, 2021)

I gave my s/o a hug. very eventful.

edit: did it in real life too


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 27, 2021)

The last dream I had, for some reason I was in my old apartment and these guys were trying to break into my apartment lol. The other night I dreamt of these UFOs too, one with orange lights (which I dreamnt about like 3 times before too for some reason) which was all janky and dysfunctional, and then a UFO with white lights that was more stable and seemed more powerful or something. I have all kinds of insanely strange dreams lol


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Nov 29, 2021)

I dreamed that my old piano teacher was pregnant and had adopted 2 kids, one of which was not doing well in school so she was mad. 
I also dreamed that I was with my online friend, but his house was very dirty (this is connected to a dream I had a while back) his shower had a toilet in it and it turns out we are in a mental facility.


----------



## Beanz (Dec 6, 2021)

I had a strange dream which took place in around 2009/2010 when i was 4 or 5. In this dream, my father was telling me a story about how the Navy had to give this huge presentation to Washington D.C. and they were attacked while presenting or screwed up and blew themselves up by accident, I can’t really remember. Well anyway, because of that, my dad thinks there’s going to be a nuclear war and he’s preparing for it. When I woke up I actually thought my dad had told me this story and I forgot but the memory came back in dream form.


----------



## ellienoise (Dec 6, 2021)

Last night I dreamt I went to pick up my cat at the vet and they were like, we're not sure we can give her back to you just yet! we are not sure if the vaccine is going to cause any side effects! and they pulled her out of the cage and that was... not my cat! it was like a ragdoll kitten! (very cute but most definitely not my cat) and I was like, my cat is actually a tortoiseshell cat! and they pulled a calico cat (like my profile pic), and again I was like no! that's not Romina! and when I took a closer look, half of the cages had tortoiseshell cats! I was so confused, how was I going to find my cat when not even the vet staff were sure of where she was! and I kept calling her name but she wasn't responding. I woke up shortly after and I was just laughing about it.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 6, 2021)

I had a dream that I saw one of the overweight, bald guys at my work.  Except in the dream, he started dancing to the Minecraft parody song “Griefer” with his arms, hips, and legs moving around everywhere while he sung the song.  I’m not quite sure why I dreamed that, but LMAOOOOOOOOO


----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 6, 2021)

ive been having lots of nightmares lately to be honest. its pretty annoying lol i could do without zombie apocalypse and general apocalypse type dreams, brain


----------



## Mariah (Dec 7, 2021)

Every dream I have is weird and screwed up. I don’t know if that’s just a personal thing.

I was exploring an old house. I guess it was an Open House sort of situation. A lot of rooms and areas were blocked off though. There were people making sure you didn’t go in them. I went down a hall and someone yelled “Don’t go in there!”at me. The whole place was just giving me weird vibes. I went into another room and there was a blonde girl sitting there. I don’t know what happened after that but I know the dream ended up with a needle being injected in my neck and then I woke up.


----------



## amemome (Dec 9, 2021)

I had a dream that my best friend got engaged to her boyfriend. I was really happy for her and now I'm wondering if this is a premonition....

Unfortunately for me, the second-half of the dream was having my dad invalidate my life choices.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Dec 10, 2021)

I  have weird dream. I dream my grandma pass away(she passed 10years more ago) and everyone take turn to say the last goodbye in the special mortuary and we are the last pair, me n my hub. Actually those body still got reflux even after dead coz i saw other room have corpse body also moving like some weak patient. Creepy...but nevermind we re otw walk to my grandma one which is the last room. Then i saw her laying down there and feel so sad. The weird part is she can talk but in the dream is not all weird coz is muscle reflux! Then i ask her question like did my mom ever love me? My grandma say yes but i argue back i say i never feel it before. But she keep telling me she did. She go around telling everyone so but i keep say i don think so. The whole thing is just me asking question like this and i keep think one day my mom die and have such reflux so i can safely have argument with her. But actually quite scary coz my grandma eyeball remain white n she even come down n walk to me but i keep going backward. Then i remember i saw my grandpa also but he didn't walk he jus lay there coz he was paralyse before his dead (not in the dream irl he coma before his time arrive) . Weird dream.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2021)

I dreamt that the staff had a ton of different collectibles for sale for dirt cheap (I got a sheep plush for 13 tbt lol) and my favorite new collectible was literally just a sock on the purple Halloween bg. they were also finally selling the toilet paper collectible. it was incredible.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 10, 2021)

This one's not as recent, but once I had a dream someone confessed to having a crush on me, face to face, and literally the first thing I did was go on Discord to tell people
And the first thing I did when I woke up was talk about my dream... On Discord.


----------



## Neb (Dec 15, 2021)

I had yet another dream based on Majora’s Mask. This time it was about restarting the 3 day cycle to knock out a boss before it woke up. It saved me the effort of fighting it and I was able to take the mask to the Happy Mask salesmen in his house.


----------



## Shawna (Dec 26, 2021)

I don't remember any of my dreams from last night, but I will share something strange that happened the night before.

So, me and my dad had made plans on waking up really early (on Christmas 24th) at 6:30-7:00 in the morning to go to Walmart and eat at Huddle House together.  

Well, when I went to slept the night before Christmas Eve, I had a dream that I woke up and realized that I overslept.  
I legitimately that it was real until I woke up for real and heard my dad call for me. XDDDD

Why are false awakenings so strange.......?


----------



## Khaotico (Dec 26, 2021)

I've been having dreams ranging from me being in an anime series to racing my car through a black hole with a leprechaun and Barney.

My dreams are basically every 1960s acid rock band's songs mashed together.


----------



## ryuk (Dec 26, 2021)

dude the other night i had a dream that i was being trained hardcore by a martial arts master in some dojo exactly like in the matrix and he was briefing me on this super important mission i needed to prepare for and then i woke up before i could carry it out


----------



## Livia (Dec 28, 2021)

I wake up after each dream, so I remember most of them. This was from a few months ago, but is one of my favorites so I wanted to write it down.

I was a child in Berlin in 1945 while the war was still going on. I think my name was Hilde. I was living in an apartment with my family. One day I was sitting at the kitchen table and could hear bombs going off in the distance. Then the air raid siren went off. I knew I had to go down to the basement like always, but I was really tired of it and didn’t want to go. I looked around the room and noticed a small door in the wall that I could swear wasn’t there before. I thought maybe it was a small cupboard and I could hide from the bombs in there, so I opened the door. It wasn’t a cupboard though. Behind the door was a tunnel that seemed to stretch on forever. I went into the tunnel.

Eventually I ended up in this large colorful room that had lots of children’s toys and furniture. As soon as I got there, the tunnel closed up and the room didn’t appear to have any doors or a way out. There was another little girl in the room, but she was sitting in the corner facing the wall and she had very strange clothes on. I tried to talk to her, but she ignored me. Then I heard a voice that welcomed me and told me I was safe now. The voice told me that she saved children from horrible fates in war and now I didn’t have to worry about anything ever again. I tried asking her questions, but all she would say is that I was safe and she would take care of me.

The next day I was eating some soup that had been left in the room for me, and suddenly the other girl turned around and started talking. She told me her name was Lissie, and she was from the American Revolutionary war. She told me not to waste any of the soup because the witch (which is how she referred to the voice of the person who brought us here) would soon begin starving me to death. She said she was so hungry and hadn’t eaten for over 100 years. I was confused about how she was alive if she had been starved to death, but she explained that her spirit was forever trapped here by a spell that the witch put on the room. She told me that I needed to talk to the witch and make a deal. There was a way to escape, but I would only get one chance and then I too would be trapped here forever. I asked her how to escape and she told me to look up. I looked up and noticed that the walls on top half of the room were covered by multiple rows of cabinets. There were hundreds of them. She said that behind one of them was the way out. All the others contained puzzles or riddles that had to be correctly solved or else I would lose. Also I had to open the cabinets in the correct order or I would lose. I thought this would be impossible, but she assured me that she knew how to do it because she had watched other children escape. I asked why she was still here, and she got sad and said that she had made a mistake when she was almost at the end. The witch must’ve overheard us because then she asked me if I wanted to play a game with her. She said I had 3 days to escape and if I succeeded, she would let me go, but if I failed then I would have to stay with her forever. I agreed and then I climbed up to reach the cabinets. Lissie helped me with the order.

When I got close to the end, Lissie stopped helping. She began crying and said that she didn’t want me to leave. She didn’t want to be alone again. I also began crying and pleading with her to help me, saying that I didn’t want to die. She refused and went back to sitting in the corner and ignoring me, so I had to solve the last few cabinets myself. I got to the last one, and opened it. It was full of cans of food. I told Lissie that I found food and threw some cans down to her. She began crying and thanking me and apologizing for not helping more. I threw down all the food and behind it was a door like the one I had used to enter the room.

Then I heard the witch’s voice. She congratulated me for finding the exit, but asked if I was sure I wanted to leave. She said that my apartment was going to be destroyed in an air raid and me and my family would be killed. I thought she was trying to trick me into staying. She said that Germany would lose the war and even if I survived, my life would be miserable. Lissie encouraged me to leave and said she would be okay now that she had food. I stood there with my hand on the door, unsure if I wanted to stay or leave.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 31, 2021)

My last dream, I had a girlfriend

If only


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 31, 2021)

I had a very vivid dream last night. I was in an antique store shopping for my mom, but I was also reading a book of poetry and as I was reading each poem, corresponding imagery was being projected onto the wall of the store. It was a really cool dream and I wish I had been able to remember some of the poems, although they probably wouldn't have sounded as cool in real life as they did to my dream self.


----------



## Livia (Jan 3, 2022)

One of my dreams from last night. 
I saw a bunch of posts on reddit about how this government building should be burned to the ground and rebuilt as a goose sanctuary. There was a news article attached so I clicked on it. It was a story where some geese had laid their eggs inside the mailroom of this building but then workers chased the geese out and destroyed their eggs and nests. Now the geese were standing outside the building honking and upset because they wanted their babies. I watched a video someone took of the geese.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2022)

I dreamed that someone sold me another aurora egg for 1.5k tbt lol, I wish


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 10, 2022)

I dreamt that I was at this hotel building, which is weird because it felt like I was there before in a different dream.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 10, 2022)

This happened around 2 months ago. I had a dream where I was with my PoPo (Grandma in Chinese). Me and my family were with her and got ot be with her and play. If you did not know I have not left this neighborhood since march 2020. My parents go to get Kroger pick up but thats pretty much it. It was amazing and I cried when I woke up. Recently though after getting both vaccines my PARENTS LET ME AND MY BROTHER GO AND SEE HER. WE CRIED FOR LIKE 2 HOURSSSS. IT WAS AMAZING. FINALLY. Now we get to see her every single week just like the old times


----------



## Autumn247 (Jan 10, 2022)

I keep having a reoccurring dream where I get on the wrong bus and end up somewhere far away from where I need to be


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2022)

I had a dream that my appt was at 8am today and I woke up at 10am (been waking up kinda late the last week even though I go to bed same time as always) so I was freaking out, then I woke up and realized my appt is at 8 and it's 6am lol. that dream was way too real


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 22, 2022)

Last night I had a dream that was basically an episode of Supernatural, only I was involved. I don't remember all the specifics, but Dean was upset at Sam for the methods he was using, sort of like season 4/5 of the show. For reference, that's as far as I've watched in the series but it's been a while since I've watched an episode. Not sure why it was in my dreams.


----------



## Bluelady (Jan 26, 2022)

A nightmare woke me up about 2 hours ago.

The dream started off weird. It showed me a horror story. It was about a man that was killed by an old rural train station. That’s why at night he comes out at night seeking revenge. Not too scary.

After that the scene transitioned to me, my niece, a woman and a man getting out of a black car at night. The man had a gun and he left with the woman. I think that the woman was going to distract him while my niece and I ran away. At some point, we found another car to hide behind. However, we heard a few bangs and footsteps running towards our direction. I told my niece to keep running while I distracted the person.

My niece didn’t want to go because she was scared, so I had to give her some tough love. It seemed to have worked because we both ran in different directions.

After that, the dream transitioned to a campus parking lot at daytime. Again, I was running for my life because there was an active shooter on the loose. Only this time I didn’t have my glasses on and everything looked somewhat blurry. My eldest sister whizzed by so I started running after her. I woke up after that.


----------



## meo (Jan 26, 2022)

Most of my dreams lately have been being at work and working. Since I'm pregnant and peeing a lot more often lol; I woke up early early morning to my bladder and groggily made my way to the restroom and told myself it's okay there's a bit more time before rounds are completed lol...until I realized I wasn't at work.
The hospitals are just so busy right now and it's really been a lot the past couple weeks. I do my best not to take work home with me mentally...but obviously my dreams have other plans right now.


----------



## smudge.e (Jan 26, 2022)

I had a dream about my oldest best friend. She shaved her head and decided to get her chest removed. Very random. Anyways I reached out to her and we had a good convo, miss that lil lady.


----------



## deana (Jan 27, 2022)

I dreamt that Jeffree Star insulted my make-up application, said I seemed like I would be fun at karaoke, and then bought me some Papa John's pizza..


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 27, 2022)

This is not the most exciting dream, but it's pretty rare for me to remember a dream at all, so I'm gonna say it.
So basically my science teacher is, well, not a teacher anymore. It was either because he got fired or he quit, but either way he was in class with a briefcase (and a fedora) and was like "adios" before leaving. The next day when I come back home from school, my ex-science teacher is at my house for some reason? Not in a creepy way, I guess he was just visiting. At some point we're just standing there and I'm like "okay you can go now". And then I woke up.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 28, 2022)

had yet another dream about my friend. we were hanging out together at his house (since I've never been there my mind just kinda made up something) and the part I remember the most was when I was in another room that had a window looking into the living room and I was too shy to talk to him so I wrote on the window something like "I wish you could lie across my lap" and then when I went to lie on the couch he came over and laid down in my lap and it was so cute.

why do I keep having dreams like this about him, I would never ever have the courage to tell him how I feel anyways


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2022)

Last night I dreamed I woke-up hungover in an unfamiliar bedroom next to this girl, and she got up to go to the bathroom but then never came back. So I got up and walked around the house looking for her but then got side-tracked by these vegetables in the kitchen that looked exactly like garden peas (I hate peas) in a green gloop but tasted like a combo of berries and citrus fruit. Suddenly my mother appears out of nowhere and starts berating me on sleeping with girls without learning their name and asking how my girlfriend would feel if she knew, but I'm just so fascinated with these not-peas that I'm not really listening and instead keep interrupting her with questions about them. In this world they must not have been abnormal because she is clearly getting more and more frustrated with me but the not-peas are all I can think about. I try putting together a salad that works with the flavours, but I mustn't have been doing a good job because my mum then snatches the plate and does it for me while still continuing to scold me, but then she holds my food hostage until she's said her piece. Then when I finally get the plate back I wake-up before I can even start eating the damn not-peas.

The only part of this story that came true upon waking was the hangover. 


*Edit:* So, I listened to my dream!Mum and linked my girlfriend this post to find out how she felt about it. It resulted in the following exchange:

*Heather — Today at 10:24*​_you're a very special one_​​_*Chris — Today at 10:29*_​_Idk what even happened to that girl._​_Or how I met her._​_Or who she was._​​_*Heather — Today at 10:30*_​_some say she's still ****ting to this day_​
Yes, this was shared with her consent.


----------



## Neb (Feb 6, 2022)

I dreamt that my grandma washed my childhood dog Tucker and removed all of his black spots. It was weird seeing him all white, that’s for sure.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 7, 2022)

had a dream i made the dinner i planned on making today or tomorrow. woke up a little bit confused because it felt pretty real


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 8, 2022)

I had a dream where I was on a train, lol. I wish.


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 11, 2022)

I had several dreams between last night and this morning, but there was one that I remember very clearly. There were two different bears in my dream, one was a grizzly bear and one was a polar bear. The bears were very friendly and came over to me curiously. The grizzly bear stood up on its hind legs and held out its front paws. I put my hand against its paw pad and it was so huge and so soft. I still remember how it felt. The polar bear sniffed around me for a while and then snuggled up close to me. Both bears let me pet them and hug them. I was so disappointed when my dog woke me up for breakfast. I wanted to go back to that dream.


----------



## Franny (Feb 13, 2022)

Spoiler: gross and scary



had a dream of an old lady busting into my office with some sort of skin disease, she was coughing and scratching herself so much. her skin was starting to turn green and red but she was still super happy and friendly despite it. i was calling a doctor on the phone while she was coughing and he told me "dont worry too much she'll be fine" and when i turned around she dissapeared with nothing left of her. it spooked me so much i woke up an hour before my alarm.


 it was the most grotesque and vivid dream i've had in a while. but i've also been playing way too much project zomboid so i'm 100% certain that is why i had this dream.


----------



## BakaRina (Feb 13, 2022)

I sometimes dream weird stuff here and there but almost never remember what they were since I forget the moment I wake up. The only dream I remember vividly was giant robots of sorts that were destroying the city and people were running for safety away from them. I don’t remember what else was in the stream, but that stuck with me for a long time.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 14, 2022)

I had a dream that i was at "my" school (looked like one from the shows or movies, main color was green) all by myself in the gym, then my math teacher came in and said this guy was looking for me. It was some kid who had a crush on me in middle school except he looked emo (his hear was more of those side mohawks, idk how else to describe, but he has an afro. yeah), and he was all like 'omg [deadname]!! then walked towards me and i ran outside of the gym to go into another building, and the window on the door looked like i would be going outside of the gym at my school, but somehow ended up on the gamecube mario kart track peach beach instead. My math teacher was like 'why are you running away?' then i woke up.
i think the reason for the deadnaming is that i havent come out to them lol


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 15, 2022)

I dreamt that an associate of mine (from another website) uploaded a photograph of himself and was using it as his current profile pic (he had never done this before). In the photo, he was partially covering his face with his (fore)arm though. Still, I caught a glimpse of him. He had short, dark hair and a long nose. Then, the dream ended. But here's the weird part: After I woke up, I visited his profile page to see whether my dream had come true or not. He actually didn't have any uploaded photo of himself, but I still got a little surprised by his current profile pic. He had a picture of some Anime character who looked eerily similar to the person that I saw in my dream (hell, he even had the same pose, with his arm partially covering his face). I hadn't ever seen that pic before (I don't watch Anime), so I thought that was kind of odd.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 21, 2022)

I'm like dozing off and for that brief moment that I was asleep I dreamed that Phoenix Wright was driving down a road and he saw Edgeworth walking down the sidewalk, so he picked up his half eaten cheeseburger and like threw it at edgeworth. a drive-by hamburger assault, if you will.


----------



## Bluelady (Feb 22, 2022)

Two days ago I had a dream that I decided to check TBT on my phone after I had barely woken up. Once online, two people placed requests for an item that didn't exist in the game. In the dream, I was annoyed and thought that it was too early to be dealing with this. Dream me lied back down and fell asleep which caused real-life me to wake up confused and mildly irritated.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 23, 2022)

In the last dream that I had, I found myself inside some type of old mansion. There I discovered a full box of pizza. It wasn't just any kind of pizza though. This pizza was TWENTY years old! (Who on earth would preserve a pizza for such a long time? I have no idea). Despite that, it still appeared edible. Soooo I grabbed a slice and started eating it. The pizza tasted kind of soapy (not too bad, just soapy).


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Feb 23, 2022)

I always dream super freaky stuff. Some nights ago I dreamt that I was in my room, but it kind of looked different. There was some sort of washing drum where usually the „tree“ for my budgies stands. A spider was crawling her way up to that washing drum on her net. Whilst walking she got bigger and bigger. I looked away for a moment and heard a loud noise. The spider had turned into a giant bird throwing dead mice around. It attacked my budgies. Then I woke up.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 23, 2022)

had a dream i overslept until 8 pm which caused the world to end. i had to walk next to an under construction highway and then the world got saved somehow. i ended up in jail for causing the world to collapse but that was a happy ending because my wife (???) was also in jail for selling drugs. i think the morale to take from the dream is that i should stop oversleeping


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 23, 2022)

i died on thomas the tank engine


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2022)

had a dream that this guy had a crush on me and he just happened to be ace like I am, so we were like hanging out together and we got to know each other and it went really well. I hate when things go perfectly like that then I wake up and realize it was fake and I'm still alone lmfaoo


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 24, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> had a dream that this guy had a crush on me and he just happened to be ace like I am, so we were like hanging out together and we got to know each other and it went really well. I hate when things go perfectly like that then I wake up and realize it was fake and I'm still alone lmfaoo


forever alone


----------



## Sophie23 (Feb 24, 2022)

I had a dream that I went on the train to London by myself. Sounds scary I know lol


----------



## gigii (Feb 24, 2022)

my sis being @Mr_Keroppi


----------



## vinnie (Mar 6, 2022)

I dreamed that all my villagers moved away and all my least favorite ones moved in. Then, they all busted my door down and continued to throw me in the waterfall for disliking them. Honestly, I don't even know anymore.

When I was like 10, I had a dream that dog people took me to their secret treehouse because my parents left me in a thrift store. We had a dance party and they proceeded to take me home in their red pickup truck. Help.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 6, 2022)

I dreamed about all the people who lectured me saying "You're not good enough" and I just remember waking up sweating.


----------



## vinnie (Mar 6, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> I dreamed about all the people who lectured me saying "You're not good enough" and I just remember waking up sweating.


That sounds awful  I'm so sorry. Everyone who says that is wrong!!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 6, 2022)

I dreamt that I was dressed up as a wizard and paris hilton + paris hilton's friend were laughing at me. Then walter goggins showed up to talk about the fallout TV series


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 7, 2022)

@Millysaurusrexjr I didn't even know there was going to be a live action series for Fallout. That sounds kind of cool actually, but I thought the same thing when Atla was announced for Netflix. And now it looks like they're just making all kinds of terrible choices for the show that the original creators bailed. So I'm convinced it's going to suck. Especially if they drove away the creators.


I have some really weird dreams sometimes. Recently I dreamed about me just ruthlessly pummeling a bunch of Moblins because I played a bit too much of Age of Calamity recently.


I don't know if I ever mentioned it here, but back when I was a kid I had a dream where I was being chased by these weird specter beings that looked like the grim reaper. I was also in some kind of strange labyrinth like maze. They were able to phase through walls so it was kind of in their favor that they would catch me. I remember turning back to see that they had stopped chasing me, looked in front of me, and bam one of them popped through the wall and stabbed me.

I woke up almost right after with an intense pain like I had actually been stabbed. It really hurt and felt like I had actually been cut and was bleeding, but there wasn't any mark.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 7, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> @Millysaurusrexjr I didn't even know there was going to be a live action series for Fallout. That sounds kind of cool actually, but I thought the same thing when Atla was announced for Netflix. And now it looks like they're just making all kinds of terrible choices for the show that the original creators bailed. So I'm convinced it's going to suck. Especially if they drove away the creators.


I'm not holding out too much hope for the Fallout TV series, but they did announce that the main character was going to be a ghoul (played by Walter Goggins and honestly, I can totally see him being a ghoul). I think that makes it at least a bit more interesting... but then again the show-runner is Amazon, which despite having multi-million dollar budgets the sci-fi/fantasy shows they make still end up looking cheap (that's what I've read, anyway)

--

last night I dreamt that I actually knew how to use a hair curler and my hair was super pretty for once


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2022)

I had a dream that I was drawing. two different things to be exact.
the first drawing was the one I'm gonna start today for @/BrokenSanity, I was drawing their rabbit OC. it actually felt like I was just sitting at my computer drawing on any normal day lol.
the second drawing was kinda funny. it was a game of tug-of-war, and the right side had Mario, Luigi, Peach, Birdo, and Bowser, while the left side had Yoshi by himself. everyone on the right side was struggling to hold on and Yoshi was just laughing away. I thought it was funny cause you wouldn't expect Yoshi to be that strong (I actually wondered at one point if I should draw Yoshi in the Bowser suit like in the tug-of-war minigame in Mario Party 1, but I thought it would be funnier if I didn't).

I wonder if I should draw the latter, prob wouldn't look as good as in my dream but I could still try lol


----------



## g u a v a (Mar 8, 2022)

don’t remember much now the days coming to a close but it took place at a modern mansion


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 9, 2022)

Last night I had a dream about my crush (one of my classmates). 0_0 So basically I was leaning on him while he was talking to his friends (and holding me). But for some reason neither of us seems to notice?? Well, not until one of his friends says: "Ayo, are you two dating now??" Embarrassed, I quickly get off him and apologize profusely. And then I woke up. (And no, I'm not gonna tell him about my dream.)


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2022)

I had a dream that an old wizard guy took over Genshin Impact, and as a result the quality of the game quickly declined.  I tried to fight him for control of it, but he won.  Some fairies appeared and told me to play Honkai Impact the 3rd.  I was reluctant to at first, but as soon as I started playing the game gave me the best characters and max level.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 9, 2022)

I had a dream I was eating tuna melts


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 10, 2022)

Wow, me remembering my dreams two days in a row? That's rare. And I remember when I used to say, "I wish I had a dream about Majora's Mask!" Well, now that it finally happened, I'm not so sure!

So there's a pair of siblings with no names. They're at a frozen lake (which now I'm starting to think they're at Snowhead), and they see a carving of Majora's Mask in the snow. They dig in that spot and find a music sheet and an ocarina. It turns out to be Song of Storms, and one of them plays it. It starts raining and it melts away the snow where they just dug, thus revealing a piece of paper. One of them (the girl I think) picks it up, and it reads: "You must take away a life to gain another." The girl nervously flips the paper and it says: "You've met with a terrible fate, haven't you Pamela?" (I guess the girl's name was Pamela.) She's very shocked and scared now, and the two siblings finally notice the heart piece and a lever. The brother pulls the lever, making Pamela fall through the ice (don't ask me how that happened) and he picks up the heart piece. And then I woke up. Now that I think about it, I think the two siblings were supposed to represent me and my brother!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2022)

I had a dream that someone killed me.


----------



## SublimeDonut (Mar 11, 2022)

i dreamt i was in a theme park and there was this glass tunnel that diverged and led to various little chambers. the chambers were pretty far away so you could only barely see that in those chambers were people screaming and kicking, trying to escape. the tunnel had an open entrance you could crawl into. i remember there was some explanation as to why anyone would ever try to crawl in. maybe visitors were supposed to think the people were animatronics and would crawl to get a better look at them or something. idk. i just know i crawled in and the moment i was inside the entrance closed and some force pulled me towards the chambers, locking me in one of the empty ones along with all the other people.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 18, 2022)

Last night I dreamt that I was walking around a futuristic city. Then out of nowhere, some superheroes started fighting each other for some reason. I just kind of stood there watching the battle, then got hit by one of their attacks which sent me flying into the stratosphere. Somehow I was completely unharmed (guess my superpower was invulnerability) and was able to get a better view of the city. There were a lot of incredibly tall buildings made mostly of glass, and above those buildings were several floating spheres (picture a smaller Death Star with windows) which were each probably the size of a small town. 

Eventually I landed in New York next to the Empire State building and could now only see in black and white for some reason. I was kind of annoyed I had landed in a completely different city. Then I realized I was dreaming so I could just fly back. Then I woke up.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 19, 2022)

I had a nightmare last night. There was a snake in my yard so I wrestled it. (Inaccurate, I would scream and run away IRL.) And then I heard a rattling sound... The second part is what actually scared me, though. My brother got bitten by the rattlesnake. The way he cried out in pain was so upsetting, I cried when I woke up. I hate it when I have dreams about my brother like that...
(Guess I have a fear of snakes now. Anyway, I just did some research, there are three types/species of rattlesnakes in Canada and the closest to me is in Ontario. And rattlesnake bites/deaths are really low here anyways.)


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 20, 2022)

I had a nightmare early this morning. I was running from some people who were trying to hurt me in the 'real' world (aka the real world in the dream). In order to escape them, I kept having to go through doorways that took me to other worlds where I had to face terrible fears. Once I had successfully faced down the fear, I was transported back to the real world in a different location. But before long, the people chasing me would catch up and I'd have to do it all over again.


----------



## Dim (Mar 23, 2022)

I had a dream about a zombie-apocalypse. One by one they killed everyone in my family, and eventually myself. It was not fun. I partly blame myself for watching creepy videos though.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 23, 2022)

Kane said:


> I had a dream about a zombie-apocalypse. One by one they killed everyone in my family, and eventually myself. It was not fun. I partly blame myself for watching creepy videos though.



Dang, my last nightmare I had was a zombie eating me.  But I haven't been watching any creepy videos.  I guess it's the time of year for zombie nightmares.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 24, 2022)

My mom cleaned the toilet and the cleaning liquid was in it (it was red), but she said that I should just go to the toilet anyways. I went to the toilet and the liquid spilled out from under the toilet (it looked green on the floor). I was afraid to touch it. Then some more things happened, but I can’t really remember them.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 24, 2022)

I had a dream where I was Civil War reeancting. But then all of a sudden it became nighttime when it was super bright and sunny out. No one seemed to notice and were shooting the other side. Then these shadow people monsters started running around in the battlefield, but we had lanterns that kept them away from us because the light hurts them.

I then said something like 'You know, it would really suck if our lights went out.' and then they just went out just like that and someone whined 'Why did you have to go and say that.'


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2022)

I slept in and had a dream that I was Sonic from Sonic The Hedgehog, and I had to fight against a villain who was secretly Shadow in disguise.  I ended up winning in the end because his identity got revealed and he ran out of power.  Weird dream.  I wonder if it would make for a good Sonic game?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 26, 2022)

Had a crazyy dream that was way too long to tell it in its entirety. But at one point a guy with a rifle and a dog sneaked in and out of my house repeatedly.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 26, 2022)

I had a dream that I bought my grandparents' old house and I was trying to restore it to the way it was in my childhood. I dream about houses way too much.


----------



## Chris (Mar 27, 2022)

This a long one. 

_*Edit:* and it's gone! _​


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 27, 2022)

All I remember is that I was throwing some rotten oranges in the garbage. Probably the most mundane dream I've had this month. 

Can't believe I let those dream oranges go bad. Such a waste of perfectly good food.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 28, 2022)

I had this really weird dream last night:
All I remember was
I was flying in an airplane with @/Jhine7 and they were the pilot, except they look like Apollo for whatever reason, but we can never go anywhere because they keep running late and forgetting my cargo.
I haven't even interacted with @/Jhine7 before but I see them all the time, what is this dream even suppose to mean LOL? That I shouldn't go on an airplane with them?


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 28, 2022)

It must be because I've started watching Superstore, but last night I dreamt that I was working at K-Mart again. K-Mart was my first ever job in real life, but it's been closed for a long time now.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 28, 2022)

LadyDestani said:


> It must be because I've started watching Superstore, but last night I dreamt that I was working at K-Mart again. K-Mart was my first ever job in real life, but it's been closed for a long time now.


Could be like one of those things where you're back in school. I finished school just a few years ago and have dreams about being late, having unfinished assignments, or having to chase a bus down.

Chris that dream sounds like they would make a movie out of it. Like those wacky cheap comedy films where the most insane stuff happens.


----------



## Xeleron (Mar 30, 2022)

Last night I had this extremely vivid and detailed dream about a Zombie apocalypse that took place in a sky rise building. I won't go too much into detail about it, but it seemed like a Hollywood level production was going on in my head last night... with an actual plot and everything lmao. 

I'm pretty sure I dreamt about Zombies because they came up in conversation with a friend last night... but the thing is that they were only mentioned ONCE. I guess my brain wanted more zombie talk


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2022)

Xeleron said:


> Last night I had this extremely vivid and detailed dream about a Zombie apocalypse that took place in a sky rise building. I won't go too much into detail about it, but it seemed like a Hollywood level production was going on in my head last night... with an actual plot and everything lmao.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I dreamt about Zombies because they came up in conversation with a friend last night... but the thing is that they were only mentioned ONCE. I guess my brain wanted more zombie talk



First Dim, then me, and now you.  Wow.  Really seems like it's Zombie dreams season.


----------



## Xeleron (Mar 30, 2022)

Venti said:


> First Dim, then me, and now you.  Wow.  Really seems like it's Zombie dreams season.


Is this how the new Zombie apocalypse going to start? By manifesting themselves through dreams!?

I'm pretty sure I ended up having a second dream after the zombie one, but I guess it wasn't as impactful as the first because I have no idea what it was about, I just remember being in a completely different place filled with pastries


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 30, 2022)

I had a dream a giant grabbed me in his hand and started to squeeze hard. Like he was trying to break a dirt clod. In the dream and when I woke up, I felt the tension, as if my body was actually being constricted. It did not last long however. I threw a wet sponge in his face, he dropped me, and I fell to the ground. When I hit the ground I woke up cause it felt like I was really falling and it startled me awake.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 30, 2022)

last night, i dreamt that i turned into a muppet and was in several scenes from the muppets take manhattan.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 30, 2022)

This wasn't my dream, but a coworker messaged me today and said she had a dream about me. She asked me if I journaled, which I do, but she didn't know that. She said in the dream I was journaling and one of the things I wrote was that I was going to be a millionaire in 5 months.

My coworker said she has a dream gift and sometimes the things she dreams come true. I said if I become a millionaire this year, I'll split the money with her.


----------



## Neb (Mar 31, 2022)

I dreamt that I was at a dimly lit game store in a Minecraft shaped world. The cubed shelves were full of games I was interested in. Even in my dream world retro games were still absurdly expensive. I got frustrated at the ridiculous prices and walked out.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 31, 2022)

I dreamt that I told someone they’re fat. xD


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 31, 2022)

The only part I remember is me running into my closet to play ACNL. The weird part is that the setting was at school and not at home. XD


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 31, 2022)

I had a recurring dream that I've had before.  Let me type it all out before I forget.

It was another zombie-related dream.  It was way in the future, when zombie outbreaks have ravaged the Earth.  The last remnants of society were trying to survive and escape the zombies.  I was included in that group.  We ran north through a school, and barricaded the door so the zombies couldn't get to us.

North of this school happened to be the edge of the land.  Our plan was to travel north by boat to the North Pole continent of Anastasia, which had its own people, food, fresh water, and customs.  We would try to find a cure for the zombies there.

As the zombies pounded against the barricaded door, we put together a boat and got into it.  One of our crew members got turned into a zombie, so we had to leave them behind.  We jumped on the boat and set sail.

On the way there, one of the crew members recounted how their older brother was at a club set adrift in the waters.  Apparently, not too long ago at that club one of the party people got infected and became a zombie.  And they turned everyone else into zombies as well while people were trying to escape.  No one survived.

As we passed this place we saw the horde of zombies staring at us and trying to get us.  We avoided them and continued north.

Finally, in the end of my recurring dream, we reach the North Pole continent of Anastasia.  The Anastasians welcomed us kindly, but unfortunately we are not able to find a cure for the zombies there.  So as a group we decide to just integrate into their society and live out the rest of our days there.  The end.

---

I don't know why I always have this dream, but it's interesting for sure.  Someone should make a movie or book out of it.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 31, 2022)

Chris said:


> This a long one.
> 
> _*Edit:* and it's gone! _​


What the heck Chris. I was going to write the next blockbuster. Dude where's my Pokemon. And now I can't



LadyDestani said:


> This wasn't my dream, but a coworker messaged me today and said she had a dream about me. She asked me if I journaled, which I do, but she didn't know that. She said in the dream I was journaling and one of the things I wrote was that I was going to be a millionaire in 5 months.
> 
> My coworker said she has a dream gift and sometimes the things she dreams come true. I said if I become a millionaire this year, I'll split the money with her.


What if she is secretly a time traveler and knows of your fortunes?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 3, 2022)

.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 3, 2022)

I forgot to write about it when it happened, but the other day I had a strange dream. I only remember a few factors, which were:


A farm setting (even though I live in a house in a town)
Me getting the third Dog Man book (they say you dream about things you want in life, this makes sense 'cause _A Tale of Two Kitties_ is my favorite book in the series and I don't have it)
Me travelling to a marsh-y/swamp-y place
Encountering a rare breed of rabbit that has fur the color of coal, water-repellent fur and can run faster than any other rabbit could
Me laying on the watery grass floor (best way I could describe it) and holding said rabbit in my arm while it scratched my arm worse than any cat could
Me casually using my phone to check the species like I have a Critterpedia or Hyrule Compendium
It was a weird dream for sure. XD


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 4, 2022)

I dreamt about Henry Cavill and I being in a relationship and he was constantly worried about me. What's weird is that I don't find him that attractive in comparison to other male actors.


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> What the heck Chris. I was going to write the next blockbuster. Dude where's my Pokemon. And now I can't


That's an accurate name for it! 

I have it saved on my computer actually. Couldn't bring myself to properly delete it!


----------



## gigii (Apr 4, 2022)

one of my ac friends became a hacker and started ruining my town  i thought it was real until i woke up


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 4, 2022)

I have a lot of weird dreams that I normally can't remember fully when I wake up. I can't remember what day it was, but I dreamed I had to sell or get rid of my current house and buy my aunt's old house. But it was more like I only got to buy the space between her and the neighbor. So it was a tiny slither and I could only fit a storage shed on it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 10, 2022)

my dreams lately have been oddly realistic and this particular one made me a bit sad. my dream was basically that I was visiting my grandpa and we were doing all the stuff we used to do, like hanging out at his house and driving around all the twisting roads and hills to go out and eat. 

he's been gone for 2 months and I still can't believe it


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 13, 2022)

I had a nightmare where it was all the doctors telling me the same sentence "If you keep on doing this to yourself you'll never be healthy" and then my family members showed and said "You see we tried to warn you but you didn't listen" and then my inner critical self was like "You brought this on yourself, getting yourself in the hospital because you were careless" then I just woke up feeling guilty about what I heard in my mind.


----------



## xara (Apr 14, 2022)

had another ‘undead grandmother’ dream where my grandmother suddenly came back from the dead last night. this is the second dream i’ve had like this since she died back in september. the first dream made it seem like she had never actually been dead and that the coroner had made a mistake, but she was back from the actual dead in this one. her skin was purple, pale and covered in dirt (even though she was cremated, not buried), and her eyes, body posture and voice were similar to the other mother’s in _coraline_ near the end of the movie. she was threatening me to do my chores lmao. i’m not sure what would’ve happened if i didn’t, but the threat was evident in her tone and dream-me was clearly scared. i don’t know, she just had this awful sinister vibe to her, and so did her voice, but i didn’t wake up afraid.

to be honest, though, i’m kinda getting sick of dreaming about a woman who quite frankly made me feel like the scum of the earth when she was alive lol. i would much rather dream about my late cat.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2022)

I straight up had a dream that the staff released a collectible with a whomp on it, and I was so excited for it when I woke up I immediately got on here, just to find out it wasn't real 



like why would that ever actually happen though, i would be the only person wanting it


----------



## Chris (Apr 15, 2022)

I dreamed I was taking a shower at an ex's house. I hear someone come in the front door, panic, and then they come up the stairs and start vacuuming the carpet. I guess I wasn't meant to be there because suddenly I'm running out of the shower to crouch on the floor, drenched and naked, directly behind the bathroom door - because from some reason it had a window in it despite facing the shower. My attempt to pretend I wasn't there was futile because I stupidly left the faucet on so it would have been clear someone was in the room - especially as I left the shower curtain half open. I felt so sick when the vacuum cleaner started hitting off the door I was hiding behind. They walked away without attempting to enter so I guess I successfully avoided detection somehow despite the fact that would have never have been possible in reality. And then, when I woke-up, I realised that it wasn't even the house he lives in at all. So God only knows whose house I broke into to take a shower!


----------



## Robi (Apr 15, 2022)

I can't remember exactly what it was, which is really irritating. I think I was talking with some friends on discord, pretty boring dream, but realistic enough that it took me a minute after I woke up to realize that was a dream. Thank goodness I didn't mention that conversation and look crazy.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 15, 2022)

I keep having these dreams about my brother dying in different situations. It always ends the same way: I wake up, start crying, run up to my brother, say that I love him, he gives me a weird look, the end.
Anyway, in my dream he was in the bathroom and said he needed help, but I ignored him. Eventually, sounding exasperated, he yells my name and I run into the bathroom. Somehow his foot got stuck in the hole that's in the toilet. I'm sure that's a situation that could happen IRL and can be fixed somewhat easily, but in my dream he was getting sucked in?? No matter how hard I pulled, the force was too strong and he got sucked in completely, now in the drain and possibly dead.
Obviously this can't happen IRL and is completely ridiculous, but the main point of my dream is that my brother _died_. And of course it wasn't a "normal" situation, like a nuclear bomb or drowning or a blizzard like the other dreams I had. Noo, it was death by toilet. :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2022)

after I fell asleep again at like 6am I remember two different dreams:

1. my mom was supposedly telling me a story from when she was younger, but I recognized that it was actually a story which I wrote and when I asked her where she heard it she would just say "it's a story from when I was 16!" and I started to get frustrated bc I knew that she would've had to have some knowledge of Animal Crossing to be telling that story (she doesn't play those games). but then I woke up and realized that I was listening to a recording I made of one of my fanfics and that's why I recognized it 

2. I was going to an event with the youth organization I've been involved with for forever, and when I went to an evening meeting they had I realized I didn't have my binder on, and I was really embarrassed and wanted to go back to my room to change. but then for some reason b dad was there and he and the others were like "didn't we tell you to wear a dress?" (I was wearing a dress shirt and slacks like I normally do) and I got so angry I had a mental breakdown and started going off on people. 
I wonder if this one has anything to do with the fact that I'm supposed to go visit my grandma and others for easter and I'm like 99.99997% sure they're gonna make comments/remarks abt me dressing "like a guy/lesbian"  


my dreams are always way too realistic and I hate it lol


----------



## Franny (Apr 15, 2022)

this is so stupid and incoherent but most of my dreams arent. TW funeral mention but its not scary??? idk just warning



Spoiler: peep the horror



ok so i had a dream i was at a funeral and i was checking my phone and saw that jerma died and the headline said something like "jerma dead at 45" or something like that and i was super upset and sad and when i opened the comments it was just people arguing about how old jerma actually is and nobody was sympathetic and people were posting like morphed images of his face and when i told the dream person sitting next to me that jerma died they went "who?" and i started crying and this picture was the thumbnail but it was like Generic Guy and not this exact photo but my mind registered it as jerma but he had long hair and it kind of looked like this but a bit more scary









edit: THE THING THATS SO WEIRD TO ME WAS THAT I WAs already at someone elses funeral. and then i read that. at least i think it was a funeral because it was like a dark parlor room with everyone sitting down??? it might not have been it may have just been Backrooms type thing.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 16, 2022)

I have Skyrim brain worms

In the dream, Irileth was married to Uth-somethin War-Bear (I forget his name). Uth War-Bear lived in a cabin in the woods and was also a hunter. Irileth still served the Jarl thou, she would visit War-Bear occasionally, as ya know, couples probably do.

My char visits War-Bear in his cabin while Irileth is already in my party. According to dream logic, she can be a follower now. I also have the option to recruit War-Bear. I do so, thinking its so cute that I have the married duo on my team, a ranger and a sword fighter. I take them outside and things get reeeeally weird.

The whole entire WORLD is a blue colour. There are no textures, no grass, no trees, no animals no NOTHING. BLUE. VOID. Flat blue ground, walls and sky, all the same colour.

Nothing is loaded, except the door to War-Bear's cabin. Not like, connected to the building like how a door would be, just like, the door itself. Also another random door next to it. As soon as my char stepped outside, this got more weird. Irileth and War-Bear started attacking nothing, like just randomly getting hostile, but there was nothing there. Not only that, but parts of their body started to unload as they got farther and farther away from the doors, chasing after the weird nothing they were tryin to attack. It started from their feet up, until only a small part of their torso, head and their weapons were the only parts of them loaded in. It was kinda weird seeing them attack with their weapons with no hands or arms. Also, their attacks are really off. Like, glitchy and messed up. They don't move naturally.

But wait, there's more. I am freaked out (rightfully so) by the weird blue void and the unloaded bodies attacking somethin that keeps going farther and farther away, forcing more of their bodies to unload the farther they go. I never made my char go that far out, so I go back to the other door, not War-Bear's cabin, it's someone else's cabin. The game loads in mostly normal. It's a nice cabin too, real roomy with nice decor and furniture. One off thing is that a women is in a fetal position, knees pressed up against her body as she sits down, facing the wall, damn near clipping into it. War-Bear and Irileth instantly go aggro and attack the woman and some guy who I didn't see behind the counter, who is also in that same position. War-Bear one hit kills the woman and her body gets really glitchy, she keeps clipping in and out of the wall, floating in one spot in the place she was killed. He moves on to the guy Irileth was attacking and they both start to attack him. He doesnt fight back. He doesn't move. He doesn't even make noise as he's being attacked.

At this point I still haven't moved my char and I'm thinking 'maybe I should restart the game nothing normal has happened since I turned it on'. My dream ends there.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 21, 2022)

This is a pretty weird one and one I was not expecting to have, but I was with my dad and mom — that’s how I knew it was a dream, lol. Anyway, we were in a hotel and a guy kept trying to break in. He kept screaming through the door that he was gonna murder me. The weirdest part was that he actually got in the room at one point because the food in the freezer was just missing. I don’t know the grudge he had against me or anything. Another strange part of the dream was that my favorite person was staying in the hotel room across from us for some reason. I felt the safest thing for me would be to stay with her but that’s when I woke up, lol. I don’t know if this dream means anything, if it does, but it was weird.

The only thing this shows me is that I might have to stop watching scary social media and motel stories online.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 22, 2022)

the only part of my dream that I remember from last night was that I found my pink DSi and I was so happy cause I was able to look at all my old flipnotes again, but then I woke up and realized that I didn't actually find it. I was very disappointed


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 22, 2022)

Weird very embarrassing things I don't wanna talk about, only think I'll mention was I was hiding in a lot of bushes and trees...


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 22, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Weird very embarrassing things I don't wanna talk about, only think I'll mention was I was hiding in a lot of bushes and trees...


_I always feel like, somebody's watching meeee~_
I'm guessing that you were stalking someone in your dream?
My other guess if that you were hiding because you were naked, but I didn't want to say it. Oop, too late.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 22, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> _I always feel like, somebody's watching meeee~_
> I'm guessing that you were stalking someone in your dream?
> My other guess if that you were hiding because you were naked, but I didn't want to say it. Oop, too late.


No, nobody was nude in the dream, I'm not sure why I kept hiding despite nobody wanting to harm me.


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 24, 2022)

I usually don't always remember my dreams, and they're never too unrealistic. But I keep remembering them lately, idk why 
I had a dream where it was suddenly new years in april and to celebrate tbt put a bunch of really cutesy pastel free collectibles in the store and I got a collectible that looked like those bright pink flower pillows
And the night before I dreamt I failed my english finals. I get my results on monday


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I straight up had a dream that the staff released a collectible with a whomp on it, and I was so excited for it when I woke up I immediately got on here, just to find out it wasn't real
> 
> 
> 
> like why would that ever actually happen though, i would be the only person wanting it


NOT ME DREAMING ABOUT THIS AGAINNNN


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2022)

I had a dream that one of my friends was dying in my arms, and I was sad and about to cry, but then they were like,

"Don't worry about me... I sacrificed myself for you... bring me back... with the dragon balls..."

And then instead of crying I had a very confused look on my face as they died.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 1, 2022)

Yesterday, I dreamed about the personal apology I'm gonna do soon to my IRL BFF...

I might call it a nightmare because, in the dream, she didn't accept my apology and said "I was faking getting along with you in our chats and I even wished that we didn't become besties in the first place." Then when the teacher called her onto the stage, she announced that I "betrayed" her 1 year ago even if I didn't. Then everyone in the venue turned against me then throw things at me because of that lie...

Then I woke up and run into the bathroom and cried quietly. (This happened today.)


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 1, 2022)

Venti said:


> I had a dream that one of my friends was dying in my arms, and I was sad and about to cry, but then they were like,
> 
> "Don't worry about me... I sacrificed myself for you... bring me back... with the dragon balls..."
> 
> And then instead of crying I had a very confused look on my face as they died.


You're laughing...I'm dying and you're laughing...bleh


I can only really remember bits and pieces of dreams I've had recently. Like I remember them pretty well when I first wake up and throughout the day, but now when I'm trying to recall them I can't remember much.

I remember waking up in my room at night when it was dark. So I went to flick the light switch on, but it didn't turn on. Then I went to the spare room across the hall, the door was wide open, and I tried to turn that light on to, but it wasn't working. Then I realized I was probably dreaming and woke up some time later.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 1, 2022)

If I had any other dreams last night then I forgot them,
Last night I dreamed I caught three more Stringfish for a Stringfish model so I woke up to go make the model..
It wasn't actually real


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2022)

Spoiler: Emetophobia warning.



I had a seriously messed-up dream last night, but all I can remember from it now was Jane Fonda repeatedly vomiting.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 3, 2022)

I had a dream about everyone around me telling me "Its your fault that you made yourself unhealthy in the first place" then I remember waking up screaming. What a nightmare.......


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2022)

Last night I dreamt that I was on a game show, but the genre and rules kept changing. It was very frustrating. I've been watching too much reality TV lately, I think.


----------



## QueenCobra (May 4, 2022)

Lately I've been having these recurring dreams I'm in a crowded, dimly lit mall. Once a mannequin started growling at me and dug these razor-sharp hands (?) into my shoulders....
 In last night's dream, I kept swinging my arms out wide as I walked, and accidentally hit this old lady. She screamed, calling me stupid, worthless, and other horrible things. I kept moving and ended up in this store where they kept charging me for these lotions I never bought. Then I went to the bathroom where this lady kept talking smack about my mom (?) so I said, "You don't know my mom, *****!" 
Then when I left the bathroom, my mom, dad, and the same lady where all sitting in armchairs and glaring at me. My mom said the lady was actually her friend (?) and forced me to apologize. I made a very generic, forced one and walked away. 
   I awoke to thunder and the safety of my bed. For a second, I was worried it would be a cold mall floor.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 4, 2022)

I dreamt that the Mafia wanted to kill me, and then I shot the guy who was sent to kill me. I have no idea why I dreamt that. The dream was a lot longer than that, but I don’t remember everything.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 4, 2022)

What's Beef Boss doing in my dreams? I think this may be a sign that I'm watching a little too much Poofesure.


----------



## KittenNoir (May 4, 2022)

I dreamt that I was on holiday in the US I really want to go back so bad


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 5, 2022)

I dreamed of all kinds of weird and random stuff last night but the only part that really comes to mind right now was an really old alligator that was huge and pretty much blind.
There are many times I've dreamed about alligators/crocodiles and I have no idea why. It's just something I've done for years. I don't live in an area with them or anything. And I don't have a fear of them. They are just there in the dream world for some reason.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 5, 2022)

I had a dream that a old-time bi-plane was attacking me. So I threw a rotten avocado at the person and they blindly crashed into a tree.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2022)

Spoiler: period talk



I had a dream that I had started my period while I was on an amusement park ride (which is funny bc I actually started last night bzhxusje) and ofc I bled out all over the seat of the ride, and the amusement park tried to charge me $150,000 for damages. like bro I can't control this ****, if I could it would never happen lol 
everyone else was on my side bc it was an accident and I ended up not having to pay thank goodness.



I also dreamed that this person (whom i dont know irl) had a crazy backyard swingset and you would roll two dice numbered 1-10 and whatever number you rolled you had to do an activity on the swingset that many times ×10. there were four dice and one activity for each one (only two dice were chosen and rolled at one time). one of the activities was a swing that  grrw to be like 100ft long and literally spun around the swingset at a high speed and you had to hold on for dear life. my dad rolled a 7 so we had to do it 70 times, and after 10 times we were like "screw this". then the person who had the swingset called us lame and we left lmao.


----------



## Midoriya (May 6, 2022)

I had a dream that a walrus with the face of Ronald McDonald was chasing me.

...don't ask.


----------



## Franny (May 6, 2022)

i don't remember a lot of it but i do remember closer to when i was waking up, i was looking for something in my pantry. dunno what it was.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 7, 2022)

I keep having dreams about my cat Caramel, I miss her so much...
She's not dead, by any means, she just became an outdoor cat.


----------



## tessa grace (May 7, 2022)

I always have very stressful dreams including lucid dreams. Last night I dreamt my pants were gone at school but I was just like "well ik i'm dreaming so i can just put on pants and make everyone forget" so I did just that in my dream.


----------



## hakutaku (May 7, 2022)

I consistently keep having dreams involving my dog coming back to life. I know he died in the dreams too, so during the dreams I'm usually searching for a way to make sure he doesn't die again.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 10, 2022)

I had a work related dream that my bosses daughter who is also my boss got mad at me for somethin I didn't do at work. And by didn't do I don't mean like she accused me of somethin, I mean like somethin I am supposed to do but didn't.

Lately I've been stressing about work and this new responsibility while still tryin to juggle all my other ones. Things have not gone so well. The dream is a literal interpretation of that.


----------



## Neb (May 14, 2022)

I dreamt that I was in a time loop. I was on a series of planets that connected to one another through elevators. Each world had people of a different color of the rainbow. For example one planet had red people while another had green people. The later into the time loop I went the more planets would get disconnected and float into space. My goal was to meet up with one person on each planet before it was too late. About halfway into the second time loop I looked into space and saw the planets slowly disconnect from each other. I ultimately didn’t accomplish my goal before I woke up. There was just too much to do in one time loop.


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2022)

I had a very, very strange dream last night.  In my dream, James from Team Rocket was dancing to and singing the English Studio Yuraki version of "Right now" from Black Clover.  Jesse and Meowth were clapping their hands and dancing in the background, and Dr. Eggman was the DJ.  As the song ended, James spun out of a breakdance into a pose and Jesse and Meowth did jazz hands around him, along with Dr. Eggman nodding seriously in the background.

Needless to say once I woke up I rushed to the sink to wash my face and make sure I'm awake and that that dream is gone.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 16, 2022)

I dreamt that my dad drove home in a blue Kia. He almost hit the garbage bin on our driveway too lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 17, 2022)

I had a dream that Nintendo released DLC for Mario Party Superstars with new characters and new boards and it was amazing lol


----------



## Croconaw (May 19, 2022)

I’m not sure why, but I had a dream about another forum that I’m on. On ACC, I’m a Staff member (a Scout, to be exact) and the website went into a much needed remodel. The bell shop actually opened and everyone got three million bells deducted from their bell count to make it more fair for newer members. I was very bitter about this, ngl. I liked having such a high number of bells. This was when I woke up, but yeah, the bell shop actually opened, lol.


----------



## Mariah (May 19, 2022)

I needed to murder people for some sort of ritual. I only made it to two but then I woke up.


----------



## Livia (May 29, 2022)

One of my dreams last night was very long. I wake up every hour and sometimes when I go back to sleep I can continue the dream I was having. I continued this dream a few times and its a lot longer and more complex than this but I don't remember all the details anymore. 

I am a dragon human hybrid. I look like a normal human except when I leave the ground, I transform into a dragon and I fly. When I touch the ground again, I will turn back into a human. The leader of the country has world domination plans and wants to use dragons as his secret weapon to help him win the wars he plans to start. I am the only known person with dragon blood, so his group wants to use me to create dragons. They have a machine that will clone the dragons and all they need is a small amount of my blood. I am against their ideology though and won’t cooperate, so they have put up my picture on the news saying I am a wanted and dangerous person, and they have their own people and robots out looking for me.

Right now, I am running through a neighborhood looking for a safe place where I can hide out for a while. I see a family that is having a party. They recognize me from the news, call out to me and invite me to the party and say I can stay with them. I have no idea who they are, but they claim to be against the leader and say they will help me. I go to the party and have some really delicious blue lemonade. I don’t remember much else about it but I stay with them for a few days. Then the robots figure out that I am in that neighborhood and are going door to door searching the houses. A robot shows up and the people tell me to hide. I am confused and don’t know where to go, but then they motion me towards the cabinet under the kitchen sink. It looks too small like I won’t fit, but it’s actually way bigger inside than it looks. I go in, and their daughter also follows me in there. The robot comes in and searches the house. The girl under the sink with me accidentally makes a noise, so the robot’s attention is drawn over and it opens the cabinet. It is about to grab me, but then the mom comes up behind it and hits it on the head and then sprays it with a fire extinguisher. This confuses and breaks the robot. I dismantle the robot and we dump its body in a ditch behind the neighborhood. A few days later another robot shows up at the house. For some reason I don’t hide this time so it goes right towards me to attack me. But the dad sprays a potion in the robot’s face and then its eyes turn into hearts. He tells me it is a love potion so the robot won’t be aggressive anymore. The robot comes to me and kisses me and then leaves. At first I was like ok, that was weird but at least it didn’t hurt me. Then I remember that I have a cut on my lip and the robot could’ve got my blood when it kissed me. I run outside after it, but it’s gone. I decide this house isn’t safe anymore since the robots have shown up twice so I leave and look for somewhere else.

I go to a senior living facility and there are a bunch of elderly people in bunkbeds in this room. One of the women is missing, so they say I can stay in her bed. Then a dragon lands on the roof and blows fire on it so now the building is on fire. I tell everyone to leave and I run outside. I see a red dragon that looks just like me in my dragon form, so I know they must’ve got my blood and were able to create dragons. The dragon looks at me and is about to blow fire on me, but I transform into a dragon and fly away. As I’m flying, I see a whole flock of red dragons that were cloned from my blood. The evil people want the dragons to attack me, but the dragons won’t attack another dragon. Even though they were created to be weapons and were programmed to attack me, their ultimate loyalty is to other dragons and they currently see me as one of them. I join the flock and we are flying above a highway. Everything is good for now, but dragons can’t fly forever and I will need to stop and rest at some point. And when I stop and touch the ground I will turn back to a human and then dragons will again see me as the enemy. I’m trying to figure out how to separate myself from the flock and find somewhere I can land and hide.


----------



## Neb (May 31, 2022)

I had a dream where I was playing a one person futuristic sport where I had to move large electric orbs to different pedestals. Sadly I woke up before I could earn a point.


----------



## Beanz (Jun 13, 2022)

i had a dream this morning that i met my favorite singer, i got her autograph and we took a picture together but when i got home i couldn’t find it and i got upset. it was a dream so when i woke up i was kind of sad.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 13, 2022)

I had a dream where all the villagers from Animal Crossing came to see me in real life. I was crying in a corner and they just came up to me, knelled down and gave me a hug telling me "No matter what you have going in your life, we'll always be here, even if we are not real you're still a good person deep down" and I just remember waking thinking "Wow....I wish I had true friends" but knowing me I still have trust issues.


----------



## Neb (Jun 13, 2022)

I dreamt that I was Takeo Gouda from My Love Story. For those that don’t know, it’s a manga and anime about a gentle giant teenager dating his short classmate. Since I’m not tall in real life I found it difficult to walk around as a six foot tall person. I was visiting America and with my limited English I introduced myself to people around the airport. Sadly I woke up before I left the building.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 15, 2022)

I had a dream that I found a coloring book in a recycle bin that was nothing but drawings of Waluigi and I was like "well who the heck would throw this away??" so I snatched it up. lots of other weird stuff happened but that was the highlight.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 15, 2022)

So many of my coworkers have been leaving my job (me in the process of leaving as well) so I had a dream that my team lead sent an email saying "RIP ____ or ______ leaving the company". It's do dumb and minor but I found it funny the email had RIP in the title and the word "or" as if one or the other person was quitting.


----------



## Neb (Jun 17, 2022)

I had a dream that I was playing a Pokémon game set in a Pacific Northwest themed region. Everything was from a first person perspective and there were only 48 new Pokémon. Every time I saw a city reference a place in Oregon I felt visible glee. I have a feeling I had this dream because I watched Lockstin’s Kascade region series. If only it was official…


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2022)

I had a dream that I traveled to another state, and took a high speed bus back home.  Some of my friends were trying to catch up to the back of the bus to hop in, which had the doors open, but I woke up before they could.

Weird dream.


----------



## BakaRina (Jun 20, 2022)

I dreamt I was back in school again and this time I was in detention for whatever reason. I can't remember anything else from it, but oh well.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 20, 2022)

I had a dream nightmare where it was snowing. I was angry. I woke up. I felt better. That was basically it, in a nutshell.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2022)

I had a dream that I was playing some unknown future Super Mario Galaxy release and I was in a level that was full of all my favorite rock bois (including rhomps oddly enough) and it was incredible lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2022)

I had a dream that I was wanting a chocolate milkshake from Whataburger (don't even know if Whataburger HAS chocolate milkshakes), so I ran across roads and broke up traffic to try and get one.  Then I realized it's a trap and was just making me sleep longer, so I got up.  Now I'm craving a chocolate milkshake in real life.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 26, 2022)

I had a dream some old friends, who I'm no longer friends with, reached back out and tried to patch things up. I'm not sure where it came from, maybe because I did have an old friend reach back out recently who actually did patch things up with me, but I would certainly not welcome the two I dreamt about back into my life. Set me up for a pretty weird day.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 26, 2022)

First I had a nightmare about that I sent my teacher an email asking about if she had past records of my report cards I could see and about the available college-level classes I could take to get more credits(I did this in real life) and my school sent me a letter saying my email was extremely disrespectful and now I'm expelled from school
then I had a nightmare about my best friend at school finally replied to my message asking about how she's doing lately(I did this in real life)
and she had a one-sided argument with me screaming at me and swearing at me saying I'm a disgusting horrible friend saying she's never gonna be my friend again even though all I did was ask how she was
I woke up paranoid and then remembered this wasn't real
then I when back to sleep 
and had a strange but interesting dream that my comfort characters got trapped underground in this underground tunnel structure designed in a similar fashion to a castle that is also very maze-like
the underground tunnel structure is made of... sand, ice and bricks???
they got split up and were lost looking for each other
I got woken up before I got to see if they ever found each other and made their way out of the underground


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 26, 2022)

I had a dream that there was a bunch of hidden, forgotten packets of meat in the fridge and I had just discovered them, and they were all mouldy and gross, and I was so confused that I hadn't seen them earlier. It's a small fridge!!


----------



## Giddy (Jun 27, 2022)

Had a scattered dream last night. 

I vaguely remember something about Pokemon, like these random dudes whom I've never met were trying to learn how to play the card game or something, in the dream their appearnaces seems very detailed as if I knew them in real life but I don't. 

Me and my friend were there watching, and we both thought the same thing about the situation and were trying not to laugh out loud. 
Then another scene, on the kitchen counter, my mum had left a letter that was in my name, and we both thought it was a letter saying i was asked to do some jury duty, but sadly i dont remember what it said.


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Jun 27, 2022)

For some reason I dreamt that a bunch of old friends were looking for me in random stores and an abandoned walmart. They were speaking to each other in code names and once they found me, asked if I could join their worm on a string cult?


----------



## amemome (Jun 28, 2022)

I had a TBT-related dream! In my dream we had a forum event that gave out different colors of the "dat boi frog" collectibles and I made a post in the TBT Marketplace to sell a green "dat boi." Then someone started spamming my thread and my DMs asking for the frog collectible. I think there were like 10 DMs and at least 6 different posts in the thread. I remember being like, "huh, did I make this thread before checking I had an extra collectible to sell" and then waking up.

This is kinda what the collectible looked like, and there were variations of the frog in multiple colors (such as orange and yellow):






I hope we get a frog collectible!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 28, 2022)

I had a dream that one of my brother's classmates was a Poofesure fan, but I don't even think that person knows about Poofesure's existence IRL. Anyway, in the dream that kid had sooo much Beef Boss merch, and he was showing it all to me. And then I saw my crush and we started talking about Beef Boss?? I think he called me Abby too. 

Beef Boss is not only on my mind but also in my dreams...


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 28, 2022)

I dreamed that I defeated the end game boss in Monster Hunter Rise because irl I was thinking about doing it yesterday. And yet still don't know.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 28, 2022)

Had a dream that I was in school and waiting in a grassy field to board the school busses to take us to I guess Universal? I was talking to some people saying I was so nervous cause I literally only had time to pack my phone in the fanny pack I was wearing around my waist. I packed absolutely nothing else for the trip, not my wallet, so now I have no ID or money, not my Switches to play while on the bus, not my dolphin stuffed animal that I always take with me to travel, nothing. It was only a day trip, so we were going to be back at night, but my anxiety was going higher and higher the closer I got to the bus to board.

My dream ended cause I realized I would NEVER not bring my dolphin and also I would never wear a fanny pack. I never got to go on that trip after all.


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jun 28, 2022)

I do have weird (yet fantastical?) dreams:
I dreamt of a theme park or a huge mall across my house (there's a castle across in which you can see its lights at night)
then a giant jackstone-shaped spaceship flew across my house.

though, the nearby park/mall and flying jackstone dreams are separate. My dreams are almost always about theme parks and weird places/architectures.


----------



## angiepie (Jun 29, 2022)

That I was sitting next to Beyoncé showing her that I bought all of our group concert tickets lol.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 30, 2022)

I had a dream about bowling last night, my brother was watching me play in total awe as I got strike after strike. I think eventually I threw the bowling ball backwards and scared the crowd behind me. Could it be a reference to something? Possibly.
If only I was that good in bowling at Wii Sports, but I'm so bad and would be shocked to get more than four strikes. TwT


----------



## Beanz (Jun 30, 2022)

i had a dream that my brother joined the military for some reason so he had to move away omg i was bawling my eyes out


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2022)

I had a dream that I went out to my trampoline and fell asleep around 11am and then I woke up like 4 hours later at 3:40pm. I fell asleep _in my dream_


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 4, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I had a dream that I went out to my trampoline and fell asleep around 11am and then I woke up like 4 hours later at 3:40pm. I fell asleep _in my dream_


Dreams like that are so weird. I've had dreams where I woke up, got ready for school or whatever and was on the bus. Only to realize it was only a dream when I woke up.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 4, 2022)

I had a dream that Skyrim added a new DLC that was just putting water parks all over the map. They were run by red mudcrabs and one had a penguin at it. Also you could talk to the red mudcrabs as if they were NPCs. Because the water parks were out of order they all had idle chat, some even conplaining that the water parks weren't in service. You had to go to the 'main' one to start the quest to fix it. Once that one was fixed, all the other ones were now in operation.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2022)

I had a dream that I was in an alternate world, and these two teams fight each other, and the winning team pits everyone against each other in a tournament.  The winner of that tournament gets to ask the princess out or whatever, lol.  This is a recurring dream for me as I believe I had the same or similar dream several months or years ago.  Every time I'm there, however, I don't even get picked for a team, and people that aren't picked have to leave.  I went to the teleporter room or whatever and this other guy was crying with me, LMAO.  Then I woke up.  Definitely bizarre that I keep having this sad dream.  Maybe it's trying to tell me something...

Not last night, but I've also had dreams lately where I'm in university again (even though I've already graduated) and I end up skipping 90% of my class lectures.  And I miss the final exams too, yet somehow I still pass all of the classes?  The professors in those dreams are probably just like, "Yeah, this guy is _totally_ engaged in the learning.  Let's give him a passing grade!"  I can guarantee you if this was in real life I would have failed those classes, LMAO!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 10, 2022)

I had this weird dream last night I got into a fight with a grizzly bear
where did that dream even come from lol


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 20, 2022)

I had a really weird dream a few nights ago that really stuck out to me. It was involving me and another member on this forum. It wasn’t anything weird or inappropriate… It was interesting to say the least. I’ll just cut it off here, though, lol.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 20, 2022)

Dreams like that are really weird. I've been having fever dreams as of late and they are so random.

I had a dream last night about the upcoming event. I was tasked with stealing a dragon's egg. But it turned out the dragon was one of the mods and they started chasing me to get their egg back. It was really heavy and my teammates just hid and played tic-tac-toe.


----------



## Neb (Jul 20, 2022)

I had a nightmare within a nightmare. I was trapped within a darker version of a house I used to live in as a preteen. There were moving shadows all over the place and I couldn't find the origin. Halfway through this deeper nightmare I realized I was dreaming and I tried to wake up, only to fail. Instead, I awoke in another nightmare where I was once again in the same house. I also talked to someone, but the I can't remember the details. All I remember was having an existential crisis about how I couldn't escape the nightmares. Let's just say I woke up in sweat.


----------



## Beanz (Jul 29, 2022)

this morning i dreamed that nintendo updated nintendo land despite it being almost a 10 year old game, to promote pikmin 5. i woke up and got excited but then i realized it was only a dream so i was a little sad.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 29, 2022)

Last night I dreamt that I was in my grandma's house, only it had a lot more rooms than it did in real life and many of them were completely empty. Then my grandma, who has been dead for about 10 years, arrived. She had long curly hair that was dyed bright blue, nothing like her hair in real life. She walked with me down into the basement and it was huge with fancy arches and vaulted ceilings. It looked like something from a palace, but it was also completely empty.

Strange dream. I don't know what caused it.


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 31, 2022)

had a dream that i was in the squid games with my friend. the original cast of squid games were there too. we were all fighting for the cash prize of.... 600 dollars, which is a very, very, VERY abysmal amount compared to the actual prize the winner got in squid games.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 1, 2022)

Last night I dreamt I was chilling with an orangutan. I was pushing him around in some kind of cart and we were going to go to the zoo but it was really sunny out, so I asked him if he wanted a hat, and he nodded.
It was pretty vivid, and weird! But cool.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Aug 4, 2022)

I’ve had a couple dreams now where I have a pigeon as a pet. I grew up on a pigeon and goat farm, so i do already love and adore pigeons. However, it’s just weird to all of a sudden start having dreams of having them as pets. It might be something I look into in the future.


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 4, 2022)

A bizarre alternate version of The Lion King with a lot more fighting, a lot more of the other animals were involved, and there was a new lion they had to protect who was kinda like a non-character. Mufasa also stayed alive for way longer (I’m not even sure he still died, I think Scar was straight up just trying to fight to the top) and was in the fighting. Honestly was a pretty awful cut and I say that when the original movie is like a 10/10 for me.

In the end though it kinda changed, like I stepped back, and this was actually me in a weird high school play even though it looked animated, we all agreed it was an awful cut, and we followed the real movie more closely even though we still made really bad changes for no reason.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 6, 2022)

I had a dream where I was trapped in this really weird and trippy building. Almost like a gigantic hotel of some sort. All of my belongings were randomly placed in different spots. This building was like its own land mass and so huge. I had to go around finding all of my stuff to win or be let out I guess?

I really don't remember the specifics of it. There were a bunch of creepy shadow people that roamed the place. I ended up finding my really old Gamecube in one of the rooms. It had a gba adapter so it would be twice the fun when I'm bored out of my mind from being hunted by the shadow demons. I guess? I really don't know what I was thinking.

There were a lot of other stuff of mine in that room, but I was being cornered, so I just left them for later. I remember beating one with a shovel and then jumping out of a window, but it's all kind of fuzzy now. The way they screamed and the way they looked was creepy on its own lol.


----------



## Franny (Aug 7, 2022)

rrrgh, i had a dream that i know in my mind was "cool" but not too long after i woke up i completely forgot it :[ the other night i had a dream that i was in a candy shop looking for a specific kind of candy, something blue, and i was frustrated because i could only find red and green candy lol.


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 7, 2022)

I dreamt that my husband was deep cleaning the house and he had moved all the furniture outside. It was pouring down rain so everything was getting ruined. Then, the city was doing some work on the pipes or something, so they dug up a huge chunk of the yard and half-buried the furniture in mud. I was so angry.

When I woke up, I told my husband about the dream. He gave me a pitiful look and said, "I'm so sorry for making you mad in your dream."


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 7, 2022)

LadyDestani said:


> I dreamt that my husband was deep cleaning the house and he had moved all the furniture outside. It was pouring down rain so everything was getting ruined. Then, the city was doing some work on the pipes or something, so they dug up a huge chunk of the yard and half-buried the furniture in mud. I was so angry.
> 
> When I woke up, I told my husband about the dream. He gave me a pitiful look and said, "I'm so sorry for making you mad in your dream."


The furniture was getting cleaned outside. It's not his fault the county got it all muddy. Dreams like these are so hilarious. It's stuff that would never happen, but your mind just goes to the worst possible situation.

It's like when I had this dream where I was in a civil war reenactment. Somehow it got really dark and these spectral beings started attacking. Light was their weakness. I had a flashlight and boarded myself in an abandoned shed. It somehow turned into a candle. I said something like 'It'd be really bad if this went out.' and it just died out, poof just like that lol.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 14, 2022)

Last night/this early morning, I had a dream about a Miitopia sequel and a new Sims game.  I hope these can become a reality. :,,,,)


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2022)

I had a dream that Mairmalade's current Junimo pixel profile picture came to life, and there were rows of them lined up.  The Space Jam theme song started playing and they all started dancing to it.  I'm not sure why I had this dream to be honest.  I think I've been viewing TBT too much lately (I'm sorry, @Mairmalade ).


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 14, 2022)

My dream made me realize my mother must have traumatized me. She left a box cutter on the floor when I was, like, 7 and I stepped on it. I’ve been wearing shoes in the house and in bed ever since. Well, I took my shoes off to sleep for the first time and I had a dream where I had to pick a bunch of thumbtacks out of the bottom of my foot. I remember every detail.  Ughh, I should just leave my shoes on tonight.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 16, 2022)

I dreamt that I was traveling somewhere in South America, and I wanted to visit a neighboring country from there (I forgot what its name in the dream was, but it didn't exist in waking life). The man/guide that I asked recommended that I do not go there, as it was filled with American yuppies. He also told me that I would not have the freedom to explore the territory as I desired to.

Then, I had another brief dream that I was recruited into playing one of the main actors in some big movie. I later watched it and when my name popped up in the credits at the end, a feeling of anxiety and regret came over me (since becoming famous is something that I do not desire).


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 17, 2022)

Skyrim related dream.

My DB Chantilly Leice & Marcurio were sent to an island off the coast of WindHelm, populated by Dark Elves, s
to see why shipments haven't been coming from the island and why no one has been responding. They go into a building and see a Legate and their right hand, continuing to sneak around. CL picks up a note that has a 'cure' on it but the ingredients are Nordic Barnacle, Chickens Egg & Salmon Roe, which makes a potion for waterbreathing.

They put back the note and hide when they hear someone else coming. The person sneaks in, an Altmer, and kills both the Legate and right hand.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 17, 2022)

My god, last night was a hectic night for dreams for me.  Two about astronomy and two about Criminal Case.  Mmm-mmm, two of my favorite things. ^^

1. Different situations of the moon rising/setting (I have dreams about the moon a lot, especially lately)

2. A case in Criminal Case involving a crime scene set in a snowy night with a house covered in snow (I believe it was in season 1)

3. A bunch of shooting stars circling in the sky, creating a fireball.  I was scared our house would catch fire, so I ran inside and warned someone (I think it was either my mom or my dad, even though my mom doesn't live was us anymore in reality) and they said there was no fire.

4. A picture of my favorite Criminal Case character with Officer Ramirez and I believe someone else I cannot remember.  There was a ben with frozen meat and a box with military hats.


----------



## Merielle (Aug 23, 2022)

Last night, I dreamed there was an extra rule in Hidden Hideaways that you _also_ had to include a bug of any kind with a speech or thought bubble, and everybody was scrambling to add a talking bug to their entries... I think I've been thinking about the Fair too much.


----------



## VernalLapin (Aug 27, 2022)

I dreamt that Scarlet and Violet came out and I was playing one of them on what looked like 3 restaurant menu screen monitors. I don’t remember seeing any new pokémon except for some pretty eeveelution forms.


----------



## Aquilla (Aug 28, 2022)

I dreamt that there was a lost kitten meowing at my doorstep and I adopted it. It was all black with a white stripe on the nose! So cute! Sadly it was just a dream


----------



## Franny (Aug 28, 2022)

the beginning of my dream was something i dont like to share because it was depressing & scary T_T BUT, the 2nd part of my dream was me building a house and i made this huuuge basement. for some reason my partner wanted several rooms that had only one game console per room so we had like "the switch room" or "the ps3" room and that was weird but dreams arent meant to make sense, hah


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2022)

I had a dream that the dog in @MiniPocketWorld 's avatar was lying down next to me, and then it started gnawing on my hand while sleeping, and it kind of hurt.  

I don't know why I had this dream, but it, along with my bank, managed to wake me up.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Sep 12, 2022)

Naofumi said:


> I had a dream that the dog in @MiniPocketWorld 's avatar was lying down next to me, and then it started gnawing on my hand while sleeping, and it kind of hurt.
> 
> I don't know why I had this dream, but it, along with my bank, managed to wake me up.


Lol. Well he does play bite now and then. He isn't mean at all though.


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2022)

Last night I dreamed I was Homer Simpson. I was on the run, hid in a waterfall of honey, and ate a disgusting quantity of doughnuts.


*Rats weren't responsible for the plague. *


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Oct 6, 2022)

Two nights ago I had this really weird dream where I was playing this video game where you needed to create life and civilization and the character you were playing as was Princess Celestia from My Little Pony Friendship Is Magic. She could create lakes and ponds by stomping her hoof and for some odd reason she could turn into different Pokémon to shape the land and she turned into this giant green round Pokémon that doesn’t exist but was like a Voltorb where it had no limbs and could only roll around to move. I was using it to completely flatten everything and it was harder to control than you’d think.


----------



## QueenCobra (Oct 6, 2022)

My latest interesting dreams:

--Nintendo bought the rights to the Pussycat Dolls' music so they could use their songs in upcoming Mario games.
--Don Rickles...on a schoolbus?
--Running around in a button-down blue shirt, yelling, "I'm such a coastal grandma!" (You guys remember the "coastal grandmother" trend? Guess I was thinking about it for some reason...lol.)
--recurring dreams where I'm in a high school (still at my current age, for whatever reason) and keep skipping class, then I get on the wrong bus home
--Andy Cohen interviewing conjoined twins on Watch What Happens Live.
--recurring dreams about a house on the side of the road, only one story is above ground, and the other is beneath it
--while playing Animal Crossing, Isabelle announces that snakes are killing my villagers and I need to get everyone to the airport so we can evacuate. Unfortunately, when I went to Flora's house, the message on her door said, "Flora has DIED". This happened with a few other villagers. Then I somehow got Shari and Biff on the plane with me.


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 6, 2022)

It wasn’t last night, but the night before, I had some dream that prompted me to sleep talk and ask my husband, “But what if you bring back Covid?” To which he replied, “From where?” And I guess I said, “From the Soldier’s Convention!” And he said, “I think you’re still dreaming.” He told me I said, “Oh, okay.”

I have no idea where this came from lol. I mean, my husband was an airman many years ago, but yeah...I’m going to call this, “Post-Covid PTSD”


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 6, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> It wasn’t last night, but the night before, I had some dream that prompted me to sleep talk and ask my husband, “But what if you bring back Covid?” To which he replied, “From where?” And I guess I said, “From the Soldier’s Convention!” And he said, “I think you’re still dreaming.” He told me I said, “Oh, okay.”
> 
> I have no idea where this came from lol. I mean, my husband was an airman many years ago, but yeah...I’m going to call this, “Post-Covid PTSD”


lol that happened to my aunt and sister. We were somewhere on vacation and both of them were sleep talking to each other about what they were going to make for breakfast. Spoiler alert, they didn't make anything for breakfast, but what they were suggesting made me really hungry.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Oct 6, 2022)

I had this dream where I randomly heard the entirety of Meat Loaf’s I Would Do Anything For Love (But I Won’t Do That) despite the radio being off and me not owning the song in any form. The next morning it was announced that Meat Loaf was dead.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 8, 2022)

I dreamt that I assisted in two murders and that I helped clean up the murder scenes whilst feeling tremendous guilt at the same time. I was so thankful to wake up because it felt incredibly real at the time.


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2022)

Last night, I dreamed I was one of the characters in the novel I'm writing. I took on the role of Roman, a military strategist, and I was trying to dissuade the Queen from making a call that would result in mass casualty. She employed ulterior tactics to redirect my attention, made the command, and thousands of soldiers died. Upside, I am now confident I can write the confusing mix of attraction and hatred he feels toward her well. As a result I'm feeling inspired to work on the project this morning!

After that I dreamed that my partner threw a house party - but it wasn't her house. I'm emetophobic, and a lot of people were getting sick, so I escaped to the bedroom. However, it looked more like a hotel room or studio apartment. There were people in there smoking weed and eating mushroom pizza (it was literally the only topping). I threw them all out, locked the door, climbed into the bed and put in earphones. Then this unknown older man comes in despite the fact I locked the door. I'm about to yell at him to leave, but he offers to share a bottle of white wine with me in exchange for letting him sit a while and talk. So I let him stay and listened to him speak. Then my partner showed up and got mad for letting a stranger in the bedroom. I think we were about to fight but that's when the (IRL) doorbell went and woke me up.


----------



## Neb (Oct 24, 2022)

Last night I had a dream where I flew on a plane to a desert in Mexico during the Summer. I entered an old building and explored for a while before leaving. All of a sudden I travelled back 200 years. I hopped on a horse and rode down a dirt trail. At the end of the trail I found a futuristic white metal building. Inside I was told by a voice that it was all a computer simulation.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 26, 2022)

recently dreamed that my country was going to be attacked by a missile from italy. my family and i went into an underground bunker with some other people. some sort of sauce was being made in a chonky pot and i had lasagna. then other people started asking the gang what our star signs were

last night i dreamed that i watched a van crash into a brick wall on a street somewhere. lady gaga stepped out and just walked away


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 27, 2022)

Had a dream that it was Nov. 6 already and Daylight Savings Time ended. I was happy that I got an extra hour of sleep and rolled over in bed.


----------



## VernalLapin (Nov 12, 2022)

A bunch of animals coming into my yard. At first there was a little gray thing that I thought was a bunny, and then I noticed there was an owl on the porch. Then there was another bird species that I didn’t even know, and I realized the little gray thing was a chick of some sort. Then there was a orangutan, and I gave it a piggyback ride to an area behind my house where there was also a panda.


----------



## imorileo (Nov 12, 2022)

I dreamt I was in Seoul with one of my close friends and I spilled coffee all over their laptop.. >__< It felt so real I had to ask them if we really went when I woke up OTL


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 12, 2022)

dreamt that we had a floof golden retriever doggo

not the case in real life at the momento


----------



## thefallenfruit (Nov 12, 2022)

i had the weirdest dream last night, i woke up and i started repeating "milk pad honey lollipop" over and over and its the only thing i remember from the dream and then i fell back asleep and had another dream and this time i was standing above a chair and there were ppl below me that i knew and they were just repeating "milk pad honey lollipop" while staring at me and then i woke up and starting repeating it again and now i feel like "milk pad honey lollipop" is like some sign from the universe trying to tell me something


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 12, 2022)

thefallenfruit said:


> i had the weirdest dream last night, i woke up and i started repeating "milk pad honey lollipop" over and over and its the only thing i remember from the dream and then i fell back asleep and had another dream and this time i was standing above a chair and there were ppl below me that i knew and they were just repeating "milk pad honey lollipop" while staring at me and then i woke up and starting repeating it again and now i feel like "milk pad honey lollipop" is like some sign from the universe trying to tell me something


It's your new brand of skincare cream. Make it happen and become rich.


Bluelady said:


> Had a dream that it was Nov. 6 already and Daylight Savings Time ended. I was happy that I got an extra hour of sleep and rolled over in bed.


Then that feeling of dread when you realize you have to get out of bed.


----------



## Sophie23 (Nov 12, 2022)

I dreamt that me and mum went abroad somewhere sunny lol


----------



## Newbiemayor (Nov 12, 2022)

I dreamed about tbt last night lol. I don't remember exactly what it was but I thought it was funny.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 12, 2022)

I dreamed that Poofesure was a singer instead of a YouTuber and one of his songs was about Abby (the Wii Sports CPU Mii).


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 13, 2022)

I dreamt that I was shopping in a small retail store in my town. Both Peyton Manning and Patrick Mahomes (former and current NFL quarterbacks) came in and I was having a normal conversation with them as if I'd known them all my life.


----------



## Chris (Dec 3, 2022)

I had a dream that I was a sailor on a naval ship during wartime, but a ceasefire was called on Christmas Day. We docked at a small town in southern Germany—_this is where I should have known it was a dream: Germany's southern border is landlocked!_—where a Christmas market was taking place. I won a giant stuffed dinosaur plush (similar to our Dinosaur Plush collectible) wearing a dark green Christmas scarf, then when I got back to the ship I gifted it to @Mick!


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Dec 3, 2022)

I dreamt that i went to backyards and witnessed winter fly by and saw cherry blossoms on tress all dramatic like. I played with some old friends that happened to pop up, but during that I heard a music box melody. 
I decided to play and learn the melody when I woke up, but I don't know whether I heard it somewhere or my dreams are secretly a composer.


----------



## Belle T (Dec 3, 2022)

I have to applaud my brain for the extra work it does to trigger my anxiety.  It gives me a nightmare about being chewed out by an employer while creating entirely from scratch a Simpsons bit to play in the background while it happens.  I wish it wouldn't do that, but I have to commend the sheer dedication to ruining my night.  If we could put my mind to something useful, who knows what I could accomplish.

Anyway, back to playing JRPG's instead of curing cancer.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 3, 2022)

I had a dream about resetting the stationary section at Target.

I haven't worked there for nearly three years but it was so vivid.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 6, 2022)

I had a bizarre one the other night. 


Spoiler: Kinda long



I was in this room at a school that was filled with yellow lockers. An alarm went off that kept saying be prepared and every now and then it said intruder. It was a drill and everyone had to get into their locker to get a kitbox out and go into another room and wait. Anywho I didn't know what locker was mine and I couldn't see well. My eyes were all watery like bad allergies. The teacher came in and I told her that I didn't know what locker was even mine and that I couldn't see worth anything. She told me my locker was 005. I was able to open the locker and get the box out but she cut my finger off with scissors for not getting my locker open before she came. Anywho years later me and many others who were there were still at that building but it was a factory the teacher owned instead and I still had the locker 005.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 13, 2022)

Had a dream my dad was at tryouts for a scary movie and i was in the room and i brought my cat on the trip there for some reason?? There were little kids there too with kittens and they started just bringing their kittens over to where tryouts were and there were kittens everywhere interrupting lol


----------



## Shawna (Dec 14, 2022)

I had a dream of my brother's friend come over and messing everything up.

This may happen in reality and I have been extremely concerned about it.


----------



## Neb (Dec 20, 2022)

I was walking through a grocery store when I saw a promotional cereal for Kaguya-sama Love is War. It was called Kaguya Bites and it cost a whopping $8.50. Not wanting to forget it I quickly recreated the box on photoshop. Here’s the result:


Spoiler: Cereal box from the dream


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 21, 2022)

Neb said:


> I was walking through a grocery store when I saw a promotional cereal for Kaguya-sama Love is War. It was called Kaguya Bites and it cost a whopping $8.50. Not wanting to forget it I quickly recreated the box on photoshop. Here’s the result:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cereal box from the dream
> ...


It looks like balled up wet sand. Is it wet sand? You're ripping people off like that, when I can just buy a bag of sand for half the price.

...you'd make a great entrepreneur.


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 22, 2022)

I had a ton of nightmares, plus this one part where my boyfriend and I went back to my elementary school library and they remodeled it to have a second floor. However, you couldn't get up there normally, you had to press a button on a trap door to "terrastalize" and the librarian sitting above would send down these leaf-shaped wooden platforms on a string that you had to climb. When I went back down, I had to go through water like I was on It's a Small World or something. It was impossible to go through without getting my bag (which had multiple electronics in it) drenched. _I thought, hey, what's the point of having this second level if it's such a pain to get to? You must really have to be desperate to get different books than the one on the main floor. _Of course, being the curious type, I went up there to see what it was like.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 22, 2022)

I dreamed that I was working at a store I was just hired at and no one would show me how the register would work, and I was still expected to operate it. So I had alot of angry customers. Boss and co workers would randomly leave work early instead of staying for their full shift. The other cashier would constantly leave their register to do other stuff, but they knew how the register worked.
Oh, and a storm was coming which caused more people to show up at the store, and there were some sabotage happening at various factories in neighboring cities so they sky had alot of smoke.
Yeah.. it wasn't great.


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 23, 2022)

I had some cute fairy kei clothes and accessories, so I decided that I was going to make a coord (outfit). A lot of it was lavender so I decided that i’d be lavender from head to toe. I had this one really weird wig that kept changing shape and colors. I decided that I was gonna wear that wig _under_ a lavender wig with pigtails for some reason. I may have given up on the weird shapeshifting wig. I kept leaving things in random places and forgetting where they were. I also found some old yearbooks from my high school, but they were in this weird landscape orientation. This isn’t the first time I’ve seen one of those landscape yearbooks in my dreams though. Neither is it the first time I tried to dress in a cute purple outfit.


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 23, 2022)

I dreamt that Nan & Grandad got me Harry Potter pyjamas for my birthday lol but they didn’t really. The only thing I got Harry Potter was the card from work but I also got acnh Amiibo coins of the villagers I wanted that will fit my Harry Potter themed island so I’m happy


----------



## Beanz (Dec 23, 2022)

this is actually a dream from like a month ago that i just randomly remembered now, i dreamed that i was at a target store and i was walking near the holiday section. that’s when i noticed that all the shelves were empty, as i walked past that there was a single row of cashiers. beyond that was just a red emptiness that went on forever, it was sort of like the back rooms.

also i dreamed after that i was arrested by a cop for trespassing and for some reason he let me go in a mcdonald’s parking lot, he had a mcchicken in his car for some reason.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 24, 2022)

Sophie23 said:


> I dreamt that Nan & Grandad got me Harry Potter pyjamas for my birthday lol but they didn’t really. The only thing I got Harry Potter was the card from work but I also got acnh Amiibo coins of the villagers I wanted that will fit my Harry Potter themed island so I’m happy


Etsy has some cool holiday themed Harry Potter shirts. Search in Christmas at Hogwarts. I got one for someone and they really loved it.


Beanz said:


> also i dreamed after that i was arrested by a cop for trespassing and for some reason he let me go in a mcdonald’s parking lot, he had a mcchicken in his car for some reason.


Too much paperwork. He didn't want his sandwich to get cold.


----------



## Bluelady (Dec 27, 2022)

Yesterday I dreamt that I was on a train with my siblings, BIL, and niece and nephew. I don’t remember the exterior of the train, but the inside looked fancy and a bit old.

A man with a weapon came in and said that he had a bomb that would detonate in three minutes. I tried reasoning with them, but it felt useles. And then I woke up.


----------



## Dim (Friday at 1:07 PM)

I don’t quite remember but it had Johnny Bravo in it


----------

